# Rob and Scott's Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding-TR Pg 92; Photo Update pg 133



## rpmdfw

Several people here on the Gay & Lesbian Forum have expressed an interest in what it's like to have a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding  . . . er . . . Commitment Ceremony.

Well, we had our planning session and menu tasting with Disney yesterday, and thought I'd let you all know how it went.  

For those of you who don't know how the process with DFTW works:  You book your venues either a year or eight months in advance (depends on which locations you want), you put down a deposit and sign the contract.  At that point, you're assigned a wedding planner.  At the six-month mark, you set up a planning session with your wedding planner and sit down with the Disney folks and plan out all the details (Or as many as possible).  The planning session can be done in person or over the phone.  If you are able to do the planning session, it takes place in Franck's Wedding Studio and you get to do a cake tasting and a menu tasting.

That's what we did yesterday.  The planning session and tastings.

Things went VERY well with our planning session yesterday.  I'll go into detail and include pictures (food porn) in the next post.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, first off I have to say that I'm terribly impressed with how well Disney handles this process.  They make it VERY easy, and as low-stress as it can possibly be.  It helped that our wedding planner was a blast to deal with.  She made it fun, and comfortable.

As for the fact that we're two gay men, you'd think that they deal with commitment ceremonies every day, all day long.  They all acted like they were genuinely happy for us and honored to be a part of our big day.  This goes a LONG way toward justifying the cost in our book.  

We arrived (accompanied by my mom) at the wedding studio at a bit before our 9 am start time, and wandered around the room a little bit (along with other people there for planning sessions.  I gotta say, one of those girls was SCARY tacky, but I digress).

They schedule 4 hours for the planning session.  We were done in two.  Apparently most people don't walk in with everything in lists and spreadsheets the way I did, because they were very impressed with our level of organization.  

We walked through our vision for "our day" from beginning to end in as great of detail as we could.  Where are we staying, where are we getting ready, are we going to see each other before the ceremony?  How are we getting there?  How are the guests getting there?  How is everyone getting to the reception?  What order do things happen at the reception?  Details about photography, etc.  It was a lot of fun, and having done our research ahead of time really paid off.  We breezed through the questions with answers to most of the questions.

Once that was done they brought out the "cake tray" with eight cake flavors and 10 filling flavors for us to try.   Can I just say I want someone to bring me a "cake tray" every day.  It was yummy!  And mixing and matching the flavors was very fun.  Here's what it looks like.






Next, the floral event planner who works with DFTW arrived, just as we were deciding on cakes.  She was a real hoot, and I was kind of bummed that we really won't be working with her that much.  We're just doing 6 boutonnieres and 3 corsages.   The centerpieces we're using are non-floral and do double duty as centerpiece and wedding favor, so we didn't need any flowers for the tables.  We're not getting flowers on the cake because we thought it looked too girly, and the Atlantic Dance Hall (where the reception is) doesn't need any additional decorations.  

Up next:  We're done early, how do we kill three hours before our menu tasting at the Boardwalk?


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, so we were done with the planning session shortly after 11am.  Our tasting at the Boardwalk was at 2:30.  What to do, what to do?

We went home and took a nap, of course!


----------



## wallyb

I have been thinking you needed to be "Committed."
I *didn't know* they served cake for that in Fla.  
Save me a piece will ya?

Best of luck with all the - stuff.  

FYI - I'm a *chocolate* and *Raspberry* fan.


----------



## rpmdfw

Feeling refreshed by a nap. We made our way the the Boardwalk resort for the menu tasting.  After a bit of confusion on our part of where to meet our wedding planner, we were ushered into the kitchen of the Boardwalk convention center, where a banquet table was set for with three place settings and multiple napkins (so we could pick which napkin fold we wanted for the recepton.)  We were introduced to the two young gentlemen who would be conducting our tasting.  Their names were Jason and Damon, and I'm guessing that they're sous chefs at the Boardwalk, but I'm not sure if that's the case or not.  It doesn't matter, they were very professional and extremely helpful throughout the tasting.  (and kind of cute, to boot).  We also met the Catering manager for the Boardwalk and were attended by Jan, who is one of the banquet servers.  Truly, it was service fit for a king, or in our case, a couple of queens.

The first thing we tasted were the appetizers we'd chosen:  A Maryland Style Crabcake with remolade sauce and a carmelized onion tartlet.  They were both delicious, and I licked my fingers.  I did manage to keep from licking the plate, however.  I do have SOME manners. (And my mother was sitting next to me.)






Next we tried the salad of mixed greens with three different dressings:  Lowfat Zinfandel Vinaigrette, Bacon Ranch, and Garlic Caesar.  I'm going to have a really difficult time chosing one when we eat at our reception.  Once again I was licking my fingers.  No pictures of the dressings I'm afraid, but here's the salad:  






Up next was the second salad: a tomato, cucumber, and red onion salad in an herb vinaigrette.  It was also very tasty, but I'm running out of adjectives to describe how wonderful the food was.   






Up next the entree selections, and I drool some more . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I have been thinking you needed to be "Committed."




Hello, Kettle, this is the pot . . . 




wallyb said:


> Save me a piece will ya?
> 
> Best of luck with all the - stuff.
> 
> FYI - I'm a chocolate and Raspberry fan.



Scott and my mom both raved about the raspberry mousse.  But, since I'm allergic to raspberries, we're not having it anywhere near our cake.  (or anything else for that matter)  

But thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, All of a sudden I'm hungry!   

Get to the meat and potatoes would ya!


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> Truly, it was service fit for a king, or in our case, a couple of queens.


          

you just cracked me up on that one!  Make sure you cover what they arrange for DJ services at the reception.  I'm a mobile DJ and have thought about trying to get into their wedding DJ area when I move down there


----------



## rpmdfw

And now the main course. 

We're having a buffet at the reception (that's all they do at the Atlantic Dance Hall), so we'd tried to create a menu that would appeal to a lot of people.  We knew that we wanted a roast beef carving station with rolls, horsradish, herbed mayo, fancy mustard, etc.  We also decided on tri-color cheese torellini, parmesan crusted chicken with a tomato sauce on either the pasta or the chicken, depending on how they tasted, and an alfredo or cream sauce on one as well.  We figured that way we'd have a balance of flavors.  One tomato sauce, and one cream sauce.  Nice contrast.  We'd make that decision at the tasting.  Well at the tasting the chefs threw us a curve ball.  Instead of having tortellini with one of two sauces, they offered us a pasta action station with the torellini in alfredo and penne in tomato sauce.  For no additional cost.  Score!  We loved this idea.    

Once we had both of the sauces allocated for pasta, though;  we  needed to figure out what kind of sauce we wanted for the chicken.  (A chicken breast that was so delicious that it could be served without a sauce in my opinion.  And very moist despite having spent time in the "hot box" in the kitchen) So they had us taste a mushroom cream sauce and a marinara sauce.  In addition to that though, they spoke to us and offered to whip up a Limoncello Buer Blanc sauce.  We said we'd give that a try.  OH. MY. GOD.  That sauce was amazing!  

So here's what we tried.  Peppercorn Beef Tenderloin Medallions (will be carved on the buffet), Parmesan Crusted Chicken Breast shown here with the mushroom cream sauce and the marinara sauce, green beans sauteed with shallots and red peppers, and two different potatoes.  The steamed new potatoes were good, but the roasted yukon gold tossed with olive oil and rosemary were delicious, so that's the one we chose.






Yeah.  We chose the limoncello sauce.  Sweet, light, and rich.  We'll have it served on the side, so the chicken doesn't get soggy, but I may ask for a bowl of it and eat it like soup.

For dessert, we decided on a fresh fruit display to supplement the very tasty wedding cake.

And that was it.  We'd had a great day, loads of fun, tasted lots of tasty food, and we planned "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding"!

And now we're REALLY excited for September!


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> you just cracked me up on that one!  Make sure you cover what they arrange for DJ services at the reception.  I'm a mobile DJ and have thought about trying to get into their wedding DJ area when I move down there



Glad to have made you laugh.  

What we found out about the DJ is that Disney will assign one of their DJs to us and he'll contact us about 30 days before our reception to get our list of songs,etc.

I'll try to remember to include that when the time comes.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Did you bring anything home for Tolliver?


----------



## wallyb

zulemara said:


> you just cracked me up on that one!  Make sure you cover what they arrange for DJ services at the reception.  I'm a mobile DJ and have thought about trying to get into their wedding DJ area when I move down there







Play, come on
Play that song
Play it all night long
Just turn it up and turn me on
Play, come on dj
Play that song
You that it turns me on
Just turn it up and turn me on


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Did you bring anything home for Tolliver?



Um . . . a hug.   

We don't typically let him eat "people food" so we don't bring leftovers home to him.  Though that rule does tend to go out the window when Grandma and Papa are in town because my parents are determined to spoil our dog.  (or the "Grandpuppy" as he is sometimes known)


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



This reminds me of a note I need to make for the DJ:

NO CHICKEN DANCE!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Wow!  That food looks yummy.  Happy planning!


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> This reminds me of a note I need to make for the DJ:
> 
> NO CHICKEN DANCE!



ok I'm gonna get on a soap box for a moment.  This is only an opinion, it is indeed your wedding, and Disney might do things differently in terms of interaction.

soapbox
As a mobile DJ, I do weddings nearly every weekend and it will be every weekend for the next 3 months solid as we are approaching the heavy wedding season.  We do all the planning for setting up events and song requests.  This is where I'm going to define what I am.  I am not a DJ.  A DJ sits behind a box and plays music with little to no microphone work or involvement with anybody except people asking for requests.  I am an entertainer.  As an entertainer, I get involved with the crowd.  I organize the grand march, first dance, parents dance, garter removal(he dances for it to "I'm too sexy for my shirt") and toss, the boquet toss, and the dollar dance.  I also do games like Find the bride, find the groom, and anything else asked of me.  I invite people to the dance floor by playing a slow song, making them continue dancing, and then tricking them into beer barrel polka(It's WI, don't kill me)

At pretty much every show, I put on a full MJ thriller costume with wig and glove and do the entire Thriller. I'm working on learning how to teach it to a few participants.  I also have silver metalic pants and a spandex shirt which work oh so perfectly with the YMCA.  I lead the YMCA dance and guess where I got the dance from? Disney Cruise Line of course!  It's my own personal homage to Disney at every show.

Sound like fun?  I sure hope so!  But there is one problem - when I first started a year ago, we would ask the bride ahead of time if "interactive" songs are ok.  Interactive songs being the Chicken dance, hokey pokey, Cha Cha, Electric slide, and you guessed it, the YMCA.  

We also had a section to indicate what you wanted from us.  A jukebox, a moderate entertainer, or an outgoing one.  People would circle outgoing, yet say no interactive songs.  I'm an entertainer, not a stand up comedian.  I need a little help, and people would alienate the crowd's ability to have fun by cutting out either one or a selection of interactive songs.

An entertainer uses these songs as a tool.  No, you might not enjoy them, but grandma Betty might love them.  We give everyone the opportunity to dance.  
I came into the office one day complaining that the contract stated outgoing entertainer but no interactive songs(specifically no YMCA) I took the boring YMCA, pretty much copied Disney, threw on some outrageous clothes, and made my own "magical moment" for every crowd I interact with, yet this bride didn't even want the POSSIBILITY of such a thing happening.

As a result of my reasoning in the office, we no longer ask people if they want interactive songs.  It's up to the entertainer to read the crowd and determine if it's a good idea or not.  

So what is my point? My point is that by specifically saying "no chicken dance" you are alienating a portion of your crowd who might not dance the entire night, but would love to do the chicken dance.  In a year I have easily done 50-75 weddings and I can tell you the most successful and fun receptions are the ones with the least amount of restrictions.  At the very least, I urge you to consider telling the DJ/entertainer "I'd prefer not to do the chicken dance unless someone asks for it"  At least that way you are leaving open the possibility.  Also keep in mind it's Disney.  If I took the way they do the YMCA on the cruise ship and twisted it, imagine what your DJ might have done with the chicken dance!   

Again, this is not meant to be disrespectful.  It's your reception, but I speak based on experience and a desire for the two of you and your crowd to have the best time possible.

/soapbox


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> This reminds me of a note I need to make for the DJ:
> 
> NO CHICKEN DANCE!



Well, I had this beaded and bangled 
mother in-law of the bride over-the-top Loehmann's
kaftan thing with a matching turbin - I *was* going to wear 
to this little hullabaloo - but No chicken dance!
Can we do the Electric Slide?
The YMCA dance?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Officially cracking the seal on the Cherry Garcia here and getting teary-eyed. i  luv  the chicken dance and the YMCA dance and so on and so on.  My daughter has flat told me that she is NOT getting married. EVER. (she's a Rocker Grrrl and that's just the way it is.) So no fun wedding/reception stuff for me.I am SO happy for you RPMDFW and more than a little jealous of your mom. It all looks wonderful, beautiful, and fabulous!!!! You are going to have an awesome wedding!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

As a server/bartender....I LOVE THE CHICKEN DANCE!

That's when we take our break!  Guaranteed a good 20 minutes before anyone wants another drink!


----------



## Saxton

Thanks for posting all the details and especially the pictures.  I always wondered what was involved in the planning.  Everything sounds amazing!


----------



## TammieLand

Thank you so much for posting this thread!

Very interesting and the food porn was, well, wonderful....

Down here it's not so much the chicken dance but doing "the stroke"....

shameful, but fun...


----------



## JRoyster86

This is an excellent thread! My DP and I are planning on having a commitment ceremony in Disney once we both finish grad school and actually start making some money!


----------



## mykidsintow

Yummmm.... This thread makes me want to get a divorce!

We eloped in FL.  My husband was in the AF and at Biloxi.  Pensacola was the first place that didn't require waiting period and/or bloodwork.. So we took a long weekend and did the deed.  The nice lady with the big hair and scary blue eye shadow made it short and sweet.  We flew kites and rode go-karts and he was back at tech school in 3 days.  

I don't regret no wedding.  Someone is always whining, I could never please everyone, blah.  Too bad we can't just go eat all that food and say we ummm "renewed our vows"? LOL  I know lame excuse to get that yummy looking food!

I guess the *perfect* wedding to me would be the $67 ring, scary blue eyeshadow and that FOOD!  YUM!  Oh and the icing on the cake was listening to him call his momma and tell her what we had done.  Oops, no warning.  

Tks for the awsome post!


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> So what is my point? My point is that by specifically saying "no chicken dance" you are alienating a portion of your crowd who might not dance the entire night, but would love to do the chicken dance.  In a year I have easily done 50-75 weddings and I can tell you the most successful and fun receptions are the ones with the least amount of restrictions.  At the very least, I urge you to consider telling the DJ/entertainer "I'd prefer not to do the chicken dance unless someone asks for it"  At least that way you are leaving open the possibility.  Also keep in mind it's Disney.  If I took the way they do the YMCA on the cruise ship and twisted it, imagine what your DJ might have done with the chicken dance!
> 
> Again, this is not meant to be disrespectful.  It's your reception, but I speak based on experience and a desire for the two of you and your crowd to have the best time possible.




zulemara, thank you for posting this and giving me a different perspective on "interactive dances".  And we WILL now consider changing the "NO, NOT ANY OF THEM" stance.

That said, the chicken dance is not something we did in my family.  The first I ever even heard of it was when I saw it in a movie when I was in college.  We have no tradition or memories associated with it and Scott and I both DETEST it.  I feel similarly about the cha-cha, electric slide, and mambo #5.  I could probably deal with the Hustle, the Macarena (Scott would kill me, though, he hates it) or the even YMCA; though I have to say that I've always thought that a song about gay men cruising at a bathhouse was an inappropriate and odd choice to be played at a wedding and I always crack up when I see all the str8 people rushing out to the dance floor because it's playing.   

My thought is that there are plenty of really fun songs that will get us up and dancing without resorting to the "gimmick" dances.  I've got "The Twist" on the "must play" list because it never fails to get my entire family on the floor, and at 65 my dad will be the best twister out there.  He always was, and it fascinated us as kids.  

But, you're right, we do want it to be fun for our guests, and maybe we'll change our minds.  Or maybe we'll decide to have Mickey Mouse show up at our reception to dance and see if that takes the places of the gimmicky stuff.  (And yes, I realize that Mickey in and of himself is a gimmick at the reception, but it's a gimmick that you ONLY get at Disney, so why the heck not.)

We're also asking them not to play any of the "Gay Anthems" at the reception.  So no "I Will Survive" (the song that brings out the inner drag queen in EVERYONE), no "It's Raining Men", no "I'm Coming Out" etc.  This may disappoint some people; but to us it seemed like "too much", for the same reason we didn't even consider doing our reception at "The Great Movie Ride" (which is an option Disney offers, by the way.)  We thought that cutting the wedding cake at a gay wedding in the Wizard of Oz scene with the Wicked Witch there to say "and your little dog, too" was just TOO MUCH.  Too cliche, too tacky.  

Okay, I'll end my rant now.  But truly, thank you for your thoughts, and Scott and I will discuss these things again looking at it from the perspective you've provided.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Officially cracking the seal on the Cherry Garcia here and getting teary-eyed. i  I am SO happy for you RPMDFW and more than a little jealous of your mom. It all looks wonderful, beautiful, and fabulous!!!! You are going to have an awesome wedding!!!!



I think so too!  And my mom has been enjoying every minute of it.  Many of her friends have told her how lucky she is to be experiencing the planning of her son's wedding because most of the time the groom's mom isn't as involved.  But since Scott's parents are no longer with us, Scott will be cutting into the Mother/Son dance and dancing with my mom, and my parent's flowers will have a mix of Scott's light blue and my cobalt blue.  He's part of the family, so we're sharing the parents.



OrlandoMike said:


> As a server/bartender....I LOVE THE CHICKEN DANCE!
> That's when we take our break!  Guaranteed a good 20 minutes before anyone wants another drink!



Gosh!  I forgot to ask the bartenders what they're preference was!  How thoughtless of me!   



Saxton said:


> Thanks for posting all the details and especially the pictures.  I always wondered what was involved in the planning.  Everything sounds amazing!



You're welcome!  There's a lot more involved with the planning, but the planning session is really "the fun stuff".



TammieLand said:


> Thank you so much for posting this thread!
> Very interesting and the food porn was, well, wonderful....
> Down here it's not so much the chicken dance but doing "the stroke"....
> shameful, but fun...



Never heard of the stroke.  If it's shameful but fun, it might be right for us!     And if you think the food porn looked good, you should have tasted it.  I'm craving more of that chicken right now!  (Scott's telling people we're having the "Chipper Chicken" at the wedding.   )



JRoyster86 said:


> This is an excellent thread! My DP and I are planning on having a commitment ceremony in Disney once we both finish grad school and actually start making some money!



Well, it sure ain't cheap, but we think it's going to be worth it.  Start saving up now, and enjoy the ride when you get there!   



mykidsintow said:


> Yummmm.... This thread makes me want to get a divorce!
> I don't regret no wedding.  Someone is always whining, I could never please everyone, blah.  Too bad we can't just go eat all that food and say we ummm "renewed our vows"? LOL  I know lame excuse to get that yummy looking food!
> Tks for the awsome post!



Disney does a LOT of vow renewals.  It makes a lot of sense, too.  Many people can't afford to do a big wedding when they're young and starting out.  So why not have the big fun party when you can do it.  A lot of people then turn it into a family reunion, celebration of family as well. 

And we're not worried about pleasing everyone.  We're really just doing what we like and hoping everyone else climbs on board the band wagon!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> or the even YMCA; though I have to say that I've always thought that a song about gay men cruising at a bathhouse was an inappropriate and odd choice to be played at a wedding and I always crack up when I see all the str8 people rushing out to the dance floor because it's playing.




Makes me laugh every time!  

"Hello! Are you listening to the words???"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Makes me laugh every time!
> 
> "Hello! Are you listening to the words???"



Speaking of gay men cruising at a bathhouse, Scott and I saw "Bathhouse the Musical" along with the Wanzie production of "When Pigs Fly" last night at the Orlando International Fringe Theatre Festival.  For those of you who are local, the Fringe may be the gayest event of the year outside of Gay Days at Disney.  What a BLAST!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I saw the "Ladies of Lake Eola" with Wanzie and Doug.....hysterical!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I saw the "Ladies of Lake Eola" with Wanzie and Doug.....hysterical!



We missed that one!  Apparently Wanzie was in a car accident yesterday and his understudy performed most of his role last night.  He did come out and sing a love song to Dick Cheney though.  (It's a very INTERESTING show.)

We enjoyed Bathhouse the Musical more.  Boys in towels.  Need I say more?


----------



## PghLybrt

I am loving this!!  I have never known anyone to get maried at Disney, so youare giving great insight!  It might be the spot for my sister! 

Now on a serious note....i vote no on the chicken dance as well   
(of course this might not have been open to debate!!)


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> I am loving this!!  I have never known anyone to get maried at Disney, so youare giving great insight!  It might be the spot for my sister!
> 
> Now on a serious note....i vote no on the chicken dance as well
> (of course this might not have been open to debate!!)



Oh, I'll listen to any debate on the chicken dance anybody wants to throw out there.  Especially those who are against it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Your getting married at Disney World, not some Bowling alley in Milwaukee!

(Nothing against Milwaukee, I've had a lot of fun there!)

But I vote no on the Chicken Dance!


----------



## mykidsintow

I vote on chicken dance for kids birthday parties.  Maybe active 80 yr old birthday party.  A 50th wedding anniversary for the right type of outgoing couple.  

For a wedding.... I vote no to the chicken dance.  Of course this is coming from the person that got married at JOP with some crazy woman with bright blue eyeshadow.....  Take it for what you will.

If I was going out of my way to have an awsome memorable wedding and reception at a place such as Disney.... I wouldn't want the chicken dance.   Frankly, I wouldn't care what my guests thought.  I doubt any will suffer long-term from not having the chicken dance.  Of course, this goes back to why I eloped and had the blue eyeshadow woman .  If they really need the chicken dance that bad, I would suggest them pairing the wedding trip with a nice baseball game....


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> zulemara, thank you for posting this and giving me a different perspective on "interactive dances".  And we WILL now consider changing the "NO, NOT ANY OF THEM" stance.
> 
> That said, the chicken dance is not something we did in my family.  The first I ever even heard of it was when I saw it in a movie when I was in college.  We have no tradition or memories associated with it and Scott and I both DETEST it.  I feel similarly about the cha-cha, electric slide, and mambo #5.  I could probably deal with the Hustle, the Macarena (Scott would kill me, though, he hates it) or the even YMCA; though I have to say that I've always thought that a song about gay men cruising at a bathhouse was an inappropriate and odd choice to be played at a wedding and I always crack up when I see all the str8 people rushing out to the dance floor because it's playing.
> 
> My thought is that there are plenty of really fun songs that will get us up and dancing without resorting to the "gimmick" dances.  I've got "The Twist" on the "must play" list because it never fails to get my entire family on the floor, and at 65 my dad will be the best twister out there.  He always was, and it fascinated us as kids.
> 
> But, you're right, we do want it to be fun for our guests, and maybe we'll change our minds.  Or maybe we'll decide to have Mickey Mouse show up at our reception to dance and see if that takes the places of the gimmicky stuff.  (And yes, I realize that Mickey in and of himself is a gimmick at the reception, but it's a gimmick that you ONLY get at Disney, so why the heck not.)
> 
> We're also asking them not to play any of the "Gay Anthems" at the reception.  So no "I Will Survive" (the song that brings out the inner drag queen in EVERYONE), no "It's Raining Men", no "I'm Coming Out" etc.  This may disappoint some people; but to us it seemed like "too much", for the same reason we didn't even consider doing our reception at "The Great Movie Ride" (which is an option Disney offers, by the way.)  We thought that cutting the wedding cake at a gay wedding in the Wizard of Oz scene with the Wicked Witch there to say "and you're little dog, too" was just TOO MUCH.  Too cliche, too tacky.
> 
> Okay, I'll end my rant now.  But truly, thank you for your thoughts, and Scott and I will discuss these things again looking at it from the perspective you've provided.



In every job I've had, I try to help people understand the other side of the McDonalds counter, the other side of the retail guy, and the other side of the DJ(which btw is a thankless job)

I have to say though, I'm a little disappointed about no gay anthems     Truthfully, I will survive is a song that rarely ever gets played in this area and It's raining men is reserved for garter tosses.  

In my opinion, no one knows the hustle and everyone except 9yos hates the Macarena.  LOL that is one where if a bride says No macarena I scream with joy!  5 min of the same thing? gosh!

I frequently use Shout, the twist, then twist and shout later on in the night.  They have lots of energy and it gets the older crowd dancing after you've been forced to play modern music.

It's a different part of the country and a different family history.  99% of people have one particular genre they like and think it's the only and best genre.  I can have a packed dance floor to shout and some snotty 19yo will come up to me and say "play something newer, this old stuff sucks"
then the next person comes off the dance floor after build me up buttercup and says "awesome music, I feel young again"

Then of course there's the dreaded "Can you play soulja boy?"  You can put that one on the do not play list      

Ok so that was a mini soapbox.  I don't get to voice my opinion or challenges about wedding receptions to the public very much, so I kind of took this as my chance to do that and help anyone, not just you two, think about a couple different things.

Best of luck to both of you and I am insanely jealous that you're able to do what you are doing.  DBF wants to get married in the fall in MA.  We get to honeymoon at WDW or DCL though, so I still get half the Disney feelnig!


----------



## rpmdfw

Um, I don't even know what "soulja boy" is.

Honestly, we're probably looking at mostly 60s, 70s, and 80s music for our crowd.  Don't know of anyone who is in that "late teen/early twenties" demographic that is even coming to the wedding.  And thank you for mentioning "Shout" and "Twist and Shout".  I'm adding them to the play list.

As Scott and I are both (barely) over 40.  We've got folks in their late twenties/early thirties through my parents generation in their sixties and seventies.  And a few little kids thrown in to the mix.


----------



## chip007

Sounds like you had a great time.  Congrats!

I'm curious, what other options does Disney have for receptions and what made you pick your location?


----------



## rpmdfw

chip007 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time.  Congrats!
> 
> I'm curious, what other options does Disney have for receptions and what made you pick your location?



Disney has LOADS of options!  Ceremonies can be held at the Wedding Pavillion, Yacht Club Gazebo, Sea Breeze Point (on the Boardwalk) or at several locations in World Showcase.  And there are other locations that are used as well.  Sunset Point at the Polynesian, a location at Wilderness Lodge, etc.

Receptions can be held in several unique locations as well as in the ballrooms on property.  They also do receptions at the Living Seas private lounge, the American Adventure Rotunda, the American Adventure private lounge, the Piazza in the Italian Pavillion, the Great Movie Ride (it's a progressive reception there--cocktails and appetizers in the gangster section with appropriatly dressed actors to interact with your guests.  Dinner in the Western section with cowboy actors, dessert and cake cutting in the Wizard of Oz location with Glinda interacting with guests an the Wicked Witch, then dancing under the "stars" in the black box room where they show the movies at the end of the ride.  VERY cool, but not for us).  

When they showed us the Atlantic Dance Hall we fell in love with it.  It's just the right size for us, it's a gorgeous art deco dance palace.  No additional decorations needed.  AND because our guest count is as high as it is scared1: ) we're not spending any more money than if we'd booked a hotel ballroom.  The only catch is that if you want an evening reception you have to book Sunday or Monday night because the ADH is open to the public on Tuesday thru Saturday.  That's why we're having ours on Sunday.


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> Um, I don't even know what "soulja boy" is.
> 
> Honestly, we're probably looking at mostly 60s, 70s, and 80s music for our crowd.  Don't know of anyone who is in that "late teen/early twenties" demographic that is even coming to the wedding.  And thank you for mentioning "Shout" and "Twist and Shout".  I'm adding them to the play list.
> 
> As Scott and I are both (barely) over 40.  We've got folks in their late twenties/early thirties through my parents generation in their sixties and seventies.  And a few little kids thrown in to the mix.



good!  Trust me, you don't want to hear the crap music this "artist" puts out!

We always start old and work new, but if I don't have requests for modern music I usually play 3 songs tops, plus maybe the cha cha.  I should just write out my general playlist for weddings and then you can pick and choose which songs you like.  Just don't be a "bridezilla" haha


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Disney has LOADS of options!  Ceremonies can be held at the Wedding Pavillion, Yacht Club Gazebo, Sea Breeze Point (on the Boardwalk) or at several locations in World Showcase.  And there are other locations that are used as well.



How about right before  the big drop on splash mountain -
new meaning to take the plunge.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How about right before  the big drop on splash mountain -
> new meaning to take the plunge.



 

You don't even want to know what a Magic Kingdom ceremony costs!     

And then you have to hold the ceremony after the park closes for the night, so it's either book for January, or get hitched at 1am.


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> good!  Trust me, you don't want to hear the crap music this "artist" puts out!
> 
> We always start old and work new, but if I don't have requests for modern music I usually play 3 songs tops, plus maybe the cha cha.  I should just write out my general playlist for weddings and then you can pick and choose which songs you like.  Just don't be a "bridezilla" haha



Actually, I'd love it if you'd send me your playlist.  It'd give us a great "starting off point".  I'll send you a PM with my email address, if you don't mind.

Oh.  And I reserve the right to turn into BRIDEZILLA or GROOMZILLA or GAYZILLA or any combination thereof at any point that a durned well please!


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, I'd love it if you'd send me your playlist.  It'd give us a great "starting off point".  I'll send you a PM with my email address, if you don't mind.
> 
> Oh.  And I reserve the right to turn into BRIDEZILLA or GROOMZILLA or GAYZILLA or any combination thereof at any point that a durned well please!



      


oh and last summer I spent countless hours in Barnes n Noble reading every Disney tour book I could get my hands on.  From what I've read, an MK package is 40k.  So much for a downpayment on a house!

edit: just remember it's the DJ's job to READ the crowd.  Every minute detail to how people are dressed to how they dance can indicate what type of music they will enjoy


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> oh and last summer I spent countless hours in Barnes n Noble reading every Disney tour book I could get my hands on.  From what I've read, an MK package is 40k.  So much for a downpayment on a house!
> 
> edit: just remember it's the DJ's job to READ the crowd.  Every minute detail to how people are dressed to how they dance can indicate what type of music they will enjoy



Yeah.  From what I hear those tour books are out of date!  

And I understand what you're saying about the DJ, and I have no intention of giving them too many restrictions.  But I'm curious to see what the list would look like.  I'm a big believer in hiring talented professionals and then letting them do their job.  That means giving them the leeway to make judgement calls.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I have to say that I'm very surprised that there aren't more questions about the cake.  I show you this picture:






With 8 cake flavors and 10 fillings, and only one person has commented.  Nobody is curious about the flavors?  What we chose?  What the cake will look like?   

I expected a lot of questions about that stuff so I could set y'all up for the pic of the cake, but if you're not interested, then we can go back to talking about the chicken dance . . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

I vote for Yellow cake with Butter Cream frosting!

Are you having a cake topper of some sort?


----------



## wallyb

Is there a chicken flavored cake? 
Or a Cake with a Chicken on it?
Or chickens around it?

Doesn't chicken mean something entirely "different" to us gay dudes?
If you think of it that way - it might be nice to see some chickens dance.

Maybe one could pop out of your chicken cake?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Behave Wally!  

Honestly, I think some of that "golden diaphanous splendor" seeped into your brain! 

Besides, we are talking about the wedding reception, not the bachelor party!


----------



## PghLybrt

zulemara said:


> .
> some snotty 19yo will come up to me and say "play something newer, this old stuff sucks"



Ok its not always a 19 year old is it    because you just described me on the last Olivia cruise I went on   


As for the cake, sorry I would ask but I am really not a cake person.  I like vanilla and raspberry.  Since thats out  I probably would not eat it.  Sorry.  But again that cake should be your favorite!!!!!!

Now the actually food ....looked so good we ordered lunch early at work!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I vote for Yellow cake with Butter Cream frosting!
> 
> Are you having a cake topper of some sort?



Yes, we are having a cake topper.

And how cute that you think you get a vote!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Is there a chicken flavored cake?
> Or a Cake with a Chicken on it?
> Or chickens around it?
> 
> Doesn't chicken mean something entirely "different" to us gay dudes?
> If you think of it that way - it might be nice to see some chickens dance.
> 
> Maybe one could pop out of your chicken cake?




 

That's funny.  But I was never been into those kinds of chicken.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Behave Wally!



*Never! *
And you can't make me!

Oh ...that's right ... you can.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> That's funny.  But I was never been into those kinds of chicken.



Mike, wally, rosie
One of you has to have a comeback for that


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> Yes, we are having a cake topper.
> 
> And how cute that you think you get a vote!



Wait we get a vote on the chicken dance but not n the cake!!! 


I do have a question, if you dont mind, how many people are you having?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sometimes you dont have to have a comeback, they do it on their own!




rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  We chose the limoncello sauce.  Sweet, light, and rich.  We'll have it served on the side, so the chicken doesn't get soggy


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Mike, wally, rosie
> One of you has to have a comeback for that



Oh, c'mon!  don't want to try one yourself?  I left the door WIDE open . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> Wait we get a vote on the chicken dance but not n the cake!!!
> 
> 
> I do have a question, if you dont mind, how many people are you having?



I never said you got to vote on the chicken dance.  I said I'd LISTEN to the debate.  It's not going to change my mind, but I'll listen!   

We're currently hoping to keep the guest list to 100 people.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Sometimes you dont have to have a comeback, they do it on their own!



Touche!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I think so too!  And my mom has been enjoying every minute of it.  Many of her friends have told her how lucky she is to be experiencing the planning of her son's wedding because most of the time the groom's mom isn't as involved.  But since Scott's parents are no longer with us, Scott will be cutting into the Mother/Son dance and dancing with my mom, and my parent's flowers will have a mix of Scott's light blue and my cobalt blue.  He's part of the family, so we're sharing the parents.



As a MOM, this brought tears to my eyes. I have always embraced my daughter's partners and love the idea that our family is growing.

Please tell your MOM for me that she did a great job...and it shows.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's funny.  But I was never been into those kinds of chicken.





jamieandben said:


> Mike, wally, rosie
> One of you has to have a comeback for that




Neither was I .............


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Mike, wally, rosie
> One of you has to have a comeback for that



Remember - I'm doing the *Wally-b-good* thing!

*Wally-b-bad* was so "yesterday".


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> As a MOM, this brought tears to my eyes. I have always embraced my daughter's partners and love the idea that our family is growing.
> 
> Please tell your MOM for me that she did a great job...and it shows.



Thank you Rosie.  I'll pass the message along.

When I suggested the mixed color floral and Scott sharing our dance, both Mom and Scott got a bit misty eyed, too.  

Early in our relationship, my mom gave Scott the same "talk" that she gave my sister's husband and the spouses of my cousins (who are VERY close).  She took each aside and said "There are no in-laws in our family.  Just family".  We do a pretty good job of living up to that philosophy, too.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, c'mon!  don't want to try one yourself?  I left the door WIDE open . . .



 Cant I'm the good child.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Cant I'm the good child.



Experience leads me to conclude that the "good ones" are the ones you have to watch out for!

And they're usually a lot of fun, too!


----------



## OrlandoMike

So where is the pic of the cake?  Or do we have to wait for the actual wedding?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Experience leads me to conclude that the "good ones" are the ones you have to watch out for!
> 
> And they're usually a lot of fun, too!


YOU GOT IT!


----------



## rpmdfw

Here's the cake topper.


----------



## rpmdfw

And here's the cake.

Probably only three tiers for ours, though.  And without the floral.  We love, love, LOVE it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Nice!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Remember - I'm doing the *Wally-b-good* thing!
> *Wally-b-bad* was so "yesterday".





jamieandben said:


> Cant I'm the good child.



I'm right behind you dude.

Or is that you behind me?

Oh well-
Nothing I haven't done before.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I'm right behind you dude.
> 
> Or is that you behind me?
> 
> Oh well-
> Nothing I haven't done before.



You had better be talking about standing in the checkout line at Walmart!


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> You had better be talking about standing in the checkout line at Walmart!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Nice!



Yeah, it's pretty awesome!  And the art deco quality of the cake will work really well in the art deco interior of Atlantic Dance Hall


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You had better be talking about standing in the checkout line at Walmart!



Wal-Mart?   

Can't we say the check out line at Target instead?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Did they re-decorate Atlantic Dance?  Looks different from what I remember.

And yes, Target is OK with me!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You had better be talking about standing in the checkout line at Walmart!



Well.
I was talking about support. Bro to bro unity!
Really - Where's your mind at these days? 
You're so suspicious.
You haven't been "right" since your trip.
What happen up there?

We all had a "grand time" back here at the ranch.


----------



## jamieandben

After all this talk about food, cake and shopping at Walmart I'm Hungry.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Did they re-decorate Atlantic Dance?  Looks different from what I remember.




I've got no idea.  We'd never been inside of ADH until our first meeting wth DFTW took us for a site visit last June.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> You haven't been "right" since your trip.



I can assure you I haven'e been "right" for years, and I'm very proud of that fact!

Does Target sell cake?  I'm hungry!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Here's the cake topper.



*Really?*
And not this...


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you I haven'e been "right" for years, and I'm very proud of that fact!
> 
> Does Target sell cake?  I'm hungry!



I don't know how good Target's cakes are, but they make the most amazing mini-strawberry tarts!  *drool*

Or you could swing by the Boardwalk Bakery on the way to work and pick up a delectable pastry or cake concoction all for you!


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> I never said you got to vote on the chicken dance.  I said I'd LISTEN to the debate.  It's not going to change my mind, but I'll listen!
> 
> We're currently hoping to keep the guest list to 100 people.



ok  ok i guess we get no vote  ( although i still say no chicken dance )

100 people!!  It is going to be wonderfull!    Will we see pictures? !!!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> After all this talk about food, cake and shopping at Walmart I'm Hungry.





OrlandoMike said:


> Does Target sell cake?  I'm hungry!



I'm right behind you!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Really?*
> And not this...



      

Yeah.  But No.


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> Will we see pictures? !!!



I think we can arrange that.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Or you could swing by the Boardwalk Bakery on the way to work and pick up a delectable pastry or cake concoction all for you!




Sigh....I'd be late!

But I did throw a Hostess Orange cupcake in my lunchbox, guess that will have to do for today!

So what flavor cake did you pick?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And here's the cake.



And not this ...






Did you *even know* you could get such a 
*splendiferous confection*?!


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> I think we can arrange that.


     Thanks!

Now i  know  i said that I am not a cake person...but... that cake is  gorgeous!  I love the topper you picked too!  I often wondered about what my girl and I would do, I just dont want two brides (neither of us really fit that image).  I never thought of something like yours!  I love it.

I also have to comment on the location.  I cant believe it but I have never been in there.  Not at all what I expected.  I figured it was darker, all one level..I dunno but not as cool as it looks!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Sigh....I'd be late!
> 
> But I did throw a Hostess Orange cupcake in my lunchbox, guess that will have to do for today!
> 
> So what flavor cake did you pick?



Three tiers, three flavors.

Bottom tier is chocolate cake with white chocolate mousse filling (I'd never have guessed that combination would be as good as it is!)

Middle tier, orange cake with orange mousse filling.  SO delicious!

Top tier . . . Mike called it.  yellow cake with butter cream icing as the filling.


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now i  know  i said that I am not a cake person...but... that cake is  gorgeous!  I love the topper you picked too!  I often wondered about what my girl and I would do, I just dont want two brides (neither of us really fit that image).  I never thought of something like yours!  I love it.
> 
> I also have to comment on the location.  I cant believe it but I have never been in there.  Not at all what I expected.  I figured it was darker, all one level..I dunno but not as cool as it looks!



Yeah, we were determined not to have two tacky plastic groom figures on the cake.  And when we picked the art deco cake, I started looking for art deco cake toppers.  This one isn't quite art deco, but we really like it!

And can you believe how cool the ADH is inside?  I expected it to be dark and all one level, too.  Never envisioned how beautiful it is.  

And really, what says 'gay wedding" more than a reception at a night club?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Sigh....I'd be late!
> But I did throw a Hostess Orange cupcake in my lunchbox, guess that will have to do for today!



Would that be a *Josey and the Pussycats* lunch box?


----------



## OrlandoMike

PghLybrt said:


> I figured it was darker, all one level…..I dunno but not as cool as it looks!



I remember it being darker back in the day.

Sigh...back when they had live swing bands...it just never took off!

Hello Disney......Dancing with the Stars dinner show?!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I remember it being darker back in the day.
> 
> Sigh...back when they had live swing bands...it just never took off!
> 
> Hello Disney......Dancing with the Stars dinner show?!?!



It is darker at night.  It is a dance club after all, but it's just so . .  .  COOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Would that be a *Josey and the Pussycats* lunch box?



Okay, who gave Wally sugar?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And not this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you *even know* you could get such a
> *splendiferous confection*?!



You want us to cut into a cake that looks like our dog!?!?!?!

Do you know how many levels of WRONG that is?

And that had better NOT be RED VELVET CAKE!!!  

If it is, I'm gonna have to slap, you Ouiser!


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> You want us to cut into a cake that looks like our dog!?!?!?!
> 
> Do you know how many levels of WRONG that is?
> 
> And that had better NOT be RED VELVET CAKE!!!
> 
> If it is, I'm gonna have to slap, you Ouiser!



HAHAHA   it is wrong!    Speaking of the pup, does he get cake too?  It is a special occasion!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm right behind you dude.
> 
> Or is that you behind me?
> 
> Oh well-
> Nothing I haven't done before.



   



rpmdfw said:


> Three tiers, three flavors.
> 
> Bottom tier is chocolate cake with white chocolate mousse filling (I'd never have guessed that combination would be as good as it is!)
> 
> Middle tier, orange cake with orange mousse filling.  SO delicious!
> 
> Top tier . . . Mike called it.  yellow cake with butter cream icing as the filling.



Oh God...cut me a slice of each! YUM!!


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> HAHAHA   it is wrong!    Speaking of the pup, does he get cake too?  It is a special occasion!



Sadly, Tolliver and his cousin MacGregor (my parents are bringing their dog) are going to be enjoying aweekend with the nice people at the vet's office/pet hotel.  

We're checking into a Disney resort for 3 days of nonstop activities and they're not allowed anywhere on property.  We could kennel them at Disney, but this way, at least Tolliver knows (and is spoiled by) the crew at the vet's office.  They took care of him for a few days while Scott was in the hospital for appendicitis a couple months back, and he didn't want to leave.

That said, he might get a bit of frosting to lick off of a finger if there are any leftovers brought home.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Would that be a *Josey and the Pussycats* lunch box?



The lunchbox matches the shoes and belt, and no, I dont have shoes and a belt to match that lunchbox, however cool it is!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh God...cut me a slice of each! YUM!!



It was difficult to decide!  If we could have we'd have had a 6 tier cake.  The dark chocolate mousse and the mocha mousse were both close runners up.  The tropical mousse (pineapple, mango, & orange) was tasty, but a bit too strong and tended to overpower the cake.  The Bailey's mousse was rich and decadent (and with chocolate cake it was dreamy)

It was very hard to decide.  And we didn't even taste all of the options.  I know they also do the red velvet cake, cream cheese filling, german chocolate filling, and peanut butter cup mousse.   If we'd had more options, we'd never have come up with just three.


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> Sadly, Tolliver and his cousing MacGregor (my parents are bringing their dog) are going to be enjoying weekend with the nice people at the vet's office/pet hotel.
> 
> We're checking into a Disney resort for 3 days of nonstop activities and they're not allowed anywhere on property.  We could kennel them at Disney, but this way, at least Tolliver knows (and is spoiled by) the crew at the vet's office.  They took care of him for a few days while Scott was in the hospital for appendicitis a couple months back, and he didn't want to leave.
> 
> That said, he might get a bit of frosting to lick off of a finger if there are any leftovers brought home.



Bummer that they can't be there, but our always enjoy the puppy hotel for a weekend, I am sure that they will too!

I wouldnt kennel them at Disney either.  It is not the same.

I do think that Tolliver would enjoy some cake!  After all he is part of the family!  (Well i know mine would scratch my eyes out for some!)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Would that be a *Josey and the Pussycats* lunch box?



I want a tail! I always thought I oughta have been born with a tail!

(is that TMI????)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I want a tail! I always thought I oughta have been born with a tail!
> 
> (is that TMI????)



Um, yeah.  Just a little bit.

But I did LOVE Josie and the Pussycats!  Especially Alexandra!   

But I didn't have a JatP lunchbox.  Mine was the classic Partridge Family lunchbox.


----------



## rosiep

I had school lunch (slop)...YUCK!


----------



## JohnZ46

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I have to say that I'm very surprised that there aren't more questions about the cake.  I show you this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 8 cake flavors and 10 fillings, and only one person has commented.  Nobody is curious about the flavors?  What we chose?  What the cake will look like?
> 
> I expected a lot of questions about that stuff so I could set y'all up for the pic of the cake, but if you're not interested, then we can go back to talking about the chicken dance . . . .



There must not be very many bears on here.


----------



## mikelan6

Ooh, this is so exciting - reading about your plans.  For some reason, it reminds me of the movie "Steel Magnolias."

So .... did the Disney Wedding planner suggest a honeymoon location?  LOL


----------



## rpmdfw

mikelan6 said:


> Ooh, this is so exciting - reading about your plans.  For some reason, it reminds me of the movie "Steel Magnolias."
> 
> So .... did the Disney Wedding planner suggest a honeymoon location?  LOL



She didn't.  But we've already booked the 3 day Disney Cruise for the following Thurdsay using DVC points.


----------



## wallyb

mikelan6 said:


> Ooh, this is so exciting - reading about your plans.  For some reason, it reminds me of the movie "Steel Magnolias."



What Part of "Steel Magnolias" ?  
The Dishy southern bells - carrying-on and pitching fits?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> What Part of "Steel Magnolias" ?
> The Dishy southern bells - carrying-on and pitching fits?



the cakes shaped like animals


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> the cakes shaped like animals



Ohh. Darn.
I was looking forward to pitching fits.

Are you saying the Dog cake is in then?

We could cut it with this...






As we listen to the dulcet tones of...






And then you depart for the rapture of the honeymoon suite wearing...


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> And I understand what you're saying about the DJ, and I have no intention of giving them too many restrictions.  But I'm curious to see what the list would look like.  I'm a big believer in hiring talented professionals and then letting them do their job.  That means giving them the leeway to make judgement calls.



That was my only concern and I'm glad you believe in that.  

As for the rest of this thread, let the hijacking continue


----------



## wallyb

zulemara said:


> As for the rest of this thread, let the hijacking continue



Just who is - *hijacking* ?  
I'm "consulting"!!!
Offering council.
Pitching in.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Ohh. Darn.
> I was looking forward to pitching fits.
> 
> Are you saying the Dog cake is in then?
> 
> We could cut it with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we listen to the dulcet tones of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you depart for the rapture of the honeymoon suite wearing...



You're too twisted for color TV!

Oh, and no, no, and again NO!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Just who is - *hijacking* ?
> I'm "consulting"!!!
> Offering council.
> Pitching in.



Don't quit your day job.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're too twisted for color TV!
> 
> Oh, and no, no, and again NO!



See - now you're just being obstinate.


----------



## chip007

wallyb said:


> What Part of "Steel Magnolias" ?
> The Dishy southern bells - carrying-on and pitching fits?



The track lighting


----------



## mykidsintow

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, we were determined not to have two tacky plastic groom figures on the cake.




I was hoping for 2 crystal mickeys as the cake topper....

I vote for that orange in the top layer so there is less of it.... Chocolate on the bottom, yah!  Lots-o-chocolate is a good rule to live by!  Oh wait, we don't get to vote......


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Here's the cake topper.



Oh, I love it! -- very restrained and elegant!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> And here's the cake.
> 
> Probably only three tiers for ours, though.  And without the floral.  We love, love, LOVE it!



WOW! w/o the floral elements and that incredible topper, it's going to have a very art deco/moderne feel to it , isn't it?


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> WOW! w/o the floral elements and that incredible topper, it's going to have a very art deco/moderne feel to it , isn't it?



That's the plan!  Interestingly enough, the name Disney has given this particular cake is the "Moderne".  Very perceptive of you to pick up on the moderne qualities.  I sure as heck don't know the difference.  It all looks deco to me.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Oh, I love it! -- very restrained and elegant!



restrained and elegant?  Oh dear.  I wanted something that reflects the two of us!  Restrained and elegant?  THAT'S not us!   

Oh well, we've already got it, so I guess we'll stick with it!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See - now you're just being obstinate.



Obstinate?  Perhaps.  But I do recall reserving the right to become Bridezilla, Groomzilla and Gayzilla all rolled into one.  So thank your lucky stars that we've only gotten to the "obstinate" phase!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> restrained and elegant?  Oh dear.  I wanted something that reflects the two of us!  Restrained and elegant?  THAT'S not us!
> 
> Oh well, we've already got it, so I guess we'll stick with it!



No restraints?  Sigh....  Guess I better return the wedding gift!


----------



## rpmdfw

mykidsintow said:


> II vote for that orange in the top layer so there is less of it.... Chocolate on the bottom, yah!  Lots-o-chocolate is a good rule to live by!  Oh wait, we don't get to vote......



I was pushing for the orange/orange layer to be the bottom and the chocolate/white chocolate layer to be the middle layer.  The orange one is WONDERFUL!  

And I agree with the lots-o-chocolate rule.  Our favors/centerpieces will also involve chocolate.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> No restraints?  Sigh....  Guess I better return the wedding gift!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> No restraints?  Sigh....  Guess I better return the wedding gift!



NOTE : He went there - not me.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> NOTE : He went there - not me.



I noticed that TOO. What is this world coming to???? (and yeah, I did kinda leave the door open on that one...)


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I noticed that TOO. What is this world coming to???? (and yeah, I did kinda leave the door open on that one...)



Please - Do not feed the monkeys!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Please - Do not feed the monkeys!



or spank'em either ...

(it weren't me, Pa, that done posted no new-fangled animation thang...ah swears...)


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> NOTE : He went there - not me.



Only because he beat you to the punch!  

Couldn't find a cute graphic in time to post before Mike, huh?


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> No restraints? Sigh.... Guess I better return the wedding gift!


 
Dad isn't setting a good example for us.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wow! Some kinda thread, huh?  

You are both going to so love your ceremony and reception with Disney. I've been to a very nice Disney wedding and we still go on and on about how delicious the food was.  Their food theme was champagne, chocolate and raspberries, and it was carried throughout the meal.  The salad had a choice of raspberry or champagne vinaigrette.  The main entree was chicken or filet mignon. To die for, let me tell you.  The dessert was the chocolate slipper with mousse and raspberries.  They had the ice slipper with raspberry sorbet in the toe. What a production and presentation THAT was!!!

Your choices are magnificent. The cake is definitely art moderne (a bit later than deco with cleaner lines but more rounded edges).  The cake topper is perfect.  You both have excellent taste.

The decision to have your partner cut into the Son and Mother dance, like Rosie, brought tears to my eyes.  It's perfect, isn't it?

If it matters, I too vote against the chicken dance. My cousin had a very dignified reception (hors d'ouerves only, but they were very substantial) where there was live jazz music in the background. It was so nice to be at an adult function that was celebrating something so important, without having to endure all the tacky stuff.    Not everyone likes those interactive things, eh?

Please, please take thousands of photos and share them with us! Cannot wait to see how wonderful and beautiful your day is going to be!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Wow! Some kinda thread, huh?
> 
> Your choices are magnificent. The cake is definitely art moderne (a bit later than deco with cleaner lines but more rounded edges).  The cake topper is perfect.  You both have excellent taste.
> 
> The decision to have your partner cut into the Son and Mother dance, like Rosie, brought tears to my eyes.  It's perfect, isn't it?
> 
> Please, please take thousands of photos and share them with us! Cannot wait to see how wonderful and beautiful your day is going to be!




Thank you for saying that our choices are magnificent and that we've got excellent taste.  I've always thought so, too!   

Interesting to hear about the wedding reception with the "champagne, raspberry, & chocolate" food theme.  I've never heard of a "food theme" per se.  I know we were shooting for "vaguely Italian" but never thought of it as a "theme" exactly, I just had never been to a family wedding where there wasn't some kind of pasta with tomato sauce.  To me that's just what wedding food is, so I wanted to make sure it was there for ours.  I guess that's silly and sentimental of me, but what are you gonna do.

I also was pretty adamant about having dancing at the reception.  Family weddings have always meant a lot of dancing.  I can remember dancing with my cousin at weddings when we were very little.  Like 4 & 6 years old.  And the phrase "I'll dance at your wedding" or "I'll dance at his/her wedding" is thrown around a lot in our family.  Sort of shorthand for saying "You're family, I don't judge you, and will celebrate your joys with you" kind of a thing.  Since I was told that a lot when I was coming out, I figured I'd better give them the chance to actually do the dancing.  And when my cousin (the one I used to dance with way back when) asked if children were invited or if we were doing an "adults only" reception, I told her that I could never deny her 4 year old daughter the chance to have happy memories of dancing at a wedding.  Having the family there means having ALL of the family there.  Little ones too.  And I look forward to dancing with my "neice".  And with her mom, too. 

Which brings us back to Scott dancing with my mom.  It's an important symbol, I think.  That mom and dad have a new son, and that Scott has a new family.  And that when you're happy for someone, you dance at their wedding.  The symbols are really imporant.  Especially since with out any legal status, the symbols are ALL we have.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Absolutely. Symbols define our world. 

Dancing at "your" wedding is a family phrase here too. It's an important one. Doesn't mean the dance has to be the chicken dance though, eh? LOL. 

I thought the repeated flavors of chocolate, raspberry and champagne were very nicely done at the Disney wedding I attended.  

In my family, pasta and sauce is a feature at EVERY family gathering, from christening parties to funeral gatherings, so I do understand that!

You'll have a glorious time! All the very best to both of you!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Absolutely. Symbols define our world.
> 
> Dancing at "your" wedding is a family phrase here too. It's an important one. Doesn't mean the dance has to be the chicken dance though, eh? LOL.
> 
> In my family, pasta and sauce is a feature at EVERY family gathering, from christening parties to funeral gatherings, so I do understand that!



Are you sure you and I aren't related?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Well, you never know do you? LOL.  Are you originally from the northeast?  

Perhaps it's just the cohort group effect, eh?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Well, you never know do you? LOL.  Are you originally from the northeast?
> 
> Perhaps it's just the cohort group effect, eh?



Well, my Dad's family (the full blooded Irish side) is originally from the Boston area.  

My Mom's family (Sicilian and Slovenian) hail from Southern Colorado.  Since they're the pasta and sauce side of the family, I'm guessing it's just the cohort group effect, thingy.  

(and now I'm off to Google "cohort group effect"   )


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Thanks so much for posting here about the process.  I would love to do a wedding at WDW, but honestly, it's more money than we would ever freely part with for a non-legally recognized event, I am not even sure if it was legal if we would do it. We have such a small family and so few friends that we would want to share the event with that it also just doesn't make much sense.

I am enjoying the chance to see it all unfold without the pain in the wallet.  lol  I wish you guys all the happiness in the world.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Errrrmmmm my biological Dad was the full blooded Irish side too. My Mom is the Italian. Errrrmmmm Calabrian. No Slovenian though, although I do have a Polish Aunt. (Married one of my mother's brother's during WWII).

Small world, huh? LOLOLOL.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Errrrmmmm my biological Dad was the full blooded Irish side too. My Mom is the Italian. Errrrmmmm Calabrian. No Slovenian though, although I do have a Polish Aunt. (Married one of my mother's brother's during WWII).
> 
> Small world, huh? LOLOLOL.



It is indeed.  Do people ask you if you have a really bad temper when you tell them you're an Italian/Irish mix?  

 

I get that question ALL the time!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Usually they don't have to ask.    Ok. Ok. Yep, I get that question all the time too. LOL.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, since I just posted it on another thread, I'll post our invitations here as well.  We're aiming to get them in the mail next week!   

We're doing a tri-fold invitation (actually, it's this one: https://invitationconsultants.com/in...m=3WFD11259302)

Our names are on the front.

Here's the quote for the middle: We love because it's the only true adventure-Nikki Giovanni, American Poet

And here's the wording.

"Because you have shared in our lives 
by your friendship and love, we 
Scott (Last Name)
and 
Rob (Last Name)
invite you to share 
in our Adventure 
as we celebrate our Partnership
and loving Commitment"

And then date and time are listed. Oh, location too!


----------



## StormTigger

Congrats! and Love the cake!  The Mom-son-son dance sounds like a great idea/thing to do, but left me w/ a question... What about Dad?  I'm just curious to know how you are including your dad in all this since there's no bride to walk down the isle or Father-Daughter dance, etc?
My partner and I have thrown around the cermony idea for years and just have fun planning things that we'd probably never do, but never figured out what to do w/ the dads.

P.S. - if I've stuck my foot in my mouth about asking about dad.. I apologize in advance!


----------



## rpmdfw

StormTigger said:


> Congrats! and Love the cake!  The Mom-son-son dance sounds like a great idea/thing to do, but left me w/ a question... What about Dad?  I'm just curious to know how you are including your dad in all this since there's no bride to walk down the isle or Father-Daughter dance, etc?
> My partner and I have thrown around the cermony idea for years and just have fun planning things that we'd probably never do, but never figured out what to do w/ the dads.
> 
> P.S. - if I've stuck my foot in my mouth about asking about dad.. I apologize in advance!



Not at all.  My Dad and I are very close as well.  I just don't think he'd be comfortable dancing with either Scott or with me.    

I'd always said that if/when I got married, I would want to walk down the aisle with both of my parents.  With Scott's parents no longer with us, it didn't seem right to do that.  So Scott and I will walk down the aisle together.  Two grown men, making the journey side by side.  

That does seem to leave my Dad out in the cold.  But we've got a very special job for him to do.

Dad will be delivering the last toast of the evening.  Right before we cut the cake my brother and sister (who will be standing up with me) will give the first toast.  They'll start by pouring a glass of champagne in honor of everyone who can't be with us, whether due to time or distance.  Then they'll give their toast.  After that, Scott's best friend and a close friend of the two of us will give their toasts (they're standing up with Scott).  The last toast of the evening will be my Dad, who has a way with words that will surely have us all in tears.  (Which is why he's not going first.)


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Thanks so much for posting here about the process.  I would love to do a wedding at WDW, but honestly, it's more money than we would ever freely part with for a non-legally recognized event, I am not even sure if it was legal if we would do it. We have such a small family and so few friends that we would want to share the event with that it also just doesn't make much sense.
> 
> I am enjoying the chance to see it all unfold without the pain in the wallet.  lol  I wish you guys all the happiness in the world.



You're welcome!

Not sure how I missed this post earlier.  Must've been lack of sleep from too much Fringe Festival.   

I just wanted to let you know that we're doing a "Wishes" wedding, which is customized to our desires and has a lot of options; BUT  Disney also offers an "Escape" wedding.  With this option, you pay for a package where you get to have a small ceremony (up to 18 guests) and a cake and champagne reception, and that's it.  I want to say the Escape package starts around $4500.  So for a small group and a limited budget, and Disney Fairy Tale Wedding isn't that far out of reach.  Most people do then have a meal at a Disney restaurant afterword, but it's not required.

Just a  thought!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Awwwww! The link says, page unavailable. Fooey! 

I love the wording though.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Awwwww! The link says, page unavailable. Fooey!
> 
> I love the wording though.



http://www.invitationconsultants.com/images/catalogpics_s_bw/3WFD11259302.jpg

http://www.invitationconsultants.com/images/catalogpics/3WFD11259302i.jpg

Try these


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I love the wording though.



Thank you.  Once we found the quote, everything else just came naturally.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh thank you for the new links! That is one wicked invitation! I know everyone will love it. :yes:

Once again, you two have excellent taste!  (Or is it Tolliver's influence)?


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I love all the pics, your choices are impeccable,  and can I say here I like your style... It is going to be an incredible day for the two of you....Hugs, Hugs, Hugs!!!   Also, if you do not want the chicken dance, don't have it.. it is your day.. 

When my eldest daughter got married, she said absolutely no.. without a doubt no, Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman.. what does he play, you got it Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman... I thought my daughter was going to rip his eyes out, but the place went wild and everyone was dancing.  Go figure..and yet the ones that the family had picked up to be played, he did not play.   Needless to say, we would never recommend this DJ or his company....

PS, the invitations, the wording, well I am sitting here sniffling.. beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Oh thank you for the new links! That is one wicked invitation! I know everyone will love it. :yes:
> 
> Once again, you two have excellent taste!  (Or is it Tolliver's influence)?



In my not-so-humble opinion, the invitations came out great!  We used a more art deco looking font and blue ink, so the letters show up really well on the silver paper.  VERY cool.

And Tolliver did have influence on one of the invitations.  I was glad that we'd ordered spare copies when I discoverd that he'd snagged one and shredded it.  He really enjoyed the being chased all over the house and patio with it, too.


----------



## rpmdfw

Mackey Mouse said:


> I love all the pics, your choices are impeccable,  and can I say here I like your style... It is going to be an incredible day for the two of you....Hugs, Hugs, Hugs!!!   Also, if you do not want the chicken dance, don't have it.. it is your day..
> 
> When my eldest daughter got married, she said absolutely no.. without a doubt no, Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman.. what does he play, you got it Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman... I thought my daughter was going to rip his eyes out, but the place went wild and everyone was dancing.  Go figure..and yet the ones that the family had picked up to be played, he did not play.   Needless to say, we would never recommend this DJ or his company....
> 
> PS, the invitations, the wording, well I am sitting here sniffling.. beautiful, absolutely beautiful.



Thank you very much!

Your story reminds me of my sister's wedding.  She lives in Odessa, Texas.  She and her husband, Tosh, are adamant Texas fans.  And for those of you who follow such things, you might know that Texas has a MAJOR rivalry with OU.  One of Tosh's cousins went to OU and acting out the rivalry is this thing they do.  It's really annoying, and they lilke to play Texas/OU themed practical jokes on each other.  So when she walked up to me at the wedding (I was an usher) and I asked "Bride's Side or Groom's Side?"  She said "I'm on the OU side".  I told her she was in the wrong place, as this was a wedding not a football game.  She didn't think I was funny and walked past me towards the groom's side.  So at the reception, all of a sudden the music switches to some marching band music and she's on the dance floor waving her arms around like she thinks she's conducting the band.  It was the OU fight song.  My sister hiked up that big poofy wedding dress marched over to the DJ with her eyes shooting fire and I swear you could here the needle being ripped of the vinyl (even though I knew it was a CD, I still heard that noise  ).  And from across the stunned silence of the room you could hear my sister loudly saying, "I don't care if she asked for it, *I'm* the one who's paying you!"  The whole room erupted into laughter (turns out the grooms family pretty much thinks that cousin is and obnoxious b****, too.)    She then spent the rest of the evening manhunting and trying to "meet someone" because "weddings are a great place to hook up".  Yeah, can you believe it?  Such a catch was still single!  Truly a classy, classy act.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I finally figured out how to capture the picture off of the "Create your own" section of the website where we ordered these!   

So here's the picture of our favors/centerpieces.  





These favors are called "wanderfuls" They're clear plastic wands filled with candy (we'll either do sliver jordan almonds or Hershey's kisses) and topped with a metallic pom-pom.  The Wanderfuls are then placed into a holder which creates the centerpiece "bouquet".

We thought they were very cool, will work well with the decor and lighting of the Atlantic Dance Hall, and were MUCH cheaper than doing floral centerpieces and individual favors.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



Hey! These are fun.  

Do you guys have a song for your first dance?




Maybe *Kung Foo Fighting* or _*Ring My Bell?*_
I'm thinking not  the chicken dance.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do you guys have a song for your first dance?
> 
> Maybe *Kung Foo Fighting* or _*Ring My Bell?*_
> I'm thinking not  the chicken dance.



We are currently gathering songs as options for the first dance.  So far, I think the list is like 12 songs long.  We'll need to sit down and listen to them all together and decide.  That's what we did with my mom, while she was here.  We listened to several songs and as a group decided which song to use for the mother/son(s) dance.  It came down to "Candle on the Water" from Pete's Dragon, "Baby Mine" from Dumbo (the Jim Brickman/Carrie Underwood version) and "You'll Be in My Heart"from Tarzan.  We decided on "You'll Be in My Heart", but we're now trying to figure out which version (Phil Collins singing, or the Broadway Cast Album version).  

We know that we want them playing "Welcome" by Blind Boys of Alabama from Brother Bear as we're introduced, and "Promise" by Kelley Coffey (the song they play after the end of Illuminations at Epcot) for the last dance.

For our "big dance", we're looking for something romantic, sung by a male voice (or two) that doesn't mention a female in the lyrics.  I don't think we'll have any problems choosing from the group we've got.

Then the battle royale begins!  Who's going to lead!  (Actually, we've been battling this one for over a year, and no end in sight)


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Then the battle royale begins!  Who's going to lead!  (Actually, we've been battling this one for over a year, and no end in sight)






Must Self Edit!!!!!
Dude - don't set me up like this.
There's so many ways for me to get points with my  "instinctive" reply


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Must Self Edit!!!!!
> Dude - don't set me up like this.
> There's so many ways for me to get points with my  "instinctive" reply



That's what PMs are for!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's what PMs are for!



*What an enabler - Great!*  
Here Lindsay, have a small drinky-poo  it couldn't harm.
Hey Paris, how about doing another video  no one will see.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *What an enabler - Great!*
> Here Lindsay, have a small drinky-poo  it couldn't harm.
> Hey Paris, how about doing another video  no one will see.



Some people are in your life to provide "moral support".  I'm here to provide "Immoral Support".  It's a dirty job, but someone's got to do it!

Oh, but Lindsay and Paris?  EW!  I wouldn't go anywhere near them!  I have my standards!


----------



## StormTigger

Oohh.. I got a question!!  Tuxes!  What are you guys wearing for the ceremony?


----------



## rpmdfw

StormTigger said:


> Oohh.. I got a question!!  Tuxes!  What are you guys wearing for the ceremony?



Not doing tuxes.  We'll be in matching black suits.  My tie is "Superman Blue", and Scott's is more of an ice blue or sky blue color.  This is fairly typical for Scott and me.  We both gravitate toward shades of blue, but Scott is usually in the softer, lighter end of the spectrum (which sets off his blue eyes BEAUTIFULLY) while I end up in the royal, cobalt, navy end of things.  And since I've been a Superman collector since I was 8, finding a tie in that exact shade was perfect.   Since we didn't want to stress on having to match any colors exactly, we just told people that we're doing "shades of blue" in terms of color palate. 

We're not dictating what anyone else wears.  We want them to be comfortable and look like themselves.  Not too formal, but kind of dressy.  It's going to be September in Orlando, for pete's sake.  We didn't want them sweating into a bunch of very well dressed puddles.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Some people are in your life to provide "moral support".  I'm here to provide "Immoral Support".  It's a dirty job, but someone's got to do it!
> 
> Oh, but Lindsay and Paris?  EW!  I wouldn't go anywhere near them!  I have my standards!



Well I'm coming out ahead of Lindsay and Paris - that's good.
But - What is this "dirty job"? Special equipment needed?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Well I'm coming out ahead of Lindsay and Paris - that's good.
> But - What is this "dirty job"? Special equipment needed?



Looks like you "came out" just in time!   

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23521854-5012980,00.html


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Looks like you "came out" just in time!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23521854-5012980,00.html



Don't make me act out Mike - 
Do we really want another round of _*L'enfant terrible*_?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

The centerpieces are wicked!   What an unexpected touch. 

I really like the sounds of the suits too. It is still seriously hot in September. You are really nice to consider your guest! 

At the Disney wedding I attended, there was a point during the dinner where the lights dimmed and the servers (all in black suits with white shirts) entered with glass (ice) slippers on their trays (with blue lights embedded) that had sorbet on the "toe" of the slipper. What a stunning presentation and great entertainment for the guests. Oh, the music they entered to, was "Be Our Guest."  

I know you are having a buffet, but are you planning on any sort of dramatic moment like that?

I love the music choices. Do you mind my asking what the list for the first dance includes? (Just nosey, but I'm mushy too. I'm loving the sensitivity in your ceremony).


----------



## wallyb

... And to be thrown at you on your departure?
Rice?
Rose petals?
Bubbles?




The book?
Accusations?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> ... And to be thrown at you on your departure?
> Rice?
> Rose petals?
> Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book?
> Accusations?



Hello!    PIXIE DUST!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> The centerpieces are wicked!   What an unexpected touch.



Yeah, we really like that they're something that most people won't have seen before.   



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I know you are having a buffet, but are you planning on any sort of dramatic moment like that?



More dramatic than Rob & Scott fighting on the dancefloor over who's going to lead?   

No, no big over the top thing.  Just not really our style.



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I love the music choices. Do you mind my asking what the list for the first dance includes? (Just nosey, but I'm mushy too. I'm loving the sensitivity in your ceremony).



Would you believe "I'll Make a Man Out of You" from Mulan?   

Okay, not really.  On the music choices, I haven't even discussed them with Scott yet.  And I've got no idea what songs he might have in mind.  Out of respect for him, I won't discuss them until we've at leased narrowed it down.
But when we do, I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> ... And to be thrown at you on your departure?
> Rice?
> Rose petals?
> Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book?
> Accusations?



What's being thrown?

Caution.  To the wind.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hello!    PIXIE DUST!



No need to throw pixie dust at a couple of fairies!   

In all honesty, we're not doing a staged departure, and nothing tossed, etc.

All of those concepts are traced back to people throwing rice on the newlyweds to ensure fertility.  That's a symbolism we're not interested in.  We don't want children (Tolliver is PLENTY) and we're doing everything we can to eliminate any "bride/groom" or "male/female" symbols from the ceremony.  (which ain't easy!)  

That's a big part of why we're not having the ceremony at the Wedding Pavillion--It's screams "bride and groom".  It also is a big part of why we're walking down the aisle together too.  That way one of us isn't there first waiting for the other.  It avoids the symbolism of the "groom" waiting for the "bride".  

I know it's really nit-picky, but we're trying to avoid being what we're not, and as I said before, symbols are powerful things.  By avoiding them, we're sending a clear message that Scott and I are equals, partners, and family to each other.

Okay, stepping off of my soapbox now.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No need to throw pixie dust at a couple of fairies!
> 
> In all honesty, we're not doing a staged departure, and nothing tossed, etc.
> 
> All of those concepts are traced back to people throwing rice on the newlyweds to ensure fertility.  That's a symbolism we're not interested in.  We don't want children (Tolliver is PLENTY) and we're doing everything we can to eliminate any "bride/groom" or "male/female" symbols from the ceremony.  (which ain't easy!)
> 
> That's a big part of why we're not having the ceremony at the Wedding Pavillion--It's screams "bride and groom".  It also is a big part of why we're walking down the aisle together too.  That way one of us isn't there first waiting for the other.  It avoids the symbolism of the "groom" waiting for the "bride".
> 
> I know it's really nit-picky, but we're trying to avoid being what we're not, and as I said before, symbols are powerful things.  By avoiding them, we're sending a clear message that Scott and I are equals, partners, and family to each other.
> 
> Okay, stepping off of my soapbox now.



Well thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Professor Homonuptial.
Darn - and I so did not want to learn anthing today.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Homonuptial.
> Darn - and I so did not want to learn anthing today.



You actually learned something?   

So, I guess it's not true what they say about old dogs, huh?   

Not sure what you could have learned from my little rant, other than the fact that I'm over-thinking EVERYTHING!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You actually learned something?



Yes, I feel you forced me to LEARN.  
I feel violated. And not in a good way.


----------



## turkygurl

I love all your choices.  The cake looks amazing!  I'm sure you'll have a blast.    

And I love the song choice for the last dance.  My husband, brother, and I always sing along as we walk around Epcot after Illuminations.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I love all your choices.  The cake looks amazing!  I'm sure you'll have a blast.
> 
> And I love the song choice for the last dance.  My husband, brother, and I always sing along as we walk around Epcot after Illuminations.



I can't listen to "Promise" without getting all teary eyed.  We had originally discussed using it for a first dance song until we decided that we really wanted a male vocal.  That's when we started pulling suggestions together.

It really is such a beautiful song.  We decided to make it the last dance so that everyone can dance with us.  

For those of you who don't know the words, you can read them here.


----------



## wallyb

*Can our dance be..*
*The Glamorous Life?*







She wears a long fur coat of mink
Even in the summer time
Everybody knows from the coy little wink
The girl's got a lot on her mind

She's got big thoughts, big dreams
And a big brown Mercedes sedan
What I think this girl
She really wants
Is to be in love with a man

She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
She don't need a man's touch
She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
Without love
It ain't much

She saw him standing in the section marked
If you have to ask you can't afford it lingerie
She threw him bread and said make me scream
In the dark what could he say

Boys with small talk and small minds
Really don't impress me in bed
She said, I need a man's man, baby
Diamonds and furs
Love would only conquer my head

She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
She don't need a man's touch
She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
Without love
It ain't much

They made haste in the brown sedan
They drove to 55 Secret street
They made love and by the seventh wave
She knew she had a problem
She thought real love is real scary
Money only pays the rent
Love is forever
That's all your life
Love is heaven sent
It's glamorous


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Can our dance be..*
> *The Glamorous Life?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wears a long fur coat of mink
> Even in the summer time
> Everybody knows from the coy little wink
> The girl's got a lot on her mind
> 
> She's got big thoughts, big dreams
> And a big brown Mercedes sedan
> What I think this girl
> She really wants
> Is to be in love with a man
> 
> She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
> She don't need a man's touch
> She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
> Without love
> It ain't much
> 
> She saw him standing in the section marked
> If you have to ask you can't afford it lingerie
> She threw him bread and said make me scream
> In the dark what could he say
> 
> Boys with small talk and small minds
> Really don't impress me in bed
> She said, I need a man's man, baby
> Diamonds and furs
> Love would only conquer my head
> 
> She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
> She don't need a man's touch
> She wants to lead the Glamorous Life
> Without love
> It ain't much
> 
> They made haste in the brown sedan
> They drove to 55 Secret street
> They made love and by the seventh wave
> She knew she had a problem
> She thought real love is real scary
> Money only pays the rent
> Love is forever
> That's all your life
> Love is heaven sent
> It's glamorous



Okay, who let WallyB have caffiene and sugar?

Whose turn was it to watch him today?


----------



## zulemara

Mackey Mouse said:


> When my eldest daughter got married, she said absolutely no.. without a doubt no, Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman.. what does he play, you got it Shania Twain, Feel Like a Woman... I thought my daughter was going to rip his eyes out, but the place went wild and everyone was dancing.  Go figure..and yet the ones that the family had picked up to be played, he did not play.   Needless to say, we would never recommend this DJ or his company....



[soapbox]
So there was a song the bride didn't want.  The DJ played it(perhaps it was requested) and everyone went wild.  So the DJ had people dancing, which is his job, and you say you wouldn't recommend that DJ or his company to others.  What exactly, then, do you expect from a DJ? Do you want him to make sure your crowd is dancing and having a good time or do you want him to play songs for people to listen to and have an empty dance floor?

Now that I've stated my side, I see yours as well.  There are different ways the situation could have been handled based on what you said happened.  Personally I have had a few times where I have "do not play" songs as well as a list of songs they want played.  If I have a request for a do not play song, I check with the bride before playing it.  9/10 times the bride will approve it.  As far as having a playlist, if there are 20 songs down and only 60 total songs are played in a 4 hour dance, that's 1/3 of the songs being scripted.  It is a delicate balance to try and play all the songs on a "playlist" while also taking requests and keeping a dance floor dancing.  I try to get as many of the playlist songs in as I can and as long as the customer is patient, I can usually get quite a few of them in.  Obviously it is the bride and groom's day and that should never be overlooked, but how much fun are the bride and groom really going to have if no one else is being entertained and having fun on the dance floor?  A night should be measured based on how many people overall are having fun, not one or two songs being played, and that is why we no longer ask people about interactive songs like the chicken dance.  It is our job to read the crowd and figure out if it'll work or not.
[/soapbox]


rpmdfw none of that was directed at you and I have a playlist for you, but I just moved yesterday and I need to find it and type it up because it is slightly incomplete.  I will PM it to you or email it when it's ready.

In an attempt to keep from hijacking the thread, I also wanted to say awesome choice on promise  That will be a great end to the night

And the whole thing about bride/groom is awesome.  I think it's fantastic that you're getting away from all that symbolism that exists and there's nothing wrong with that.  These are all mental notes I'm making for when my ceremony comes some day down the line.


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> I have a playlist for you, but I just moved yesterday and I need to find it and type it up because it is slightly incomplete.  I will PM it to you or email it when it's ready.



Take your time.  No real rush.

I can totally sympathize with you for having recentlly moved.  Nothing sends my life into disarray like moving does.  Ugh!  I don't envy you that at all.  Hopefully it was as painless as possible and a good move for you.


----------



## zulemara

rpmdfw said:


> Take your time.  No real rush.
> 
> I can totally sympathize with you for having recentlly moved.  Nothing sends my life into disarray like moving does.  Ugh!  I don't envy you that at all.  Hopefully it was as painless as possible and a good move for you.



It wasn't too bad.  The 50 dollars for a Uhaul truck to drive 8 miles in town is a little price gouging IMO, but what can ya do?

Some of the playlist is different than usual because of some out of the ordinary events.  For example, I played Piano man at the request of the bride and groom, the entire wedding party came to dance floor(this is at about 10:30) formed a circle and started sing the song when... All the guys on the floor in the circle DROP THEIR PANTS!!!      Oh the jokes that could have been made....
"I hope you guys have buttons on those boxers"
"I'd make a crack, but you showed me one"
   
That will truly go down as one of the most shocking, amazing, and downright awesome things I've ever seen at a wedding


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> I played Piano man at the request of the bride and groom, the entire wedding party came to dance floor(this is at about 10:30) formed a circle and started sing the song when... All the guys on the floor in the circle DROP THEIR PANTS!!!      Oh the jokes that could have been made....
> "I hope you guys have buttons on those boxers"
> "I'd make a crack, but you showed me one"
> 
> That will truly go down as one of the most shocking, amazing, and downright awesome things I've ever seen at a wedding



 

I . . . 

 . . . that's . . .  

 . . . I have no words.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh, I totally understand about keeping the ideas for songs private until you have both decided. Once again, classy guys. 

I really like the 'overthinking' if that matters one whit! LOL!  I really am impressed by the way you are carefully considering the origins of the common events contained in a heterosexual wedding and carefully pruning them out of your dignified ceremony.  Nothing else will make it so very meaningful to you.

I LOVE the idea of pixie dust at faeries though! LOLOLOL! That is too priceless. LOL! Your sense of humor will see you well. :yes:: 

Anyway, thoroughly enjoying the discussion of your ceremony.  Living vicariously! Gotta love it! LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I really like the 'overthinking' if that matters one whit! LOL!  I really am impressed by the way you are carefully considering the origins of the common events contained in a heterosexual wedding and carefully pruning them out of your dignified ceremony.  Nothing else will make it so very meaningful to you.



Well, I'm not sure how dignified it'll be, but it'll definitely be ours!

There are some traditions that we do feel like we want to keep.  For instance the newlyweds feeding each other the first piece of wedding cake to represent the formation of a new family.  We can get behind that.  (Which is a good thing, because we REALLY wanted to have a fabulous cake!  )

We also seriously considered adapting the african-american tradition of jumping the broom.  Back when slaves were considered property they weren't allowed to marry.  They had no legal right to do so.  When a couple decided they would get married any way, they would gather friends together and jump over a broom laid on the ground.  From that point on they were "married" in the eyes of the slave community.  We thought it might be a good analogy for our commitment ceremony.  Not a legal relationship, but one celebrated by our community.  In the end, we decided not to do it because with us, the officiant, two "sidekicks" each (I refuse to call them attendants, and bridesmaids or groomsmen don't apply either), we've got enough going on visually without doing the broom thing, too.  Just not really what we wanted.

We have decided on what readings we'll have read during the ceremony.  I'll dig them out and post them in a little while.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We also seriously considered adapting the african-american tradition of jumping the broom.



How about updating that - and jumping over a Dyson?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How about updating that - and jumping over a Dyson?



Or we could stick with the art-deco theme and leap over one of these


----------



## wallyb

So I thoght this over - and no rice or anything -  come on ...
knda anticlimactic. (And peolple are proably just chomping at the bit to throw somthing at you.  )

So here's a thought-  
What about getting that space ship thing that they lower at the end of Cats-
You know the one that takes that old dusty Grizabella to the "scratching post in the sky" - 
get that thingy - and you two can ascend to the heavens in that - the end. 
Now *that's* a *finish*.  

I'm sure there must be a touring company of Cats in the area somewhere - 
I mean the always is! - Isn't there?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So I thoght this over - and no rice or anything -  come on ...
> knda anticlimactic. (And peolple are proably just chomping at the bit to throw somthing at you.  )
> 
> So here's a thought-
> What about getting that space ship thing that they lower at the end of Cats-
> You know the one that takes that old dusty Grizabella to the "scratching post in the sky" -
> get that thingy - and you two can ascend to the heavens in that - the end.
> Now *that's* a *finish*.
> 
> I'm sure there must be a touring company of Cats in the area somewhere -
> I mean the always is! - Isn't there?



Sadly, I think the only CATS costume I'd fit into these days would be "Old Deuteronomy".  

Not quite as dressy as we'd like, I'm afraid.  And an old tire?  Really?  It doesn't really say "classy" does it?

But you get points for thining "outside the box".  The litter box in this case . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh your guests could all stand around waving lighters like a rock concert!


Up, up, up past the Boardwalk hotel........

Up, up, up, up, to the Heaviside Layer....... 

OK maybe not....


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh your guests could all stand around waving lighters like a rock concert!
> 
> 
> Up, up, up past the Boardwalk hotel........
> 
> Up, up, up, up, to the Heaviside Layer.......
> 
> OK maybe not....



   

Okay, now you've gone and done it.  My co-workers will now be miserable for the rest of the day.  I'm putting in the CATS cast album!  (yes, I have it, and YES I keep it here at work  )


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Sadly, I think the only CATS costume I'd fit into these days would be "Old Deuteronomy".
> 
> Not quite as dressy as we'd like, I'm afraid.  And an old tire?  Really?  It doesn't really say "classy" does it?
> 
> But you get points for thining "outside the box".  The litter box in this case . . .



*You* are *not* WORKING with me here!
I thought we discussed this obstructionist attitude.
 Give me your partner's number - I'll get him to aprove it.
I've got a way of getting men to argee with me.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, now you've gone and done it.  My co-workers will now be miserable for the rest of the day.  I'm putting in the CATS cast album!  (yes, I have it, and YES I keep it here at work  )



Of course you do!  It was part of your orientation kit!

Back in my day it was A Chorus Line!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *You* are *not* WORKING with me here!
> I thought we discussed this obstructionist attitude.
> Give me your partner's number - I'll get him to aprove it.
> I've got a way of getting men to argee with me.



Scott's been reading along on this thread.  He'll see it.

Oh, and he's not as fond of CATS as I am.  It remains one of my favorites after all these years.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Of course you do!  It was part of your orientation kit!
> 
> Back in my day it was A Chorus Line!



Got that one, too!  Another favorite.

C'mon.  Scott and I each have a degree in Theatre Arts.  You KNOW our collection of B'way tunes is HUGE!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Scott's been reading along on this thread.  He'll see it.
> 
> Oh, and he's not as fond of CATS as I am.  It remains one of my favorites after all these years.



Or as I call it "THE THING THAT WOULD NOT DIE!" 
So no "convincing time" with sweetcakes?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Back in my day it was A Chorus Line!



On B-way now I think - with dreamy Mario Lopez joining the cast.
_Everything old is new again._


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> On B-way now I think - with dreamy Mario Lopez joining the cast.
> _Everything old is new again._



Yeah, and complaining about his costume, too!  Apparently he doesn't think it shows enough skin.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Or as I call it "THE THING THAT WOULD NOT DIE!"
> So no "convincing time" with sweetcakes?



You'll have to take that up with him directly.


----------



## jamieandben

Did someone say Mario Lopez and need to shows more skin?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, and complaining about his costume, too!  Apparently he doesn't think it shows enough skin.



What's your point.  

What the Lopez wants -  the Lopez gets.  

I'd make sure he got it.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Did someone say Mario Lopez and need to shows more skin?



Here's the article I read:


> Is Mario Lopez being A Chorus Line diva?
> 
> Mario Lopez, who plays the role of Zach, the exacting director of A Chorus Line, is apparently very proud of his biceps. So proud, in fact, that hes making demands to ensure he faces no challengers. First he refused to wear Zachs costume, a tan sweater with long sleeves.
> 
> Its an iconic outfit, based on that worn in real life by A Chorus Line creator Michael Bennett, and its been worn by countless Zachs in productions of A Chorus Line all over the world for the past 30 years.
> 
> But Lopez wanted to wear a brown shirt with short sleeves so that he can show off his biceps.
> 
> The only problem is, Mario shares the stage with Nick Adams (photo right), who plays Larry, the assistant choreographer. Nick has a pair of biceps larger than Marios.
> Larrys iconic costume is a navy blue tank top with the number 17 on it. For A Chorus Line affectionatos, that number is significant, there are 17 performers auditioning for the eight spots in the chorus.
> 
> Mario, sources say, was concerned that Adams biceps would upstage his, so he requested that Adams wear a hoodie over his tank top, which Adams does whenever hes next to Mario. Bicep envy?
> 
> This may seem like a small deal,but this revival of A Chorus Line is based on the 1975 masterpiece with staging, scenery and, yes, the costumes, near replicas of the original production. So its all about tradition.
> 
> After a second year on Broadway, long running shows often depend on TV stars like Mario to fill the house. And so if Mario wants to wear a short-sleeve shirt, he can wear a short-sleeve shirt, i.e. whatever Mario wants, Mario gets.
> 
> Officials with A Chorus Line insist that director Bob Avian made the decision to throw a hoodie over Adams.
> 
> When they stood side by side, you couldnt tell them apart, one person says. They looked too similar.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh.  And here's a picture of Nick Adams 






Pity to throw a hoodie over that.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.  And here's a picture of Nick Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity to throw a hoodie over that.



Maybe JUST a hoodie?


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, and getting us BACK on track, here's the first of the readings we've chosen for the ceremony:

*Let’s Grow Old Together*
By  Denise Braxton Brown & Peggy Wrightsman

Let's grow old together... beginning with today. 
Let's work slowly with each other and build a relationship that we can both enjoy being a part of. 
Let's share love and understand that neither of us is perfect; we are both subject to human frailties. 
Let's hold each other close and whisper through the night--pledging our love, honoring our commitment. 
Let's encourage each other to pursue our dreams, even when we're weary from trying. 
Let's expect the best that we both have to give and still love when we fall short of our expectations. 
Let's be friends and respect each other's individual personality and give one another room to grow. 
Let's be candid with each other and point out strengths and weaknesses. 
Let's understand each other's personal philosophy, even if we don't agree. 
Let's lie awake long into the night sharing our innermost secrets. 
Let's be friends as well as lovers. 
Let's laugh at time and plan with each other and wonder how we ever got along without this love we've found. 
Let's never take for granted these moments that we've shared, but always be reminded of how intensely we have learned to live, how completely we have learned to love. 
Let's grow old together... 
and look back on life and smile.


I really like the fact that it's written by two women.


----------



## rpmdfw

And the second reading:

*Love* or *To My Friend*
By Roy Croft

I love you, 
Not only for what you are, 
But for what I am 
When I am with you. 

I love you, 
Not only for what 
You have made of yourself, 
But for what 
You are making of me. 

I love you 
For the part of me 
That you bring out; 
I love you 
For putting your hand 
Into my heaped-up heart 
And passing over 
All the foolish, weak things 
That you can't help 
Dimly seeing there, 
And for drawing out
Into the light 
All the beautiful belongings 
That no one else had looked 
Quite far enough to find. 

I love you because you 
Are helping me to make 
Of the lumber of my life 
Not a tavern 
But a temple; 
Out of the works 
Of my every day 
Not a reproach 
But a song. 

I love you 
Because you have done 
More than any creed 
Could have done 
To make me good, 
And more than any fate
To make me happy. 

You have done it 
Without a touch, 
Without a word, 
Without a sign. 
You have done it 
By being yourself.


----------



## jamieandben

I say they should just do it au naturel.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, and getting us BACK on track, here's the first of the readings we've chosen for the ceremony:
> 
> *Lets Grow Old Together*
> By  Denise Braxton Brown & Peggy Wrightsman
> 
> Let's grow old together... beginning with today.
> Let's work slowly with each other and build a relationship that we can both enjoy being a part of.
> Let's share love and understand that neither of us is perfect; we are both subject to human frailties.
> Let's hold each other close and whisper through the night--pledging our love, honoring our commitment.
> Let's encourage each other to pursue our dreams, even when we're weary from trying.
> Let's expect the best that we both have to give and still love when we fall short of our expectations.
> Let's be friends and respect each other's individual personality and give one another room to grow.
> Let's be candid with each other and point out strengths and weaknesses.
> Let's understand each other's personal philosophy, even if we don't agree.
> Let's lie awake long into the night sharing our innermost secrets.
> Let's be friends as well as lovers.
> Let's laugh at time and plan with each other and wonder how we ever got along without this love we've found.
> Let's never take for granted these moments that we've shared, but always be reminded of how intensely we have learned to live, how completely we have learned to love.
> Let's grow old together...
> and look back on life and smile.
> 
> 
> I really like the fact that it's written by two women.



Can we add one line?-
Let's put rubber sheets on the bed douse ourselves in butterscotch and ...
Oh never mind - I'm going to get in trouble again - dang!
And now I'm hungry on top of it.


----------



## rosiep

Rob..the readings are beautiful, and if you hold true all of those things your relationship will grow and prosper. I have been married for 25 years and I am still..no...more in love with my husband than the day we wed. Remembering that we are human and that humans are fallible has really helped keep things in prospective.

Now..as for all this talk about hoodied men....ooooh bring it on!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can we add one line?-
> Let's put rubber sheets on the bed douse ourselves in butterscotch and ...
> Oh never mind - I'm going to get in trouble again - dang!



You're bored today, aren't you?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You're bored today, aren't you?



Me too...work is slooooooooooooooow.
Let's start some trouble!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're bored today, aren't you?



I'm sorry - do you find rubber bedding boring-
I think Martha Stewart just came out with a lovely set.
Perhaps a a wedding gift?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Me too...work is slooooooooooooooow.
> Let's start some trouble!



I'm with rosiep.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I'm with rosiep.



Head on over to the virtual shower and grab some drinks and snacks then . . .


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I'm with rosiep.



This may well be your last words.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> This may well be your last words.



Hardie Har Har..
We'll just leave you out of it....

Come along Jamie...


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Head on over to the virtual shower and grab some drinks and snacks then . . .



Is that party still going on??? No wonder I'm seeing double!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Hardie Har Har..
> We'll just leave you out of it....
> 
> Come along Jamie...


I'm with ya rosie
Looks like someone (wally) is wimping out... Dad must have gotten out the belt.


----------



## rosiep

Meet you over at the party...I'll just dress down a bit..I've got waaaay too many clothes on for a party!

And OT: Anyone know who the Sweet Potato Queen is and her rules for a party???


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I'm with ya rosie
> Looks like someone (wally) is wimping out... Dad must have gotten out the belt.



The belt.
The paddle.
The handcuffs.
The ...
See... there I go ... again.

I'm just saying play with *flames* you might get burned.
Notice the color of her hair - red.

Now me - I'm a blonde - Pure, innocent, golden, blonde.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> The belt.
> The paddle.
> The handcuffs.
> The ...
> See... there I go ... again.
> 
> I'm just saying play with *flames* you might get burned.
> Notice the color of her hair - red.
> 
> Now me - I'm a blonde - Pure, innocent, golden, blonde.



I'm not bad...I'm just drawn that way...


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> The belt.
> The paddle.
> The handcuffs.
> The ...
> See... there I go ... again.
> 
> I'm just saying play with *flames* you might get burned.
> Notice the color of her hair - red.
> 
> Now me - I'm a blonde - Pure, innocent, golden, blonde.



Not!!!


----------



## PghLybrt

Wow!!!! I have to work for  the holiday weekend and look at what I come back to!     The invitations are fantastic, I love the idea of walking down together and the different shades of blue, Fantastic (I hate matching  ).   I am still voting no on the chicken dance..  


?  Do they provide a photographer?


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> ?  Do they provide a photographer?



Disney does offer photography and video services.  We have opted to forgo video completely (of everyone I know who had video of their weddings, I only know one couple that has seen their video more than once.  We didn't see the need to incurr the additional expense for that.)  That said, if you use Disney's videography services and have a ceremony in the Wedding Pavillion (which we're not so it doesn't really matter to us) they have 3 fixed cameras permanently mounted in the pavillion, so you get multiple angles of the ceremony as part of the package.

We've also opted to go with a non-disney photographer for a number of reasons.  1.  He's MUCH cheaper.  And we'll get quite a bit more photographs for the money. 2.  He provides us with a DVD with high-rez copies of EVERY picture he takes over the course of the 8 hours (it'll be over a thousand pix).  3. He signs over the copyright to our photos so we own them at no charge (Disney charges a thousand dollars for the CD and you never get the copyright).  4. We'll get proof albums with a print of every picture he takes.  5.  We shopped around and found a photographer whose style we liked, has already shot commitment ceremonies, and with whom we felt comfortable.  With Disney, you don't know which of their photographers you're going to get until he or she shows up the day of your wedding.  It's luck of the draw.

It seemed like a no-brainer to us.   

Our photographer also does Disney Weddings all the time (and used to work for Disney Photographic Services before he went freelance), so the Disney Fairy Tale Weddings staff is very used to working with him, and he knows how to get some great shots in most locations, because he's done them so often. 

Here's his website.  http://www.chapmanphotography.com/

Click on the menu, then click "Disney Brides" and type in "ariel" when it prompts for a password.  There are a lot of pix of weddings he's done.  We think he's fantastic!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jamieandben said:


> I'm with rosiep.



Is that like "I'm with the band."?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw --
The readings are beautiful.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> rpmdfw --
> The readings are beautiful.



Thank you!  Each of them resonated with both Scott and me.  It was tough finding non-religious readings that don't actually mention "marriage", or "husband and wife" etc.    The fact that we found two readings that met our "no bride/goom symbolisms" and "no religious nonsense" requirements and yet are so beautiful and specifically appropriate to our relationship, was a very pleasant surprise to us.

It also makes me thankful for the internet!  I can't imagine planning this shindig without the use of google!   

So much of our planning has been done online, simply by searching for what we're looking for:  the cake topper, the readings, the favor/centerpieces, the rings, sample ceremonies to discuss with our friend who is officiating . . . . Thank god for modern technology!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rings?

You haven't even shown us the Bling yet!  

Pics please, or are you waiting for after the ceremony?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rings?
> 
> You haven't even shown us the Bling yet!
> 
> Pics please, or are you waiting for after the ceremony?



Of course we're having rings!  We actually gave them to each other as Christmas presents in 2006, but they didn't fit properly.  So we had to have them resized.  By the time that was done, we'd begun planning for the wedding, so we just stashed them away so that we'll begin wearing them that day.

Here's the picture






They're titanium rings, with gold and platinum in a woven inlay.  Once again, here I go with the symbolism:  Two precious metals intertwine together to make one unending circle on a base of a very strong foundation metal.  Like I said, I over-think these things too much.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Very nice!  I dont think I've ever seen that ring before....classy!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Very nice!  I dont think I've ever seen that ring before....classy!



One of the things we really like about them is that it's not a terribly common style.  Not terribly showy or ostentatious, either.  They're really beautiful in person, too.  Like so many things about this process, when we saw this design we knew it was the perfect one for us!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

...and a nice thing about titanium is that it will not warp, ding, or even scatch excessively. It's TOUGH!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

The readings are very moving. How are they going to be presented? Will you and your DP read one each, or read a stanza each of each piece?

I LOVE the rings! Oh my gosh, they are absolutely perfect. Talk about symbolism! Titanium strength background with precious metal intertwined? I'll say!

Sheesh. You have thought of everything and that is really wonderful.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> ...and a nice thing about titanium is that it will not warp, ding, or even scatch excessively. It's TOUGH!



Which is part of why we chose it.  The other bigger reason is that my body chemistry will strip gold plating off of any jewelry I wear (always has).  So if I wanted a wedding band that included gold (which we did) I had to have something between my skin and the gold.  Not sure how my body would react to solid gold, but if it breaks down the gold plate, I assume it would quickly wear through solid gold as well.



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> The readings are very moving. How are they going to be presented? Will you and your DP read one each, or read a stanza each of each piece?
> 
> I LOVE the rings! Oh my gosh, they are absolutely perfect. Talk about symbolism! Titanium strength background with precious metal intertwined? I'll say!
> 
> Sheesh. You have thought of everything and that is really wonderful.



The readings will be read by one of my "sidekicks" and one of Scott's "sidekicks" during the ceremony.  

We'll work with our friend who is officiating to create the actual vows we say to each other closer to the ceremony date.  We've met with her once already to discuss everything, we'll meet a couple more times later on.  The nice thing is we see her and her family at the Adv Club every couple of weeks, so it's easy to stay in touch with her.

And I've TRIED to think of everything, but I'm sure I'll get blindsided by something unexpected just before the wedding.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah, that makes sense. Hence readings and not vows. Sometimes I'm a little dense.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Once again, here I go with the symbolism:  Two precious metals intertwine together to make one unending circle on a base of a very strong foundation metal.  Like I said, I over-think these things too much.



The rings are gorgeous.  Love the symbolism.  As for overthinking things....I think that is part of the planning process.  It is hard not too overthink things when it is about your big day.  I was the same way when we were planning our wedding.  Sounds like everything is going to be great!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Hence readings and not vows. Sometimes I'm a little dense.



That's okay.  It was late at night.  Sometimes late at night, my brain goes to sleep long before I do.   



TinkerChelle said:


> The rings are gorgeous.  Love the symbolism.  As for overthinking things....I think that is part of the planning process.  It is hard not too overthink things when it is about your big day.  I was the same way when we were planning our wedding.  Sounds like everything is going to be great!



Whew!  Glad to know I'm not the only one!  Thanks!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, I thought it might kill us, but we finally managed to get invitations addressed, stamped and mailed.  They went out with today's mail.   

One more thing to check off the list!  Gotta love it!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

That is a monumental accomplishment! I remember helping hand write invitations (the drawback of having good penmanship) for a friend. Sheesh. That about did me in! 

So, what's the next major task on your list that you are working on?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> That is a monumental accomplishment! I remember helping hand write invitations (the drawback of having good penmanship) for a friend. Sheesh. That about did me in!
> 
> So, what's the next major task on your list that you are working on?



Handwritten?  Yikes!  Neither Scott nor I has pensmenship that would have been legible after the first envelopes.  We printed all the envelopes, and the inner envelopes using his high quality printer.  Blue ink, and and art deco font.  They turned out beautifully. And more importantly, the post office will be able to read them well enough to deliver them.  LOL

The next big tasks involve going shopping for matching black suits, white shirts with french cuffs, and appropriate footwear.  (Though I'm tempted to head over to the western store to buy a pair of dress cowboy boots.  The 16 years I lived in New Mexico & Texas taught me that the most comfy dress shoes for dancing are made by Tony Llama.  )


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh.  And it looks like we may be back to deciding on a song for the mother/son/son dance.  I got the B'way cast album of Tarzan from Amazon.com today.    "You'll Be in My Heart" sounds great with the female vocalist (Merle Dandridge) but for the stage version they added new lyrics.  Specifically, the line "Don't listen to him, he doesn't know.  We need each other, to have to hold.  He'll see in time, I know."

Which is actually a nice addition for the show.  It helps to illustrate that Kala knows Kerchak isn't happy with her adopting the human baby.  

But for our purposes, it makes it kind of all wrong.  Argh!

So now we have to decide between the Phil Collins version (not bad, but we wanted a "mother's voice" concept for the song) or "Baby Mine" from Dumbo or "Candle on the Water" from Pete's Dragon.  They're both good choices, but I really hoped the b'way version of Tarzan to give me what we wanted.

Hopefully, that'll be the biggest "catastrophe" we have to deal with.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

French cuffs. Oooooh, NICE. 

Can't you find another female voice recording the song you want without the lyric that you don't want? 

I mean, Disney has some wonderful voices! :yes: Not sure what all that would entail, but surely that would be really unique and personalized, no?

The invitations sound lovely. I really like Art Deco style so I'm sure it will all be just perfect!

I love Dumbo, so Baby Mine is a good one, too! 

Where are you going to look for suits? I'm thinking Armani?


----------



## PrincessBride010103

Hi there 
I stumbled upon this thread completely by accident but I had to share with you that I had my reception at Atlantic Dance Hall and it is an awesome venue!!  Also, you should join us on the weddings and honeymoon board!! 
Oh & Congratulations too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course we're having rings!  We actually gave them to each other as Christmas presents in 2006, but they didn't fit properly.  So we had to have them resized.  By the time that was done, we'd begun planning for the wedding, so we just stashed them away so that we'll begin wearing them that day.
> 
> Here's the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



See - I was picturing something more in leather - with snaps.
 That kinda ring.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> French cuffs. Oooooh, NICE.
> 
> Can't you find another female voice recording the song you want without the lyric that you don't want?
> 
> I mean, Disney has some wonderful voices! :yes: Not sure what all that would entail, but surely that would be really unique and personalized, no?
> 
> The invitations sound lovely. I really like Art Deco style so I'm sure it will all be just perfect!
> 
> I love Dumbo, so Baby Mine is a good one, too!
> 
> Where are you going to look for suits? I'm thinking Armani?



Yep.  I love French Cuffs.  Haven't had a shirt with them since 2000 when I left my last job where the dress code wasn't polo shirts casual.  Which of course will bring about the cufflink dilemma, but that's an emotional trauma for another time.   

Armani, suits?  I don't think so.  In all likelihood, we'll wear these suits only on rare occasions.  We'll look for something nice, but not looking to drop a lot of money on them.  If I can convince Scott to go to Men's Wearhouse, that's where we'll start.   

Yes, Disney has amazing vocalists.  Many of them are friends of ours, as a matter of fact.  The problem is, that Disney charges an arm and a leg for live peformers.  Which we wouldn't have a problem paying if one of our friends actually got the money.  The performer doesn't get nearly what you'd expect of that fee.  We'll keep it simple and go with a CD.


----------



## rpmdfw

PrincessBride010103 said:


> Hi there
> I stumbled upon this thread completely by accident but I had to share with you that I had my reception at Atlantic Dance Hall and it is an awesome venue!!  Also, you should join us on the weddings and honeymoon board!!
> Oh & Congratulations too!!!!!!!!!!



Hi, Amanda!  Yeah.  I know your reception was at ADH.  I saw the pictures, and they're beautiful. I've been lurking on the wedding board since June of last year.  I followed several of you lovely ladies through planning journals and trip reports.  THAT'S why our planning session was so easy!  So thank you.  Oh, and we've got the same photographer you had, if I recall correctly.  Oh, and p.s.  your husband is a cutie!  Just sayin!

Not ready yet to join y'all on the wedding board, just yet.  More comfortable hanging here with my peeps.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See - I was picturing something more in leather - with snaps.
> That kinda ring.



  I declare!  I've got no idea WHAT you're taling about!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I declare!  I've got no idea WHAT you're taling about!



Yeah - RIGHT!
Don't get all "Fiddle Dee Dee - I do declare I've got the vapors "
And keep the hoop skirt down.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Handwritten?  Yikes!  Neither Scott nor I has pensmenship that would have been legible after the first envelopes.  We printed all the envelopes, and the inner envelopes using his high quality printer.  Blue ink, and and art deco font.  They turned out beautifully. And more importantly, the post office will be able to read them well enough to deliver them.  LOL
> 
> The next big tasks involve going shopping for matching black suits, white shirts with french cuffs, and appropriate footwear.  (Though I'm tempted to head over to the western store to buy a pair of dress cowboy boots.  The 16 years I lived in New Mexico & Texas taught me that the most comfy dress shoes for dancing are made by Tony Llama.  )



Good job getting the invites out!  Try and relax and enjoy the process.  The day comes and goes so fast.  Cherish all the steps.  I know that is easier said than done-but it is true!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Good job getting the invites out!  Try and relax and enjoy the process.  The day comes and goes so fast.  Cherish all the steps.  I know that is easier said than done-but it is true!



The invitations weren't that big of a chore, honestly.  

That is, once we figured out how in the heck the newest version of Microsoft Office would let us format them.  

We spent a good couple of hours trying to navigate through the changes they've made to doing a mail merge (which I used to be able to do with my eyes closed).  And THEN when we finally had envelopes printing, we discovered that Microsoft Word was taking any zip code on our list (Microsoft Excel) that had the full nine-digit zip code in the field, and putting "0" instead.  Why in the heck wouldn't Word read Excel and just put the full zip in?  ARGH!  So we had to re-print about a dozen envelopes.  Very frustrating.

Okay.  Sorry about that.  Had to rant for a moment.  Hating the newest version of Microsoft Office, can you tell?  

I'm actually considering uninstalling it and putting Office 2000 on my new computer so I can actually get things done.

Anyway, we ARE trying to enjoy the process.  And honestly, I've been enjoying discussing things here on this thread, a whole lot!


----------



## PrincessBride010103

rpmdfw said:


> Hi, Amanda!  Yeah.  I know your reception was at ADH.  I saw the pictures, and they're beautiful. I've been lurking on the wedding board since June of last year.  I followed several of you lovely ladies through planning journals and trip reports.  THAT'S why our planning session was so easy!  So thank you.  Oh, and we've got the same photographer you had, if I recall correctly.  Oh, and p.s.  your husband is a cutie!  Just sayin!
> 
> Not ready yet to join y'all on the wedding board, just yet.  More comfortable hanging here with my peeps.



If you booked Randy you will love him!  He's awesome! Thanks for the compliments on the pics  

 I think Eric's kinda cute too lol

I understand about being more comfortable on your own board...I get weird about venturing off the weddings board lol so now that I'm subscribed to your thread, I'll follow along silently...cant wait to see pics from the big day!


----------



## rpmdfw

PrincessBride010103 said:


> I understand about being more comfortable on your own board...I get weird about venturing off the weddings board lol so now that I'm subscribed to your thread, I'll follow along silently...cant wait to see pics from the big day!



Yep.  We booked Randy.  Love his work.

And don't feel the need to be silent.  No one else around here is quiet about anything!  Especially if they've got any strong views on the Chicken Dance.     

Honestly, we've got lots of CSP's (that's Cool Straight People) on this board, so feel free to jump right in.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay.  Sorry about that.  Had to rant for a moment.



Yeah just a *MOMENT*  or two or three or...


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Anyway, we ARE trying to enjoy the process.  And honestly, I've been enjoying discussing things here on this thread, a whole lot!



I for one am having fun living vicariously through you!  What I wouldn't have given to have a Disney wedding.  It just wasn't in the cards for us back then, though.  Anyway, I just noticed I will miss the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding by exactly one week!  I'll be there the week before the big wedding.  Too bad-I could have been a Wedding Crasher!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Too bad-I could have been a Wedding Crasher!



Oh, that IS too bad!  It would have been fun calling security on you!   

  

*I'm kidding!*


Or AM I?  



Who wants to give it at try?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, that IS too bad!  It would have been fun calling security on you!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm kidding!*
> 
> 
> Or AM I?
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to give it at try?



I'm up for it!  
Love getting roughed up a bit.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm up for it!
> Love getting roughed up a bit.



I shoulda known it'd be you.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I shoulda known it'd be you.



But...
Would ya really toss me?




I'm lots-a -fun.




I'd be good ... promise.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, that IS too bad!  It would have been fun calling security on you!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm kidding!*
> 
> 
> Or AM I?
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to give it at try?



Well, it wouldn't be the first time someone called security on me!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But...
> Would ya really toss me?



That'd depend on how good your gift is!  (Cash is my color, by the way)



wallyb said:


> I'm lots-a -fun.



That's what scares me.



wallyb said:


> I'd be good ... promise.



Is that the ONLY devil graphic you've got?  I find it difficult to believe that you don't have more impish little devil pictures filed away somewhere.


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Well, it wouldn't be the first time someone called security on me!



I don't believe that for a second!  

You seem so sweet!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I can assure you Disney security can be paid off with a big ole box of Krispy Kreme!  So who's in for crashing a wedding?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you Disney security can be paid off with a big ole box of Krispy Kreme!  So who's in for crashing a wedding?


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you Disney security can be paid off with a big ole box of Krispy Kreme!  So who's in for crashing a wedding?



Lets crash and get the chicken dance started.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Does anyone mind?   I rented this costume for the "crashing"!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Lets crash and get the chicken dance started.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Does anyone mind?   I rented this costume for the "crashing"!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


>



And I quote.......


Bridezilla, Groomzilla and Gayzilla all rolled into one


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And I quote.......
> 
> 
> Bridezilla, Groomzilla and Gayzilla all rolled into one



And don't you forget it!


----------



## jamieandben

It would be worth the drive down just to see rpmdfw head do this 
and see mike in that chicken costume.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Is that the ONLY devil graphic you've got?  I find it difficult to believe that you don't have more impish little devil pictures filed away somewhere.



Well I've got blue eyes and the puckish nature of 
this one just speaks to me.

But I'll look for some others just for you Cha-cha.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I've got blue eyes and the puckish nature of
> this one just speaks to me.
> 
> But I'll look for some others just for you Cha-cha.



Thanks!

I will admit, that this one does capture your nature VERY well.  It's just you've been using it quite a bit.   And I DO like blue eyes . . .


----------



## wallyb

*Am I hearing that we may be "softening"
on the "Poultry Polka"?*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Am I hearing that we may be "softening"
> on the "Poultry Polka"?*



Oh, is that what you're hearing?  

From whom, pray tell?

The voices in your head?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Dont worry guys, I've got Security on Speed Dial!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

No Armani, huh? Ok, ok.  Men's Warehouse it is then! :yes: 

I'm not positive without asking, but I think Randy did my friends' photos too! It sounds really familiar anyway.

Cufflinks. None lying around from the seventies, eh? Yeah, I know you were too young then. 

I'll crash!  and I won't even think about that stupid chicken dance. As a matter of fact, I'll crash and take care of any of ya's that wanna' start that dumb ol' dance!   

I'm loving this vicarious living!


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> Does anyone mind?   I rented this costume for the "crashing"!



 


rpmdfw said:


> I don't believe that for a second!
> 
> You seem so sweet!



Awww Thanks!  I have mellowed as I have matured.  But flashback to the late 80s; early 90s and you might have seen this!





I was sooo full of angst! Thought I was a hard core punk rocker chick.  I was really a lesbian with a chip on her shoulder.  Not anymore, though.  Now I am a lesbian with a life and a Disney fanatic.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, is that what you're hearing?
> 
> From whom, pray tell?
> 
> The voices in your head?



The chicken dance actually scares me.  I have a bird phobia!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Cufflinks. None lying around from the seventies, eh? Yeah, I know you were too young then.
> 
> I'm loving this vicarious living!



I've got lots of cufflinks!  I used to wear french cuffs to work. (4 star hotel, downtown Dallas.  Strict suit & tie dress code.)

That's the problem!  Which pair to wear!  

Do I wear the pair my sister got for me when I graduated from college?  They're comedy/tragedy masks, and I graduated with a BA in Theatre Arts.  And they're from my sister.  So they represent a part of me, and my family.

Do I wear the Superman cufflinks?  I've been collecting Superman stuff since I was eight.  When I first got that job at the hotel in Dallas and for the first time in my life was making a somewhat decent living; I went to the Warner Brothers Studio Store (how I miss those stores!) after depositing my first paycheck and bought sterling silver Superman cufflinks for myself.  I rationalized the expense by thinking that if I need cufflinks, I was gonna have Superman links!  LOL.  To me they represent another part of me, and my ability to stand on my own two feet.

Or do I wear a pair that I was given by my Mom's dad?  They were Papa's cufflinks. I don't know why a retired coalminer even had cufflinks.  I rarely saw him out of overalls.  But when I got ready to go to the prom for the first time, I was told that he'd sent them for me to wear.  They're my first pair, and a connection to my grandparents who are no longer with us, so they can't be there.

That's the dilemma.  Of all the sets of cufflinks I've got, there are 3 that are equally special to me, and I can't decide.



And if THIS doesn't prove that I'm Over-thinking every stupid little detail, I don't know what does!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Awww Thanks!  I have mellowed as I have matured.  But flashback to the late 80s; early 90s and you might have seen this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sooo full of angst! Thought I was a hard core punk rocker chick.  I was really a lesbian with a chip on her shoulder.  Not anymore, though.  Now I am a lesbian with a life and a Disney fanatic.



Time mellows all of us, doesn't it?  And you can't truly call yourself a child of the 80s unless you can look back at a picture of yourself and say "I was trying something . . . "  Something about those years made all of us do silly things to our hair.  Whether it was the angst, or the fumes from the hair mousse, I cant tell.

With me, I was rocking the 80s mullet.  I have a pic of myself and my senior prom date, and I was in full mullet mode.  And the Miami Vice Tux.  White Jacket, Black slacks, Rose colored cumberbund and tie.  I looked like freaking neopolitan ice cream!  Ah, the stupidity of youth.   



TinkerChelle said:


> The chicken dance actually scares me.  I have a bird phobia!



Actually, so does my aunt!  Her bird phobia is very severe,too!  There you go, we CAN'T have the chicken dance!  We have a medical reason to skip it!

 

Thank you so much! 

Sorry, guys.  No chicken dance.  Don't want to cause heart attacks or strokes from fear do you?  Nope.  Case closed.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah, I see. Too many choices! 

Well, in my humble opinion, I'd wear the ones from your Grandfather. He can't be with you, and that would cinch it for me. 

Eighties! YIKES!!! BIG HAIR!!!! I've always had really fine, thin hair and the eighties were torture for me. I never could get those bangs to stand straight up no matter how much I moussed or sprayed! LOL.  I resorted to coloring my hair purple.   Ah yes, the eighties. SO GLAD they are gone! 

Nope, nope, nope! Can't traumatize your guests! No chicken dance for SURE!   LOL!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

PrincessBride010103 said:


> If you booked Randy you will love him!  He's awesome! Thanks for the compliments on the pics
> 
> I think Eric's kinda cute too lol
> 
> I understand about being more comfortable on your own board...I get weird about venturing off the weddings board lol so now that I'm subscribed to your thread, I'll follow along silently...cant wait to see pics from the big day!



Ha, I've been silently stalking the wedding boards too, reading all the planning journals including Amanda's. I think yours is one of the more detailed ones though and thats why I like it, I just finished reading to the end today!

I still can't believe people are still talking about the chicken dance on page 19. Maybe you just need to put a bullet in the chicken and call it done, I'll bring waffles, we'll have a nice lunch. 

I'm meeting with my Disneyland planner this Friday, can't wait! Maybe once that happens I'll start a journal here and on the wedding boards so I have an outlet for all this pent up excitement about the wedding. A year seems like such a long time and not long enough at the same time.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, is that what you're hearing?
> From whom, pray tell?
> The voices in your head?



The topic just seems to keep bubbling up.
Sounds like one of those "predestined" things.
You can't fight these things.
*Don't fight the chicken - embrace the chicken - love the chicken.*


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I still can't believe people are still talking about the chicken dance on page 19. Maybe you just need to put a bullet in the chicken and call it done, I'll bring waffles, we'll have a nice lunch.



I'm on board for that!  Eating the chicken with waffles sounds better than the dance to me!   



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm meeting with my Disneyland planner this Friday, can't wait! Maybe once that happens I'll start a journal here and on the wedding boards so I have an outlet for all this pent up excitement about the wedding. A year seems like such a long time and not long enough at the same time.



Trust me when I say that the year goes by REALLY fast.  The first meeting with Disney was a real blast, too.  I haven't even gone over the details of the site visit and early planning on here.  Maybe I should do that.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> The topic just seems to keep bubbling up.
> Sounds like one of those "predestined" things.
> You can't fight these things.
> *Don't fight the chicken - embrace the chicken - love the chicken.*



See the post above.  I'm not going to embrace the chicken, I'm eating it fried, with waffles!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, seeing as this thread is all about Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding, this seems like the right place to mention that today is our 5th Anniversary.

Scott and I met at Gay Days 2003 (8-Trax to be exact) on June 3rd.  June 4th, we spent the whole day together, starting with breakfast, and then all the way through closing down Plesaure Island.  That's what we call our first date.  He bought me a Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club that night, too.   

And wow.  Five years later, here we are planning away, living the happily ever after. Proud daddies to the cutest doxie ever.  

I have a hard time believing that it's true.  Before I met Scott, I'd never had a relationship that lasted more than 4 months.  For some reason, all of the previous boyfriends had dumped me at or before 4 months.  So to get to FIVE YEARS.  It's amazing to me, that he puts up with me every day.  

Anyway, that's the thought for today from here on cloud nine.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Awwwww

Happy Anniversary! 


I'm not mentioning any names, but our first date was at California Grill, and someone  forgot to bring their glasses, so viewing the fireworks not going to go as planned!  Hey it must have worked, we're going on 13 years here!

Once again...Congratulations!

So what are your plans today......let me guess?  A/C tonight?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> So what are your plans today......let me guess?  A/C tonight?



Hopefully. 

We've got an out of town guest driving in from Little Rock tonight.  He stays with us every year for Gay Days.  

If he gets in on time, we'll try to make it out to the club.  Otherwise, we'll just celebrate tomorrow.  We're having dinner at a favorite restaurant at DTD, and then we'll be at the Adv Club all night long!


----------



## jamieandben

Happy 5th Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Time mellows all of us, doesn't it?  And you can't truly call yourself a child of the 80s unless you can look back at a picture of yourself and say "I was trying something . . . "  Something about those years made all of us do silly things to our hair.  Whether it was the angst, or the fumes from the hair mousse, I cant tell.
> 
> With me, I was rocking the 80s mullet.  I have a pic of myself and my senior prom date, and I was in full mullet mode.  And the Miami Vice Tux.  White Jacket, Black slacks, Rose colored cumberbund and tie.  I looked like freaking neopolitan ice cream!  Ah, the stupidity of youth.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, so does my aunt!  Her bird phobia is very severe,too!  There you go, we CAN'T have the chicken dance!  We have a medical reason to skip it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Sorry, guys.  No chicken dance.  Don't want to cause heart attacks or strokes from fear do you?  Nope.  Case closed.




Glad my phobia could help someone out.   You should see me at MK.  I literally had to get down on my knees once because I was so paralyzed by fear.  The birds near the French Frie cart in Adventureland are brutal!

80s mullet?  Love it!  What were we thinking?  I guess I wasn't thinking!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Or do I wear a pair that I was given by my Mom's dad?  They were Papa's cufflinks. I don't know why a retired coalminer even had cufflinks.  I rarely saw him out of overalls.  But when I got ready to go to the prom for the first time, I was told that he'd sent them for me to wear.  They're my first pair, and a connection to my grandparents who are no longer with us, so they can't be there.
> 
> That's the dilemma.  Of all the sets of cufflinks I've got, there are 3 that are equally special to me, and I can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> And if THIS doesn't prove that I'm Over-thinking every stupid little detail, I don't know what does!


IMHO, details are what make planning fun.  Anyway, I vote for Papa's cufflinks-but I am a sentimental fool!

HAPPY 5TH ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## TinkerChelle

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Eighties! YIKES!!! BIG HAIR!!!! I've always had really fine, thin hair and the eighties were torture for me. I never could get those bangs to stand straight up no matter how much I moussed or sprayed! LOL.  I resorted to coloring my hair purple.   Ah yes, the eighties. SO GLAD they are gone!



Purple hair rocked back then!  I had purple also had pink and green and even blue for a while.  I rue the day my future children find these pics-I'll have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And wow.  Five years later, here we are planning away, living the happily ever after. Proud daddies to the cutest doxie ever.
> :



You are just such a big moushy moush-moush face!





.
I've got a gift for you 2 - I'm having a heck of a time wrapping it though.


----------



## wallyb

oooh - I shoulda gone for this one...  





Well - Happy Ball & Chain day again.


----------



## markndean

Hi Guys!

What date is your wedding?  We are in disney in September, and would love to come and throw some confetti!

We are planning of having a renewal ceremony on the anniversary of our 10th 'legal' wedding at Disney.

Best Wishes
Mark and Dean


----------



## wallyb

look if you won't allow this..




you're going to get ...




or this...




or this...




That's just logic - something will fill the dance void.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Well, seeing as this thread is all about Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding, this seems like the right place to mention that today is our 5th Anniversary.
> 
> Scott and I met at Gay Days 2003 (8-Trax to be exact) on June 3rd.  June 4th, we spent the whole day together, starting with breakfast, and then all the way through closing down Plesaure Island.  That's what we call our first date.  He bought me a Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club that night, too.
> 
> And wow.  Five years later, here we are planning away, living the happily ever after. Proud daddies to the cutest doxie ever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that it's true.  Before I met Scott, I'd never had a relationship that lasted more than 4 months.  For some reason, all of the previous boyfriends had dumped me at or before 4 months.  So to get to FIVE YEARS.  It's amazing to me, that he puts up with me every day.
> 
> Anyway, that's the thought for today from here on cloud nine.



Congratulations! I was the same way as you, before this my longest relationship had been around 2 months. Mike proposed on our 4th anniversary a couple of weeks ago and we're aiming to get married on our fifth.

Any man that can spend four years with me and then decide its time to buy the cow is a pretty special guy.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Happy Anniversary Rob and Scott! Nice day to meet! (It's a birthday in my family). June 3rd. Have a wonderful time together celebrating your years together! What restaurant is your favorite at DTD? (Curiousity will be my undoing one day, I swear).  

So, what are these details you are holding out on us? LOL! When you are ready.

Tink, I only ever did the purple hair thing. Well, there was the time when I was trying to lighten my hair after a disasterous application of patent leather black  (trust me, it wasn't pretty!) and my sister was helping?  (She'd been to cosmetology school, so what could go wrong)?

Well, she got all the bleach on and then piled my hair (it was long then) on top of my head.  When it reached the right shade of red   she took it down only to find BLONDE roots! LOLOLOL! WHAT A MESS.

We went with a deeper shade of auburn (my formerly natural color). 

Anyway, fun times in the 80's. Prince, B-52's, Adam and the Ants... good time party music, eh? LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Happy 5th Anniversary!!!!!





TinkerChelle said:


> HAPPY 5TH ANNIVERSARY!!



Thanks!



markndean said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> What date is your wedding?  We are in disney in September, and would love to come and throw some confetti!



Last weekend in September.  There is talk of a group trying to crash the wedding, so I'll have security standing by.  ::cop:  Good luck!   



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Congratulations! I was the same way as you, before this my longest relationship had been around 2 months. Mike proposed on our 4th anniversary a couple of weeks ago and we're aiming to get married on our fifth.



Congrats, to you also!  We thought about getting hitched on our anniversary, but decided that having the family come into town for Gay Days would be the death of us.  So we opted for Food & Wine Festival instead.  



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> What restaurant is your favorite at DTD? (Curiousity will be my undoing one day, I swear).
> 
> So, what are these details you are holding out on us? LOL! When you are ready.



We've got lots of favorites, but tomorrow will be House of Blues.  

Not a lot of details about our site visit, etc.  I'll try to go into that soon.


----------



## wallyb

So ... we're chopped liver now?
Your old buds.

Hey, chopped liver would be good at the reception.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So ... we're chopped liver now?
> Your old buds.
> 
> Hey, chopped liver would be good at the reception.



Who called you chopped liver?

I swear, you're just manufacturing drama now!

And I like liver.  Chopped or otherwise.  Scott will be the tough sell on that.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Who called you chopped liver?
> 
> I swear, you're just manufacturing drama now!
> 
> And I like liver.  Chopped or otherwise.  Scott will be the tough sell on that.



Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze no liver...I beg you...pleeeze! I ran away from home everytime my Mom made liver.
(funny, she had a streak during my teenage years where it was on the menu everynight....ummmmmmmm)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze no liver...I beg you...pleeeze! I ran away from home everytime my Mom made liver.
> (funny, she had a streak during my teenage years where it was on the menu everynight....ummmmmmmm)



Are you crazy?  I make special trips to TooJays just to have their liver and onions!  It's YUMMY!


----------



## PrincessBride010103

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze no liver...I beg you...pleeeze! I ran away from home everytime my Mom made liver.
> (funny, she had a streak during my teenage years where it was on the menu everynight....ummmmmmmm)



It's not called "running away" if they move while you're out.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Have you tried the pate at Raglan Road? I like pate, but don't like plain liver. I'm not supposed to say this, but I don't mind a bit of fois gras on my steak either.  

If you want to try pate, Rosie go for the one at Raglan Road when you are next here. I bet you'll like it! Not "livery" at all! Lol. (Not to be confused with footmen's clothing)!

HOB. Nice place to eat. Haven't been there in awhile. We are pretty spontaneous when it comes to dining out. It's hard to be spontaneous with WDW restaurants any more.


----------



## jamieandben

this is my kind of liver


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Have you tried the pate at Raglan Road? I like pate, but don't like plain liver. I'm not supposed to say this, but I don't mind a bit of fois gras on my steak either.
> 
> If you want to try pate, Rosie go for the one at Raglan Road when you are next here. I bet you'll like it! Not "livery" at all! Lol. (Not to be confused with footmen's clothing)!
> 
> HOB. Nice place to eat. Haven't been there in awhile. We are pretty spontaneous when it comes to dining out. It's hard to be spontaneous with WDW restaurants any more.



I LOVE pate!  ANd fois gras is great any way you can get it!

Yeah.  The dining plan has killed all spontineity with Disney restaurants. And forced them to "dumb down" the menus, too.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Are you crazy?  I make special trips to TooJays just to have their liver and onions!  It's YUMMY!



Yes, yes I am.

DVC...I don't know about that...I'm scared....would you come and hold my hand while I tried it????


----------



## TinkerChelle

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Have you tried the pate at Raglan Road? I like pate, but don't like plain liver. I'm not supposed to say this, but I don't mind a bit of fois gras on my steak either.
> 
> If you want to try pate, Rosie go for the one at Raglan Road when you are next here. I bet you'll like it! Not "livery" at all! Lol. (Not to be confused with footmen's clothing)!
> 
> HOB. Nice place to eat. Haven't been there in awhile. We are pretty spontaneous when it comes to dining out. It's hard to be spontaneous with WDW restaurants any more.



mmmmm Liver.  Personally I love it any way you make it!  Thanks for the Raglan Road tip.  I'll have to try it.  I never get it becuz my DP hates it so I don't make it but try to order it out sometimes but it is not easy to find good liver-even pate.  We'll be close to DTD so I wonder if they do take out? Have to find out.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Rosie, not only will I hold your hand, but I'll get my DP to come along too! It's especially nice with a pint of the Guinness, mind! LOL.

Check it out Tink. You'll like it. Goooooood stuff. 

I agree about the menu offerings too.  Used to be such lovely choices, now they are somehow overly represented by the generic? Does that make sense? 

I used to love to go to a given restaurant for their "specialty." Now the majority of them all seem to be bland, with very few having shining dishes. 

I know it doesn't have anything to do with DDP, but I was really heartbroken to see Chef Annette Grecchi Gray leave Jiko. Not the same now.  

Oh well, enough complaining from me! If I don't like WDW restaurants, I'll just have to dine off site then, won't I? LOL!


----------



## violeo

your rings....AMAZING!!!  is it something you guys specially designed....or is just a great find???


----------



## rpmdfw

violeo said:


> your rings....AMAZING!!!  is it something you guys specially designed....or is just a great find???



Just a great find!  

Behold the powers of the Google!  

Oooh, aaah!


----------



## markndean

> There is talk of a group trying to crash the wedding, so I'll have security standing by.  ::cop:  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Luckily, we aren't part of that group, we wouldn't dream of gatecrashing someones wedding.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpmdfw

markndean said:


> Luckily, we aren't part of that group, we wouldn't dream of gatecrashing someones wedding.



I'm fairly certain that the threat isn't a serious one.  I was just trying to be funny.


----------



## markndean

Keep ane eye out for 2 giant leeks sneeking in the side door (Being welsh, leeks are a national symbol, and we do have a sense of humour).  good luck on your big day anyway!


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Rosie, not only will I hold your hand, but I'll get my DP to come along too! It's especially nice with a pint of the Guinness, mind! LOL.
> 
> Check it out Tink. You'll like it. Goooooood stuff.
> 
> I agree about the menu offerings too.  Used to be such lovely choices, now they are somehow overly represented by the generic? Does that make sense?
> 
> I used to love to go to a given restaurant for their "specialty." Now the majority of them all seem to be bland, with very few having shining dishes.
> 
> I know it doesn't have anything to do with DDP, but I was really heartbroken to see Chef Annette Grecchi Gray leave Jiko. Not the same now.
> 
> Oh well, enough complaining from me! If I don't like WDW restaurants, I'll just have to dine off site then, won't I? LOL!



Ok then...someday when I'm brave enough I'll give you a call. My sister is always chiding me for being a foodie and never having tried pate.


----------



## rpmdfw

markndean said:


> Keep ane eye out for 2 giant leeks sneeking in the side door (Being welsh, leeks are a national symbol, and we do have a sense of humour).  good luck on your big day anyway!



Ah!  One of my current TV crushes is a welshman!  Gareth-David Lloyd.   Love me some Torchwood!  

And I actualy knew about the leeks.  I learned about them from reading Henry the Fifth, as a theatre major.  What amazing things you can learn from Billy the Shake!   

We've got a lovely couple from Eastbourne, Sussex coming over for the celebration.  We met them at the Adventurers Club, and they're part of our family now.  Just love them.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

markndean said:


> Keep ane eye out for 2 giant leeks sneeking in the side door (Being welsh, leeks are a national symbol, and we do have a sense of humour).  good luck on your big day anyway!



Well the nice thing about being Mexican is you can sneak in with the help. Do you guys have Mexicans in Florida?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well the nice thing about being Mexican is you can sneak in with the help. Do you guys have Mexicans in Florida?



Not enough!  I'm still looking for really GOOD Mexican food here!

Having grown up in Colorado, gone to college in New Mexico, and then lived in Texas for 12 years, I know a thing or two about Mexican food!  And most of what we can get here is from the chain restaurants, which while okay, and "good enough" for when you're desperate, there are days when I'd KILL to be in Las Cruces, New Mexico just long enough for a chile relleno, stacked enchiladas, and a cool refreshing adult beverage.


----------



## markndean

rpmdfw said:


> Ah!  One of my current TV crushes is a welshman!  Gareth-David Lloyd.   Love me some Torchwood!



OOOOOHHHH!!!!  And it's not just that I (Mark ) lived in Cardiff for 13 years


----------



## rpmdfw

markndean said:


> OOOOOHHHH!!!!  And it's not just that I (Mark ) lived in Cardiff for 13 years



From what you see of it in Torchwood, Cardiff looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## markndean

rpmdfw said:


> From what you see of it in Torchwood, Cardiff looks like a beautiful city.



Oh it is!  BUT, you have to go where the work is; so it is great to go back to Cardiff for a weekend; it has a great, small but friendly gay scene.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Not enough!  I'm still looking for really GOOD Mexican food here!
> 
> Having grown up in Colorado, gone to college in New Mexico, and then lived in Texas for 12 years, I know a thing or two about Mexican food!  And most of what we can get here is from the chain restaurants, which while okay, and "good enough" for when you're desperate, there are days when I'd KILL to be in Las Cruces, New Mexico just long enough for a chile relleno, stacked enchiladas, and a cool refreshing adult beverage.


 

Hey that sounds like Tuesdays at my house. My mother is trying to plump up the fiance. 

So if I bring enchiladas and chile rellenos I can come to the wedding?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hey that sounds like Tuesdays at my house. My mother is trying to plump up the fiance.
> 
> So if I bring enchiladas and chile rellenos I can come to the wedding?


----------



## rpmdfw

But be warned.

Once I've got a "connection", I'm likely to be a total JUNKIE for it!

I'll be calling you in the middle of the night, telling you that I need a fix FedExed to me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> But be warned.
> 
> Once I've got a "connection", I'm likely to be a total JUNKIE it!
> 
> I'll be calling you in the middle of the night, telling you that I need a fix FedExed to me RIGHT NOW!




That's ok, think of me as your friendly neighborhood dealer. The first batch is free, next thing you know you're taking a second mortgage out on the house and trying to suck quarters out of pinball machines.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ah!  One of my current TV crushes is a welshman!  Gareth-David Lloyd.   Love me some Torchwood!



I love Torch*wood* too!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Not enough!  I'm still looking for really GOOD Mexican food here!.



I *loved* the mexican food in San Diego.
You can imagine our mexican food here in Boston.


----------



## rosiep

Sure Wally...show up late and then try and outdo Rob's love of Torchwood...


----------



## jamieandben

I just looked this Torchwood show up on youtube.
I think i just found me a new show.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I just looked this Torchwood show up on youtube.
> I think i just found me a new show.



Not sure what's on YouTube, but Torchwood isn't all John Barrowman kissing Matt Rippey and Gareth-David Lloyd.   

But it IS a very good show.  Kind of campy, lots of fun.  I like it.


----------



## jamieandben

I know that
 just to look at him for an hour.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Not sure what's on YouTube, but Torchwood isn't all John Barrowman kissing Matt Rippey and Gareth-David Lloyd.
> But it IS a very good show.  Kind of campy, lots of fun.  I like it.



Are you besmirching our motives for liking Torchwood.  
We have to like it "the way" you like it.
Bossy Bride.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Are you besmirching our motives for liking Torchwood.
> We have to like it "the way" you like it.
> Bossy Bride.



No besmirching at all!  I just guessed at what the most popular youtube scenes from Torchwood probably are, and wanted to makes sure that anyone who hadn't see the show knows it's not all about boys kissing.  Though, that's a nice thing to see when it happens!   

As for the bossy bride, thing?  I refer you to the tag that the great and benevolent Tag Fairy added under my name most recently.  I think it makes it pretty clear what you're in for dealing with me these days!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> As for the bossy bride, thing?  I refer you to the tag that the great and benevolent Tag Fairy added under my name most recently.  I think it makes it pretty clear what you're in for dealing with me these days!



yeah - she nailed it dude.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> yeah - she nailed it dude.



Oh, I can't argue.  *I'm* the one who said it!  

I hate when things I've said are used against me!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, I can't argue.  *I'm* the one who said it!
> 
> I hate when things I've said are used against me!



Its much worse when they're used against you in a court of law  

On a separate note, would one of you be kind enough to privately school me in the posting of pix to a thread? I've read the faq's and I don't think I came across it, and I don't think the general audience wants to be bored with those details. 

Maybe I'm too new to post pix?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Its much worse when they're used against you in a court of law
> 
> On a separate note, would one of you be kind enough to privately school me in the posting of pix to a thread? I've read the faq's and I don't think I came across it, and I don't think the general audience wants to be bored with those details.
> 
> Maybe I'm too new to post pix?



Sent you a PM!


----------



## rpmdfw

Invitation update!

As you all knew, we sent out our invitations on Monday.  Much to our surprise, most of our invitees got the invitations on Wednesday.  Our 5 year annivesary!  (We figured the locals might get them that soon, but even folks in other states did).  Talk about great timing!

AND we got our first 3 RSVPs back today!


----------



## Mackey Mouse

You know I love reading what you guys write.. but have to tell you here that Tag Fairy he/she reads here as well......

When you say something clever, offbeat, and way out funny, you never know when it will end up as a tag.. 

I personally love the one:  Bridezilla, etc.    Makes me laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## mickeyfan1

I am loving reading all the planning, ideas, romantic stuff etc.  I know you two sre going to have a great time.


----------



## rpmdfw

Mackey Mouse said:


> You know I love reading what you guys write.. but have to tell you here that Tag Fairy he/she reads here as well......
> 
> When you say something clever, offbeat, and way out funny, you never know when it will end up as a tag..
> 
> I personally love the one:  Bridezilla, etc.    Makes me laugh everytime I see it.



Actually, me too!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Invitation update!
> 
> As you all knew, we sent out our invitations on Monday.  Much to our surprise, most of our invitees got the invitations on Wednesday.  Our 5 year annivesary!  (We figured the locals might get them that soon, but even folks in other states did).  Talk about great timing!
> 
> AND we got our first 3 RSVPs back today!



How exciting! Getting those RSVPs are so fun.  Gosh, I love to plan things.  I am soooo OCD about it-it is scary to those arond me-okay more like funny!   Anyway, seating charts, flower arrangements, catering....luv it!  Just found out I am in charge of my Father-in-laws 60th birthday party.  Let the fun begin!!  Not as fun as a wedding, but still fun.


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> How exciting! Getting those RSVPs are so fun.  Gosh, I love to plan things.  I am soooo OCD about it-it is scary to those arond me-okay more like funny!   Anyway, seating charts, flower arrangements, catering....luv it!  Just found out I am in charge of my Father-in-laws 60th birthday party.  Let the fun begin!!  Not as fun as a wedding, but still fun.



Seating Charts?   

Oh, HEck No!  I'm not putting myself through that nightmare!     They're all on their own to find people they like and sit with them!   

We're not even doing a head table, or a "sweetheart table" either.  Not our style.  We'll be sitting at one of the round tables on the dance floor with family and the wedding party (which is mostly family, of course  ).

Have fun planning the birthday party!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, we've made it through our SIXTH Gay Days Weekend, and since we're "engaged" this year, we decided we'd show off.  Check the pictures!

Arriving first thing in the morning.





Hold on!





What do we wish for now?  We've already got Happily Ever After taken care of!




(Actually, it's a personal tradition to toss a coin into the wishing well whenever I go to MK.  To say thanks for a wish that came true once upon a time.)


Tired on the TTA





Wearing the groom hats, got us noticed by a lot of people.  Including the people behind the "podismycopilot" podcast.  As we were standing in line with our friends for the Country Bear Jamboree, this lady comes running up to us, followed by a couple of guys.  We figured they wanted to take our picture (it had happened a few times that day).  Not quite.  They asked us if they could talk to us for their podcast.  We agreed, and the lady turned to the camera and said "As promised, the first couple wearing groom/groom ears or bride/bride ears get's the Target gift card!"  She then turned to us a handed us a Target Giftcard with a wedding cake on it, wished us many happy years together, thanked us and walked away.  The whole thing took less than 5 minutes.  It was SO COOL!     (Once the podcast is up, I'll post the link.)  After that we couldn't stop grinning.  A lot of people congratulated us all day long.  We had a GREAT day!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, I'm all verklempt now! 

It's always a pleasure seeing you guys!


----------



## QCast_Michael

OMG, I had no idea that was you guys! The Pod is My Copilot trio are friends of mine and we spent the entire weekend together (along with the rest of a rather large group of gay podcasters). The rest of us hung back as they made their presentation, but chances are I'll be appearing on the video with y'all.


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> OMG, I had no idea that was you guys! The Pod is My Copilot trio are friends of mine and we spent the entire weekend together (along with the rest of a rather large group of gay podcasters). The rest of us hung back as they made their presentation, but chances are I'll be appearing on the video with y'all.



 I visited their website yesterday and followed the link to the goings on of the gay podcasters group and saw your pictures.  I wondered if you'd been with them at that time.  If I'd seen you, I'd probably run over to introduce myself.    

I also discovered that you're friends with a big ol' fish that two other friends of ours are friends with.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## QCast_Michael

rpmdfw said:


> I also discovered that you're friends with a big ol' fish that two other friends of ours are friends with.  If you know what I mean.



Well, I've heard that Fish are Friends, not Food!


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Well, I've heard that Fish are Friends, not Food!



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## wallyb

*What a perfect couple!*
Ya know how you can tell?...
You both seem to want the same things in life.




*The Chicken Dance!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *What a perfect couple!*
> Ya know how you can tell?...
> You both seem to want the same things in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Chicken Dance!*



Maybe not today.


Maybe not tomorrow.


But someday.


You will pay for this.



 

Wally, you are a SICK TICKET!  With far too much time on your hands!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Maybe not today.
> 
> 
> Maybe not tomorrow.
> 
> 
> But someday.
> 
> 
> You will pay for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally, you are a SICK TICKET!  With far too much time on your hands!



*Call it a wedding gift!*
Suitable for Framing.

And how do you know What I got on or in my hands?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Call it a wedding gift!*
> Suitable for Framing.



Suitable for framing, or suitable for FLAMING?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Suitable for framing, or suitable for FLAMING?



You'll be flaming whilst you are a framen'.  

Well at least I think it should get a "place of honor" 
in the wedding scrapbook


----------



## zulemara

I just wanted to say the pics are awesome.  It brought back so many memories of my trip in December that I started crying while showing the pictures to my bf.  Those hats have a way of making good things happen, that's for sure!


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> I just wanted to say the pics are awesome.  It brought back so many memories of my trip in December that I started crying while showing the pictures to my bf.  Those hats have a way of making good things happen, that's for sure!



Thank you!  I can't decide if I like the one at the wishing well or the "Fosse" moment on Splash Mountain the best.   

One of the brides over on the Weddings and Honeymoon boards referred to the bride and groom hats as "free dessert magnets".   

Which is part of why I was so giddy about the nice folks from "Pod is my Copilot" stopping us to give us the gift card.   

By the way, aren't you going to be around PI this week?  Do you know what nights yet?


----------



## wallyb

zulemara said:


> I just wanted to say the pics are awesome.  It brought back so many memories of my trip in December that I started crying while showing the pictures to my bf.  Those hats have a way of making good things happen, that's for sure!



I've alway found a pillbox and a big old pair of hoop earring 
yield much the same effect.  

Dang   Now I've given away part of *rpmdfw* going away outfit!
Sorry doll.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm meeting with my Disneyland planner this Friday, can't wait! Maybe once that happens I'll start a journal here and on the wedding boards so I have an outlet for all this pent up excitement about the wedding. A year seems like such a long time and not long enough at the same time.



KingLouie, how did your meeting at Disneyland go?  We'd love to hear!



rpmdfw said:


> Trust me when I say that the year goes by REALLY fast.  The first meeting with Disney was a real blast, too.  I haven't even gone over the details of the site visit and early planning on here.  Maybe I should do that.





DVC~OKW~96 said:


> So, what are these details you are holding out on us? LOL! When you are ready.



Okay, now that Gay Days is past, and "End of Month" nonsense is tapering off here at work, I've got some time to go into the early planning stages that we went through a year ago.

It all started when we heard in April that Disney was changing their policy concerning commitment ceremonies.  Scott and I started talking about actually meeting with the DFTW folks.  Prior to the announcement, we'd actually considered booking a "Family Reunion" where we'd have a small ceremony as part of the "party".   When we were doing our site visit with our Wedding Consultant, he mentioned that several people had done just that. 

So, I called the number on the DFTW website and they let us know that if our date was within 18 months, we could meet with someone (a Wedding Consultant) and look at venues and discuss preliminaries.  As I've previously mentioned, Scott and I had already decided that we didn't want to have our ceremony during Gay Days (too hot, too crowded, etc.), and really wanted to have people experience the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival.  We also had some thoughts about potential ceremony locations and wanted to avoid Halloween decorations, if at all possible, so we settled on the last weekend in September/first weekend of F&WF and scheduled our appointment for June 15, 2007.

We walked into "Franck's" and met with the Wedding Consultant that they'd assigned us.  Anywhere else, he'd be called something like "Sales Manager", because he'll be our contact up until our contract is signed and we've got everything booked.  Then he'll turn us over to an Event Planner who will then work with us through the completion of our event.

We sat down with him and discussed quite a bit about what our "vision" was for our ceremony and the reception.  We also talked about room blocks, and minimum requirements, etc.  We discussed rehearsal dinner options (because it's a destination wedding for a lot of people, they do a welcome party for all of thier out of town guests, we're doing something else.) He explained that our preferred ceremony location is considered a theme park location, and he'd have to check on whether or not they could book it, and if it would hold as many people as we anticipated coming to our ceremony, etc.  We discussed reception options as well.  He mentioned "The Great Movie Ride" as I mentioned before.  I told him that I thought holding a gay wedding in the "Wizard of Oz" set was a bit too "over the top" for us.  (My actual words were "We're gay, but we're not THAT gay!"   )  We then went off in a company car to check out the ballrooms at the Boardwalk and Atlantic Dance Hall.  One look at ADH and it was a done deal.  Scott said "this is it" and I just nodded in agreement.  It's perfect for us.  So he penciled us in, and told us he'd let us know if our ceremony location was possible, and that was pretty much it.  

Next up, what happens when we heard back from him.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> "We're gay, but we're not THAT gay!"


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hey Hey! 

It went great! I am so excited, we set a day for May 24 of next year, and now I've become an obsessive loon. 

I actually think I'm going to start a planning journal like the brides do on the weddings board and go step by step from the start.

I will try to start that in the next few days, either here or the weddings board, so I can tell you guys everything, but more importantly so I have somewhere to direct all this obsessive energy.

My current dilemmas are finalizing my guest list and centerpieces. I'm actually so obsessive I had trouble sleeping the first few nights after we were engaged! Wish me luck, its going to be a long year. . .


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hey Hey!
> 
> It went great! I am so excited, we set a day for May 24 of next year, and now I've become an obsessive loon.
> 
> I actually think I'm going to start a planning journal like the brides do on the weddings board and go step by step from the start.
> 
> I will try to start that in the next few days, either here or the weddings board, so I can tell you guys everything, but more importantly so I have somewhere to direct all this obsessive energy.
> 
> My current dilemmas are finalizing my guest list and centerpieces. I'm actually so obsessive I had trouble sleeping the first few nights after we were engaged! Wish me luck, its going to be a long year. . .




Welcome to the club!   

Congratulations!

Take a deep breath.  For me, the key to managing the obsession has been lists.  And spreadsheets. And more lists.  

And the year goes by MUCH more quickly than you'd expect.

So, where are you having your ceremony and reception?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Take a deep breath.  For me, the key to managing the obsession has been lists.  And spreadsheets. And more lists.
> 
> And the year goes by MUCH more quickly than you'd expect.
> 
> So, where are you having your ceremony and reception?



I'm working on the play by play now, I'll post a link as soon as I finish. I'm actually using my trusty Franklin Covey planning system to stay on top of things, it gives me a little peace of mind.






just using your thread to test my picture placing abilities


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ok, I've started the story at 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25629552#post25629552

keep you all updated soon!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm working on the play by play now, I'll post a link as soon as I finish. I'm actually using my trusty Franklin Covey planning system to stay on top of things, it gives me a little peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just using your thread to test my picture placing abilities



And what a lovely picture it is!   

I just posted my further congratulations to you on your new planning journal thread!  

Should be interesting to compare the processes on each coast, etc.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Next up, what happens when we heard back from him.



Okay, now I'll finally get back to the story I was telling!     Sorry about the delay, but there were things at work that needed tending, then the drive home, and dinner, blah blah blah.

After about a week, we got an email from our Wedding Coordinator letting us know that the ceremony venue we wanted was available for use by Disney Fairy Tale Weddings and that it's capacity would work for the number of people we're expecting.  So he pencilled us in for that space as well.  Since ADH is closed to the public on Sundays and Mondays, we changed our minds about dates and rather than the last Friday in October, we decided to go with the last Sunday.  It meant that we didn't have to clear out of ADH by 8pm.  We wanted the reception to go until 10pm, so it was either Sunday or Monday, and we didn't want to deal with Monday.

Once you're pencilled in, you have to wait until either 12 months or 8 months prior to the date to book and sign the contract.  It's 8 months for the Wedding Pavillion, and ballrooms, and 12 months for ADH and theme park locations.  Since we were looking at a theme park venue and ADH, we could book at the year mark.  So, we had to wait until the end of September to see if a convention or another wedding wanted one of our venues.

In the meantime, we put together our guest list, tried to figure out room blocks, booked our photographer, and scoured the internet for ideas.  It's during this time that I was looking for pictures of wedding receptions at ADH that I found the disboards.  I joined immediately, and started inflicting myself upon y'all!   

When September rolled around we were getting a little tense.  Turned out we needn't have been.  No one else wanted our venues on our date.  So our Wedding Coordinator sent us the room block forms.  We picked the Boardwalk, Carribbean Beach, & Pop Century Resorts for our guests (they're all the closest to ADH in their respective categories) and discovered that we'd been given a pretty good room rate for the block as well.  With the size of the room block we'd need, we had to guarantee that we'll have at least 70 room nights.  If not, we'll pay a penalty.    It's tricky trying to figure out how many rooms to hold at each resort for each of the nights.  We ended up holding more at Pop and CBR, assuming that fewer people would be able to spend the money on the Boardwalk.

Once we got the room block form filled out and returned. We received our contract in the mail.  We had to sign our lives away and initial every inch of that thing.  It's very specific about minimum expenditures, pentalties, etc.  We drove to Celebration and handed the contract along with our deposit check to our Wedding Coordinator, and it was official!  We were kind of sad, because we really like our Wedding Coodinator.  He's a very charming, intelligent, creative, and funny gentleman and we'd gotten used to working with him.  He was always quick to answer my many many emailed questions, and was always so pleasant.  From the first day we met him up through today, planning our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding has been nothing but a positive experience, and it's due entirely to him, and the people who picked up the baton from him after the contract was signed.

Up next, meeting the Event Planners!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, bear with me.  Not much more of this boring stuff left.

Once we got our contract signed and the deposit paid, I emailed our guest list with addresses to our Wedding Coordinator so that Disney could send out our "Save The Date" notices.

For the typical Disney Couple, the Save the Date consists of a very professionally done booklet with lots of pictures and information about WDW, the parks, the hotels, dining, etc.  It's designed to get your guests excited about coming to the wedding.  At the back is a place where they put in the letter with the "save the date" message along with a room reservtion forms and a park ticket order form.  They also give the link to the customized DFTW website that is set up for each couple.

The thing is, that beautifully produced booklet has several places where it says something like "the bride and goom have selected . . . ".  Well, it probably comes as no surprise to anyone that we didn't want anything like that going out to our family and friends.  So Disney ended up sending out just the letters and forms.  Still, it was enough that we got a flurry of surprised and happy phone calls from people when they got them.  Since that was in November, we added a letter to our Christmas cards a few weeks later explaining to everyone why we'd chosen to do a commitment ceremony, and why at Disney, etc.  We also gave more info on each resort, some links to WDW planning sites and info on the Food & Wine Festival. (This letter was  in addition to the usual cheesy Christmas letter. Our poor family and friends!)

Right around the first of the year I got a phone call from our Event Planners.  Two of them.  Turns out they were fighting over who got to work with us, so they decided to share.     Disney still hasn't done a whole lot of commitment ceremonies, so they're all looking to get some experience in.  Between our Event Planners, they've done the majority of ADH receptions over the past few years, so that's something that definitely works in our favor.  I've also gotten to know their assistant, and she's a very sweet and helpful lady, who's helped me deal with lots of silly issues.

We also got some planning materials, sample menus, and the coolest part: the CAKE CD!  It's got a powerpoint presentation with pictures of various cake styles that Disney does.     We went through those pictures for days!  And then realized that the cake we liked best was one of the ones we'd seen on display at Franck's and it wasn't shown on the cake CD.  We called to get a pic and a price for it.     Let me tell you folks, Disney cakes are NOT cheap, and Scott and apparently have some VERY good taste.

We sat down with my brother (the chef) and parents and created our menu and sent it in.  We returned the planning questionnaire, and scheduled our planning session.

Which is where all of you came in.  

So, that gets everyone caught up to where we are, what's going on, etc.  Right now we're tracking RSVPs, working on welcome bags, and shopping for suits and shoes.

And since I've back tracked to cover the entire process, I'm going to change the title of this thread to reflect that it's become a planning journal, not just a report on the planning session.

Sorry for the HUGE LONG post.  Thanks for indulging me while I got the entire boring ordeal posted.  Enough people had expressed an interest in the "whole picture" that I thought I'd go ahead and do it.  (And to those of you who asked, aren't you sorry now?   )


----------



## zulemara

Long posts are welcomed!  I need something to read at work  
Hopefully I can get DBF to read this thread and agree to a ceremony at Disney


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, bear with me.  Not much more of this boring stuff left.
> 
> Right around the first of the year I got a phone call from our Event Planners.  Two of them.  Turns out they were fighting over who got to work with us, so they decided to share.     Disney still hasn't done a whole lot of commitment ceremonies, so they're all looking to get some experience in.



I know what you mean, Our planner for the initial meeting told us we were the first couple to come in since the whole gay marriage thing becoming legal in California, and since planners get assigned after the contract comes in she said she was going to do her darndest to get us. We would be her first same sex couple. She seemed genuinely excited and nice, so I think she would be fun to work with.



zulemara said:


> Long posts are welcomed!  I need something to read at work
> Hopefully I can get DBF to read this thread and agree to a ceremony at Disney


 
I think mine is going to jump into the fray soon over on my thread. He found the link because I posted it on my Facebook page, so its all of your jobs to make him think  how great a WDW or DCL honeymoon would be!  

It might just be too much Disney for him though, poor guy, no one tell him how bad Disney freaks are until after the wedding


----------



## rpmdfw

Hey all!

I just wanted to let you know that the podismycopilot podcast has been posted.  I haven't been able to view it yet, so I'm not sure if it's "appropriate content" to link to or not.  It's 26 minutes long, and the part with us is probably 2 minutes long.  If that.  I'd bet there's more with QCast Michael in it, though.  

Since I'm not sure whether it's appropriate or not, I'm not going to post the link yet.  

But it wasn't difficult for me to find.   Just saying.


----------



## rpmdfw

zulemara said:


> Long posts are welcomed!  I need something to read at work
> Hopefully I can get DBF to read this thread and agree to a ceremony at Disney



Either that, or he'll read this thread, decide that we're all crazy and not let you play with us anymore!   



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I know what you mean, Our planner for the initial meeting told us we were the first couple to come in since the whole gay marriage thing becoming legal in California, and since planners get assigned after the contract comes in she said she was going to do her darndest to get us. We would be her first same sex couple. She seemed genuinely excited and nice, so I think she would be fun to work with.
> 
> I think mine is going to jump into the fray soon over on my thread. He found the link because I posted it on my Facebook page, so its all of your jobs to make him think  how great a WDW or DCL honeymoon would be!
> 
> It might just be too much Disney for him though, poor guy, no one tell him how bad Disney freaks are until after the wedding



Scott has been reading along on this thread a bit, too.  

And Disney geeks (I'm a GEEK, not a FREAK  ) aren't bad at all.  We're fun people!  And a WDW honeymoon after your wedding next year would put you here for GAY DAYS!    Lots of fun!  I've you've never been here for that, you've GOT to try it!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Either that, or he'll read this thread, decide that we're all crazy and not let you play with us anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott has been reading along on this thread a bit, too.
> 
> And Disney geeks (I'm a GEEK, not a FREAK  ) aren't bad at all.  We're fun people!  And a WDW honeymoon after your wedding next year would put you here for GAY DAYS!    Lots of fun!  I've you've never been here for that, you've GOT to try it!



Ooooh fun! When is gay days? We're getting married Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ooooh fun! When is gay days? We're getting married Memorial Day weekend.



First Saturday in June....PERFECT!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> First Saturday in June....PERFECT!



Nice. . . If I could talk him into that then we could still take a Carribean cruise. I've never been to WDW, silly as it sounds its one of my lifelong dreams, now that I have a real job I've been thinking about doing it soon. 

On the other hand we were talking about taking a nice long Mediterranean cruise, and that sounds  like an amazing experience too.


----------



## OrlandoMike

How about a Disney Cruise Line land and sea package?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> How about a Disney Cruise Line land and sea package?



Is that like surf and turf?


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that like surf and turf?



Uh Huh!  

Unless you add air to the package, then I guess it's like surf and turf with chicken! 

Ya!  The chicken dance re-appears!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Uh Huh!
> 
> Unless you add air to the package, then I guess it's like surf and turf with chicken!
> 
> Ya!  The chicken dance re-appears!



Let Rob escape the chicken dance!

Seriously Rob, what you want is a money dance, although it does let people you might not like or elderly people with poor motor skills get very close to you with sharp little pins.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that the podismycopilot podcast has been posted.  I haven't been able to view it yet, so I'm not sure if it's "appropriate content" to link to or not.  It's 26 minutes long, and the part with us is probably 2 minutes long.  If that.  I'd bet there's more with QCast Michael in it, though.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whether it's appropriate or not, I'm not going to post the link yet.
> 
> But it wasn't difficult for me to find.   Just saying.



Okay, I've watched the entire podcast, and while quite funny, I'm not going to post the link.  Not that it's INappropriate per se, but there's enough said to make it questionable, so I'm not going to risk the points.  

Far be it from me to tell you what to google on your own time, though.   

It's 26 minutes long, and we show up at the 20 minute mark.

It' quite funny!  They started looking for a gay or lesbian couple wearing the groom/groom or bride/bride ears on Friday and didn't find ANY all weekend except us!

Pretty cool!


p.s. I was right.  QCast_Michael is in quite a bit of it, too.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ya!  The chicken dance re-appears!



  Don't make me bring a dozen people to your bar and order them all bourbon snow cones!   

and don't think I wouldn't do it . . . 



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Let Rob escape the chicken dance!
> 
> Seriously Rob, what you want is a money dance, although it does let people you might not like or elderly people with poor motor skills get very close to you with sharp little pins.



Thank you Louie!

Actually, where I grew up in Southern Colorado, we always had the money dance at weddings too.  Both with the money pinned to the clothing of the bride and goom, and with the best man and maid of honor holding a "donation box" of some kind nearby (avoids pins ruining the wedding dress, I assume.)

At all of those weddings, inevitably one of the goomsmen would pay to dance with the groom, and it would be the "big joke" of the evening.  "Look!  Two men dancing together!  How funny!"    I know they didn't mean to be disrespectful to the family members in the room that were "unmarried by a certain age", because no one actually gave it any serious thought.  I just found it very insensitive and insulting that the concept of two men dancing would be so laughable to so many people that said they loved us.  But I digress.

Scott and I aren't doing it because we figure that our guests have had to fly to Florida and stay at Disney just to attend our wedding.  It's already been enough of an expense for them just to BE there.  We're also trying to discourage wedding gifts as much as possible because we have pretty much everythng we need. People are VERY resistant to this idea, by the way.  They refuse to not get us something.  So we finally broke down and registered.  

Not saying that the money dance isn't right for anyone else.  Several members of my family that I'm very close to did it and I happily lined up with my Ten-spot for the priviledge of the dance.

It's just not what we want for us.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Register at the Walt Disney Wedding Site.  People can pick what they want,. you end up with a Gift Card in the total dollar amount of all the gifts people pick.


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> Register at the Walt Disney Wedding Site.  People can pick what they want,. you end up with a Gift Card in the total dollar amount of all the gifts people pick.



Already done!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

A bourbon snowcone? Hmmmm...that sounds pretty interesting!!!

How about a snocone maker for a wedding present?   (All too obvious attempt to stay on topic).


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> A bourbon snowcone? Hmmmm...that sounds pretty interesting!!!
> 
> How about a snocone maker for a wedding present?   (All too obvious attempt to stay on topic).



a bourbon snowcone is Mike's name for a mint julep.  They're delicious, and Mike makes them very well, though apparently they're a lot of hard work to make.   

And interestingly enough, Scott and I actually have a snow conemaker.  I bought it with an Amazon.com gift certificate from my sister 2 years ago.  We've never used it.  Maybe we need to buy a bunch of scnhapps flavors and have a "Snowcones by the Pool" party.    I'll suggest that to Scott as he plans my 40th b-day celebration in August.

Oh, and if you go back to the very first page of the virtual shower thread, look at Mike's present!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> a bourbon snowcone is Mike's name for a mint julep.  They're delicious, and Mike makes them very well, though apparently they're a lot of hard work to make.



Not hard to make at all, it's just that most of them get sent back!

"Ewwww....it's too strong!"

Hello!  It's bourbon and shaved ice!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Maybe we need to buy a bunch of scnhapps flavors and have a "Snowcones by the Pool" party.    I'll suggest that to Scott as he plans my 40th b-day celebration in August.



I want an invite!!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Not hard to make at all, it's just that most of them get sent back!
> 
> "Ewwww....it's too strong!"
> 
> Hello!  It's bourbon and shaved ice!



Too strong?  Tell them the gay guy says they should "butch up!" 

They're YUMMY!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

LOL! Thanks for the clarification. The first page! LOL! You are right! There is a first page amongst all of this!  

Yes, a mint julep is essentially a bourbon snow cone! LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

Got some more pix in!  

Here we are with another red-shirted individual wishing us well.





And here I am in queue for Big Thunder Mountain.  Scott's been cropped out of this one, because if I posted that picture of him on line, he'd be planning a funeral, not a wedding


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, it's been nearly four weeks since our planning session, and we're waiting to get our preliminary BEO (Banquet Event Order) from Disney to see how far over budget we've gone.   

In an effort not to go even further insane from waiting, I've started working out details for the rehearsal dinner, hospitality suite, and welcome bags.  

Our plan is to do one welcome bag per room for all of our out-of-town guests.  We're thinking that each bag will contain a welcome letter/schedule, park maps, a bottle of water, a tin of altoids, a small bottle of sunscreen, and something small but very "Disney".  (I'm hoping for antenna toppers, but they're kinda pricey.  One of our friends that's a cast member is going to take us to Property Control to see what we can find there.)  The last thing I've found for the welcome bags is sunglasses (they're the cheap "don't care if I lose them" kind).  I'm kind of torn between two different styles.  They're both really fun, and we just want to include them in case people forgot their sunglasses or want to have a pair for the parks that they won't mind if they get lost.

So, since I wouldn't let y'all vote on the chicken dance or on cake flavors, I thought I could at least ask you which style of sunglasses you like better.   

This style:




Or this style:





So what do you think?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob - The neon ones!
One of my friends is getting married in October and she posted a link to Mickey head shaped bubbles.  I think there were $4 for a package of 4?  I can ask her what company they were from if you want to look at them. 

Here's a link!
http://store.americanpartyoutlet.com/mimobu.html


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rob - The neon ones!
> One of my friends is getting married in October and she posted a link to Mickey head shaped bubbles.  I think there were $4 for a package of 4?  I can ask her what company they were from if you want to look at them.
> 
> Here's a link!
> http://store.americanpartyoutlet.com/mimobu.html



The Mickey bubbles are very cool.  I found those when we were looking for options for favors.  We decided to go with the combination favors/centerpieces instead.  Cheaper that way, and also something that no one had seen before.  

Plus, my sister did bubbles at her wedding.  Can't do the same thing!   

But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I vote for the neon glasses too! you can wear them with a white blazer and a turquoise v-neck t-shirt!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Neon! Neon! Neon!

Property control may very well turn up something really nice. Can't tell you how many neat things I used to get there. Good luck with it!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Back in the days when I got married (1992) there was very little you could do in the way of planning online.  I also didn't do welcome bags for our out of town guests - they were on their own!  

The drawback of antenna balls is that not all cars have antennas!  Mine doesn't.  Besides, DH says the wind drag puts too much stress on the antenna and it will snap off, so I never had an antenna ball when I did have an antenna.


----------



## mickeyfan1

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Back in the days when I got married (1992) there was very little you could do in the way of planning online.  I also didn't do welcome bags for our out of town guests - they were on their own!
> 
> The drawback of antenna balls is that not all cars have antennas!  Mine doesn't.  Besides, DH says the wind drag puts too much stress on the antenna and it will snap off, so I never had an antenna ball when I did have an antenna.



Um, I had an antenna ball on my antenna for years and even at 80 to 85, it stayed on as did the antenna.  Sounds like someone just didn't want the antenna topper on the car!  My DH HATES that I have a personalized plate on my Edge, it says ILUVWDW and I have a peach coloured topper on the antenna.  The antenna is in the middle of the roof in front of the sunroof, so it is angled back, but it still lets me have the topper/ He hates both things so much he won't drive the car.  

I like the glasses with the neon ear bows. If your friends are like you two (Outgoing and fun) then they should like the bright colours.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I vote for the neon glasses too! you can wear them with a white blazer and a turquoise v-neck t-shirt!



   Um, not!  I've already admitted that I wore a Miami Vice tux to my senior prom.  That's enough humiliation for one lifetime, thanks!   



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Neon! Neon! Neon!
> 
> Property control may very well turn up something really nice. Can't tell you how many neat things I used to get there. Good luck with it!



Oh good to hear!  I was kind of afraid it'd all just be crappy stuff.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Back in the days when I got married (1992) there was very little you could do in the way of planning online.  I also didn't do welcome bags for our out of town guests - they were on their own!



No planning online?!?!?!?!    I don't know how we'd do it otherwise.   



mickeyfan1 said:


> Um, I had an antenna ball on my antenna for years and even at 80 to 85, it stayed on as did the antenna.  Sounds like someone just didn't want the antenna topper on the car!  My DH HATES that I have a personalized plate on my Edge, it says ILUVWDW and I have a peach coloured topper on the antenna.  The antenna is in the middle of the roof in front of the sunroof, so it is angled back, but it still lets me have the topper/ He hates both things so much he won't drive the car.
> 
> I like the glasses with the neon ear bows. If your friends are like you two (Outgoing and fun) then they should like the bright colours.



Hadn't thought about cars without antennas.  Which is dumb, because MINE doesn't have one either!

My outgoing and fun friends also come with the possibility of never letting us live down the neon colored sunglasses on elderly relatives.


----------



## acourtwdw

I just read your entire thread! OMG! It is too funny.   I can't wait to read more.  I think we will be at WDW the same time as your ceremony.  I might have to crash! We love the ADH and will be at BCV so we will be able to make it back to our room before you call security.::cop:  Just kidding or am I?


Keep the details coming


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Um, not!  I've already admitted that I wore a Miami Vice tux to my senior prom.  That's enough humiliation for one lifetime, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> My outgoing and fun friends also come with the possibility of never letting us live down the neon colored sunglasses on elderly relatives.



You know, if you're going to wear neon sunglasses without the rest of the ensemble then you're just going to look silly.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OK, I'll share my weird wedding planning story with you.  

Without internet to assist me, I went out and bought a planning book.  It was full of WONDERFUL information.  It really did help me plan the wedding - it was great!  Several years later I bought a book by the same authors about preparing for your first baby, and again, it was awesome.

After that I saw an obituary in the Dallas Morning News for a girl who died from AIDS.  She was the author's sister.  I volunteered extensively at the time, and I was really saddened by reading about her death.  I wrote a note to the author and mailed it to him through his publishing company.  He wrote back to me - by hand - a very nice note.  Not too long after that his mom (who is local) started volunteering at the same agency I volunteered with!  She is an amazing woman, and I told her how I had enjoyed her son's books and how he responded personally to the note I sent.  

So, even though I had to buy a planning book, make a thousand phone calls, and plan each and every detail of the wedding "the old fashioned way" I still have a cool story that came from it!


----------



## ehstrojette

Subbing to this crazy thread.. Love your wedding choices. the whole thing is very classy. Shows the kind of men you are. You should be a wedding planner after all of this is said and done. Best Wishes and can't wait to read and see more of your days up to the event


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> I just read your entire thread! OMG! It is too funny.   I can't wait to read more.  I think we will be at WDW the same time as your ceremony.  I might have to crash! We love the ADH and will be at BCV so we will be able to make it back to our room before you call security.::cop:  Just kidding or am I?



I'll take that as a challenge then!   

Glad you're enjoying the insanity!    Welcome aboard.  I can't believe that after 400 posts, it's still going.  



ehstrojette said:


> Subbing to this crazy thread.. Love your wedding choices. the whole thing is very classy. Shows the kind of men you are. You should be a wedding planner after all of this is said and done. Best Wishes and can't wait to read and see more of your days up to the event



Classy?  Us?   Nah.  There will be a lot of silliness, too!  

I should be a wedding planner?   Oh, HE11 no!  I spent a couple years as a catering manager at a hotel once.  I covered for the wedding coordinator for 4 months after one left and they looked for a new one.  Never again!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know, if you're going to wear neon sunglasses without the rest of the ensemble then you're just going to look silly.



But it's not me who will be wearing them!  They're for the guests!

I'll be wearing my perscription RayBan Wayfarers, of course!

But trust me, I'm sure I'll look silly for another reason.  Perhaps just for the sake of the silliness.


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> OK, I'll share my weird wedding planning story with you.
> 
> Without internet to assist me, I went out and bought a planning book.  It was full of WONDERFUL information.  It really did help me plan the wedding - it was great!  Several years later I bought a book by the same authors about preparing for your first baby, and again, it was awesome.
> 
> After that I saw an obituary in the Dallas Morning News for a girl who died from AIDS.  She was the author's sister.  I volunteered extensively at the time, and I was really saddened by reading about her death.  I wrote a note to the author and mailed it to him through his publishing company.  He wrote back to me - by hand - a very nice note.  Not too long after that his mom (who is local) started volunteering at the same agency I volunteered with!  She is an amazing woman, and I told her how I had enjoyed her son's books and how he responded personally to the note I sent.
> 
> So, even though I had to buy a planning book, make a thousand phone calls, and plan each and every detail of the wedding "the old fashioned way" I still have a cool story that came from it!



And having a cool story to tell later is ALWAYS a bonus!  

There are a lot of times that I've suffered through a lousy or uncomfortable time thinking "This blows, but at least I'll have a great story to tell".


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Remember, it's been awhile since I've been to Product Control. Not to be dramatic, but my CM friend had a terminal illness and is no longer with us. 

But! There were always really neat things there. Some weren't so great, but you know enough to expect that. This was back in the days of the tents. Now they have bona fide buildings! LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

So what other (inexpensive) things would be good for welcome bags?

We've got
Welcome letters w/ event schedule
Park Maps
Sunglasses
Sunscreen
Bottled Water
Altoids
"Miscellaneous Disney Trinket"

Maybe snack crackers or something?  We'll be at Sam's Club to get the water, altoids, sunscreen, & Altoids anyway.  Would something like that work?

What am I overlooking?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So what other (inexpensive) things would be good for welcome bags?
> 
> We've got
> Welcome letters w/ event schedule
> Park Maps
> Sunglasses
> Sunscreen
> Bottled Water
> Altoids
> "Miscellaneous Disney Trinket"
> 
> Maybe snack crackers or something?  We'll be at Sam's Club to get the water, altoids, sunscreen, & Altoids anyway.  Would something like that work?
> 
> What am I overlooking?



Have you noticed I have not ...
commented
butt-in
snarked
interfered
sniped
or otherwise inject myself 
into this wedding hoopla in days.

This all involves a considerable 
amount of control on my part.












Don't I get even a pat on the head for that.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh Wally, everything OK?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Have you noticed I have not ...
> commented
> butt-in
> snarked
> interfered
> sniped
> or otherwise inject myself
> into this wedding hoopla in days.
> 
> This all involves a considerable
> amount of control on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I get even a pat on the head for that.



Actually, I *had* noticed! 

And frankly, I missed it.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Geesh Wally, everything OK?



Yeah - Fleet was in town.
I was busy supporting our troops.
I'm very patriotic.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Yeah - Fleet was in town.
> I was busy supporting our troops.
> I'm very patriotic.



About time you came back.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, I *had* noticed!
> And frankly, I missed it.



Well then


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Yeah - Fleet was in town.
> I was busy supporting our troops.
> I'm very patriotic.



So what did you do?  Open a lemonade stand at Downtown Crossing?


----------



## rpmdfw

I said that I missed YOU, not the chickens!  Or the chicken dance!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> So what did you do?  Open a lemonade stand at Downtown Crossing?



Nothing Patti, Maxine or LaVerne wouldn't have done.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wiVkdVPGoY


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I said that I missed YOU, not the chickens!  Or the chicken dance!



Love me - love my chickens  

But - Which came first? *rim-shot*


----------



## mickeyfan1

Oooh, the Fleet was in town, Hunky Men in Sailor Suits?  Not a bad way to pass the time!

As far as the welcome bag, if you could find cheap lanyards with ticket pockets, that could be good.  As your event planner if they have any trinkety sway you could mooch off them.   Maybe add Mickey Icon Confetti to the bags. Add two quarters and a penny and tell them to find a penny press machine for a cool, yet inexpensive souvenir. 

I'll keep thinking.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Love me - love my chickens
> 
> But - Which came first? *rim-shot*



Despite the durned chickens, I can tell that you're really a good egg.  

*rim-shot* back atcha!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Despite the durned chickens, I can tell that you're really a good egg.




Maybe just a little scrambled!   

Badda Bing!  Thank you....tip your waitress, try the veal, it's delish!


----------



## wallyb

mickeyfan1 said:


> As far as the welcome bag, if you could find cheap lanyards with ticket pockets, that could be good.



Ooooh  lanyards  can also double as restraints in a pinch -
if you can't find any rope or handcuffs - I learned this at a convention once. 
Handy tip.


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> As far as the welcome bag, if you could find cheap lanyards with ticket pockets, that could be good.  As your event planner if they have any trinkety sway you could mooch off them.   Maybe add Mickey Icon Confetti to the bags. Add two quarters and a penny and tell them to find a penny press machine for a cool, yet inexpensive souvenir.
> 
> I'll keep thinking.



I hadn't even considered asking our event planner!  Lanyards might be a good idea, too.

Thank you!  (Oh, and thanks for your valiant attempt to hijack the thread back on topic, too!   )


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Ooooh  lanyards  can also double as restraints in a pinch -
> if you can't find any rope or handcuffs - I learned this at a convention once.
> Handy tip.



Wow, its like you've been away for a few days storing it up and now we're just getting bombarded


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I hadn't even considered asking our event planner!  Lanyards might be a good idea, too.
> 
> Thank you!  (Oh, and thanks for your valiant attempt to hijack the thread back on topic, too!   )



*I thought it was a valiant attempt too.*  
This thread like a salmon swimming up stream to spawn - it's a struggle but eventually it gets there - of course salmon die after spawning   - but other than that - exactly the same.... right?

Ooooh and there's the double duty of Lanyards thing too - I had mentioned - don't for get that!   

Did you say you had missed me.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Wow, its like you've been away for a few days storing it up and now we're just getting bombarded



Holding back - not good.




Eventually you just blow.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Did you say you had missed me.



I did say it.  And as I typed it, I thought "I'm going to regret this . . . "


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I did say it.  And as I typed it, I thought "I'm going to regret this . . . "



Well - just don't forget to add a little note with the lanyards 
with my little "MacGyver" tip - someone might need it. 
FYI - that was another totally *FREE* helpful tidbit.  
I'm like gosh darn Sue Ann Nivens here.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Wally, you are my kinda guy.  Well, maybe not, but I go like the way you can come up with the multi task assignment on the lanyards!

Oooh, here's another idea, little note pads and a cheapo pen, everyone always wants to excange Cell Numbers, etc.  

Oriental trading is a great resource for extremely cheap items.  Maybe mardi gras type beads in your wedding colours?  Anything you can get ahead of time and schlep down will be better than buying onsite. And you have the aboility to ship to your resort ahead of time and hold for arrival and you don't even need to worry about the added cost of luggage on the plane. 

I'll keep thinking.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

mickeyfan1 said:


> Oooh, here's another idea, little note pads and a cheapo pen, everyone always wants to excange Cell Numbers, etc.
> 
> 
> I'll keep thinking.



That is a pretty good idea. Have you checked your local dollar store lately? I know the place near me has tons of great disney stuff like pens and notepads and little mini picture albums for only a buck. Every time I visit family in Mexico I fill up a suitcase with it and they love it.


----------



## wallyb

mickeyfan1 said:


> Wally, you are my kinda guy.  Well, maybe not, but I go like the way you can come up with the multi task assignment on the lanyards!



Well then - Will you tell *rpmdfw*! -
Don't think he fully appreciates -
 _Wondrous Wally World!_
And what an asset I am.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Wally, you are too funny.  Love the LSD pic.


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> Wally, you are my kinda guy.  Well, maybe not, but I go like the way you can come up with the multi task assignment on the lanyards!
> 
> Oooh, here's another idea, little note pads and a cheapo pen, everyone always wants to excange Cell Numbers, etc.
> 
> Oriental trading is a great resource for extremely cheap items.  Maybe mardi gras type beads in your wedding colours?  Anything you can get ahead of time and schlep down will be better than buying onsite. And you have the aboility to ship to your resort ahead of time and hold for arrival and you don't even need to worry about the added cost of luggage on the plane.
> 
> I'll keep thinking.



Oriental Trading Company is where I found the sunglasses!

And we're local.  Don't need to worry about shipping to the resort, etc.  We'll just drive the welcome bags to Disney the day before people start arriving.  Probably at the same time that we drop off the centerpieces with the DFTW team.



kingLouiethe1 said:


> That is a pretty good idea. Have you checked your local dollar store lately? I know the place near me has tons of great disney stuff like pens and notepads and little mini picture albums for only a buck. Every time I visit family in Mexico I fill up a suitcase with it and they love it.



I haven't checked the dollor store yet.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well then - Will you tell *rpmdfw*! -
> Don't think he fully appreciates -
> _Wondrous Wally World!_
> And what an asset I am.



Oooooh look at all the pretty colors.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well then - Will you tell *rpmdfw*! -
> Don't think he fully appreciates -
> _Wondrous Wally World!_
> And what an asset I am.



Wow, that was quite a flasback, my cubicle walls started to melt a little.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well then - Will you tell *rpmdfw*! -
> Don't think he fully appreciates -
> _Wondrous Wally World!_
> And what an asset I am.



I fully appreciate that you're funny!

Helpful, well, when you're trying to be helpful, you sure are funny!   



mickeyfan1 said:


> Wally, you are too funny.  Love the LSD pic.



Please, don't encourage him!  You see what I ended up with for saying that I missed him?  

Quick, Run!  It might not be too late to save yourself!


----------



## rosiep

Rob! You must just be so giddy...I love all the new additions. The bags are a great idea.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Rob! You must just be so giddy...I love all the new additions. The bags are a great idea.



And she KNOWS bags.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob! You must just be so giddy.



Yeah.  But what does that have to do with the wedding?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  But what does that have to do with the wedding?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



been itchin' to use that angry little guy


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



 

Yeah.  Like we ever stay on topic here!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



*I so agree - It's wedding this and wedding that- *




when there's like a bazillion other things to gab about. Gaaawd!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *I so agree - It's wedding this and wedding that- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when there's like a bazillion other things to gab about. Gaaawd!



I think we can gather that Wally didn't get any "decent proposals" from a Sailor this weekend!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I think we can gather that Wally didn't get any "decent proposals" from a Sailor this weekend!



I learned a few new knots!


----------



## wallyb

oh and...


----------



## acourtwdw

Gift bag ideas:
Sunscreen-  get the travel size at Target
Lanyards- buy them at OfficeMax. They are ID holders, but inexpensive
Snacks and water-always a good idea
Love the sunglasses-go with the neon
Anything with the characters
CD of you favorite Disney songs-easy to make, easy to pack

That is all I have for now 

Just so you know- I am anti-chicken dance too!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Did you say you were going to do anything traditional like Jordan almonds? You could toss some of those in the gift bags. :yes:

Are you doing the gift bags for (in place of) favors? Neat idea, regardless!

OH! OH! You can order specialized M n' M's! YES!!! You could get them with your names!!! Who needs Jordan almonds when you can have personalized Mn'M's in your shades of blue!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Did you say you were going to do anything traditional like Jordan almonds? You could toss some of those in the gift bags. :yes:
> 
> Are you doing the gift bags for (in place of) favors? Neat idea, regardless!
> 
> OH! OH! You can order specialized M n' M's! YES!!! You could get them with your names!!! Who needs Jordan almonds when you can have personalized Mn'M's in your shades of blue!



We're looking at jordan almonds for the centerpiece/favors at the reception.  And since we're doing the centerpiece/favors the welcome bags will be an additional "thank you/welcome to sunny Florida" thing for people who have traveled so far.

We looked into the custom M&Ms (as a potential filler for the favors) but the amount needed to fill over a hundred of those tubes made them too expensive.  Once we've gotten the favors in, and have to fill them, we may go to Party City and see how much it'd cost for the colored M&Ms.  If they're still too expensive, we'll look at Jordan Almonds or Hershey's kisses.


----------



## wallyb

Now work with me....
*Table Settings!*




 Right!  Right!   I thought so...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now work with me....
> *Table Settings!*
> Right!  Right!   I thought so...



   

Dat's sum funny stuff!

But we're having a buffet remember?  No table settings.  Rolled sliverware and pick up your plate at the first table . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Dat's sum funny stuff!
> 
> But we're having a buffet remember?  No table settings.  Rolled sliverware and pick up your plate at the first table . . .



*You're so rigid.* 
And I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *You're so ridged.*
> And I don't mean that in a good way.



Actually, it's Disney.  They only allow buffets at ADH.  Therefore no table settings.  We don't get a choice, so don't get all upset and whiny to me about it.





Note to self, must thank event planner for "buffet only" policy giving me an excuse to not have wallyb's table settings.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *You're so ridged.*
> And I don't mean that in a good way.



And I think you mean rigid.

Unless you mean like "Ruffles have Ridges" Ridged.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And I think you mean rigid.
> 
> Unless you mean like "Ruffles have Ridges" Ridged.



I did - I do - your right.
   - I mean corrected.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Careful WallyB, that's just the kind of talk that Dad doesn't want to see here.

The tables, that was funny!


----------



## wallyb

mickeyfan1 said:


> Careful WallyB, that's just the kind of talk that Dad doesn't want to see here.
> 
> The tables, that was funny!



Your right.
Something's gotten into me Today. Even more that usual.
I have amended my post based on your  wise warning.  
Dad's looking for a reason to smack me anyway.


----------



## mickeyfan1

If we all play nice, then we will not get in time out.  

Back to the Chicken Dance, er Gift bag planning!


----------



## wallyb

PLAY*NICE*!


----------



## rpmdfw

RSVP update.

A little backstory first.  I've got a cousin whose 17 year old step-daughter was in a car accident last year.  She's partially paralyzed and unable to talk.  (Though she can now communicate non-verbally and continues to improve.)  Up until a couple months ago, she was kept in the hospital in Denver, 6 hours away from where my cousin and his wife live.  They essentially relocated for the year along with their 3 year old son (now 4).  Knowing that the last year has been really rough on them emotionally and financially, we never expected them to attend the wedding. So imagine my happy surprise when I opened the RSVP from them with a note saying that there would be 3 attending!  Sadly, the step-daughter is simply not well enough to move yet, but my cousin, his wife and their son are coming!   I grew up only 3 blocks away from my cousins (his sister is the other cousin I've mentioned that has the 4 year old little girl) and I lived with them during my senior year in high school, so we're very close, and I never thought that they'd be able to attend.  I'm so excited to see them!   

As of right now, we've gotten 23 RSVPs back from the 62 invitations we sent.  So that's over a third in just two weeks.  We'll see how the rest goes.  Of those 23, four are people who can't make it.  Not really surprising, we knew that friends who are school teachers wouldn't have an easy time getting away at the end of September.  Among the 19 who are coming, are ALL of my aunts and uncles and 3 cousins.  The state of Florida may not recognize this marriage, but my family sure does!   

And the last good news:  I called Disney Reservations to check on our room block, and did some quick addition.  Thanks to family and friends who have DVC reservations, we've already got 68 of the required 70 room nights booked!  That means we're sure to hit our minimum and we avoid paying the penalty to Disney.  One less thing to worry about!  

I know it's all mundane stuff, talking about RSVPs and rooms booked, but it's really exciting to us!  It's starting to feel "real" now.


----------



## honkytonkmama

That so great that so many people are rsvp-ing so quickly!!!


----------



## honkytonkmama

rpmdfw said:


> So what other (inexpensive) things would be good for welcome bags?
> 
> We've got
> Welcome letters w/ event schedule
> Park Maps
> Sunglasses
> Sunscreen
> Bottled Water
> Altoids
> "Miscellaneous Disney Trinket"
> 
> Maybe snack crackers or something?  We'll be at Sam's Club to get the water, altoids, sunscreen, & Altoids anyway.  Would something like that work?
> 
> What am I overlooking?




This is from a new pages back, but..... What about trail mix? Ya know the kind with dried fruits and nuts and such?


----------



## rpmdfw

honkytonkmama said:


> That so great that so many people are rsvp-ing so quickly!!!



It sure is!  Makes it much easier to plan things like welcome bags.  We'll see how quickly the other two thirds are.  I'm sure I'll have to call people at the last minute and say "You comin' or not?".  They got "Save the Date" notices back in November.  They should know by now whether they're coming or not.  



honkytonkmama said:


> This is from a new pages back, but..... What about trail mix? Ya know the kind with dried fruits and nuts and such?



Trail mix is a good idea.  I'll add it to the possible snacks list.  Thank you!


----------



## honkytonkmama

At my wedding I had to call around the day before to about 10 people and ask if they were coming or not, lol.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Trail mix is a good idea.  I'll add it to the possible snacks list.  Thank you!



What about Pork Rinds - the spicy kind


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> What about Pork Rinds - the spicy kind



Here in the south we call them PIG SKINS.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Here in the south we call them PIG SKINS.



He can't serve "Pig Skins" a this pish posh nuptial event.  
 But he could serve - _peaux de porc de l'amour
_


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben - now we might be in for it - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THE BRIDE - is back!


----------



## rpmdfw

honkytonkmama said:


> At my wedding I had to call around the day before to about 10 people and ask if they were coming or not, lol.



For us "at the last minute" is 6 weeks in advance, not the day before.  We've got to pay Disney in full at the 30 day point.



wallyb said:


> What about Pork Rinds - the spicy kind



Yeah. I'm going to ignore that.



jamieandben said:


> Here in the south we call them PIG SKINS.



Really?  I didn't know that. Someone told me that Florida is in the Southeastern U.S.  But not "The South".  Maybe that's why I haven't heard them called pig skins.  Or maybe it's because I haven't discussed them since I moved here.   



wallyb said:


> He can't serve "Pig Skins" a this pish posh nuptial event.
> But he could serve - _peaux de porc de l'amour
> _



You're funny.  I'm still ignoring it, though.


----------



## wallyb

I repeat -  The BRIDE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IS BACK!


----------



## jamieandben

Let Me Rephrase That here in the low country we call them pig skins.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Let Me Rephrase That here in the low country we call them pig skins.



Thanks Pa Kettle.


----------



## jamieandben

Your welcome Ma


----------



## rosiep

I used to crave pork rinds when I was pregnant..used to want to eat them for breakfast....Right alongside the healthy oatmeal and stuff.. 

(true story)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I like pork rinds, but then again when we were kids the butcher used used to keep a jar of pickled pigs feet on the counter, so I'm used to strange pork products. Don't even get me started on the blood.

However I can't remember when the last time I had a pork rind was . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I used to crave pork rinds when I was pregnant..used to want to eat them for breakfast....Right alongside the healthy oatmeal and stuff..
> 
> (true story)



think this should be over at *Guilty Pleasures* thread-


----------



## mickeyfan1

Pork Rinds are your friend if you are doing Adkins!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I like pork rinds, but then again when we were kids the butcher used used to keep a jar of pickled pigs feet on the counter, so I'm used to strange pork products. Don't even get me started on the blood.
> 
> However I can't remember when the last time I had a por rind was . . .



See now this is a _*new level*_ of hijacking-
weddings >>>>>>>>> pigs blood.




When the Bride gets back - *there will be blood*.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> When the Bride gets back - *there will be blood*.



Oh my goodness, I think you just came up with a tagline for a new zombie bride horror movie. I would get a copyright now before someone takes that.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I know I'm really late on this thread, but I just read all your food selections (no other posts yet), and I'm so excited for you, it sounds like its going to be great!  I hope you go for the mushroom cream sauce for the chicken, I love that!  My mother makes it sometimes, and when she make it really thin, we all sit there and eat it as a soup too!!!


----------



## NikkiPants

OrlandoMike said:


> Does anyone mind?   I rented this costume for the "crashing"!





Yeah, I think you should wear the chicken outfit to the crashing.  And we should add some devil horns to it, since the chicken dance is evil.


----------



## NikkiPants

To Mr Rob:
I am enjoying reading your journal and the antics caused by everyone in it.  I think your whole event will be awesome and really fun!  I love all of the stuff you've picked so far.
I would be jumping in with my own journal now, buuuuut I gotta wait until my finacee, for lack of better word, finishes grad school since she doesn't want to get married until she's done with it!

So...yay for CAKE!  Yay for you guys!  And yay for antics!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> Pork Rinds are your friend if you are doing Adkins!



I've heard that, too!  Was thinking of picking up some of the microwave pork rhinds to snack on while we're on South Beach.  The benefit of low carb, and because they're microwaved, no fat from being fried.  Hope they're as good as the regular ones.



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I know I'm really late on this thread, but I just read all your food selections (no other posts yet), and I'm so excited for you, it sounds like its going to be great!  I hope you go for the mushroom cream sauce for the chicken, I love that!  My mother makes it sometimes, and when she make it really thin, we all sit there and eat it as a soup too!!!



Yeah, it's shaping up to be quite the shindig, and the food was SOOOO delicious.  We opted to not have the mushroom cream sauce and have the limoncello butter sauce instead.  Yummy stuff!



NikkiPants said:


> To Mr Rob:
> I am enjoying reading your journal and the antics caused by everyone in it.  I think your whole event will be awesome and really fun!  I love all of the stuff you've picked so far.
> I would be jumping in with my own journal now, buuuuut I gotta wait until my finacee, for lack of better word, finishes grad school since she doesn't want to get married until she's done with it!
> 
> So...yay for CAKE!  Yay for you guys!  And yay for antics!!!!




Glad you're enjoying it!  If you're enjoying the planning stuff, I'll be posting some more info tomorrow (minor stuff mostly) and if you enjoy the antics, you really should check out the "Virtual Shower" Wally threw for me.  

Here's the link.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498

The virtual shower has been a blast, but remember if you're going to post there, you need to show us your hat!


----------



## acourtwdw

mickeyfan1 said:


> Pork Rinds are your friend if you are doing Adkins!



I was just thinking that


----------



## mickeyfan1

I'm sorry but microwaved pork rind sounds just EEWWWW to me.  But let me know how they are, maybe they can be a healthier junk food.


----------



## Kaler131

rpmdfw said:


> This reminds me of a note I need to make for the DJ:
> 
> NO CHICKEN DANCE!



I don't blame you....I HATE the Chicken dance (especially at weddings!).
It sounds like your day is going to be WONDERFUL! Congrats!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay kiddies, as promised here are some minor updates.

Firstly, today markes 100 days until the wedding!  Starting tomorrow we're into double digits!   I'll try to keep my stress under control. Please refer to the quote in my tag to justify any insane behavior in the coming months.

Scott and I met with an attorney yesterday.  In a few weeks, we'll be as legally protected as we can be without being able to actually get married.  Not terribly romantic, but it's definitely part of our "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" checklist.  And after Scott's hospitalization due to apendicitis a couple months back, it's something we realized we needed immediately.

And lastly, the "What song to use for the first dance" conversations have begun!  I'll post more info about that soon.  We're still narrowing the list down.

That's all for now!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And lastly, the "What song to use for the first dance" conversations have begun!  I'll post more info about that soon.  We're still narrowing the list down.
> 
> That's all for now!



How about the - Time Warp?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iunx2MnvN6o


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How about the - Time Warp?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iunx2MnvN6o



Thank you, but no.

Not taking any suggestions.  Just trying to whittle down the list we already have.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Not a suggestion (or even a hint) just a comment.  Was listening to some classic Disney on the way home from the southwest of FL yesterday. There are some real possibilities for wedding music there! 

I know you will end up with a song that is as classy as the rest of your event.

Did you ever decide on which song for the Mother Sons dance?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you, but no.
> Not taking any suggestions.



When did you *EVER*.  
Can't I be in charge of something?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> When did you *EVER*.
> Can't I be in charge of something?



You're in charge of the virtual shower!

Speaking of which, I think you're slacking on your duties there.  We're out of cake and most of the booze is gone!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Not a suggestion (or even a hint) just a comment.  Was listening to some classic Disney on the way home from the southwest of FL yesterday. There are some real possibilities for wedding music there!
> 
> I know you will end up with a song that is as classy as the rest of your event.
> 
> Did you ever decide on which song for the Mother Sons dance?



We're still stuck between "Candle on the Water" and "Baby Mine".  Either will work really well, so I'm not stressing it right now.

We did look at the Disney collection for possible first dance songs, but didn't find anything we like.  We'll be using some of the instrumental stuff (mostly off of Jim Brickman's Disney Songbook CD to seat guests at the ceremony, though.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're in charge of the virtual shower!
> 
> Speaking of which, I think you're slacking on your duties there.  We're out of cake and most of the booze is gone!



Yeah - But - the Dip (AKA *you*) Is still holding out.  
Now *why* won't you help me help you?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now *why* won't you help me help you?



Why?

You suggested serving chopped liver and pork rhinds at the reception!  

You suggested that we have a cake shaped like our dog and stab it with a knife that was also shaped like our dog!  

You keep suggesting widly inappropiate music and/or dances!  



Do you need me to go on?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Why?
> 
> You suggested serving chopped liver and pork rhinds at the reception!
> 
> You suggested that we have a cake shaped like our dog and stab it with a knife that was also shaped like our dog!
> 
> You keep suggesting widly inappropiate music and/or dances!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need me to go on?



But the Cats homage was classy  
Your mean.  
Mean Bossy Bride.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Are you still looking for things for the gift bags?

Look at this nifty Pez dispenser!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But the Cats homage was classy
> Your mean.
> Mean Bossy Bride.



At what point did I EVER say that I was going to be nice?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> At what point did I EVER say that I was going to be nice?



Is Scott *Sure* about this....  
I mean he's got time to gnaw his little paw off - and run for the woods.
Poor thing.
Was he ever in *The Taming of the Shrew* - that might come in handy.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Is Scott *Sure* about this....
> I mean he's got time to gnaw his little paw off - and run for the woods.
> Poor thing.
> Was he ever in *The Taming of the Shrew* - that might come in handy.



Let's just say that Scott and I are well matched, and he gives as good as he gets, and leave it at that, shall we?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Let's just say that Scott and I are well matched, and he gives as good as he gets, and leave it at that, shall we?



Well as long as there's good giving and getting. Fine.
Now back to me ...




and What I get to pick for the wedding.


----------



## rosiep

Kaler131 said:


> I don't blame you....I HATE the Chicken dance (especially at weddings!).
> It sounds like your day is going to be WONDERFUL! Congrats!!





acourtwdw said:


> I was just thinking that



I haven't seen you two around very much, you both look like you have potential.....Wanna join my gang? It consists manily of driving WallyB and Rob crazy, along with getting under the skin of whomever else I can.

If Wally or Rob has tried to get to you first..just ignore them..my candy is better...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I haven't seen you two around very much, you both look like you have potential.....Wanna join my gang? It consists manily of driving WallyB and Rob crazy, along with getting under the skin of whomever else I can.
> If Wally or Rob has tried to get to you first..just ignore them..my candy is better...


Must I *really* look for another spell?




Remember last time. 
How's the leg? And the credit thing - cleared up?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now back to me ...
> and What I get to pick for the wedding.



What do you get to pick for the wedding?  

Frankly, I wouldn't trust you to pick your nose.  Plan your own Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What do you get to pick for the wedding?
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't trust you to pick your nose.  Plan your own Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!



And... u-turn back to MEAN.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And... u-turn back to MEAN.



Keep it up with the silly suggestions, and I'm going to make her




look mild!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> What do you get to pick for the wedding?
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't trust you to pick your nose.  Plan your own Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!



I'm feeling like a lot of like bad vibes and it's like bumming me out. We need to like make with the love   or prepare for the karmageddon.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm feeling like a lot of like bad vibes and it's like bumming me out. We need to like make with the love   or prepare for the karmageddon.



No bad vibes at all.  Wally likes to be silly, so I'm playing along.  It's all love.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, folks, I've got to stop playing on the DIS for a while.

I just got our BEO (Banquet Event Order) and Estimated Budget from Disney, so I've got to go off and review it in detail to see exactly how far over budget we are.   

Send happy thoughts.  Scratch that, in case we went too far over - send cash!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Keep it up with the silly suggestions, and I'm going to make her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look mild!


Heck - she *already* looks more *amenable* than you!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm feeling like a lot of like bad vibes and it's like bumming me out. We need to like make with the love   or prepare for the karmageddon.



Yes! I agree....Let's make with the LOVE


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


>



NOW where did you get ahold of Cousin Lula-Mae's wedding pictures?????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> NOW where did you get ahold of Cousin Lula-Mae's wedding pictures?????



I was thinking of the same punchline but I couldn't get it concise enough, good job!


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> NOW where did you get ahold of Cousin Lula-Mae's wedding pictures?????



I used the google.  This picture along with the dresses I posted on the virtual wedding shower are both results of the search "ugly bridesmaid dresses".  And there were some DOOZIES!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, so I went through the BEO and Estimated Budget, and it's not bad.

There are a few minor changes that need to be made, and my best guess (we're guessing until we get the floral proposal, then we'll know for sure) is that it's only about $200 more than anticpated.

Like I said, not bad at all.  Looks like all of the research and a*** retentive spreadsheeting paid off!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Rob, y'all did good!   I can't imagine how romantic, fun, and very special your day will be.  It's all in the details.


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, so I went through the BEO and Estimated Budget, and it's not bad.
> 
> There are a few minor changes that need to be made, and my best guess (we're guessing until we get the floral proposal, then we'll know for sure) is that it's only about $200 more than anticpated.
> 
> Like I said, not bad at all.  Looks like all of the research and a*** retentive spreadsheeting paid off!



What's $200 compared to being with the love of your life


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> What's $200 compared to being with the love of your life



What's $200?  



 It's a tank of gas!

 

Seriously, though.  We're EXSTATIC at getting so close to our guesstimate.


----------



## rpmdfw

As mentioned, the discussions have begun regarding the song for our "First Dance".  When we started talking on Friday, I had seven songs for Scott to listen to.  We listened to them, and eliminated four of them.  

The four that we eliminated are:
(Click on the song title for the lyrics)

From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *I'll Cover You*.  I liked the idea of a showtune where two male characters sing a love song.  Scott thought it was "too bouncy".  I agreed that it wasn't one of our stronger choices.

From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *Seasons of Love*.  The only exception to the "Male vocals only" criteria on the list.  I liked the idea that it's from a show that we love, and the message of "measure your life in love" is beautiful.  In the end, we decided while we love the song, it's not right for a first dance.

Billy Joel's *You're My Home*.  I just love the sentiment of this song.  The idea that "whenever we're together, that's my home" really resonates with me.  Scott liked the sentiment and the lyrics, but thought it was also too up-tempo for a first dance.  He's envisioning something slower and more romantic musically.

From a new musical version of A Christmas Carol, *There's a Place Called Home*.  This song is a beautiful romantic love song from a musical, and the version we'd have used is from the *Stage 2* CD. (A collection of Broadways love songs sung by and for gay men).  I'm not sure why this one was eliminated any more.  Lots of talking and we decided not to use it.

After listening to all seven songs, and narrowing it down to just three, Scott said he wanted to go through his music collection and see if he had anything he wanted to consider.  He hadn't even started looking yet.   

So that's where we left it and I'm trying not to go


----------



## NikkiPants

rpmdfw said:


> As mentioned, the discussions have begun regarding the song for our "First Dance".  When we started talking on Friday, I had seven songs for Scott to listen to.  We listened to them, and eliminated four of them.
> 
> The four that we eliminated are:
> (Click on the song title for the lyrics)
> 
> From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *I'll Cover You*.  I liked the idea of a showtune where two male characters sing a love song.  Scott thought it was "too bouncy".  I agreed that it wasn't one of our stronger choices.
> 
> From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *Seasons of Love*.  The only exception to the "Male vocals only" criteria on the list.  I liked the idea that it's from a show that we love, and the message of "measure your life in love" is beautiful.  In the end, we decided while we love the song, it's not right for a first dance.
> 
> Billy Joel's *You're My Home*.  I just love the sentiment of this song.  The idea that "whenever we're together, that's my home" really resonates with me.  Scott liked the sentiment and the lyrics, but thought it was also too up-tempo for a first dance.  He's envisioning something slower and more romantic musically.
> 
> From a new musical version of A Christmas Carol, *There's a Place Called Home*.  This song is a beautiful romantic love song from a musical, and the version we'd have used is from the *Stage 2* CD. (A collection of Broadways love songs sung by and for gay men).  I'm not sure why this one was eliminated any more.  Lots of talking and we decided not to use it.
> 
> After listening to all seven songs, and narrowing it down to just three, Scott said he wanted to go through his music collection and see if he had anything he wanted to consider.  He hadn't even started looking yet.
> 
> So that's where we left it and I'm trying not to go




Hang in there till he comes along with his part!  And no more fainting!  
;]


----------



## rpmdfw

NikkiPants said:


> And no more fainting!







 . . . but I LIKE using they little fainty smily.


----------



## Kaler131

rosiep said:


> I haven't seen you two around very much, you both look like you have potential.....Wanna join my gang? It consists manily of driving WallyB and Rob crazy, along with getting under the skin of whomever else I can.
> 
> If Wally or Rob has tried to get to you first..just ignore them..my candy is better...



Yea! I like candy!!!


----------



## acourtwdw

rosiep said:


> I haven't seen you two around very much, you both look like you have potential.....Wanna join my gang? It consists manily of driving WallyB and Rob crazy, along with getting under the skin of whomever else I can.
> 
> If Wally or Rob has tried to get to you first..just ignore them..my candy is better...



If it's chocolate, count me in or rum will work also. Maybe we could combine the two and have chocolate rum balls.


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> As mentioned, the discussions have begun regarding the song for our "First Dance".  When we started talking on Friday, I had seven songs for Scott to listen to.  We listened to them, and eliminated four of them.
> 
> The four that we eliminated are:
> (Click on the song title for the lyrics)
> 
> From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *I'll Cover You*.  I liked the idea of a showtune where two male characters sing a love song.  Scott thought it was "too bouncy".  I agreed that it wasn't one of our stronger choices.
> 
> From the B'way cast album of Rent:  *Seasons of Love*.  The only exception to the "Male vocals only" criteria on the list.  I liked the idea that it's from a show that we love, and the message of "measure your life in love" is beautiful.  In the end, we decided while we love the song, it's not right for a first dance.
> 
> Billy Joel's *You're My Home*.  I just love the sentiment of this song.  The idea that "whenever we're together, that's my home" really resonates with me.  Scott liked the sentiment and the lyrics, but thought it was also too up-tempo for a first dance.  He's envisioning something slower and more romantic musically.
> 
> From a new musical version of A Christmas Carol, *There's a Place Called Home*.  This song is a beautiful romantic love song from a musical, and the version we'd have used is from the *Stage 2* CD. (A collection of Broadways love songs sung by and for gay men).  I'm not sure why this one was eliminated any more.  Lots of talking and we decided not to use it.
> 
> After listening to all seven songs, and narrowing it down to just three, Scott said he wanted to go through his music collection and see if he had anything he wanted to consider.  He hadn't even started looking yet.
> 
> So that's where we left it and I'm trying not to go



When you both hear the perfect song, you will know.


----------



## NikkiPants

rpmdfw said:


> . . . but I LIKE using they little fainty smily.




Hahaha, okay.  but only *** you're gayzilla and you're allowed!


----------



## quietgirll

ahhh...just had to say, i just came across this thread, and im loving the planning!! we are thinking of a commitment ceremony (probably on a disney cruise so we dont go broke!), and i love hearing all i can about other people planning  sounds like you have everything under control...im VERY impressed by how prepared you were going into your meeting with the disney people...thats amazing!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No bad vibes at all.  Wally likes to be silly, so I'm playing along.  It's all love.



Yeah it's all from LOVE.  
Like I Know he'd really LOVE me to handle some little detail of this fete -
with the _Style & Panache_ he KNOWS I bring to the table - 
but he just to shy to come out and ask.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah it's all from LOVE.
> Like I Know he'd really LOVE me to handle some little detail of this fete -
> with the _Style & Penosh_ he KNOWS I bring to the table -
> but he just to shy to come out and ask.



Yeah.  Because I'm SO SHY!   

And I've got plenty of Style and Panache of my own, thanks.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  Because I'm SO SHY!
> And I've got plenty of Style and Panache of my own, thanks.


Okay   I was *trying* to turn this aound -
to "all sweetness and Light"





- 
But I'm still getting a pungent waft of hostility here.
*Nice.*


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I've finally got a moment to sit down and post again.  So here are the three songs that we're still considering.  (Click on the title to see the lyrics)

Enrique Iglesias, *Hero*.  This one's got a lot going for it.  Beautiful lyrics, good speed for slow dancing, and the "I can be your hero" and "you can take my breath away" parts are perfect.

Ronan Keating, *When You Say Nothing at All*.  Ronan is one of the former lead vocalists for the Irish group Boyzone.  This is his take on the Keith Whitley song that has also been covered by Allison Kraus and Union Station.  This one isn't as "country" sounding, and it works well.  Plus the sentiment is beautiful.

Boyzone, *No Matter What*.  This song is actually from the Andrew Lloyd Webber/Jim Steinman musical "Whistle Down the Wind".  This version has revised lyrics for Boyzone.  There are two lead vocalists on this song, one being Ronan Keating, the other being out gay singer Stephen Gately.  This one is another great song with a lyrics and sentiment that really work., and it comes from the musical theatre, and it's by two male voices, one of whom is gay.  

So that's the list.  They're all songs that would work very well, and unless Scott finds something he'd like us to consider, it's going to be one of these three songs.  I've got one that I prefer over the other two, but not enough to fight over it.    

Since I'm at work, I can't log onto youtube to see if there are versions available to watch/listen to.  I'll try to remember to check tonight and see about posting any that I find from home.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I've finally got a moment to sit down and post again.  So here are the three songs that we're still considering.  (Click on the title to see the lyrics)
> 
> Enrique Iglesias, *Hero*.  This one's got a lot going for it.  Beautiful lyrics, good speed for slow dancing, and the "I can be your hero" and "you can take my breath away" parts are perfect.
> 
> Ronan Keating, *When You Say Nothing at All*.  Ronan is one of the former lead vocalists for the Irish group Boyzone.  This is his take on the Keith Whitley song that has also been covered by Allison Kraus and Union Station.  This one isn't as "country" sounding, and it works well.  Plus the sentiment is beautiful.
> 
> Boyzone, *No Matter What*.  This song is actually from the Andrew Lloyd Webber/Jim Steineman musical "Whistle Down the Wind".  This version has revised lyrics for Boyzone.  There are two lead vocalists on this song, one being Ronan Keating, the other being out gay singer Stephen Gately.  This one is another great song with a lyrics and sentiment that really work., and it comes from the musical theatre, and it's by two male voices, one of whom is gay.
> 
> So that's the list.  They're all songs that would work very well, and unless Scott finds something he'd like us to consider, it's going to be one of these three songs.  I've got one that I prefer over the other two, but not enough to fight over it.
> 
> Since I'm at work, I can't log onto youtube to see if there are versions available to watch/listen to.  I'll try to remember to check tonight and see about posting any that I find from home.



IMHO  I think they are all good choices but I vote for Hero.  Are we allowed to vote?  I don't want to start another heated debate.


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> IMHO  I think they are all good choices but I vote for Hero.  Are we allowed to vote?  I don't want to start another heated debate.




You're more than welcome to state your opinions.  Scott and I will make the decision that's right for us.

I wouldn't post it, if I didn't want people to discuss it.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I wouldn't post it, if I didn't want people to discuss it.







And then shut them down after some HELPFUL & SAGE  pointers.


----------



## OrlandoMike

TinkerChelle said:


> Are we allowed to vote?




Only on the songs that the Wedding crashers will be bringing to the event!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And then shut them down after some HELPFUL & SAGE  pointers.



Helpful and sage?


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> Only on the songs that the Wedding crashers will be bringing to the event!



I am working on extending our stay in September.  You think I am kidding?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Helpful and sage?



 Helpful & Basil?

 Helpful & Tarragon?

 Helpful & Chervil?


----------



## OrlandoMike

TinkerChelle said:


> I am working on extending our stay in September.  You think I am kidding?



psssst

Rob cant see these things at work, lets all pratice together!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sTqJE4sdb0


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> psssst
> 
> Rob cant see these things at work, lets all pratice together!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sTqJE4sdb0



Oh ... look at the *Fun and Frivolity* ensuing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Happy smiley people.*

Why being against *this* - is like being against *fun* itself.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> psssst
> 
> Rob cant see these things at work, lets all pratice together!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sTqJE4sdb0



I don't need be able to see it to know it's that durned chicken dance!

Y'all are evil.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Hmmm.....crashing the wedding...... 

   I would need to tweak the intinerary, but I think I could find the time.


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Hmmm.....crashing the wedding......
> 
> I would need to tweak the intinerary, but I think I could find the time.



*Watch your ankles!*
Think you'll be "Greeted" by a few of these at the door.


----------



## mickeyfan1

wallyb said:


> *Watch your ankles!*
> Think you'll be "Greeted" by a few of these at the door.



What, a snarling weiner dog?  

Damn, I wish I was going that week, I'll miss all the fun!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Watch your ankles!*
> Think you'll be "Greeted" by a few of these at the door.



 What a cute little puppy!


----------



## rosiep

I'm not going to crash the wedding. I'm going to stand just outside and start the Chicken Dance and lure all Rob's guests away.....

evil..pure evil


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I've finally got a moment to sit down and post again.  So here are the three songs that we're still considering.  (Click on the title to see the lyrics)
> 
> Enrique Iglesias, *Hero*.  This one's got a lot going for it.  Beautiful lyrics, good speed for slow dancing, and the "I can be your hero" and "you can take my breath away" parts are perfect.
> 
> Ronan Keating, *When You Say Nothing at All*.  Ronan is one of the former lead vocalists for the Irish group Boyzone.  This is his take on the Keith Whitley song that has also been covered by Allison Kraus and Union Station.  This one isn't as "country" sounding, and it works well.  Plus the sentiment is beautiful.
> 
> Boyzone, *No Matter What*.  This song is actually from the Andrew Lloyd Webber/Jim Steinman musical "Whistle Down the Wind".  This version has revised lyrics for Boyzone.  There are two lead vocalists on this song, one being Ronan Keating, the other being out gay singer Stephen Gately.  This one is another great song with a lyrics and sentiment that really work., and it comes from the musical theatre, and it's by two male voices, one of whom is gay.
> 
> So that's the list.  They're all songs that would work very well, and unless Scott finds something he'd like us to consider, it's going to be one of these three songs.  I've got one that I prefer over the other two, but not enough to fight over it.
> 
> Since I'm at work, I can't log onto youtube to see if there are versions available to watch/listen to.  I'll try to remember to check tonight and see about posting any that I find from home.



The Ronan and the Boyzone songs are in the movie "Notting Hill".  One of my favorites! I like "No Matter What".  

I thought we were keeping the crashing a surprise?


----------



## starann

Ok, as a CSP (at Least I think so ) I LOVE Notting Hill and the Soundtrack (I even own it).  'When you say nothing at all' is a GREAT song...That is my vote....not that I really get a vote, but just butting in, cause I have been a stalker...opps...I mean lurker....over here and think that you guy and gal are WAY more fun then the straight people over on the other boards!

Happy Planning!
Star
(yes, that is my real name...and these are my real ****s)


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I've tracked them down on YouTube.  Here they are.  Being able to hear them beats the heck out of just reading the lyrics.

*Hero*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaVjchmX-eY

*When You Say Nothing at All*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuJrEBtmM1Q

*No Matter What*:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T3Cw6ZVYnE


----------



## rpmdfw

I had no idea those songs were in Notting Hill.  I've never even seen the movie. 

I first heard *No Matter What* on the broadcast of Andrew Lloyd Webber's 50th Birthday Celebration at the Royal Albert Hall.  That introduced me to Boyzone.  Then, when I saw a CD single by Ronan Keating at a music store one day shortly afterward, I picked it up because I knew he was in Boyzone.  Those are the only two songs by them I've ever heard.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> *Watch your ankles!*
> Think you'll be "Greeted" by a few of these at the door.



I guess I had better bone up on my Dog Whisperer episodes.   

Honestly, I have never met a dauschund that I couldn't charm.  I think it's because when I was a baby, we got a dauschund puppy.  She was 6 weeks old when I was 6 months old.  We have video of us fighting over a banana.    When I was little, I used to say that Pearl and I were puppies together.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

When You Say Nothing At All is my choice out of the three.

If Corey and I ever get to the point when it's legal, I want the song to be "Now That I've Found You" by Terri Clark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7synDb2TgMQ


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Another nut from the peanut gallery chiming in here.

I don't like the first one.  It's way too sad. I know it's the video, but I'd never be able to get that image out of my head.

The third gets my vote. I love the lyrics, the tempo and the whole spirit of the song.

The second is ok, but brushes too close to C and W for me.

And there you have it friends! The music critic award goes to number three! LOLOL.

It will be fun to learn which you two do decide upon. 

Again, thanks for sharing so much of your special day with us.


----------



## quietgirll

just chiming in my opinion here...i agree that hero automatically brings sad thoughts to mind, and always will. beautiful song tho!! when you say nothing at all is a great song too, altho i like the alison krause version more...i do love ronan keating  i LOVE LOVE the 3rd song as the choice tho--seems perfect all the way around


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Another nut from the peanut gallery chiming in here.
> 
> I don't like the first one.  It's way too sad. I know it's the video, but I'd never be able to get that image out of my head.
> 
> The third gets my vote. I love the lyrics, the tempo and the whole spirit of the song.
> 
> The second is ok, but brushes too close to C and W for me.
> 
> And there you have it friends! The music critic award goes to number three! LOLOL.
> 
> It will be fun to learn which you two do decide upon.
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing so much of your special day with us.



I've never seen the video.  In fact, I didn't even watch it last night when I posted it.  I'd much rather be allowed to interpret a song myself than be told "this is what it means".

When I listen to *Hero* I hear it as a hopeful happy song; and I definitely think that's the interpretation people would have if they heard the song and saw us dancing together at the reception.

Interesting that you hear the country & western in *When You Say Nothing at All*.  Are you familiar with the Keith Whitley or Allison Kraus versions?  I chose this one over the Keith Whitley verson, because I don't hear the country in the Ronan version.  It's DEFINITELY there in the other two.  Maybe it's the comparison that makes this one "pop" to me instead of c/w.

Yeah.  *No Matter What* is a great song.  It can be argued, however, that it's downfall is that it's too much of a "message song".  Do we really need to beat the point over people's heads when they're already at the gay wedding?



quietgirll said:


> just chiming in my opinion here...i agree that hero automatically brings sad thoughts to mind, and always will. beautiful song tho!! when you say nothing at all is a great song too, altho i like the alison krause version more...i do love ronan keating  i LOVE LOVE the 3rd song as the choice tho--seems perfect all the way around



If you like the Ronan and Allison Kraus versions, I recommend finding the Keith Whitley original and giving it a listen.  I love all three versions for different reasons.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  *No Matter What* is a great song.  It can be argued, however, that it's downfall is that it's too much of a "message song".  Do we really need to beat the point over people's heads when they're already at the gay wedding?



okay- I know we don't get a vote - god knows I DON'T- 
and even though this is my fav song of the bunch - and Wow! cute boys sining it! - When I listened to the lyric - I was kinda like - this song seems to have a bit of a "chip on it's shoulder" and all the people at Rob & Scott's wedding are going because they love and accept them - so no need to preach to them right.
Just my one cent.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> I've never seen the video.  In fact, I didn't even watch it last night when I posted it.  I'd much rather be allowed to interpret a song myself than be told "this is what it means".
> 
> When I listen to *Hero* I hear it as a hopeful happy song; and I definitely think that's the interpretation people would have if they heard the song and saw us dancing together at the reception.



I agree.  I have never seen the video either and was shocked to hear some peeps say they thought it was sad.  I never got that feeling myself.     I guess I'll check out the video myself.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> okay- I know we don't get a vote - god knows I DON'T-
> and even though this is my fav song of the bunch - and Wow! cute boys sining it! - When I listened to the lyric - I was kinda like - this song seems to have a bit of a "chip on it's shoulder" and all the people at Rob & Scott's wedding are going because they love and accept them - so no need to preach to them right.
> Just my one cent.



Which has been a lot of the discussion at "Casa de Rob and Scott" too.    On the other hand, it's a great song, and I really like it!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Watch your ankles!*
> Think you'll be "Greeted" by a few of these at the door.



Yes!  WATCH YOUR ANKLES!  

Sometimes, Tolliver is wagging his tail so fast that it's like a little whip!

That'd be the only danger from a greeting from our puppy, though.  He's a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Which has been a lot of the discussion at "Casa de Rob and Scott" too.


So you've been "discussing" the fact that I don't get a vote on anything?
I see softening!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So you've been "discussing" the fact that I don't get a vote on anything?
> I see softening!!!!



The only softening is in your SKULL!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> The only softening is in your SKULL!



Funny - I'm usually universally opposed to "Softening".
I'm pro Stiffening.  

You know "stiff upper lip" and all that.

Now when you come to your senses on the _Wally And The Wedding_ thing -
I'll whip up an little production number lickety-split (with extra lickety)  
5 6 7 8 ...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ok, I got around to most of the songs and I've never seen the hero video either, and while "No Matter What"  is a great song; if you have programs or something printed or someone says, thats a nice song, do you really want to answer Boyzone?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok, I got around to most of the songs and I've never seen the hero video either, and while "No Matter What"  is a great song; if you have programs or something printed or someone says, thats a nice song, do you really want to answer Boyzone?



We're not having programs printed.  And I have no problem looking anyone in the eye and saying "our song is by Boyzone".  HELLO!  They're at a gay wedding!  They should just expect it!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> We're not having programs printed.  And I have no problem looking anyone in the eye and saying "our song is by Boyzone".  HELLO!  They're at a gay wedding!  They should just expect it!



More power to you sister  

Boyzone just gives me the heebie jeebies, souds nambla-ish


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We're not having programs printed.  And I have no problem looking anyone in the eye and saying "our song is by Boyzone".  HELLO!  They're at a gay wedding!  They should just expect it!



Can Boyzone Come to the wedding...Please!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can Boyzone Come to the wedding...Please!



 

Wow.  They've matured nicely, haven't they?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  They've matured nicely, haven't they?



I am man enough to admit when I was wrong, wow. Why are we getting married?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am man enough to admit when I was wrong, wow. Why are we getting married?



So we can have THEM peform at the reception of course!


----------



## rpmdfw

Quick RSVP update.

We sent out our invitations on June 2nd.  As of last night, we've gotten HALF of the RSVPs back already!   

We asked them to RSVP by August 1st, so the rest sill have a little more than a month before we start calling them. 

I NEVER expected the RSVPs to roll in this quickly!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


>



*WOWZA!!!!*


----------



## rpmdfw

And another quick update.

While we were out running errands today, we stopped at the outlet stores. (LOVE the outlets!   )

While there, we stopped into the Disney outlet and bought WDW coloring books for the welcome bags for each of the kids that we'll have coming.  We'll put little packs of crayons in too.  

We also found shoes!  As in shoes for the wedding.  We actually found, agreed upon, and were able to find shoes in our size.  And they were on sale!

Here's what they look like.  





Okay, I know that this is all really boring stuff to y'all, but we're psyched!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Here's what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know that this is all really boring stuff to y'all, but we're psyched!



Congratulations on the shoes, I'm glad you decided against the Cinderella look


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Congratulations on the shoes, I'm glad you decided against the Cinderella look



 

The cinderella look wasn't ever a realistic option.  I did however make Scott stop at one of the western wear outlets so I could try on cowboy boots.  Found one pair I just LOVED.  One size too small.  They didn't have any in my size.  

Oh well, it worked out, we're both really happy with the matching shoes we got.  And on sale, to boot!  I love it when the stuff I want is on sale!


----------



## starann

I'm not sure how CRAZY you want to get with the Welcome bags and what you plan on putting in each of them BUT.....  I was at our local Disney Store and they are having fabulous sales.....40% of the red sticker.  I got lots and lots of stuff for my kids (.59 Magic Towels, 4.79 Bubble Guns, 1.60 straw cups), and our store even had some adult stuff too (I got the T that said "Fit for an Evil Queen.....and I can only imagine the fun some of you will have with that line ).  The sale just started Thursday, so if you go to your local store, it might not be picked over yet.

Happy planning.

Star


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> And another quick update.
> 
> While we were out running errands today, we stopped at the outlet stores. (LOVE the outlets!   )
> 
> While there, we stopped into the Disney outlet and bought WDW coloring books for the welcome bags for each of the kids that we'll have coming.  We'll put little packs of crayons in too.
> 
> We also found shoes!  As in shoes for the wedding.  We actually found, agreed upon, and were able to find shoes in our size.  And they were on sale!
> 
> Here's what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know that this is all really boring stuff to y'all, but we're psyched!



Rob...the shoes are snazzy..I like em a lot! I also think the coloring books are a great idea. MY DH actually gave me a Disney Coloring book and crayons on Mother's Day....that, my dear friend, is why I'm crazy about him.

Congrats too on the RSVP's...at least you know _we_ won't have to eat all the cake by ourselves


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I made a silly post here last night that I feel obligated to remove today.  Not because there was anything really wrong with what I said, but the pain in the post below, well, it just made the silly nature of what I posted seems so freakin' wrong, now.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.

As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.

Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.

What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.  

The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY! 

We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.  

I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.

I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.

There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.
> 
> Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.
> 
> What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.
> 
> The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY!
> 
> We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.
> 
> I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.
> 
> There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.




I'm sure that WDW won't let you guys down. 
I hate to admit this, but I have been to WDW over 50 times and have never been to AC. It is on my list of things to do for our Sept. trip. 

By the way, I love the shoes.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I am so sorry to hear about the AC and your plans!

I just wanted to wish you a Congratulations and Happy Planning....Just think though, you are still ABLE to keep AC as your venue What a wonderful memory you both will have that day....you will always have AC in your hearts Perhaps it will make this wonderful day even more special! Your day will be happy!!

On a side note....on my happy day, 5 years ago today It rained (ceremony at the Poly) and my inlaws mised the ceremony (enjoying concierge lounge at the GF)!
While I can empathize about AC, a wedding in Disney..is pretty amazing!
Good luck and I hope your event planner jumps leaps and bounds to make your day! Besides, many years from now, when you look back at your memories of AC.....perhaps it will be like the end of a wonderful chapter in your book, and what a way to end it Your special day!!!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.
> 
> Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.
> 
> What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.
> 
> The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY!
> 
> We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.
> 
> I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.
> 
> There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.



I'm sorry Rob! You know, I thought of you as soon as I read about PI closing.  I know AC means a lot to you.  I am relieved to learn that your ceremony will not be affected.  Think of it this way-what better way to close down an establishment that has meant so much to you?  Your own BFGDW! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## starann

Oh Guys I am so sorry.  That just STINKS!  There is nothing I can say that will make it better...just giving you some hugs that every thing works out.

star


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.
> 
> Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.
> 
> What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.
> 
> The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY!
> 
> We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.
> 
> I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.
> 
> There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.



Rob, you and Scott are in our thoughts today.  I can't even begin to imagine how upset you must be.  Your post made me cry.  It just breaks my heart, because I can see your pain in every word.  If I was anywhere near you, I would clear my schedule just to come to your house today and give you both a big hug and a shoulder to cry on.   Prayers and pixie dust for you both in hopes that you can find a way to keep the joy in your special day.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Rob, you and Scott are in our thoughts today.  I can't even begin to imagine how upset you must be.  Your post made me cry.  It just breaks my heart, because I can see your pain in every word.  If I was anywhere near you, I would clear my schedule just to come to your house today and give you both a big hug and a shoulder to cry on.   Prayers and pixie dust for you both in hopes that you can find a way to keep the joy in your special day.


 
I second that emotion


----------



## rosiep

I have just now read about your ceremony and the AC. Rob  I'm so, so sorry. As I get older I find this is occuring more and more....places, people whole chunks of my past...gone. The only encouragement I have is that you and Scott wil have your memories...something no one can take away from you. Your ceremony will be a testament of while things around you and Scott change, your love for each other will continue to grow and thrive. Given that the AC has such prominence in your first memories of each other...remind yourself that you will now have a lifetime to make new ones...

I'm so sorry again Rob. I wish there was more that I could do or say. I guess for starters I'll get Wally to back off about the Chicken Dance....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I have just now read about your ceremony and the AC. Rob  I'm so, so sorry. As I get older I find this is occuring more and more....places, people whole chunks of my past...gone. The only encouragement I have is that you and Scott wil have your memories...something no one can take away from you. Your ceremony will be a testament of while things around you and Scott change, your love for each other will continue to grow and thrive. Given that the AC has such prominence in your first memories of each other...remind yourself that you will now have a lifetime to make new ones...
> 
> I'm so sorry again Rob. I wish there was more that I could do or say. I guess for starters I'll get Wally to back off about the Chicken Dance....



That's a good point too Rosie. I guess since I live in LA I try not to get too attached to anything, since we don't know how long its going to be around. Last time it happened was my favorite bar   in Buena Park near Knott's Berry Farm. We had some great times right out of college there and it was the only place my friends and I had ever been regulars. It was tough to see it replaced by a used auto lot


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah no. What a horribly sad thing for you both. {{{hugs}}}

May I try a Pollyanna for a second? You and your wonderful husband to be met each other there, you "got your start" there. It holds forever memories for you. It's where you will marry (yes, marry) and it's where you'll begin this new phase of your journey together.  So, as you move on in your life, AC closes as it can never be a place that sees such love as your's again.  

I'm not saying it well, I know but can you see what I mean at all? I know it's a bit of a stretch, but it's meant with the utmost sincerity.

{{{hugs}}} Bittersweet. Our lives are.


----------



## quietgirll

im so sorry for you and the impact it is going to make on your ceremony...im sending good thoughts your way, and hoping it all works out...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.
> 
> Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.
> 
> What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.
> 
> The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY!
> 
> We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.
> 
> I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.
> 
> There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.



WoW Rob-
So sorry to hear this. Hope you get this all to work our for you.
I'll try and send some positive energy you way.  
I'll miss the Adventurers Club too - What an error of judgment for Disney.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> As most of you know, Scott and I met at Pleasure Island.  Specifically at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003.  On our first date, our first stop was at the Adventurers Club.
> 
> Since moving here in 2004, the Adventurers Club has been our home base.  We've made such wonderful friends at the AC.  It's a unique place, and other than our house, the one place where we feel completely comfortable.
> 
> What you don't all know is that Scott and I booked the Adventurers Club as the venue for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  That's right.  Our commitment ceremony is slated to happen on the library stage at the Adv Club.
> 
> The thing is, the club is now slated to close it's doors *forever* on the NIGHT BEFORE OUR CEREMONY!
> 
> We spoke the club management tonight and they assured us that they'll honor all contracted events, but now our ceremony instead of being a happy whimsical event will have the sad atmosphere of being the last time we and our friends gather at the place that means so much to us.
> 
> I can't begin to put into words how upset I am.  We spent our evening tonight at the club with many of our friends, but I was too upset to enjoy any of it, and am crying as I type this.  Our friends that work there are losing their jobs, so I feel very guilty about focusing on how much this hurts me. But it does.  It hurts bad.
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to say.  I'm upset, I'm hurt, I'm angry, and I'm confused.  I'm trying to keep it together until we we're able to talk to our event planner about this, but I can honestly say that no matter what happens this changes things, and it makes our happy day less happy.
> 
> There are days that I wish I wasn't a Disney fan.  This is one of them.



Big hugs to you Rob.


----------



## Saxton

Rob - I feel so bad for you and Scott.  But it's almost a circle here - you started your dating relationship at the AC and now you're starting your married life there.  If I weren't in my office with the door open I might start to belt out "The Circle of Life".  I'm sure your ceremony with have enough memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I think I'm finally calm enough to post about this again.

First off, thank you all for all of the hugs and support.  And to those of you who have sent PMs to make sure I'm doing okay.  All the support means a lot.  You guys and gals are awesome!

I totally understand what a lot of you are talking about when you say that "it's the end of a chapter", and that we'll still have a great wedding, etc.  And maybe I'm too close to the situation, but I can't see ANY positive here.  And we've got a lot of new concerns to boot!

We'll have to miss the last night at the AC because we've already got plans with out of town family and friends (reheasal dinner and welcome party).  We won't abandon them.  This may not be such a bad thing, though.  I'm not sure I want to remember the club as the overcrowded freakfest it's sure to be.

What kind of condition is the club going to be in when we get there for our ceremony?  There are already discussions on various online fan sites where people are talking about what items they plan to try and steal as a souvenir on the last night.  And not small stuff either.  I've already heard or seen 3 people say "the colonel is coming home with me!"   We're afraid it'll be a disaster area.

Among the fans of the AdvClub there are, how shall I say, a rather extreme element.  The ones that obsess on it.  We're now facing the very real possibility that some of these freaks will try to crash our wedding in order to get into the club for whatever reason they've got (probably scavanging for souvenirs).  We didn't realize how many of them even knew about our ceremony until they came up to us on Friday night and asked how the closing would affect it.  We're going to have to ask for extra security to keep them out.

And then there are our guests.  There are many on the guest list that are our AdvClub friends, AC performers, and AC staff (who will have just lost their jobs there).  There is no way they'll walk into the Adventurers Club the day after it's official closure and have our day be "all about Rob & Scott".  There's just no way.  And if we were to change the venue (if that's even possible) then it STILL wouldn't be about us.  It'd be about why we had to change venues.

Scott and I have had some serious discussions about this. We considered cancelling completely and just eloping to California. (which would be a HELL of a lot cheaper).  But our out of town guests have already paid for plane tickets and room deposits for their hotel reservations.  We can't do that to them.  We talked about switching venues if that's possible.  We'll have to see.  But in the end, the ONLY place we ever pictured this happening was at the AC.  We walked into our first meeting with DFTW with that in mind. But now we're stuck with "bittersweet" at best, and a complete disaster at worst.  Who the hell wants to look foward to their wedding day being "bittersweet"?  Or to look back at it that way?

We're not sure what to do.  We've got a conference call scheduled with our event planner on Wednesday.  We'll talk to her then and see what happens.

Thank you all again for your warm wishes and all the hugs.  I'll continue to post here as we find things out.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I think I'm finally calm enough to post about this again.
> 
> First off, thank you all for all of the hugs and support.  And to those of you who have sent PMs to make sure I'm doing okay.  All the support means a lot.  You guys and gals are awesome!
> 
> I totally understand what a lot of you are talking about when you say that "it's the end of a chapter", and that we'll still have a great wedding, etc.  And maybe I'm too close to the situation, but I can't see ANY positive here.  And we've got a lot of new concerns to boot!
> 
> We'll have to miss the last night at the AC because we've already got plans with out of town family and friends (reheasal dinner and welcome party).  We won't abandon them.  This may not be such a bad thing, though.  I'm not sure I want to remember the club as the overcrowded freakfest it's sure to be.
> 
> What kind of condition is the club going to be in when we get there for our ceremony?  There are already discussions on various online fan sites where people are talking about what items they plan to try and steal as a souvenir on the last night.  And not small stuff either.  I've already heard or seen 3 people say "the colonel is coming home with me!"   We're afraid it'll be a disaster area.
> 
> Among the fans of the AdvClub there are, how shall I say, a rather extreme element.  The ones that obsess on it.  We're now facing the very real possibility that some of these freaks will try to crash our wedding in order to get into the club for whatever reason they've got (probably scavanging for souvenirs).  We didn't realize how many of them even knew about our ceremony until they came up to us on Friday night and asked how the closing would affect it.  We're going to have to ask for extra security to keep them out.
> 
> And then there are our guests.  There are many on the guest list that are our AdvClub friends, AC performers, and AC staff (who will have just lost their jobs there).  There is no way they'll walk into the Adventurers Club the day after it's official closure and have our day be "all about Rob & Scott".  There's just no way.  And if we were to change the venue (if that's even possible) then it STILL wouldn't be about us.  It'd be about why we had to change venues.
> 
> Scott and I have had some serious discussions about this. We considered cancelling completely and just eloping to California. (which would be a HELL of a lot cheaper).  But our out of town guests have already paid for plane tickets and room deposits for their hotel reservations.  We can't do that to them.  We talked about switching venues if that's possible.  We'll have to see.  But in the end, the ONLY place we ever pictured this happening was at the AC.  We walked into our first meeting with DFTW with that in mind. But now we're stuck with "bittersweet" at best, and a complete disaster at worst.  Who the hell wants to look foward to their wedding day being "bittersweet"?  Or to look back at it that way?
> 
> We're not sure what to do.  We've got a conference call scheduled with our event planner on Wednesday.  We'll talk to her then and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you all again for your warm wishes and all the hugs.  I'll continue to post here as we find things out.




Rob, let me just say this..and then you can tell me to shut the heck up. When James and I married 25 years ago I was already pregnant to my oldest daughter. Our friends and family were NOT happy. We got married at the courthouse and the judge spoke so fast I thought I'd just been auctioned off. We had pizza and chinese food afterwards. My Mom didn't come and neither did most of our siblings.....but here's the god's honest truth: The day itself mattered not one iota...it was the days, weeks and years afterwards that make that day even matter at all. Please remember that no matter what the circumstances are, no matter what  snags and mishaps occur, the real reason for this day is that you and Scott are proclaiming to all your friends, family and each other your deep and continuing love for one another.

For the record, I wouldn't have done my wedding day any other way. It makes a great story.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob, let me just say this..and then you can tell me to shut the heck up. When James and I married 25 years ago I was already pregnant to my oldest daughter. Our friends and family were NOT happy. We got married at the courthouse and the judge spoke so fast I thought I'd just been auctioned off. We had pizza and chinese food afterwards. My Mom didn't come and neither did most of our siblings.....but here's the god's honest truth: The day itself mattered not one iota...it was the days, weeks and years afterwards that make that day even matter at all. Please remember that no matter what the circumstances are, no matter what  snags and mishaps occur, the real reason for this day is that you and Scott are proclaiming to all your friends, family and each other you deep and continuing love for one another.
> 
> For the record, I wouldn't have done my wedding day any other way. It makes a great story.



Thank you Rosie.  That helps.  And I'm not losing sight of the big picture.  The most important things are still with in my life.  And to some degree, it's "only a bar".  But it's not just a bar, either.  It's a magical place.  That's why we wanted our ceremony there.  But you're right.  The place doesn't matter.  (unless your spending $30K on a wedding, in which case you get to be bridezilla, groomzilla, & gayzilla all rolled into one!   )


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I am glad to see that you have posted an update.  I was worried about you guys.

I am certainly hoping that the last night at the AC will not be a total out of control snatch and grab fest.  I am planning on being there and would hate to have to kick somebody's butt for destroying the place.  While it's Disney's to do with as they see fit, I can't imagine that your event is necessarily the last event to be had there.  I also have hopes that the powers that be will hear our cries and save the AC, so if the place isn't destroyed, it will be easier to re-open or to move it's contents to a new location.   

In all honesty, if it was me, I would cancel the wedding.  The money you spend paying back the relatives would be peanuts compared to having my very expensive and no longer perfect dream wedding day being such an occasion of dread and sorrow.  Sometimes, the price you pay to get out of things like this are minimal compared to the overall cost on all involved.

I don't mean to be Debbie Downer, but dangit, you deserve a better experience.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I can assure you security will be tight the last few nights the island is open.  Nobody is going to walk out with the colonel under their arms!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I would hope the security force was going to be on the case. The only thing that I want to come out of the clubs with is a buzz, some great memories, and a few paper drink coasters that I will ask for, not just take.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> In all honesty, if it was me, I would cancel the wedding.  The money you spend paying back the relatives would be peanuts compared to having my very expensive and no longer perfect dream wedding day being such an occasion of dread and sorrow.  Sometimes, the price you pay to get out of things like this are minimal compared to the overall cost on all involved.



After all the wonderful support we've gotten from friends and family, there's no way we'd cancel.  No, it's not going to be perfect, but what wedding ever really is?  They've gone out of their way to be there for us.  We're going to make sure they have the best time possible.  



OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you security will be tight the last few nights the island is open.  Nobody is going to walk out with the colonel under their arms!



It's not so much that I'm worried that they're going to get away with it, it's that they'll tear things off of the walls.  Even if they get caught and the items are returned, do we seriously think Disney is going to reinstall them?  Overnight?  After the last night of operation?  That's what's got us worried, that it'll look like a warzone.



Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I would hope the security force was going to be on the case. The only thing that I want to come out of the clubs with is a buzz, some great memories, and a few paper drink coasters that I will ask for, not just take.



Paper drink coasters?  When were you there last?  I've never seen them ever use anything besides a beverage napkin under a drink.


----------



## mikelan6

Sorry to hear about the Adventurers Club.  I've never been there, so I can't really comment about that.

My suggestion is to ask for a night in the Cinderella Castle Suite in lieu of all the trouble they've put you through.  It's the least they can do!


----------



## acourtwdw

Even if your event is the last at AC think of it this way- you had the best damn party that place had ever seen! I wouldn't worry about the condition of the club for your event. I'm sure that the great people at WDW will make sure that it is 100% for you guys. I am going to miss that last night at AC since I am doing the EE 5k that night.  Not sure I will be able to make to PI after that. 

If it matters, I still like your shoes


----------



## mickeyfan1

mikelan6 said:


> My suggestion is to ask for a night in the Cinderella Castle Suite in lieu of all the trouble they've put you through.  It's the least they can do!



Now this is a definate step in the right direction!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I'm so glad that you are not cancelling. That is definitely not an expression of your love and honor for each other! {{{hugs}}}

Go forward. Try not to worry about things over which you have no control. Do the Scarlett (worry about that tomorrow) thing. They are not going to tear the place into shambles.  

Oh, and ditto on the shoes. SO GLAD you didn't go with the cowboy boots!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

It's been awhile since  my last trip to the AC.  I think it was 2005.  We didn't go in 2006, due to short trip, or 2007, due to me being ill.  I didn't go in April by myself, because I had so much stuff planned to do that I just couldn't work PI into it all.  I still love the place though.  We had some great times there in the past.  I could have sworn that at some point in the past they had those paper coaster thingies that were themed like the clubs.  Maybe not.....oh well, if they don't have them, it's no big deal.  We just have a bar downstairs and I would love to add them to the collection.  I do know that we have Raglan Road coasters and Mickey Mouse coasters from WDW.

One other note to the Bride/Groomzilla.....
You must _BREATHE_!
There is no way to make everyone happy.  It's freakin' impossible.  Just focus on what is going to make the two of you happy.  Your guests will be focusing on you guys, not the venue.  In the end this whole thing is about celebrating the fact that two really sweet guys found love and have worked really hard to build a life together based on that love for each other.  The wedding could be held at Conservation Station and it would still be just as special.  So, please relax!  It's going to be ok.  You can't control everything.

On a final note, there is a 360 lbs lesbian ready to tackle the first b***rd that tries to make off with anything out of the AC the last two nights.  Your venue will be perfect, except maybe for a few greasy smudges left by the perps after I sit on them until security can get there to deal with them.    Not to mention the fact that Corey totally lives up to her t-shirt.....Chubby & Dangerous!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> After all the wonderful support we've gotten from friends and family, there's no way we'd cancel.  No, it's not going to be perfect, but what wedding ever really is?  They've gone out of their way to be there for us.  We're going to make sure they have the best time possible.
> :



*GOOD!*  
ya know - it won't be your first idea of perfect - who knows if it ever would have been - 
somethings bound to happen - just roll with it - make it your new version of perfect. 
Just look into Scott's eyes - you'll find perfect.  

_Every Who down in Who-ville, the tall and the small,
Was singing! Without any presents at all!
He HADN'T stopped Christmas from coming!
IT CAME!
Somehow or other, it came just the same! 

And the Grinch, with his grinch-feet ice-cold in the snow,
Stood puzzling and puzzling: "How could it be so?
It came without ribbons! It came without tags!
"It came without packages, boxes or bags!"
And he puzzled three hours, `till his puzzler was sore.
Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before!
"Maybe Christmas," he thought, "doesn't come from a store.
"Maybe Christmas...perhaps...means a little bit more!"_


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *GOOD!*
> ya know - it won't be your first idea of perfect - who knows if it ever would have been -
> somethings bound to happen - just roll with it - make it your new version of perfect.
> Just look into Scott's eyes - you'll find perfect.
> 
> _Every Who down in Who-ville, the tall and the small,
> Was singing! Without any presents at all!
> He HADN'T stopped Christmas from coming!
> IT CAME!
> Somehow or other, it came just the same!
> 
> And the Grinch, with his grinch-feet ice-cold in the snow,
> Stood puzzling and puzzling: "How could it be so?
> It came without ribbons! It came without tags!
> "It came without packages, boxes or bags!"
> And he puzzled three hours, `till his puzzler was sore.
> Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before!
> "Maybe Christmas," he thought, "doesn't come from a store.
> "Maybe Christmas...perhaps...means a little bit more!"_



See!  I knew you were a big softy!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> See!  I knew you were a big softy!



Do I need to cut you!?!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

Another quick update.

When I got home from work, I found the proposal from Disney Floral in my email inbox.   It came in $40 less than I expected.  

With some minor tweeks and changes to our banquet event orders, we'll be right on budget!  

Now if we can just sort out the concerns about the AdvClub, we're back on track!.  

Whew!  Cross your fingers and toes, kids!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

See...you got a little something good today.  It's all going to work out just fine.

multiple appendages crossed​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Anyone been over to the rumor board lately?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Yeah, I just saw it.  I hope it's true.  I just wish that if Disney was going to go all out and announce the closure of the clubs, that they could have given us some hope that with the news of the changes.  I realize that we are still very much in rumor mode right now, but with over 2200 signatures on a petition and countless emails to guest services and such, in less than 3 days, I would think that it would be wise for them to go ahead and make an announcement.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I am subscribing to your thread because I think that your event will be unforgettable.  I am sorry about the AC but I definitely think you should go forward with your plans!!


----------



## acourtwdw

OrlandoMike said:


> Anyone been over to the rumor board lately?



Fill us in please!


----------



## rpmdfw

Can y'all do me a favor and NOT discuss this rumor here.

We're finally starting to come to terms with the situation we're in with the club closing the night before our ceremony.

I've been through enough of an emotional roller coaster over all of this that I'd rather not deal with it on the Wedding Planning thread.


----------



## acourtwdw

Now that you got your quote from floral, what are you doing for flowers? or did you post that back a while ago and in my blondeness have forgotten?


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> Now that you got your quote from floral, what are you doing for flowers? or did you post that back a while ago and in my blondeness have forgotten?



I did mention it, WAAAAAAAY back in post #2 on this thread.   

We're doing 6 boutonnieres and 3 corsages.  That's it.

Interestingly, the corsages cost twice what the boutonnieres cost.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Another quick update.
> 
> When I got home from work, I found the proposal from Disney Floral in my email inbox.   It came in $40 less than I expected.
> 
> With some minor tweeks and changes to our banquet event orders, we'll be right on budget!



Staying on budget for a wedding?  You're a miracle worker!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Staying on budget for a wedding?  You're a miracle worker!



Well, it's the latest round of the budget which has grown a few times since last June.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I did mention it, WAAAAAAAY back in post #2 on this thread.
> 
> We're doing 6 boutonnieres and 3 corsages.  That's it.
> 
> Interestingly, the corsages cost twice what the boutonnieres cost.



My florist friend says he would rather make an arrangement than a boutonnier or corsage. Those little details are so labor intensive.


----------



## wallyb

What about corsage hats!
It's a 2for!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> What about corsage hats!
> It's a 2for!



Didn't Rick tell you to stand in a corner and be quiet?  

I'm pretty sure he did!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Didn't Rick tell you to stand in a corner and be quiet?
> 
> I'm pretty sure he did!



Nobody put's Wallyb in a corner!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Nobody put's Wallyb in a corner!



So . . . you're a baby?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So . . . you're a baby?


You can call me that... if you like.
I prefer "oh baby" or "yeah baby".


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Nobody put's Wallyb in a corner!



Funniest thing I've hear today  

though I haven't been awake very long.


----------



## rpmdfw

We just got off the phone with our wedding planner.  

No real changes.  She re-assured us that security would be in place to avoid "looters" and "crashers".  

There's not really much else that DFTW can do about it.  They seem as shocked by all of this as we are.

I have to say, we still feel really betrayed and hurt by Disney with all of this.  I'm not going to say that our big day is "ruined" but it is definitely diminished.  No way around that.  And our plans to head out to PI after the reception and again on the Monday following the wedding . . . well, we need to change those plans, too, of course.  And we're going to have to send out a letter to all of our out-of-town guests to let them know to ignore our previous advice to purchase the "water parks and more" add on to their tickets so they could join us at the AdvClub.  Hopefully none of them have already bought their tickets.

Even so,  I still have nothing but fantastic things to say about Disney Fairy Tale Weddings.  I DO feel a lot better about things after this phone call, and the fact is that every time we deal with ANYBODY at DFTW, it's an overwhelmingly positive experience.  They're great people.

The people who made the decision to close P.I.?  Yeah, well my opinion of them isn't as great.


----------



## starann

I'm glad to hear things are looking up (still not straight up, but at least they are not as down as they had been).

It sucks that your wedding week plans have to change....you can always have every one go to......Sea World....gasp!!!!!!! the Monday after!

Great about staying on budget.  Thinking back we really didnt ' have a SET budget but we didn't go crazy either.  We spent what we had to (flowers for me and the gals, but. for the guys, corsages for the moms and g'moms...photographer, no videographer but my mom did by us a camcorder and we had a friend tape it and so on) and cut out a lot.  I didn't get my DREAM wedding, but it was a nice affair.  I hope to go to WDW for a vow renewal at 10 or 15 years....and if my hubby and I make it that long, then I damn well deserve it....that and a Medal!! LOL! (my hubby is a difficult man and a lot of our opinions differ greatly but he loves me and I love him and we work...really, really really...really hard on our problems)

I love coming here to hear about your wedding plans!

Star


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Good that your planner was able to put some of your concerns to rest.

I'm sure things will work out nicely. Perhaps some day you will be able to look back on all this chaos with a gentle sigh and no more heartache. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Glad things are looking up at least a little bit.


----------



## rpmdfw

Honestly, I don't think things are looking up at all.  It still feels like we're holding a wedding in a funeral home.

We're just choosing to "suck it up and deal".  Pretty much because that's the only alternative we've got available.

I'm trying to put a positive spin on things, but I'm really not happy about it.  So, we're trying to focus on positive things, and rather than ranting about how angry and betrayed we feel, we're putting that energy into the email and mail campaigns.  We'll be sending a lot of letters out to Disney execs shortly.  It may not do any good, but at least they'll know that the "Disney Magic" has died a little bit for us.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

So hoping that the efforts of everyone to help save AC will work.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> We're just choosing to "suck it up and deal".  Pretty much because that's the only alternative we've got available.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


>



Sorry, T&SMom, if I came across as snapping at you with my last post.  That wasn't my intent.


----------



## MassJester

I know you left the music discussion a ways back, but is it too late to add *Funiculi, Funicula *and *Luna Mezzo Mare *(my favorite). They fit with the Italian theme...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Sorry, T&SMom, if I came across as snapping at you with my last post.  That wasn't my intent.



Oh no, Rob -- I'm just feelin' bad for you is all...


----------



## rpmdfw

So, I've learned recently that some of the wonderful folks that we've invited to the BFGDW are lurking on this thread.

Just thought I'd let them know that it's okay to come out of hiding.  



Unless they want to speak up in favor of the chicken dance, that is.  In that case, stay quiet!


----------



## ckenlady

Well, seeing that my name is "ckenlady" I can't say I wouldn't do the chicken dance if it happened to be played! 
And I wasn't lurking, I was just waiting for the right moment!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hi ckenlady,

Please join us over in the Shower area, its tons of fun!

But you will need a hat and a gift!


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> Well, seeing that my name is "ckenlady" I can't say I wouldn't do the chicken dance if it happened to be played!
> And I wasn't lurking, I was just waiting for the right moment!



Welcome!  I'm glad you joined us!   

ckenlady is a wonderful person, y'all. 

I met her and her partner the same night I met Scott back in 2003.  They and a few others made sure that I, as a Gay Days newbie and a solo flier, was included in several group activities that first weekend.  Scott was one of their little group from Gay Days 2002.  We're very glad that they're able to come to the wedding in September!


----------



## ckenlady

I still remember those late nights in the Gay Day chat room when I had to be up at 5am and just had to sign off...  and saying to Rob and Scott..."Talk to..., he's a nice guy". Little did we know they were making a love connection! We were all very surprised and happy. Here we are so many years later. We can't wait to be a part of their special day.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ckenlady said:


> Well, seeing that my name is "ckenlady" I can't say I wouldn't do the chicken dance if it happened to be played!
> And I wasn't lurking, I was just waiting for the right moment!



This wouldn't be the same chicken lady that does all the AIDS benefit rides would it?


----------



## ckenlady

not me!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ckenlady said:


> not me!



Darn. I've been on the AIDS lifecycle ride from San Fran to LA a couple of times and there is this person we all call chicken lady. He (or she in character) has a chicken bag and its filled with little plastic easter eggs filled with treats and she lays all on the road through the tougher stretches. Makes the ride quite enjoyable!


----------



## wallyb

*ckenlady* Maybe just the tickect for part of my lovely assistant during my "performance piece" 
at the reception. I need someone to pass me the Albino Boa Constrictor and later schmear me with strawberry cream-cheese.
And I've finally settled on _Jerk It Out!_ (Jason Nevins Extended Remix)  .
Do you prefer the gold or platinum Go-go cage?  
BIG DOINGS!    It's gonna be Great!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *ckenlady* Maybe just the tickect for part of my lovely assistant during my "performance piece"
> at the reception. I need someone to pass me the Albino Boa Constrictor and later schmear me with strawberry cream-cheese.
> And I've finally settled on _Jerk It Out!_ (Jason Nevins Extended Remix)  .
> Do you prefer the gold or platinum Go-go cage?
> BIG DOINGS!    It's gonna be Great!



Oh dear.  I supposed someone should warn ckenlady about Wally, huh?

Just ignore him.  With Wally it's like Shakespeare said: "Sound and fury, signifying nothing".


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh dear.  I supposed someone should warn ckenlady about Wally, huh?
> 
> Just ignore him.  With Wally it's like Shakespeare said: "Sound and fury, signifying nothing".



Is this ... *a dare!?!*


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> *ckenlady* Maybe just the tickect for part of my lovely assistant during my "performance piece"
> at the reception. I need someone to pass me the Albino Boa Constrictor and later schmear me with strawberry cream-cheese.
> And I've finally settled on _Jerk It Out!_ (Jason Nevins Extended Remix)  .
> Do you prefer the gold or platinum Go-go cage?
> BIG DOINGS!    It's gonna be Great!



I didn't hear your perfunctory "No!"
Should I get the fire permits in order?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I didn't hear your perfunctory "No!"
> Should I get the fire permits in order?



I figured it was an implied "NO!" and that by now you'd know that.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I figured it was an implied "NO!" and that by now you'd know that.



Don't assume. 





What's a guy gotta do? Geesh!
Is it the cage? - I can scrap the cage?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> What's a guy gotta do?



Give up.

A guy's got to give up.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Give up.
> 
> A guy's got to give up.



Do you really see me as a quitter?  
I'm no quitter scotty-boy!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do you really see me as a quitter?



Well, one can hope, can't one?



wallyb said:


> I'm no quitter scotty-boy!



Um, I'm not Scott.  That'd be my wonderful partner.  I'm Rob.  With one "b".


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, I'm not Scott.  That'd be my wonderful partner.  I'm Rob.  With one "b".



Oops.  I was thinking Scott.
Well dreaming really.  

But of corse your ROB - AKA "the Obstacle"





Now we're not going to let this little faux pas mess up 
my chance at getting to do my thing at your wedding - 
are we dear dear Rob?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now we're not going to let this little faux pas mess up my chance at getting to do my thing at your wedding -
> are we dear dear Rob?



Not at all.  Your chances are exactly the same as they were before.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Not at all.  Your chances are exactly the same as they were before.



*You're MEAN Rob.*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *You're MEAN Rob.*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



And you like that I'm upset?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And you like that I'm upset?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



So you're deriving joy out of the Pain and Frustration 
you're inflicting on a "Friend"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So you're deriving joy out of the Pain and Frustration
> you're inflicting on a "Friend"



It's called *Schadenfreude*.

There's even a fun song about it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> It's called *Schadenfreude*.
> 
> There's even a fun song about it!



Are we going to get an education today?   Cuz if thats the case, I'm gonna need a refill on my drink!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It's called *Schadenfreude*.
> There's even a fun song about it!



Well this is a shocking and harsh revelation!
I'll just sit here and cry a bit while you relish it.





Bad karma dude ... bad.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Bad karma dude ... bad.



Yes.  But GOOD SONG!

It's even from a MUSICAL!  *Avenue Q*!  Very funny!

I was going to post the lyrics so we could all sing it!  But . .  .um . . . it has naughty words in it.    So you'll just have to look it up on your own.

But here's a little snippet that explains this lovely word:  



> Schadenfreude, huh?
> What's that, some kinda Nazi word?
> 
> Yup! It's German for "happiness at the misfortune of others!"
> 
> 
> "Happiness at the misfortune of others." That IS German!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> It's called *Schadenfreude*.
> 
> There's even a fun song about it!



I Think i found me a new song.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I Think i found me a new song.



Have you listened to it?  Isn't it fun!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It's even from a MUSICAL!  *Avenue Q*!  Very funny!



Seen it - Uncaring Rob!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Have you listened to it?  Isn't it fun!



Pulled it up on you tube.


----------



## wallyb

*Don't mind me guys! *
nice compassion round these parts.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Don't mind me guys! *
> nice compassion round these parts.



Poor wally I almost feel sorry for you.


----------



## Timrobb

Wally, you were such a pretty thing when you were younger . . .


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Poor wally I almost feel sorry for you.



Why am I not sensing sincerity.  
Where's my freaking Dust?




I'm just a bit of nothing round here - just casually dismissed.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Wally, you were such a pretty thing when you were younger . . .



*NOW you!*
Well let's just pile on Wally!
Grand.

I've taken on more than you lot.
Bring it.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *NOW you!*
> Well let's just pile on Wally!
> Grand.
> 
> I've taken on more than you lot.
> Bring it.



OH wally you know we love ya.


----------



## Timrobb

and we love the "hot pink" boxing gloves too!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> OH wally you know we love ya.







Back off dude - gaaaawd your smothering me!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> and we love the "hot pink" boxing gloves too!



Perhaps these are more "you"?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Back off dude - gaaaawd your smothering me!



Drama Queen


----------



## Timrobb

Wally, when did you take up hand modeling?  Oh, no that must have been the "nanny" cam that took that shot . . .


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Wally, when did you take up hand modeling?  Oh, no that must have been the "nanny" cam that took that shot . . .



Dr. Procto will see you know!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Drama Queen



I must say this is totally redundant and completely beneath you.


----------



## OrlandoMike

And Wally, I will see *you* now!

Have a seat!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I must say this is totally redundant and completely beneath you.



No not really.


----------



## Timrobb

Since I am up-to-date with the time-out rules, Wally will need to sit on the bench for one minute for each birthday he has had . . .

WOW

we won't be hearing from Wally for a REEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLYY long time!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timrobb said:


> Since I am up-to-date with the time-out rules, Wally will need to sit on the bench for one minute for each birthday he has had . . .
> 
> WOW
> 
> we won't be hearing from Wally for a REEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLYY long time!



So what are we going to do  with all this silence? You guys want to help stuff envelopes?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And Wally, I will see *you* now!
> Have a seat!



This is unfair!

I was driven to it!
Surely you can see that!
They're all MEAN!
Can't you just beat me instead?
*Oh Ratz* - How long?


----------



## Timrobb

uhm, stuff envelopes, not something I really enjoy doing 

get a big ol' turkey and then we'll talk!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> uhm, stuff envelopes, not something I really enjoy doing
> 
> get a big ol' turkey and then we'll talk!



Why get one - you're here.


----------



## turkygurl

Poor Wally.  Time out won't last that long.  Then you'll get to play again.   

And I'm stuffing envelopes for work today.  Invoices are going out.  Yuck.


----------



## Timrobb

Did he really just type that?  

Oh Wally, must we go here . . .


I am rubber and you are glue, whatever you say to me bounces off and sticks to you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Why get one - you're here.




SHHHHHHHH!

You're not supposed to talk in the corner, I'm telling!


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow.  I go away to lunch for an hour and I come back to find all manner of silliness!

 

Poor, poor Wally.  

What IS that word that describes what I'm feeling?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  I go away to lunch for an hour and I come back to find all manner of silliness!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor Wally.
> 
> What IS that word that describes what I'm feeling?



Schaudenfraude!

Making me feel glad that I'm not you!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Schaudenfraude!
> 
> Making me feel glad that I'm not you!



That's the one!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This is unfair!


----------



## OrlandoMike

And you stay there till the Hancock Tower light is flashing red!


Let's see...how does that work?




Steady blue, clear view
Flashing blue, clouds due
Steady red, rain ahead
Flashing red, snow instead.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This is unfair!



... but it smells funny over here.


----------



## Timrobb

BEHAVE Wally or we will need to get the wooden spoon!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> ... but it smells funny over here.



Thats the taco dip you put on the stairs!  

Speaking of which..has anyone checked on Rosie in the basement?


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This is unfair!



It was that slickery stuff from the night-stand - totally not my fault - she's clumsy.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Don't mind me guys! *
> nice compassion round these parts.


I am soooo stealing this picture 


Timrobb said:


> Wally, you were such a pretty thing when you were younger . . .


Oh! A whippersnapper...I like that!


OrlandoMike said:


> Thats the taco dip you put on the stairs!
> 
> Speaking of which..has anyone checked on Rosie in the basement?



Nice...very nice.

Wally....as anyone stepped up to dance in the gilded cage yet? I think I have that date open....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Wally....as anyone stepped up to dance in the gilded cage yet? I think I have that date open....




Wow.  You sure are being awfully nice to him after he pushed you down the stairs over in the virtual shower.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  You sure are being awfully nice to him after he pushed you down the stairs over in the virtual shower.



I'll forgive anything for the chance to dance in feathers....


----------



## Timrobb

Yeah, you and Chita Rivera - LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'll forgive anything for the chance to dance in feathers....



Even ruining the 7-layer taco dip?   

That's what really upset me.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, in a valiant (and probably foolhardy) attempt to get this thread hijacked BACK on topic.

Let's talk rehearsal dinner.  We're thinking of O'hana and Whispering Canyon.  

O'hana was where we were leaning, but we had a less than stellar experience there on July 3rd after the fireworks, so now we're second guessing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pls5286

Just poping in....Congrats Rob and Scott...I started following your thread when I posted here a little bit ago.  You all are so funny here.


----------



## rpmdfw

pls5286 said:


> Just poping in....Congrats Rob and Scott...I started following your thread when I posted here a little bit ago.  You all are so funny here.



Hey there!  Welcome!  And thanks!

Grab a hat and join the virtual shower, too!


----------



## Timrobb

I think you would have more fun at Whispering Canyon.

The negative would be it might get too loud, thus making it hard for everyone to talk.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, in a valiant (and probably foolhardy) attempt to get this thread hijacked BACK on topic.
> 
> Let's talk rehearsal dinner.  We're thinking of O'hana and Whispering Canyon.
> 
> O'hana was where we were leaning, but we had a less than stellar experience there on July 3rd after the fireworks, so now we're second guessing.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Any chance you had a less than stellar experience because of the busy holiday weekend? Because that wouldn't be an issue around your wedding would it?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, in a valiant (and probably foolhardy) attempt to get this thread hijacked BACK on topic.
> 
> Let's talk rehearsal dinner.  We're thinking of O'hana and Whispering Canyon.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Won't eating at O'hana's _and_ Whispering Canyon be too much food???

(snicker...well...that's how it read...)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Won't eating at O'hana's _and_ Whispering Canyon be too much food???
> 
> (snicker...well...that's how it read...)



Aren't you the one who called us all fat yesterday?  Are you doing it again?


----------



## turkygurl

> Any thoughts?



We've been to O'Hana's 3 times.  Once was meh, once was FANTASTIC, and the last time (Sat during Gay Days) was good.  It seems to depend on where you sit, what time of day (if at night, do you have a good view of the lit up castle and/or fireworks, and your server.  Our server in December (when we went for my birthday) was awesome, and the chef visited our table to make sure I liked my birthday cake (which was also awesome).  Last time (June) the food was good, service was pretty good, and seating was good.  

We ate at WCC last year for Aidan's birthday, and it was just okay.  We all agreed after we left that it wasn't good enough to go back.  

We LOVE Boma though, and that's where we usually wind up.  I'm a big fan of all you can eat.   (No FAT jokes people!)

ETA:  I typed the request for no fat jokes prior to the comment by Rosie. I know you too well.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Any chance you had a less than stellar experience because of the busy holiday weekend? Because that wouldn't be an issue around your wedding would it?



O'hana is ALWAYS booked, though.  Regardless of what time of year it is.  And we had the last possible seating time, so for the majority of the evening, it was half full.   

When we went in February we had a GREAT experience, but it was only 5 people.  With ten last Thursday, it wasn't so great.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> We've been to O'Hana's 3 times.  Once was meh, once was FANTASTIC, and the last time (Sat during Gay Days) was good.  It seems to depend on where you sit, what time of day (if at night, do you have a good view of the lit up castle and/or fireworks, and your server.  Our server in December (when we went for my birthday) was awesome, and the chef visited our table to make sure I liked my birthday cake (which was also awesome).  Last time (June) the food was good, service was pretty good, and seating was good.
> 
> We ate at WCC last year for Aidan's birthday, and it was just okay.  We all agreed after we left that it wasn't good enough to go back.
> 
> We LOVE Boma though, and that's where we usually wind up.  I'm a big fan of all you can eat.   (No FAT jokes people!)
> 
> ETA:  I typed the request for no fat jokes prior to the comment by Rosie. I know you too well.



Well, we would request to be seated away from the fire pit if possible.  It's going to be September, and too early for it to be dark, so the castle view isn't as important.  We just don't want to have someone from our group stand up, walk over and get a pitcher of drinks to bring back to our table because the server is "too busy bringing skewers".  That's what happened last week.   

To be fair, we had a table of 10 people, and he had two other tables that size as well.  But still, call for some help!


----------



## rosiep

Since I haven't eaten at either place I can't make a suggestion....

but Turkygurl...you do realize that I have never once uttered the "f" word. It's all projection.

I'm innocent I say! INN O CENT !


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This is unfair!



Can someone call child services?
I'm *still* in this *#$@!+≠ corner!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> you do realize that I have never once uttered



No, you didn't SAY "fat".  You said we all ate too many desserts.

You TOTALLY implied that we're fatty fat fats!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally!

Does this look red to you?
















Does it?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can someone call child services?
> I'm *still* in this *#$@!+≠ corner!



Has it been one minute for every birthday you've had yet?

Would you ever admit to us how many that is?   

I can't tell you it's okay to come out of the corner.  Mike put you there, and he has to be the one to tell you it's okay to leave.

Gosh, I hope he hasn't run off to work already . . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, I guess he hasn't.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> do realize that I have never once *uttered*


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This is unfair!



Am I allowed to go wreak havoc - I mean play on other threads?


----------



## rosiep

I am springing Wally...my partner in crime!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> No, you didn't SAY "fat".  You said we all ate too many desserts.
> 
> You TOTALLY implied that we're fatty fat fats!



I would NEVER say someone ate too many desserts......
Although I may have implied it....


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK OK....

But this is just for you Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> OK OK....
> 
> But this is just for you Rosie!



Uh...I'm not sure just what I'm supposed to do with that.....


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> OK OK....
> 
> But this is just for you Rosie!



Don't make me go with her - Please-
She smells funny.


----------



## OrlandoMike

She should smell funny, you threw her down the stairs and left her with this to eat!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> She should smell funny, you threw her down the stairs and left her with this to eat!



Oh Gaawad.
Refried beans!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh Gaawad.
> Refried beans!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


(so there)


----------



## wallyb

Are you sure I can't go back in the nice corner?
I don't think I learned anything.
Anyways - I can't see in this thing - can someone guide me?


----------



## rpmdfw

So, not that the Wally & Rosie Show isn't entertaining and all, but, anybody ever eat at Whispering Canyon with a large group?  Say 12 people?  

We've done O'hana with a crowd, but never WC.  How was the service?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is there service at WC?  I thought all they did was throw a skillet on the table and dance around with Catsup bottles and crayons.....

Just sayin......


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, not that the Wally & Rosie Show isn't entertaining and all, but, anybody ever eat at Whispering Canyon with a large group?  Say 12 people?
> 
> We've done O'hana with a crowd, but never WC.  How was the service?



Actually I have-
You know they kinda preform right?
like mess with you - all in fun though.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Actually I have-
> You know they kinda preform right?
> like mess with you - all in fun though.



How can you talk with that gas mask on?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Is there service at WC?  I thought all they did was throw a skillet on the table and dance around with Catsup bottles and crayons.....
> 
> Just sayin......



Which isn't much different than O'hana where the throw the salad and appetizers on the table, then just come around with the skewers.



wallyb said:


> Actually I have-
> You know they kinda preform right?
> like mess with you - all in fun though.



We're fans of the AdvClub.  You think a little interactive performance is going to bother us?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We're fans of the AdvClub.  You think a little interactive performance is going to bother us?



okay okay-  
Just trying to help out.
I don't like getting picked or singled out in anyway so I find it a bit off putting.
Didn't know if you were looking for something more intimate /low key / less novel.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> okay okay-
> Just trying to help out.
> I don't like getting picked or singled out in anyway so I find it a bit off putting.
> Didn't know if you were looking for something more intimate /low key / less novel.



You don't like getting singled out??

Bawhahahahahahah


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You don't like getting singled out??
> Bawhahahahahahah



Not out in the world - no.
I'm a shy violet - *damn it!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Not out in the world - no.
> I'm a shy violet - *damn it!*



And I'm a virgin


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> And I'm a virgin



You might be.
But I don't need any proof of purchase.  

I am to shy!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You might be.
> But I don't need any proof of purchase.
> 
> I am to shy!



Sure you are.....I'll take a proof of purchase for that.....well...I'm waiting.....


SHY! HAH!

You know, lying bad...very, very bad.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> SHY! HAH!.



I am. But I don't know how to prove it.




But please continue to berate me.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> But please continue to berate me.



BAD, bad, bad boy!  (I'll continue but only if you like it)


----------



## acourtwdw

What about Cape May? Then after dinner everyone can stroll over to Jellyrolls and sing their hearts out. Or were you trying to stay away from a buffet?


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> What about Cape May? Then after dinner everyone can stroll over to Jellyrolls and sing their hearts out. Or were you trying to stay away from a buffet?



You got it!  Don't want to do a buffet restaurant, and want to keep it "family style" so it's either O'hana or WC.  And we'd already booked O'hana, but after last Thursday night, we're beginning to doubt it.  It may be a moot point if WC doesn't have availability.  I guess I'll have to check tomorrow.

Plus, we're doing a mix and mingle event with all of our out-of-town guests afterward, so no need for Jellyrolls.


----------



## acourtwdw

I would pick Ohana just because I haven't been there.  I do like WCC though.  That would be lots of fun also.  What type of food do you like more-poly or stick to your ribs American fare? What would your guests like more.  If you timed it right would you be able to see the fireworks from the Poly?  That would be very cool.


----------



## Timrobb

Also for "meet and greet" purposes, the WL has a lobby that might be more appropriate?!?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> Also for "meet and greet" purposes, the WL has a lobby that might be more appropriate?!?



I dunno, the Tambu lounge _is_ right next to Ohana


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

'Ohana hands down on this one.


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> I would pick Ohana just because I haven't been there.  I do like WCC though.  That would be lots of fun also.  What type of food do you like more-poly or stick to your ribs American fare? What would your guests like more.  If you timed it right would you be able to see the fireworks from the Poly?  That would be very cool.



You'd book a place you'd never been for your rehearsal dinner?   You're braver than we are!   

As I mentioned earlier, we've got plans for later in the evening and will be there early enough that it's still daylight outside.  So fireworks or castle lighting will not affect things at all.



Timrobb said:


> Also for "meet and greet" purposes, the WL has a lobby that might be more appropriate?!?





ConcKahuna said:


> I dunno, the Tambu lounge _is_ right next to Ohana



We've booked a hospitality suite for the meet and greet with out-of-town guests, so no need to find a place to do it.  We'll head directly over there after the rehearsal dinner (which is just the wedding party and my parents)



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> 'Ohana hands down on this one.



That's what we thought too, until we had such poor service last week.     It just struck us as a better choice overall.  Heck even the name of the place means "family", how perfect is that?  

In the end, we think we'll stick with O'hana, and just request to be away from the fire-pit.  I'll also mention it to our wedding planner to see if she can help us out.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Rob, your wedding planner should be able to help. THat's part of the job.  

I can read the stress in your posts.  I hope you find a few hours to get away from everything and relax.  I think your wedding is going to be as perfect as it can be.


----------



## gppnj

I just wanted to let you know how much I am enjoying this thread. It's awesome to hear about all the little details of what goes into a gay Disney wedding. I don't think I'll ever be having a wedding (Disney or otherwise), but someday I hope to at least attend a Disney wedding. It must be so cool. I hope you post again when it's all over to give us every detail about what happened.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Poor service at 'Ohana recently?   Uh oh. Are you comfortable sharing what transpired? (Not being nosey, I have a reason for asking that I can't post right now).


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Poor service at 'Ohana recently?   Uh oh. Are you comfortable sharing what transpired? (Not being nosey, I have a reason for asking that I can't post right now).



Go back to post #708 on this thread.  I explained some of it there.  This was July 3rd.  Last seating of the night.

Overall, it was just poor service.  They didn't bring our drinks out very quickly, then we couldn't get them refilled.  We waited for quite a while for each item.  We were done with appetizers before we got drinks.  We got salad but then waited for quite a while after we were done eating it for the side dishes to come out.  The sides were cold long before any of the skewers made it to our table.  We practically had to beg to get them to bring us the shrimp at all and when they did it wasn't enough for all 10 of us to even have one piece each.  After multiple requests for drink refills one of our friends got up, went to the server station and got pitchers of water and tea and brought them back to our table himself.  The server's response to all of this was "Well, I'm BUSY trying to get these skewers out!".  Management's response was "oh we know that can be a problem" but then did nothing to even help the guy get drinks.  Granted, he did have three tables of 10 people each, but by that time the restaurant was over half empty.  SOMEONE should have been able to help him.  It really kind of said to us that "you're a table of more than 6 people, so we know you're getting and automatic tip, so we don't have to try as hard."

Of course, being there with a group of Adventurers Club fans, meant that our conversation about "how poor the Disney experience has become and how they don't care about the guest's expereince any more" got very loud.


----------



## turkygurl

We've found the automatic tip to be an issue as well.  When we go anywhere at Disney, it's JaxPiper, me, our two kids, and my brother.  That's an automatic 5.  If anyone else meets us there or joins us for dinner, it's an automatic tip.  Normally it's parties of 8 or more, but not at Disney.  And generally the service is either stellar (from the server's who recognize that good service at a large table means an even bigger tip) or completely lackluster (from the ones who figure that they're getting the money anyway).  

You might want to mention it to the wedding planner, and maybe have her call O'Hana and explain the situation and ask for the best server because of the nature of the event.  It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> We've found the automatic tip to be an issue as well.  When we go anywhere at Disney, it's JaxPiper, me, our two kids, and my brother.  That's an automatic 5.  If anyone else meets us there or joins us for dinner, it's an automatic tip.  Normally it's parties of 8 or more, but not at Disney.  And generally the service is either stellar (from the server's who recognize that good service at a large table means an even bigger tip) or completely lackluster (from the ones who figure that they're getting the money anyway).
> 
> You might want to mention it to the wedding planner, and maybe have her call O'Hana and explain the situation and ask for the best server because of the nature of the event.  It doesn't hurt to ask.



It gets even worse.  We all have Disney Dining Experience cards.  That adds the automatic tip to EVERY ticket regardless of party sized.  So we deal with the autograt each time we eat at Disney.  Our experience with dining has gone downhill overall since they started that policy.  We do tip in addition to the 18% typically, and we NEVER tipped below 20% before this policy went into effect.


----------



## turkygurl

Thanks for telling me that.  We had looked into getting a DDE card, but I don't think we will.  I like being able to decide for myself how much the server deserves.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Thanks for telling me that.  We had looked into getting a DDE card, but I don't think we will.  I like being able to decide for myself how much the server deserves.



Don't get me wrong.  We LOVE the DDE.  It's just the autograt that we don't like.

Honestly, before the autograt policy, we'd take the 20% savings and turn right back around and add it back as the tip.  Now, we've got the 20% discount, and the 18% autograt.  We only add anything now if the service is exceptional.  (Like at SSR Turf Club for instance)  It's still a great plan, but we've noticed that the service levels have dropped, but in most cases the servers don't know that we've got the DDE until we give it to them at the end, so I don't think that's why the service has gotten worse.  I think it's just part of the overall downward trend at Disney.   Sure there are some stand out restaurants and servers but in general, it's not as good as it used to be.  Very sad.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Don't get me wrong.  We LOVE the DDE.  It's just the autograt that we don't like.
> 
> Honestly, before the autograt policy, we'd take the 20% savings and turn right back around and add it back as the tip.  Now, we've got the 20% discount, and the 18% autograt.  We only add anything now if the service is exceptional.  (Like at SSR Turf Club for instance)  It's still a great plan, but we've noticed that the service levels have dropped, but in most cases the servers don't know that we've got the DDE until we give it to them at the end, so I don't think that's why the service has gotten worse.  I think it's just part of the overall downward trend at Disney.   Sure there are some stand out restaurants and servers but in general, it's not as good as it used to be.  Very sad.



I totally agree.  During our trip last year I was extremely dissappointed in a couple of our waiters.  I was bewildered-that had never happened before!   
We are considering joining DDE but not sure how I feel about the 18% automatic gratuity-we are still debating.


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> I totally agree.  During our trip last year I was extremely dissappointed in a couple of our waiters.  I was bewildered-that had never happened before!
> We are considering joining DDE but not sure how I feel about the 18% automatic gratuity-we are still debating.



Bottom line is that it still saves a bunch of money.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> So, since I wouldn't let y'all vote on the chicken dance or on cake flavors, I thought I could at least ask you which style of sunglasses you like better.
> 
> This style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?



Quick update.

I ordered the neon sunglasses for the welcome bags today.  Thanks, everyone who posted their thoughts.  It was ALMOST unanimous.  Everybody loves the neon.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Quick update.
> 
> I ordered the neon sunglasses for the welcome bags today.  Thanks, everyone who posted their thoughts.  It was unanimous.  Everybody loves the neon.



When can I expect that my bag will arrive?


----------



## rosiep

Great choice! I liked the neon ones too. Somehow I missed that vote....must have been thinking about myself that day


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> When can I expect that my bag will arrive?



Rosie, when can you be there?

And you really shouldn't call, Rosie a bag!  It's not nice!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I ordered the neon sunglasses for the welcome bags today.  Thanks, everyone who posted their thoughts.  It was unanimous.  Everybody loves the neon.



Not me. So it can't be unanimous.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Not me. So it can't be unanimous.



FINE!  I fixed it!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie, when can you be there?
> 
> And you really shouldn't call, Rosie a bag!  It's not nice!



That's why I like Robb with two b's better......He's never called me a "bag"!
Only a tote...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> That's why I like Robb with two b's better......He's never called me a "bag"!
> Only a tote...



It wasn't ME!  It was KingLouie!

I told him NOT to call you that!  Can't you see where I said NOT to?

After you called me fat and everything!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's why I like Robb with two b's better......He's never called me a "bag"!
> Only a tote...



You're all about blaming others Rose!  
And false accusations!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I said no such things good sir!!

I just wanted a welcome bag with goodies and neon glasses and you seized it as an opportunity to belittle Rosie. For shame rob, for shame.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You're all about blaming others Rose!
> And false accusations!



I can see that I am outnumbered today! Well...I'll just spin my head around a few times and see where that gets me.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You're all about blaming others Rose!
> And false accusations!



 HEY! Didn't I take full responsibility for the "stair" incident this morning?????


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I said no such things good sir!!
> 
> I just wanted a welcome bag with goodies and neon glasses and you seized it as an opportunity to belittle Rosie. For shame rob, for shame.



You're my new bestest friend....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> HEY! Didn't I take full responsibility for the "stair" incident this morning?????



Yes. Now you want a metal?
Rob was ready to have me hung!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yes. Now you want a metal?
> Rob was ready to have me hung!



Are you saying you're *NOT?*

and with that little ditty...I'm taking my ball and going home...

see ya later folks!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, it's as official as it's going to get.

Scott is stuck with me.

We met with our lawyer today, and signed all the legal documents that we can to protect ourselves and each other.  

We're as married as we can be in the State of Florida.


----------



## Timrobb

CONGRATS!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Well, it's as official as it's going to get.
> 
> Scott is stuck with me.
> 
> We met with our lawyer today, and signed all the legal documents that we can to protect ourselves and each other.
> 
> We're as married as we can be in the State of Florida.



Congratulations!    

Now that you can let yourself go I suggest you go out and have a decadent treat! Do you guys have Houston's steakhouse out there? They have a deliciouse five nut brownie, I could eat it all and I'm not even a chocolate fan. 

Now you can wear these around the house


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, it's as official as it's going to get.
> Scott is stuck with me.



Yeah - Scott saved some other poor 
unsuspecting mo form a terrible fate!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Yeah - Scott saved some other poor
> unsuspecting mo form a terrible fate!



Be nice Wally! Rob's a catch! and not the in the way you catch an STD.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Be nice Wally! Rob's a catch! and not the in the way you catch an STD.



*You're right* - antibiotics won't get rid of Rob.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *You're right* - antibiotics won't get rid of Rob.



I was wondering what you would do with that setup, we should go into sitcom writing!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was wondering what you would do with that setup, we should go into sitcom writing!



It's a gift!


----------



## Sillyminny40

Ah! just loved reading your stories! Thanks for posting and warming our hearts with your love. (loved the food photos yum!)

From a straight middle of the road Canadian mommy who loves love stories!


----------



## rpmdfw

Sillyminny40 said:


> Ah! just loved reading your stories! Thanks for posting and warming our hearts with your love. (loved the food photos yum!)
> 
> From a straight middle of the road Canadian mommy who loves love stories!



I'm glad you're enjoying it!  

Have you checked out the zany out-of-control fun at the Wedding Shower? 

Here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498


----------



## rpmdfw

So, I've been sitting here wracking my brain, but I just can't think of any wedding update stuff to post.

RSVPs have slowed to a trickle, but we've got the majority of them in.  We can't call the RSVP slackers until next week, because the deadline is August first, and we have to give them the chance to respond before we start calling and asking them "what the heck, why didn't you send it back?"

We had planned on going suit shopping this weekend, but I'll be sidelined by a root canal scheduled for tomorrow morning instead.

So the only thing I've really been doing lately is trying to spread the word to as many people as possible that they should send emails and snail mail letters to the big wigs at Disney and beg them to keep the Adventurers Club open.  (see the links in my profile).

Sorry about the lack of interesting stuff going on, but as soon as something else happens, I'll let you all know.

Rob


----------



## rosiep

Actually, this is a good thing. It sounds as if you have everything all under control. That's a nice place to be isn't it?

As for the root canal..make them give you lots of drugs even if it doesn't hurt..then come back here and SHARE.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, I've been sitting here wracking my brain, but I just can't think of any wedding update stuff to post.
> 
> Sorry about the lack of interesting stuff going on, but as soon as something else happens, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Rob



We could make crap up?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> We could make crap up?



No!  That's what the virtual shower is for!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No!  That's what the virtual shower is for!



I'm stay out of there - till Rosie puts her top back on!
It's HORRIBLE I tell you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob,

EEEK!  I hate dental procedures!  I hope it goes well!

My pre-trip has pretty much come to a screeching halt because there is nothing to post, so I can relate.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Eeeewwww root canal.....did they give you some good drugs for that?  I sure hope they did.  Hang in there!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm stay out of there - till Rosie puts her top back on!
> It's HORRIBLE I tell you!



Unwad your panties mister..it's a little chilly here today so the girls are covered up.


----------



## keenercam

What an awesome planning journal! You have everything under control and all of your plans sound fabulous!!  We are doing our rehearsal dinner at OHanas, so I am really hoping the service will be up to par.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.   Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well if you've run out of things for now, I think we should start talking about wedding gifts! I got this for you off your registry.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well if you've run out of things for now, I think we should start talking about wedding gifts! I got this for you off your registry.



OMG! That's just too perfect!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well if you've run out of things for now, I think we should start talking about wedding gifts! I got this for you off your registry.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Why all the anger about Elmo?  He's freakin' adorable.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, maybe I'm just cranky because my mouth hurts and all, but let me be very clear here.

*ALL CHICKEN DANCE AND WEDDING CRASHING JOKES HAVE CEASED TO BE FUNNY!*

They weren't all that funny to begin with and they've lived LONG past whatever amusement value they had.  

I'm not kidding, I'm not playing along, I'm not pretending to laugh about it anymore.

Any questions?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, maybe I'm just cranky because my mouth hurts and all, but let me be very clear here.
> 
> *ALL CHICKEN DANCE AND WEDDING CRASHING JOKES HAVE CEASED TO BE FUNNY!*
> 
> They weren't all that funny to begin with and they've lived LONG past whatever amusement value they had.
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm not playing along, I'm not pretending to laugh about it anymore.
> 
> Any questions?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Wow!  Should I send you some Lortab?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, maybe I'm just cranky because my mouth hurts and all, but let me be very clear here.
> 
> *ALL CHICKEN DANCE AND WEDDING CRASHING JOKES HAVE CEASED TO BE FUNNY!*
> 
> They weren't all that funny to begin with and they've lived LONG past whatever amusement value they had.
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm not playing along, I'm not pretending to laugh about it anymore.
> 
> Any questions?



Touchy, touchy...

Quick someone make him a cute Chippendale Man so he can be TOUCHY with that instead.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Wow!  Should I send you some Lortab?



No need for the Loritab.  They'll give me eiher Demerol or Vicodin tomorrow morning.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh gosh. A root canal is miserable. Sorry that you are having that much discomfort! Hope it goes well and you are fixed up FAST!!!!!


----------



## lurkyloo

mykidsintow said:


> Yummmm.... This thread makes me want to get a divorce!



   

Best. Planning Journal comment. EVER.


----------



## wallyb

Please find some good drugs sweetie!


----------



## kingLouiethe1




----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



ROB!

Look what you did...you made him cry....now go give him a hug and say you're sorry.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> ROB!
> 
> Look what you did...you made him cry....now go give him a hug and say you're sorry.



Why?  Nobody forced him to jump on the evil chicken dance bandwagon.  

He was the last straw, that's all.

When his wedding is only two months away, he'll understand.  Trust me.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Why?  Nobody forced him to jump on the evil chicken dance bandwagon.
> 
> He was the last straw, that's all.
> 
> When his wedding is only two months away, he'll understand.  Trust me.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


>





rosiep said:


> ROB!
> 
> Look what you did...you made him cry....now go give him a hug and say you're sorry.





rpmdfw said:


> Why?  Nobody forced him to jump on the evil chicken dance bandwagon.
> 
> He was the last straw, that's all.
> 
> When his wedding is only two months away, he'll understand.  Trust me.





kingLouiethe1 said:


>



Good God Man!  Quite being the model Bridezilla, Groomzilla, or Gayzilla that you are being about this and just make nice! You are coming across like a total Toolzilla.   And....please take either me or Wally up on our offer of "happy pills"!


----------



## starann

While the pain BEFORE a root canal is bad, the actual root canal is not that bad....I SWEAR....I have had 3 of them (I had a BAD...no, horrible... childhood experience with a dentist and didn't go back until it was time for a root canal).  They numb you up, just like filling a cavity and presto, pongo, a little swelling and discomfort (which is nothing once you pop a vicodin or 4) and you are good to go!

Really the pain before is much worse.  By this time tomorrow you will be feeling so much better....not to mention the pain med high!!!

Feel better!


----------



## lurkyloo

rpmdfw said:


> One of the brides over on the Weddings and Honeymoon boards referred to the bride and groom hats as "free dessert magnets".




OMG - that's me! That's ME!!! 

(Sorry... I'm still back on Page 24 catching up  )


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Why?  Nobody forced him to jump on the evil chicken dance bandwagon.
> 
> He was the last straw, that's all.
> 
> When his wedding is only two months away, he'll understand.  Trust me.



I tease you Rob, and I apologize. I think this is the right time to tell you though that Wally made me do it, and you should direct all your anger at him


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I tease you Rob, and I apologize. I think this is the right time to tell you though that Wally made me do it, and you should direct all your anger at him



Thanks for covering for me...


----------



## Lynn5700

Hi! I just saw your thread over on Disney Wedding and Honeymoon board 

Just wanted to say all of your plans sound great and I agree..No Chicken Dance lol..JK..I told my DJ that too though lol.

What day is your wedding???? We are going to be in Disney Oct 1-8...I see in your ticker it is 2 months and 4 days so would that be the end of Sept????


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I tease you Rob, and I apologize. I think this is the right time to tell you though that Wally made me do it, and you should direct all your anger at him



Good gaawd !  
Don't EVEN!
It's pure *kismet* that it was not me - and I backed off the *"offending topic"* in time - 
cause "there but for the grace..." -it could have very well been me - 
but *no* I had *nothing* to do with this.

Rob shifted in to warp factor bridezilla mode - 
do you think I want him on my butt?!?  

Frankly - I'm frightened now.




Till I know we have the "all clear" I'm going to just be all-
Yes Rob.
No Rob.
Nice weather today Rob.

Louie - own it.


----------



## starann

so......how are you feeling?  How did the root canal go?


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> so......how are you feeling?  How did the root canal go?



My appointment is in two hours.  Probably won't be back on the boards until late afternoon, if at all.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Till I know we have the "all clear" I'm going to just be all-
> Yes Rob.
> No Rob.
> Nice weather today Rob.



Oh, REALLY?  

I could learn to like that!  

I may have to milk this for all it's worth.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, REALLY?
> 
> I could learn to like that!
> 
> I may have to milk this for all it's worth.



Yes Rob ... Sir.


----------



## 29apr00

Hi Rob!!  Jumping over from the wedding board!!

Love your cake!!  I've never seen that one before, and the wedding board seems to have pics of all the cakes Disney does!!  It looks great!!

And your centerpieces are awesome!!!  I love the wands!  Great idea!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Till I know we have the "all clear" I'm going to just be all-
> Yes Rob.
> No Rob.
> Nice weather today Rob.
> 
> Louie - own it.



But he scares me


----------



## Topper

Well, I just read 55 pages of gaylicious hilarity!  

Rob, you and Scott will be happy forever, I just feel it.  I met my partner at the tender age of 21 and we are still together! 

My partner and I are celebrating 25 years together in November (shaddup Wally  ) and I think "first" song #3 is the best (I understand the "preaching" concerns, but it still portrays the issues that same sex couples face everyday).

For the Mother/Son dance, have you considered this?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W75O-x2C3s

Congrats again, ain't love grand?


----------



## rosiep

Congratulations Topper!


----------



## wallyb

Topper said:


> (shaddup Wally  )and?



NICE!
very nice.
Could we maybe exchange pleasantries before 
you ***** slap me?


----------



## Topper

wallyb said:


> NICE!
> very nice.
> Could we maybe exchange pleasantries before
> you ***** slap me?



I love you Wally, just not in that way, k?  

Btw, my name is Topper (really), nice to meet you Wally.


----------



## rosiep

Topper said:


> I love you Wally, just not in that way, k?
> 
> Btw, my name is Topper (really), nice to meet you Wally.



Don't play with him! He has rabies...and scabbies...and cooties!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Now Slap him!

We can sell T-Shirts!

I slapped Wally on the Dis!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> NICE!
> very nice.
> Could we maybe exchange pleasantries before
> you ***** slap me?



Wally, you look lovely today.

***SLAP***


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> Now Slap him!
> 
> We can sell T-Shirts!
> 
> I slapped Wally on the Dis!



Those shirts would sell like hotcakes!  Actually, I bet Wally would love to be slapped around a little.  Dontcha think?


----------



## wallyb

Topper said:


> I love you Wally, just not in that way, k?
> 
> Btw, my name is Topper (really), nice to meet you Wally.



*Salutations Kind Sir.*
Now exactly what way would you like to love me?


----------



## wallyb

*Well don't hold back gang!*
Everyone just pile on!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Wally, if he doesn't love you in "that" way, then he loves you in "The Other" way.  Geeze, read the manual.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *Well don't hold back gang!*
> Everyone just pile on!




Ok if you insist!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Salutations Kind Sir.*
> Now exactly what way would you like to love me?



Wally..leave Topper alone..We don't know if (s)he's been vaccinated against you yet!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Well don't hold back gang!*
> Everyone just pile on!



Dog pile on the Rabbit! Dog pile on the Rabbit!

(Bugs Bunny anyone??)


----------



## wallyb

...and this is the pack of wolfs I call friends


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> ...and this is the pack of wolfs I call friends



Wolves are just untrained puppies


----------



## rpmdfw

lurkyloo said:


> OMG - that's me! That's ME!!!
> 
> (Sorry... I'm still back on Page 24 catching up  )



Yep!  I told you I'd read all of your trip reports!   



Lynn5700 said:


> What day is your wedding???? We are going to be in Disney Oct 1-8...I see in your ticker it is 2 months and 4 days so would that be the end of Sept????



Sept 28th.  Sunday night, so we can have the Atlantic Dance all evening.



29apr00 said:


> Hi Rob!!  Jumping over from the wedding board!!
> 
> Love your cake!!  I've never seen that one before, and the wedding board seems to have pics of all the cakes Disney does!!  It looks great!!
> 
> And your centerpieces are awesome!!!  I love the wands!  Great idea!



Yeah.  We fell in love with that cake on our site visit and never saw anything we liked better.  I was searching for centerpieces to match it and ADH when I found the wanderfuls.  Total kismet.



Topper said:


> Well, I just read 55 pages of gaylicious hilarity!
> 
> Rob, you and Scott will be happy forever, I just feel it.  I met my partner at the tender age of 21 and we are still together!



Welcome aboard, Topper!  Congrats on 25 years!



OrlandoMike said:


> Now Slap him!
> 
> We can sell T-Shirts!
> 
> I slapped Wally on the Dis!




C'mon now, y'all.  Be nicer to Wally.  Sure he has his faults, but he makes us laugh, so it's all good.  

Plus he's scared of me now, and I'm milking it for all it's worth!


----------



## Topper

wallyb said:


> *Salutations Kind Sir.*
> Now exactly what way would you like to love me?



Well, who doesn't love a mischievous imp with little horns?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Topper said:


> Well, who doesn't love a mischievous imp with little horns?



Jesus?


----------



## Topper

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Jesus?


----------



## Topper

Oh, and Louie, I know you don't want to talk about it, but you NEED to explain your tag....



> Banned at Fred Segal's, unpleasantness, harsh words, legs broken, not talking about it


----------



## Handbag Lady

Hi,

I just stumbled in here and I'm reading and I'm at page 20.

You are talking about cufflicks. Would it be wrong to suggest wearing all of them? Superman on your right, one of the theatre faces on the left, and then for your partner he gets to wear Papa's to symbolize his joining of your family?

I totally dig your symbolizations.


----------



## rpmdfw

Handbag Lady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just stumbled in here and I'm reading and I'm at page 20.
> 
> You are talking about cufflicks. Would it be wrong to suggest wearing all of them? Superman on your right, one of the theatre faces on the left, and then for your partner he gets to wear Papa's to symbolize his joining of your family?
> 
> I totally dig your symbolizations.



Ah the great cufflink dilemma!     Seems so small now in light of the whole "They're closing Pleasure Island, Please Save the AdvClub" stuff I'm living with every day now.   

My partner will be wearing a pair of his Dad's cufflinks, as a representation of his family and past.  Which is totally fitting.

I think I've solved the cufflink dilemma, though.  My current plan is to wear the Superman cufflinks.  They symbolize the part of my life where I started to stand on my own two feet.  I'm very proud of "paying my own way", so it's an important symbol to me.

On connections to my past however, I've come up with a couple.  When my sister got married I gave her my grandmother's wedding rings.  I'd been wearing them on my pinky since Grandma died.  They were my gift to her, and her "something old" for her own wedding.  She's loaning them back to me so that I have "something borrowed".  While opening up the box that has the cufflinks in it, I found that I have one of Papa's watches, and that it still works.  That will be my "something old".  That way they're both with me that day.  Oh, and just for the sake of letting y'all know before you ask.  My suit and shoes are "new" and as mentioned before, my tie is "blue". Superman blue, which ties back to the cufflinks.

All I can find on the "old, new, borrowed, blue" tradition is that it's "for luck" or "prosperity", so we're gonna keep it.  If it had been "for fertility" or "large family" we'd have skipped it.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Awwww.....that's so sweet.  I love the way you tied your grandparents into your big day!

Also, I am glad to see cuddly Rob back here today.  I like this side of you much better!


----------



## Handbag Lady

I was so sorry to hear of the AC closing. I never got to see it and I won't since we won't be returning until October.

But. You are getting married the day before I turn 40. So that's a party right there in itself.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I love the way the rings and the watch are working out!

Don't forget a penny in your shoes!  That's for luck too.


----------



## wallyb

Topper said:


> Well, who doesn't love a mischievous imp with little horns?



Little horns?  
They do grow ya know!


----------



## rpmdfw

Yikes!   

Two months exactly from today!   

So much left to do! 

Spoke to my mom over the weekend.  She's gotten a stress fracture in her ankle (same exact place, opposite foot as the one she broke in Italy last year).  It doesn't appear to be very severe, so we're crossing our fingers as hoping that she'll be out of the "boot" in time to dance with us at the wedding.  I'm just glad it's not as bad as last time.  She was in a lot of pain for over a week in Italy (and maneuvering on crutches or a wheelchair in those ancient city centers is a nightmare).  At least this time it's not as bad, and she's at home.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ouch!  

I hope your mom's OK!!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Spoke to my mom over the weekend.  She's gotten a stress fracture in her ankle (same exact place, opposite foot as the one she broke in Italy last year).  It doesn't appear to be very severe, so we're crossing our fingers as hoping that she'll be out of the "boot" in time to dance with us at the wedding.  I'm just glad it's not as bad as last time.  She was in a lot of pain for over a week in Italy (and maneuvering on crutches or a wheelchair in those ancient city centers is a nightmare).  At least this time it's not as bad, and she's at home.



Maybe Mom should go with a more 
sensible footwear choice when touring?


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Ouch!
> I hope your mom's OK!!



She'll be fine.  And we'll work around whatever we have to work around.



wallyb said:


> Maybe Mom should go with a more
> sensible footwear choice when touring?



I'm choosing to ignore that.  

Be thankful.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm choosing to ignore that.
> Be thankful.


   
I forgot!
Yes sir - I'm sure she'll be fine in no time sir. 

It was Louie Sir.


----------



## turkygurl

Tell mom not to worry.  Don't you remember the Cosby Show episode where they were supposed to go out, but Claire had broken her foot and didn't want to go out with an ugly cast and Cliff's dad went and talked to her and spruced up the cast and made it all glittery and fun and she carried her sparkly cane and wound up dancing and having fun anyway...

I watch too much T.V.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I watch too much T.V.


----------



## turkygurl

Ssshhh.  Don't tell JaxPiper, he already thinks I do, so I try not to give him more ammunition for his case.

But seriously, sparkly cast...  as Tim Gunn would say, "Make it Work!"


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Ssshhh.  Don't tell JaxPiper, he already thinks I do, so I try not to give him more ammunition for his case.
> 
> But seriously, sparkly cast...  as Tim Gunn would say, "Make it Work!"



Sparkly?  Really?   

 I'd think that spray adhesive and about a yard of blue satin acetate in shade that matches my tie and/or her dress would be a better fix. 

(Did I ever mention that I've got a Bachelors Degree in Theatre Arts and spent a year working in the costume shop in college as their "crafts person" making hats, masks, etc as well as dying fabrics?)


----------



## turkygurl

> Did I ever mention that I've got a Bachelors in Theatre Arts and spent a year working in the costume shop in college as their "crafts person" make hats, masks, etc as well as dying fabrics?



Did I mention that I absolutely love you?  My mom has her Masters in Theatre Arts and wrote/directed/performed plays for years.  Now she refuses to do anything at all (retirement).  I started acting (natural drama queen) at a young age, and wound up competing in Reader's Theatre in college.  I'm waiting til the kids are a little older, and I'm going to try to break back into the local scene.  When it's in your blood, you know?

And a satin cover for the cast in a matching shade would be great.  Satin in shiny, and shiny is just as good as sparkly.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Did I mention that I absolutely love you?  My mom has her Masters in Theatre Arts and wrote/directed/performed plays for years.  Now she refuses to do anything at all (retirement).  I started acting (natural drama queen) at a young age, and wound up competing in Reader's Theatre in college.  I'm waiting til the kids are a little older, and I'm going to try to break back into the local scene.  When it's in your blood, you know?
> 
> And a satin cover for the cast in a matching shade would be great.  Satin in shiny, and shiny is just as good as sparkly.



Will you love me even more if I tell you that Scott also has a BA in Theatre Arts?  He's currently in rehearsals for a production of "Much Ado About Nothing" in Clermont.  He has to miss my 40th birthday because of dress rehearsal.    The upside is that he looks very sexy with the goatee he's had to grow.  

I don't do much in the way of theatre these days (except watch it) because I got badly burned once upon a time by a partner who embezzled from our small not-for-profit theatre company and then left just as the IRS got involved.  I was the Artistic Director, he was the Managing Director.  It was ugly.

The fact that Scott and I are both theatre geeks probably explains a lot of why we love the Adventurers Club, though, doesn't it?


----------



## turkygurl

Now I do love you more!  It probably explains why I loved the AC on sight though.    When do Scott's shows start?


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Now I do love you more!  It probably explains why I loved the AC on sight though.    When do Scott's shows start?



August 14th.  Two weekends.  WAAAAY! out in Clermont.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Sparkly?  Really?
> I'd think that spray adhesive and about a yard of blue satin acetate in shade that matches my tie and/or her dress would be a better fix.



Love love love it!





That'll just be the bees knees!
I'm going to do this positive ray of sunshine crap 
for a while - and see if I can turn this hating 
on wally thing around.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Love love love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll just be the bees knees!
> I'm going to do this positive ray of sunshine crap
> for a while - and see if I can turn this hating
> on wally thing around.



So you mean that saying "Love love love it!" was just you being phony?

You don't really like it?


----------



## wallyb

Well - Since Im only doing joy now-
I can only be positive.

I'm sure whatever you decide -
Will be good golly great!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well - Since Im only doing joy now-
> I can only be positive.
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide -
> Will be good golly great!



You know, I think I prefer "Real Wally" over "Stepford Wife Wally".  Please go back to being your normal loveable self before we all go into a dieabetic coma.  




Provided of course that "Real Wally" doesn't mention the two evil subjects of course.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You know, I think I prefer "Real Wally" over "Stepford Wife Wally".  Please go back to being your normal loveable self before we all go into a dieabetic coma.
> Provided of course that "Real Wally" doesn't mention the two evil subjects of course.



It's not alll about what you want sweety -
but wouldn't that be special-
I've got a preception problem on several of these threads-




Operation *Sweetness & Light* is in full effect.
Bless you! And kisses.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> It's not alll about what you want sweety -
> but wouldn't that be special-
> I've got a preception problem on several of these threads-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation *Sweetness & Light* is in full effect.
> Bless you! And kisses.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


>



*What a lovely graphic Micky - 
whatever are you trying to convey?
Hope it's nice?*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *What a lovely graphic Micky -
> whatever are you trying to convey?
> Hope it's nice?*



Isn't that the international symbol for "Water Fountain"?

Perhaps he's thirsty!

 Wally, can you help him with his thirst?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Isn't that the international symbol for "Water Fountain"?
> Perhaps he's thirsty!
> Wally, can you help him with his thirst?



*I'd be glad to make a pot 
of soothing chamomile tea!*








*Would you like that Micky? - 
You work so hard to keep us on the right path.*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Thanks Wally!  The tea is lovely!  Would you like a cookie?









Maybe if we just play along, he will find his way back to us?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Thanks Wally!  The tea is lovely!  Would you like a cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if we just play along, he will find his way back to us?



_So thoughtful!_
*You're so gallant and strong and upstanding!
I love you M*an!




*But I just could not take one of those lovely cookies -
I have so many blessings already - perhaps there's 
some deserving orphans you could leave them with?*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> _So thoughtful!_
> *You're so gallant and strong and upstanding!
> I love you M*an!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I just could not take one of those lovely cookies -
> I have so many blessings already - perhaps there's
> some deserving orphans you could leave them with?*



I agree with Wally, but now I also agree with anything Rob says!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I agree with Wally, but now I also agree with anything Rob says!



So, if I tell you to disagree with Wally?  What will you do?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, if I tell you to disagree with Wally?  What will you do?



*Agree with Love!
Agree with joy!
I would hope so!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> So, if I tell you to disagree with Wally?  What will you do?



I agree with you.


----------



## GurGie

turkygurl said:


> Did I mention that I absolutely love you?  My mom has her Masters in Theatre Arts and wrote/directed/performed plays for years.  Now she refuses to do anything at all (retirement).  I started acting (natural drama queen) at a young age, and wound up competing in Reader's Theatre in college.  I'm waiting til the kids are a little older, and I'm going to try to break back into the local scene.  When it's in your blood, you know?
> 
> And a satin cover for the cast in a matching shade would be great.  Satin in shiny, and shiny is just as good as sparkly.




I got a Theatre degree as well and am still working in it. I'm not surprised to find so many of you here  

Is it a tragedy that I have never been to the Adventurer's Club (and I live in Florida?)


----------



## rpmdfw

GurGie said:


> Is it a tragedy that I have never been to the Adventurer's Club (and I live in Florida?)



Tragedy is an understatement.

Some of the most talented performers I have ever had the priviledge to watch.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Tragedy is an understatement.
> 
> Some of the most talented performers I have ever had the priviledge to watch.



*I concur.
lovely - pillars of the community.
Much like you Rob!*


----------



## wallyb

*I bid you a fine adue.*
I'll be back tomorrow 
to spread more sunshine.
*Nifty dreams to all you kooky knuckle-heads.*


----------



## IndyBride

I finished the your planning journal before work!!! Do I get my medal now??? 

BTW- all the plans a fabulous!


----------



## rpmdfw

IndyBride said:


> I finished the your planning journal before work!!! Do I get my medal now???
> 
> BTW- all the plans a fabulous!



Medal?    Did anyone mention a medal to this poor girl?  

If you've finished this thread, it's time for you to tackle the virtual shower.

but as kinglouie says "It's not for the faint of heart"


----------



## wallyb

*Glorious day-
One more day closer to the blissful day!
Oh Happy day!*​


----------



## IndyBride

rpmdfw said:


> Medal?    Did anyone mention a medal to this poor girl?
> 
> If you've finished this thread, it's time for you to tackle the virtual shower.
> 
> but as kinglouie says "It's not for the faint of heart"



I don't know if I can handle that yet... Goats are not my forte! I shall make my own medal than! And wear it proudly!


----------



## rpmdfw

IndyBride said:


> I don't know if I can handle that yet... Goats are not my forte! I shall make my own medal than! And wear it proudly!



Ooh!  She's "crafty"!  I love it!

Don't worry about the goat.  It's harmless, and pretty much under control.

It's Wally, you need to worry about.


----------



## wallyb

*Till tomorrow!
Love enough for everyone!*​


----------



## kingLouiethe1

This is all your fault Rob.


----------



## rosiep

IndyBride said:


> I don't know if I can handle that yet... Goats are not my forte! I shall make my own medal than! And wear it proudly!



But..but...she's a wnderful goat


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> This is all your fault Rob.



I fail to see HOW!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> But..but...she's a wnderful goat



Aye, she'll make a tasty kebab


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I fail to see HOW!



Your little outburst discombobulated Wally, and Elmo is dead


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Your little outburst discombobulated Wally, and Elmo is dead



Perhaps.  But that has not been proven to be the cause of either Wally's current state, nor of Elmo's suicide.

At any rate.  YOU caused the outburst, therefore it's all YOUR fault!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Perhaps.  But that has not been proven to be the cause of either Wally's current state, nor of Elmo's suicide.
> 
> At any rate.  YOU caused the outburst, therefore it's all YOUR fault!



have you checked the shower board?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> have you checked the shower board?



I'm being framed.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> I'm being framed.



Shall I call Nancy Grace?  God know's she's got people in town already!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So....   were is this "virtual shower" I have been hearing so much about?

Oh!  And are you registered anywhere?


----------



## travelmel

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, first off I have to say that I'm terribly impressed with how well Disney handles this process.  They make it VERY easy, and as low-stress as it can possibly be.  It helped that our wedding planner was a blast to deal with.  She made it fun, and comfortable.
> 
> As for the fact that we're two gay men, you'd think that they deal with commitment ceremonies every day, all day long.  They all acted like they were genuinely happy for us and honored to be a part of our big day.  This goes a LONG way toward justifying the cost in our book.
> 
> We arrived (accompanied by my mom) at the wedding studio at a bit before our 9 am start time, and wandered around the room a little bit (along with other people there for planning sessions.  I gotta say, one of those girls was SCARY tacky, but I digress).
> 
> They schedule 4 hours for the planning session.  We were done in two.  Apparently most people don't walk in with everything in lists and spreadsheets the way I did, because they were very impressed with our level of organization.
> 
> We walked through our vision for "our day" from beginning to end in as great of detail as we could.  Where are we staying, where are we getting ready, are we going to see each other before the ceremony?  How are we getting there?  How are the guests getting there?  How is everyone getting to the reception?  What order do things happen at the reception?  Details about photography, etc.  It was a lot of fun, and having done our research ahead of time really paid off.  We breezed through the questions with answers to most of the questions.
> 
> Once that was done they brought out the "cake tray" with eight cake flavors and 10 filling flavors for us to try.   Can I just say I want someone to bring me a "cake tray" every day.  It was yummy!  And mixing and matching the flavors was very fun.  Here's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the floral event planner who works with DFTW arrived, just as we were deciding on cakes.  She was a real hoot, and I was kind of bummed that we really won't be working with her that much.  We're just doing 6 boutonnieres and 3 corsages.   The centerpieces we're using are non-floral and do double duty as centerpiece and wedding favor, so we didn't need any flowers for the tables.  We're not getting flowers on the cake because we thought it looked too girly, and the Atlantic Dance Hall (where the reception is) doesn't need any additional decorations.
> 
> Up next:  We're done early, how do we kill three hours before our menu tasting at the Boardwalk?




hellooooooooooooooo there!  I'm new to the wedding thread and this is my first viewing! WE LOVE LOVE LOVE the cake plate!  My husband says we can do a re-newal in 10 yrs... but I may not have grandkids by then so maybe 20 yrs. LOL 

Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to you guys being my first Disney Wedding thread! 

Melissa


----------



## travelmel

mykidsintow said:


> Yummmm.... This thread makes me want to get a divorce!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Classic!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So....   were is this "virtual shower" I have been hearing so much about?
> 
> Oh!  And are you registered anywhere?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498

Here you go..jump right in at anytime...all gifts/money orders should be made out to me: RosieP, I'll be handling things until our friend WallyB comes back.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Your little outburst discombobulated Wally, and Elmo is dead





rpmdfw said:


> Perhaps.  But that has not been proven to be the cause of either Wally's current state, nor of Elmo's suicide.
> 
> At any rate.  YOU caused the outburst, therefore it's all YOUR fault!



Don't you see what's happening here?? This is what he's been planning all along...We'll all go mad, start blaming one another and then before you know it there's a goat or a daschund buried in the wedding cake...


----------



## wallyb

*Wednesday! A great Day to Celebrate Love ... and Joy*


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So....   were is this "virtual shower" I have been hearing so much about?
> 
> Oh!  And are you registered anywhere?



Follow the link Rosie so graciously supplied.  Please ignore the antics of the goat and any accusations of muppet homocide.  They're all just pre-wedding pranks.   



travelmel said:


> hellooooooooooooooo there!  I'm new to the wedding thread and this is my first viewing! WE LOVE LOVE LOVE the cake plate!  My husband says we can do a re-newal in 10 yrs... but I may not have grandkids by then so maybe 20 yrs. LOL
> 
> Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to you guys being my first Disney Wedding thread!
> 
> Melissa



Welcome aboard!  Yeah, love the cake tray.   I wish I had one right now!



rosiep said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498
> 
> Here you go..jump right in at anytime...all gifts/money orders should be made out to me: RosieP, I'll be handling things until our friend WallyB comes back.



Do not under any circumstances send money or gifts to either Wally or Rosie!  (or KingLouie or anybody else, for that matter).    

In all honesty, we've created a couple of small registries for family because they pressured us into it.  We're really not doing this to get presents.  (The virtual shower has been great for that, because they're virtual presents!   )  We just wanted to get the special people in our life together so we could celebrate what Scott and I have with them.  There's not honestly much we NEED, so we didn't give any thought to asking for gifts.  Boy howdy, though did we get push back on that!  My father keeps telling the relatives that we're registered at the bank and that a "bucket of cash" is the recommended present!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> My father keeps telling the relatives that we're registered at the bank and that a "bucket of cash" is the recommended present!



Your Daddy sounds like good people.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Your Daddy sounds like good people.



 

He is indeed!


----------



## acourtwdw

How are the RSVP's coming? Isn't the deadline this week?


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> How are the RSVP's coming? Isn't the deadline this week?



As of yesterday, we've had exactly 50 RSVPs come in.  We'll need to start contacting people after Friday.  (Yes, the deadline was August 1st).  We'll need to call or email about 12 people.  We've had a few contact us that they're trying to figure out who will be able to make the trip (my cousins, not sure if the whole family can come, etc). Overall, we've done VERY well.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Do not under any circumstances send money or gifts to either Wally or Rosie!  (or KingLouie or anybody else, for that matter).
> 
> In all honesty, we've created a couple of small registries for family because they pressured us into it.  *We're really not doing this to get presents.*  (The virtual shower has been great for that, because they're virtual presents!   )  We just wanted to get the special people in our life together so we could celebrate what Scott and I have with them.  There's not honestly much we NEED, so we didn't give any thought to asking for gifts.  Boy howdy, though did we get push back on that!  My father keeps telling the relatives that we're registered at the bank and that a "bucket of cash" is the recommended present!



 James and I _only_ did it for the presents...and look what happened to us....We figure after 25 yrs they'll not think we duped them....but next year we call it quits


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> James and I _only_ did it for the presents...and look what happened to us....We figure after 25 yrs they'll not think we duped them....but next year we call it quits



Dibs on the fondu set!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Oh, Rosie, don't even joke like that.  It's good to see two people, even straight/slightly bent ones, can make a relationship last for so long.

We are almost officially to 9 years.  We always say that "We are planning a future, not a disaster!"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Dibs on the fondu set!



You can have the fondue set.  We've already got 6 sets at our house.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> You can have the fondue set.  We've already got 6 sets at our house.



Hmm.  What havoc can you cause with all those pointy little forks?


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh, Rosie, don't even joke like that.  It's good to see two people, even straight/slightly bent ones, can make a relationship last for so long.
> 
> We are almost officially to 9 years.  We always say that "We are planning a future, not a disaster!"



Lindy...in all seriousness...I still adore James. You can imagine that in 25 yrs we've been through a heck of a lot ....A sense of humor definitely helps!


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hmm.  What havoc can you cause with all those pointy little forks?



Not sure about havoc, but I do throw one HELL of a fondue party!   

In my family, It's not uncommon for us to have a sit down dinner of 3 courses of fondue for more than 12 people.  Quite the crazy scene with at least three pots going at any time.

SOO much fun.

Fondue has been my favorite meal for as long as I can remember, and is typically my choice for my birthday as well as a recent tradition developing for it to be Christmas Dinner(my sister's in-laws do the big turkey dinner on Christmas Eve, so our family started doing fondue on Christmas day).

Fondue Pots have also been my standard wedding gift to friends and family who are getting married.  We've had to specifically communicate that "Rob & Scott have plenty of fondue sets!" for fear of getting another dozen as wedding gifts.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Not sure about havoc, but I do throw one HELL of a fondue party!
> 
> In my family, It's not uncommon for us to have a sit down dinner of 3 courses of fondue for more than 12 people.  Quite the crazy scene with at least three pots going at any time.
> 
> SOO much fun.
> 
> Fondue has been my favorite meal for as long as I can remember, and is typically my choice for my birthday as well as a recent tradition developing for it to be Christmas Dinner(my sister's in-laws do the big turkey dinner on Christmas Eve, so our family started doing fondue on Christmas day).
> 
> Fondue Pots have also been my standard wedding gift to friends and family who are getting married.  We've had to specifically communicate that "Rob & Scott have plenty of fondue sets!" for fear of getting another dozen as wedding gifts.



You know I have not once eaten fondue.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know I have not once eaten fondue.



 

The Melting Pot is a Fondue Restaurant Chain that is quite good.  It looks like there are some in your neck of the woods.  When you've got just you and your honey there, it's very romantic.  It also looks like there might be a few independent fondue restaurants in the L.A. area.  Those might be better than a chain.

We'll be invading the local Melting Pot within the next two weeks for my birthday.  11 people so far.  Not quite intimate or romantic, but still very fun!


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hmm.  What havoc can you cause with all those pointy little forks?



*I know! I know! Pick Me!*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We'll be invading the local Melting Pot within the next two weeks for my birthday.  11 people so far.  Not quite intimate or romantic, but still very fun!



Wow - I thought the elderly had issues digesting milk products?-
and are you not concerned your cane will catch on fire or your walker will trip someone up and they 'll get molten cheese all over them.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wow - I thought the elderly had issues digesting milk products?-
> and are you not concerned your cane will catch on fire or your walker will trip someone up and they 'll get molten cheese all over them.



I'm not worried about any of those things.  I'm still quite young!  (and I act even younger!)

I'm happy to be turning 40.  Life's been a great ride so far, and each year is better than the last.  I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not worried about any of those things.  I'm still quite young!  (and I act even younger!)
> 
> I'm happy to be turning 40.  Life's been a great ride so far, and each year is better than the last.  I'm looking forward to the next one.



40!
And I'm the one you guys thought was tripping.


----------



## acourtwdw

I have never fondue'd either.  The closet Melting Pot is in the Detroit area, about hour and half away. I would love to partake in lots of melted cheese and chocolate.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I don't think I can fondue until after the wedding, I have 20 pounds to ditch and I don't think the fondue will help.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't think I can fondue until after the wedding, I have 20 pounds to ditch and I don't think the fondue will help.



20lbs!   

Are you trying to look like an Olson twin for the wedding?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

You are all the best.  I cannot wait to check out the virtual shower...

I love this board, you are all so much fun!

Did you all hear the good news...   The MA state leglislature is repealing an old law that states that couples from out of state cannot marry in MA...  I guess it was a big obstacle for gay couples who wanted to come here to get married...    It has passed here and is on Gov. Patricks desk for his signature...  he has already said he will sign it...   

So...  what dont you guys head up here for a quickie wedding then have your Disney reception???      

The DH and I would be happy to be your witnesses (you need two in MA)...


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

We are skipping Disney in 2009 and have already put some serious discussion into the idea of planning a wedding in MA.  We are waiting for more stuff to come in from the tourism folks and then we can make more plans.

If a Disney wedding wasn't so darn expensive and still not legally recognized, I would love to do one there.  MA is a place where we can most likely talk the relatives into joining us.  I just don't see us getting our parental units out of NC, GA, and FL and all the way over to CA when most of them won't or shouldn't fly.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You are all the best.  I cannot wait to check out the virtual shower...
> 
> I love this board, you are all so much fun!
> 
> Did you all hear the good news...   The MA state leglislature is repealing an old law that states that couples from out of state cannot marry in MA...  I guess it was a big obstacle for gay couples who wanted to come here to get married...    It has passed here and is on Gov. Patricks desk for his signature...  he has already said he will sign it...
> 
> So...  what dont you guys head up here for a quickie wedding then have your Disney reception???
> 
> The DH and I would be happy to be your witnesses (you need two in MA)...



I did hear that.

We may decide at some later date to do a California or Massachusetts ceremony, but it doesn't change our legal status here at home, so there's no point in rushing to do it now before our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> I did hear that.
> 
> We may decide at some later date to do a California or Massachusetts ceremony, but it doesn't change our legal status here at home, so there's no point in rushing to do it now before our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.



True.  Sorry, I didn't think of that.  Its just so easy to take my marital status for granted that when I hear something like that I get all excited for all the loving couples who deserve the right to marry and I forget that just because I live in an awesomely liberal state not everyone is as lucky as me.   

But anyway, this is a happy thread  and I dont want to drag down the good mood.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> We are skipping Disney in 2009 and have already put some serious discussion into the idea of planning a wedding in MA.  We are waiting for more stuff to come in from the tourism folks and then we can make more plans.
> 
> If a Disney wedding wasn't so darn expensive and still not legally recognized, I would love to do one there.  MA is a place where we can most likely talk the relatives into joining us.  I just don't see us getting our parental units out of NC, GA, and FL and all the way over to CA when most of them won't or shouldn't fly.



MA is a great place.  I was sooo proud when gay marriage was legalized here that people who didnt know me (and didnt know I was already married) probably thought I was gay and was getting ready to plan my wedding!


----------



## starann

I've been lurking and sometimes posting, reading multiple times a day (often peeing my pants at the antics of this group) and just noticed that Rosie and I will be in WDW the same time!!!!  Haha....aren't you all jealous?!?!?!?

Ok...back to your regular scheduled programming

Star


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know I have not once eaten fondue.



I went to the Melting Pot ONCE.
The bread was moldy.  
Then they brought out the meat, this huge mass of cross-contaminated raw nastiness, that I was supposed to spear and boil in oil until it was done.  Well, it was nearly pitch dark in there so it was impossible to tell when the meat was done!  No more fondue for me, thanks!  

We're going to Citrico's for my birthday next week.


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> I've been lurking and sometimes posting, reading multiple times a day (often peeing my pants at the antics of this group) and just noticed that Rosie and I will be in WDW the same time!!!!  Haha....aren't you all jealous?!?!?!?
> 
> Ok...back to your regular scheduled programming
> 
> Star



Oh..this will be fun (sorry, I don't know how to make Wally's devil face or I would)
When are your dates and where are you staying?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (sorry, I don't know how to make Wally's devil face or I would)



Here's a fun one for you doll


----------



## starann

We will be arrive in WDW Sat, Oct 18th and leaving Sun the 26th.  we will be staying at ASMo.  It will be me, dh, the kids and my in laws, and we have ADRs and such most days (don't ask me where, cause I threw away the sheet I wrote them on...doh... and haven't called to get them), but I left 2 days (i think wed and thurs) open for 'whatever' days.



If my hubby wasn't bothering me and I knew how, I would find a devil gal to send back to you, but I'm just learning the ropes on here......finding graphics would only lead me to hang myself with said rope!

Star


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> Rosie and I will be in WDW the same time!!!!  Haha....aren't you all jealous?!?!?!?
> 
> Star



Jealous?  Not really.  We live here, and will be around then as well.   



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I went to the Melting Pot ONCE.
> The bread was moldy.
> Then they brought out the meat, this huge mass of cross-contaminated raw nastiness, that I was supposed to spear and boil in oil until it was done.  Well, it was nearly pitch dark in there so it was impossible to tell when the meat was done!  No more fondue for me, thanks!



While, I like the Melting Pot chain on the whole, the one in Dallas is not great.  We went once and never went back.  I'd suggest not giving up on fondue completely and giving "Simply Fondue" on Lower Greenville Ave a chance.  It's one of my top 5 restaurants in the world (behind one in Paris, one in Rome, one in Florence, and the one where my brother is the chef).  That's part of why I mentioned to Louie that there were some independent fondue restaurants in his area, because in my experience a local restaurant has a better chance of a great experience over a chain.  But that's just me being a food snob.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> While, I like the Melting Pot chain on the whole, the one in Dallas is not great.  We went once and never went back.  I'd suggest not giving up on fondue completely and giving "Simply Fondue" on Lower Greenville Ave a chance.  It's one of my top 5 restaurants in the world (behind one in Paris, one in Rome, one in Florence, and the one where my brother is the chef).  That's part of why I mentioned to Louie that there were some independent fondue restaurants in his area, because in my experience a local restaurant has a better chance of a great experience over a chain.  But that's just me being a food snob.



I have a top fave restaurant in Florence too!!
What's yours?

And I too am no stranger to fondue - my uncle's partner is Swiss.
Do you put Kirsch in yours?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I have a top fave restaurant in Florence too!!
> What's yours?



Ristorante Natalino!  The food was amazing, the atmosphere was perfectly Tuscan, the service was fantastic, and it's where we discovered our favorite Chianti.

Such a wonderful memories.  Gawd, I want to go back to Italy.  And France . . . and . . . . 




wallyb said:


> And I too am no stranger to fondue - my uncle's partner is Swiss.
> Do you put Kirsch in yours?



We don't typically put Kirsch into our cheese fondue.   The family recipe for cheese fondue is white wine, nutmeg, garlic, black pepper, and a mix of shredded grueyer and emental (dredged in flower so that the mixture doesn't separate).

We do, however put cherry liquor in the chocolate fondue on occasion.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ristorante Natalino!  The food was amazing, the atmosphere was perfectly Tuscan, the service was fantastic, and it's where we discovered our favorite Chianti.
> 
> Such a wonderful memories.  Gawd, I want to go back to Italy.  And France . . . and . . . .
> 
> 
> We don't typically put Kirsch into our cheese fondue.   The family recipe for cheese fondue us white wine, nutmeg, garlic, black pepper, and a mix of shredded grueyer and emental (dredged in flower so that the mixture doesn't separate).
> 
> We do, however put cherry liquor in the chocolate fondue on occasion.



Rob the villa we rented for 2 weeks in Florence was in piatzza (sp) de Santa Croce - right near your restaurant!

Mines is *Il Latini* http://www.illatini.com/


----------



## OrlandoMike

Are Rob and Wally playing nice?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Are Rob and Wally playing nice?



Ssshhhh!

We're talking food!  In Italy!  



Besides, Rob and Wally always play nice.  I don't know WHAT you're talking about!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Are Rob and Wally playing nice?



It's called *lulling into a false sense of security*.  
Usually works with the dim ones - not that describes Rob


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob the villa we rented for 2 weeks in Florence was in piatzza (sp) de Santa Croce - right near your restaurant!
> 
> Mines is *Il Latini* http://www.illatini.com/



That restaurant looks fantastic too!  I wish we could have spent more than just one night in Florence.  I'd liked to have had some time in Tuscany, too.  Not that I'd trade the week we spent in Rome (with a day trip to Naples and Pompeii) for anything though.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> It's called *lulling into a false sense of security*.
> Usually works with the dim ones - not that describes Rob



Oooohhhh... there is going to be an ambush!   I am excited!!!  Good Times!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That restaurant looks fantastic too!  I wish we could have spent more than just one night in Florence.  I'd liked to have had some time in Tuscany, too.  Not that I'd trade the week we spent in Rome (with a day trip to Naples and Pompeii) for anything though.



We day triped around Tuscany - and did 2 days in Venice 
but home base was Palazzo Antellesi http://www.florencerentals.net/florence_apts.html

This was our bedroom - it used to be a music room in the Palazzo-
Hard to tell from the photo - but it had cherubs all over the walls playing different instruments in plaster relief - it was like sleeping in a big Wedgwood room- And it look out on a formal rose garden.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Jealous?  Not really.  We live here, and will be around then as well.



I'm a little jealous, I'm still waiting for my first trip to WDW   But at least I get my Disney fix a few times a month, or I will again starting in August when the blockout dates on my AP end.



rpmdfw said:


> That's part of why I mentioned to Louie that there were some independent fondue restaurants in his area, because in my experience a local restaurant has a better chance of a great experience over a chain.  But that's just me being a food snob.



I'm a bit of a food snob too. I only enjoy going to a few chains, and most of them are local chains which I feel tend to be a little better than the nationwide. In a city like this with so many different cultures and people there's always a great new place to discover in any price range.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We day triped around Tuscany - and did 2 days in Venice
> but home base was Palazzo Antellesi http://www.florencerentals.net/florence_apts.html
> 
> This was our bedroom - it used to be a music room in the Palazzo-
> Hard to tell from the photo - but it had cherubs all over the walls playing different instruments in plaster relief - it was like sleeping in a big Wedgwood room- And it look out on a formal rose garden.



Sigh....


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> This was our bedroom - it used to be a music room in the Palazzo-
> Hard to tell from the photo - but it had cherubs all over the walls playing different instruments in plaster relief - it was like sleeping in a big Wedgwood room- And it look out on a formal rose garden.





rosiep said:


> Sigh....



yeah - it was great!  

FYI - Paul and I broke that chandelier - 
it involved ropes and pulleys - it though it would hold us!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> yeah - it was great!
> 
> FYI - Paul and I broke that chandelier -
> it involved ropes and pulleys - it though it would hold us!



You naughty boy you!

(_can I borrow that? I think my ceilings will hold me)_


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You naughty boy you!
> (_can I borrow that? I think my ceilings will hold me)_



Sorry could get it past customs


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob - We'll have to keep Simply Fondue in mind!  We don't live too far from there.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Sorry could get it past customs



You're only saying that cause you know I won't give it back...

nevermind...lend me fifty dollars instead...


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rob - We'll have to keep Simply Fondue in mind!  We don't live too far from there.



You live near Lower Greenville?  I used to work up near the top of Greenville before I moved to Florida.  LOVED it when they opened Central Market.  Did my shopping there on my way home to Oaklawn.

Lots of fun restaurants in that area.  The wine bar.  ("The Grape" I think) had some great food, too.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> You live near Lower Greenville?  I used to work up near the top of Greenville before I moved to Florida.  LOVED it when they opened Central Market.  Did my shopping there on my way home to Oaklawn.
> 
> Lots of fun restaurants in that area.  The wine bar.  ("The Grape" I think) had some great food, too.



We live near NorthPark mall.  Greenville is just a hop across Central.  The thing is, we never go to the fun, quirky restaurants around here.  We're funny that way.  If we go out we usually eat at a mediocre chain.  We like to save our money for Disney!  

The guy from The Grape used to be a rather pompous jerk.  The chef was a delight, but the dude in charge of charitable donations was a donkey.


----------



## starann

wallyb said:


> yeah - it was great!
> 
> FYI - Paul and I broke that chandelier -
> it involved ropes and pulleys - it though it would hold us!



Naughty, Naughty, Naughty (ok, can anyone guess that movie?!?!?  There is a giant male part in it)........If you like, I can sell you something that would hold you....with just an i bolt in the ceiling....yes, I'm a very kinky girl, the kind you don't bring home to mother .....but really....I have a part time job


----------



## starann

rpmdfw said:


> Jealous?  Not really.  We live here, and will be around then as well.
> 
> 
> Show off.....Some of us don't live so close and just have to make do with a trip every other year or so.
> 
> I am assuming your have APs?  How often do you get to WDW?  Is it like.... "Hey,  honey, I'm bored, lets go watch the fireworks tonight?"  I get very little done at home now, I could only imagine if I lived so close to WDW and had AP.
> 
> ok off to get some house work done, since I found the DIS board, my internet time has increased, which means my house time has decreased..oppsie!


----------



## wallyb

starann said:


> Naughty, Naughty, Naughty (ok, can anyone guess that movie?!?!?  There is a giant male part in it)........If you like, I can sell you something that would hold you....with just an i bolt in the ceiling....yes, I'm a very kinky girl, the kind you don't bring home to mother .....but really....I have a part time job



Wow! You scare me a little.  
I'm going to like having you around!  

*Mike!*- Looks like we got another one!

And Paul an I were very respectful of the Palazzo.
The chandelier's fine - just joshing - Now that rose garden...


----------



## rpmdfw

Quick wedding planning update.

Yesterday we bought our suits!  We should have them back after alterations on Friday the 8th!   

They're simple black two button suits.  Very classic, very simple, just what we wanted.  We also managed to pick up matching white shirts with French Cuffs and matching belts.  Since we already had shoes and ties, we're all set for clothing!  As an added bonus the suits were on sale and are actually a "trio" package, so in addition to the black slacks, they also come with an additional pair of charcoal slacks, so it can be mix and matched.  

We also hit Sam's Club for "Welcome Bag" goodies.  As of now the welcome bags will include: sunglasses, sunscreen, bottled water, altoids, snack crackers, peanuts, a bag of "M&Ms Cookies"  (Both Scott's last name and mine begin with the letter "M" so "M&M" Cookies were our choice over Famous Amos--there I go over-thinking things again), and whatever we find at Disney Property Control next weekend.  Plus park maps, welcome letter, and directions.


----------



## acourtwdw

Sounds like everything is coming together! 

How is the RSVP going?  How many relatives are you going to have to call?


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> Sounds like everything is coming together!
> 
> How is the RSVP going?  How many relatives are you going to have to call?



RSVP deadline was Friday.  We're giving it a few more days, because we got another 2 RSVP cards in the mail on Saturday (people are clearly mailing them at the last minute) and one frantic phone call and an RSVP email on Friday.

Right now it looks like we're going to have to contact about 7 or 8 people on the list.  Out of a total of 68 invitations we've received 59 responses, and a couple of "we're just sorting out the details of who's coming" calls.  

Our current guest count is sitting at EXACTLY 100 people which is what we were shooting for.


----------



## ckenlady

rpmdfw said:


> We also hit Sam's Club for "Welcome Bag" goodies.  As of now the welcome bags will include: sunglasses, sunscreen, bottled water, altoids, snack crackers, peanuts, a bag of "M&Ms Cookies"  (Both Scott's last name and mine begin with the letter "M" so "M&M" Cookies were our choice over Famous Amos--there I go over-thinking things again), and whatever we find at Disney Property Control next weekend.  Plus park maps, welcome letter, and directions.



Woo Hoo... we are counting down the days! Now if they would only come out with the schedule for the Food and Wine fest, we'd be all set! Can't wait to see you guys!  we'll be doing a lot of this--->


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> Woo Hoo... we are counting down the days! Now if they would only come out with the schedule for the Food and Wine fest, we'd be all set! Can't wait to see you guys!  we'll be doing a lot of this--->



Oops!  Forgot you were following this thread!  I guess that ruined the surprise!  

Sorry!  

Can't wait to see you either!


----------



## ConcKahuna

ckenlady said:


> Woo Hoo... we are counting down the days! Now if they would only come out with the schedule for the Food and Wine fest, we'd be all set! Can't wait to see you guys!  we'll be doing a lot of this--->



You mean the performers?  I can get that for you.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Here's the tentative scehdule..


Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - NEW! 	
"You & Me & The Bottle Makes 3 Tonight (Baby)"	
9/26 - 9/27	

Sheena Easton	
"Morning Train (Nine to Five)"	
9/28 - 9/30

Starship starring Mickey Thomas	
"We Built This City"	
10/1 - 10/4

En Vogue- NEW! 	
"Hold On"	
10/5 - 10/7

Johnny Lang - NEW! 	
"Lie To Me"	
10/8 - 10/9	   

Peabo Bryson - NEW! 	
"If Ever You're In My Arms Again"	
10/10 - 10/12	   

Sister Hazel - NEW! 	
"All For You"	
10/13 - 10/14	   

David Sanborn	
"Lesley Ann"	
10/15 - 10/16	  

Jon Secada	
"Just Another Day"	
10/17 - 10/18	  

Spyro Gyra - NEW!	
"Morning Dance"	
10/19 - 10/21	   

Otis Day & the Knights	
"Shout"	
10/22 - 10/23	   

Exposé	
"Point of No Return"	
10/24 - 10/26	   

Kool & The Gang	
"Celebration"	
10/27 - 10/28	   

Boyz II Men - NEW!	
"End Of The Road"	
10/29 - 10/30	   

Atlanta Rhythm Section - NEW! 	
"So Into You"	
10/31 - 11/2	   

David Cassidy	
"I Think I Love You"	
11/3 - 11/5	   

Night Ranger - NEW! 	
"Sister Christian"	
11/6 - 11/7	   

Los Lobos - NEW! 	
"La Bamba"	
11/8 - 11/9


----------



## wallyb

David Cassidy!  
I gots me some Panties to throw!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> David Cassidy!
> I gots me some Panties to throw!



Can we please keep the panty throwing restricted to the Virtual Shower Thread, Wally!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Quick wedding planning update.
> 
> Yesterday we bought our suits!  We should have them back after alterations on Friday the 8th!
> 
> They're simple black two button suits.  Very classic, very simple, just what we wanted.  We also managed to pick up matching white shirts with French Cuffs and matching belts.  Since we already had shoes and ties, we're all set for clothing!  As an added bonus the suits were on sale and are actually a "trio" package, so in addition to the black slacks, they also come with an additional pair of charcoal slacks, so it can be mix and matched.
> 
> We also hit Sam's Club for "Welcome Bag" goodies.  As of now the welcome bags will include: sunglasses, sunscreen, bottled water, altoids, snack crackers, peanuts, a bag of "M&Ms Cookies"  (Both Scott's last name and mine begin with the letter "M" so "M&M" Cookies were our choice over Famous Amos--there I go over-thinking things again), and whatever we find at Disney Property Control next weekend.  Plus park maps, welcome letter, and directions.



I could do the welcome letter!  
Or test the cookies?

I didn't see anything about socks or underwear - 
Are you going commando?  
oh-la-la!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I didn't see anything about socks or underwear -
> Are you going commando?



Well, we already HAVE socks and undies, so we're not buying anything special on that front.  But yes, we will also be wearing appropriate socks and undergarments.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, we already HAVE socks and undies, so we're not buying anything special on that front.  But yes, we will also be wearing appropriate socks and undergarments.



Well boo!   
That's no fun.
I say go inappropriate - or nothin.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Well, we already HAVE socks and undies, so we're not buying anything special on that front.  But yes, we will also be wearing appropriate socks and undergarments.



What if we get you a nice pair of wedding undies that say "Property of Scott" along the back?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What if we get you a nice pair of wedding undies that say "Property of Scott" along the back?



You want me to wear Scott's underwear?     I don't think they'd fit!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Here are some options...










Or David Beckham, the best gift for a new groom (at least for the bachelor party)...

http://estb.msn.com/i/9B/3E438DA49B6DFFCD4D8A368F1DCC.jpg


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Here are some options...



Oh, no!  I can't STAND wearing boxers.  I always feel like I've put on too many clothes with those.  I'm a briefs/boxer-briefs guy.

And it's not like Scott haven't lived together for more than four years.  I think we can manage without "Theme" undies.


----------



## ckenlady

rpmdfw said:


> Oops!  Forgot you were following this thread!  I guess that ruined the surprise!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Can't wait to see you either!




No, you didn't ruin it. We are looking forward to our "welcome" bag. We can't wait! And we did see the performer schedule, we're looking for the special dinners and such schedule. Disney is dragging their feet this year as we hear it won't be out until the end of August. Seems like poor planning on their part as the fest starts in Sept. Oh well... if anyone hears anything let us know.


----------



## starann

Things are getting so close!  I must say you are one organized bridezilla!  What else do you have to do?  I know this was the weekend (at least I think it was) that you had to call up all the slackers to see if they were coming or not.

Will your puppy have a part in your day?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, no!  I can't STAND wearing boxers.  I always feel like I've put on too many clothes with those.  I'm a briefs/boxer-briefs guy.
> 
> And it's not like Scott haven't lived together for more than four years.  I think we can manage without "Theme" undies.



no chicken dance, no themed undies, this is not the wedding of my dreams.


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> Things are getting so close!  I must say you are one organized bridezilla!  What else do you have to do?  I know this was the weekend (at least I think it was) that you had to call up all the slackers to see if they were coming or not.
> 
> Will your puppy have a part in your day?



Lots left to do!  Pay Disney    Finalize with the photographer, meet with our officiant and finish writing the ceremony, make some more music choices, explain to Scott that even though he THINKS he's going to lead when we dance that it just ain't happening . . . . 

And no, sadly Tolliver will be spending the weekend at the vet's office (they kennel him when he has to be away from home, they spoil him more than we do.)



kingLouiethe1 said:


> no chicken dance, no themed undies, this is not the wedding of my dreams.



Oh, dear!  What ever shall I do!  Oh, wait.  We're planning the wedding of OUR dreams, not yours!  

Plan your own danged wedding!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, dear!  What ever shall I do!  Oh, wait.  We're planning the wedding of OUR dreams, not yours!
> 
> Plan your own danged wedding!



Well maybe I will just do that, and my underwear will be lacy and pretty


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well maybe I will just do that, and my underwear will be lacy and pretty



Great.  Now I've got THAT visual in my head!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Great.  Now I've got THAT visual in my head!



What Rob really meant to say:

Great.  Now I've got THAT visual in my head!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What Rob really meant to say:
> 
> Great.  Now I've got THAT visual in my head!



No, I'm pretty sure Rob got it right the first time.  

Cuz then he ran off to the bathroom to be sick.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> No, I'm pretty sure Rob got it right the first time.
> 
> Cuz then he ran off to the bathroom to be sick.



Right. You were being "sick" in the bathroom for a long time, and what happened to all the good towels


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Right. You were being "sick" in the bathroom for a long time, and what happened to all the good towels



The visual image made me REALLY sick!  It took a while!

And the towels were that way when I got there.  The goat did it.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> The goat did it.



Wrong thread.
You want the one with Louie binging on h-bars!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wrong thread.
> You want the one with Louie binging on h-bars!



oops!  So sorry!


----------



## rpmdfw

Just a quick note to say that we picked our suits up today!     

Everything fits beautifully now, and we're pretty much all set in the clothes department for the "big day"!


----------



## rpmdfw

I saw this today and found it very amusing, so I'm sharing with all of you!


----------



## rpmdfw

Got the revised BEO and Budget from our wedding planner last night.  Going over it right now, but everything is looking good!

We've got another meeting with her set for a week from today.  

Not much left to do!


----------



## wallyb

But... but... but...




I don't have my invite yet!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Got the revised BEO and Budget from our wedding planner last night.



You did remember to budget for extra security right?  They dont have to be real smart!  Most of the crashers will either be platinum blonde, or in a Chicken Suit!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You did remember to budget for extra security right?  They dont have to be real smart!  Most of the crashers will either be platinum blonde, or in a Chicken Suit!


 
I'm _Winter Wheat_!
Sometimes _Starlight Blonde._


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I'm _Winter Wheat_!



Winter Wheat in August?   What were you thinking?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Winter Wheat in August?   What were you thinking?



*Hey I go my own way dude!*  
I'm no lemming!


----------



## turkygurl

I'm Golden Apricot.  And it looks fabulous! (If I do say so myself...)  

AHEM!  This is where my wonderful husband should pop up and say, "It is fabulous.  You're gorgeous!"  We shall see...


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Let me be very clear here.
> 
> *ALL CHICKEN DANCE AND WEDDING CRASHING JOKES HAVE CEASED TO BE FUNNY!*
> 
> They weren't all that funny to begin with and they've lived LONG past whatever amusement value they had.
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm not playing along, I'm not pretending to laugh about it anymore.
> 
> Any questions?



Just so I don't have to say it again.


----------



## rpmdfw

And rather than budget for extra security, there's off duty law enforcement on the invitation list.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I'm Golden Apricot.  And it looks fabulous! (If I do say so myself...)
> 
> AHEM!  This is where my wonderful husband should pop up and say, "It is fabulous.  You're gorgeous!"  We shall see...



Why wait for him, when we'll tell you that you're fabulous and gorgeous right now?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> And rather than budget for extra security, there's off duty law enforcement on the invitation list.



May I remind you they have NO POWER on private property!


----------



## wallyb

I was not going to crash - 
I said mine invite had not come yet.


----------



## turkygurl

> Why wait for him, when we'll tell you that you're fabulous and gorgeous right now?



Why thank you! 

But really, I'm not planning on crashing the wedding (We'll be there the next weekend, although I know you guys will be on your honeymoon).  And we didn't have the chicken dance at ours either.  We threatened to have Jimmy Buffet's "Why Don't We Get Drunk...." but we didn't follow through.  It was only to torment my MIL.  It's fun to bait her.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> And rather than budget for extra security, there's off duty law enforcement on the invitation list.



Are they comming in uniform?


----------



## wallyb

*
This wedding going to be as sweet as 
strawberry cotton candy!

Have a purrrfect weekend!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> *
> This wedding going to be as sweet as
> strawberry cotton candy!
> 
> Have a purrrfect weekend!*



Oh s%^&!!!  It is happening again!!!


----------



## wallyb

*Another Wovly Wedding Week ... Plan your little heart out!*


----------



## rpmdfw

A friend just sent this to me.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080821/ap_on_bi_ge/gay_wedding_cards

Hallmark will begin selling cards for gay marriages, civil unions, commitment ceremonies, etc.   



She's upset that they're not going to be in stores in time for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.

I told her she could send one late.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> A friend just sent this to me.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080821/ap_on_bi_ge/gay_wedding_cards
> 
> Hallmark will begin selling cards for gay marriages, civil unions, commitment ceremonies, etc.



That is great!  I just worry that Hallmark will now be targeting by the right wing-nuts and will cave in to pressure to remove the line.

I think it is up to us to send Hallmark an email (or even better, one of there own cards or e-cards) and thank them for making this decision before the right wing-nuts have a chance to scare them away.

Just a thought...


----------



## rpmdfw

I'm just hoping that they'll include a line of anniversary cards.

Poor Scott has gotten the same card the last two years because it's the only one that I could find that didn't say "husband" or "wife" or some variation on man and woman on it; or decidedly hetero couples pictured on it.  It's tough shopping for cards for us "non-traditional family" types if you're not near a "Gay Card Shop"  (Boy do I miss the Gayborhood in Dallas, sometimes)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> I'm just hoping that they'll include a line of anniversary cards.



 Well, we can certainly encourage that in our emails to them...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> A friend just sent this to me.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080821/ap_on_bi_ge/gay_wedding_cards
> 
> Hallmark will begin selling cards for gay marriages, civil unions, commitment ceremonies, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> She's upset that they're not going to be in stores in time for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.
> 
> I told her she could send one late.



I say to heck with Hallmark and buy cards from company's that have been supporting us all along. Or get a little crafty and make your own.

I shouldn't be so cynical though. It's good to see that this rough economy is encouraging hallmark to go after my gay dollars


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I say to heck with Hallmark and buy cards from company's that have been supporting us all along. Or get a little crafty and make your own.
> 
> I shouldn't be so cynical though. It's good to see that this rough economy is encouraging hallmark to go after my gay dollars



Honestly, the companies that have been making gay cards for a while now tend to not have what I want.  They're mostly pictures of buffed hunks in revealing clothing or things that look like a rainbow threw up all over it.  Not always appropriate to the situation.  I've been looking for a more "mainstream" style of gay targeted cards for a while.  I'm hoping this is it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Honestly, the companies that have been making gay cards for a while now tend to not have what I want.  They're mostly pictures of buffed hunks in revealing clothing or things that look like a rainbow threw up all over it.  Not always appropriate to the situation.  I've been looking for a more "mainstream" style of gay targeted cards for a while.  I'm hoping this is it.



I hear you on those. I guess since we have such a huge market in this city I have always been able to find really great things for any occasion, and I am on the crafty side so I make a lot of my own things. 

I would like to tone down the tone of my previous post  and take more moderate approach, I don't care if John McCain accuses me of flip-flopping!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't care if John McCain accuses me of flip-flopping!




   
   
   
   
   
   
   

Has ANYONE, EVER accused you of flip-flopping?

Cuz I don't picture you as the type to flip.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Cuz I don't picture you as the type to flip.



I can be very flippant.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I can be very flippant.



Don't you be flip with me, Missy!  I'll get Wally in here to take you down!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Don't you be flip with me, Missy!  I'll get Wally in here to take you down!



HA! I'm about as scared of Wally as I am of Cindy McCain!

Actually, nevermind. That woman is a little scary. I'm sure she's very nice, but the picture of her on the cover of Newsweek a few weeks ago was creepy.


----------



## rpmdfw

We met with our wedding planner again today.  As usual, it was a very pleasant experience.

We met to do a cookie tasting (assorted cookies for one of our functions, very yummy.  no pix this time, sorry!) and to go over our BEO and Budget one last time before we have to give them the full payment.  

Meeting went very well.  I managed to catch an addition error, that's going to save us a decent sized chunk of change.  That was great news.

Once again, every time we meet with anyone from the Disney Fairy Tale Weddings team, we walk away feeling like it's money well spent.  They're SO committed to making our day as special as it can possibly be.  It's been just anamazingly positve experience.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> We met with our wedding planner again today.  As usual, it was a very pleasant experience.
> 
> We met to do a cookie tasting (assorted cookies for one of our functions, very yummy.  no pix this time, sorry!) and to go over our BEO and Budget one last time before we have to give them the full payment.
> 
> Meeting went very well.  I managed to catch an addition error, that's going to save us a decent sized chunk of change.  That was great news.
> 
> Once again, every time we meet with anyone from the Disney Fairy Tale Weddings team, we walk away feeling like it's money well spent.  They're SO committed to making our day as special as it can possibly be.  It's been just anamazingly positve experience.



Congratulations on only being a month away! I can't help but notice that my invitation has not arrived yet and also you have not sent me the confirmation info for my flight or hotel. I'm sure this was just an oversight on your part, I know how much you are taking care of these days, thanks!


----------



## OrlandoMike

You may want to contact Wally!

I think he is on the invitation committee for the "Crasher Kids"!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> You may want to contact Wally!
> 
> I think he is on the invitation committee for the "Crasher Kids"!



Will do! You know, I've never done drag before, but I think I will try to pull it off for the wedding. If you see a big thing with tall hair dressed like the queen of hearts, that's me!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Congratulations on only being a month away! I can't help but notice that my invitation has not arrived yet and also you have not sent me the confirmation info for my flight or hotel. I'm sure this was just an oversight on your part, I know how much you are taking care of these days, thanks!





OrlandoMike said:


> You may want to contact Wally!
> 
> I think he is on the invitation committee for the "Crasher Kids"!





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Will do! You know, I've never done drag before, but I think I will try to pull it off for the wedding. If you see a big thing with tall hair dressed like the queen of hearts, that's me!



I hate you.  I hate you both. 

Okay, maybe I don't hate you, but the crashing jokes are not funny.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wow! A cookie tasting? That must have been hard to take! LOL!

You are very close to your all important day now. I really cannot wait to see the photos and read your "wedding day report!"

Living vicariously through you, we are!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Wow! A cookie tasting? That must have been hard to take! LOL!



Actually, I just nibbled on a couple cookies.  I'm still swollen from the oral surgery and eating anything that isn't "soft" irritates the area around the stitches.  Hopefully the new anitbiotics they put me on yesterday morning will help.  The cookies looked great and Scott said they tasted good, so I'm sure they'll be perfect for what we need.

Yeah, we're getting close.  Getting Scary.  We went to Sam's Club today and started picking up supplies for the hospitality suite/welcome party after the rehearsal dinner.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ach. I forgot about your poor mouth. Well, the bright side is that you've taken care of it so there won't be any problems on your wedding day, eh?

Big breaths! Don't be scared!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, it's Monday, and we're only 35 days out from the wedding,  how about an update on music choices.

On the Mother/son/son dance, it looks like we're going with "Candle on the Water"

On the "first dance" we're still stuck between "Hero", "When You Say Nothing at All", and "No Matter What", though we've made some progress in that it looks like one of us will pick the song, and the other one will get to lead.  Now we need to determine which one gets to do what.

We have determined that the pre-ceremony music will be from the instrumental selections on Jim Brickman's Disney Songbook CD.  Most likely we'll walk down the asile to his version of "When You Wish Upon a Star".  It's beautifully done, and we really like the "doesn't matter who you are" sentiment.

I guess that's all for today.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Well, it's Monday, and we're only 35 days out from the wedding,  how about an update on music choices.
> 
> On the Mother/son/son dance, it looks like we're going with "Candle on the Water"
> 
> On the "first dance" we're still stuck between "Hero", "When You Say Nothing at All", and "No Matter What", though we've made some progress in that it looks like one of us will pick the song, and the other one will get to lead.  Now we need to determine which one gets to do what.
> 
> We have determined that the pre-ceremony music will be from the instrumental selections on Jim Brickman's Disney Songbook CD.  Most likely we'll walk down the asile to his version of "When You Wish Upon a Star".  It's beautifully done, and we really like the "doesn't matter who you are" sentiment.
> 
> I guess that's all for today.



You'll be happy to know my dress came in! The skirt is a little long but I think the alterations will be done in time.

(You're much too close to the wedding to lose your sense of humor now  )

We haven't done music choices yet. I can only throw one thing at a time at Mike, and right now I am having him finish up his guest list for the save the date.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You'll be happy to know my dress came in! The skirt is a little long but I think the alterations will be done in time.
> 
> (You're much too close to the wedding to lose your sense of humor now  )
> 
> We haven't done music choices yet. I can only throw one thing at a time at Mike, and right now I am having him finish up his guest list for the save the date.



You've got some time to worry about music.  But be warned, it comes at you quick.  I began pulling together a list of options back in January and kept thinking "oh, it's not urgent, I'll worry about it later".  Now we're a month out and I'm freaking out about it.  (Well, only a little bit)  

The little stuff gets really stressful at the end.

As for your dress, and my sense of humor.  Well, you'd better be FLAWLESS, honey.  Otherwise, you'll wish my sense of humor isn't as sharp as it is.

And I suddenly find myself wishing that I knew a real drag queen that we could have invited to the wedding.  How much fun would that be.

Imagine her running in right before the ceremony in a white wedding dress and saying "WAIT!" then looking around and going. "Oh.  Wrong wedding, please continue!"   

  Though I do suppose that I run the risk of strokes and heart attacks with so many older relatives in the crowd.  I guess it's not that good an idea.  

Maybe I can get Wally to join me in L.A. at the end of May and we'll do it at a wedding there instead.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You've got some time to worry about music.  But be warned, it comes at you quick.  I began pulling together a list of options back in January and kept thinking "oh, it's not urgent, I'll worry about it later".  Now we're a month out and I'm freaking out about it.  (Well, only a little bit)
> 
> The little stuff gets really stressful at the end.
> 
> As for your dress, and my sense of humor.  Well, you'd better be FLAWLESS, honey.  Otherwise, you'll wish my sense of humor isn't as sharp as it is.
> 
> And I suddenly find myself wishing that I knew a real drag queen that we could have invited to the wedding.  How much fun would that be.
> 
> Imagine her running in right before the ceremony in a white wedding dress and saying "WAIT!" then looking around and going. "Oh.  Wrong wedding, please continue!"
> 
> Though I do suppose that I run the risk of strokes and heart attacks with so many older relatives in the crowd.  I guess it's not that good an idea.
> 
> Maybe I can get Wally to join me in L.A. at the end of May and we'll do it at a wedding there instead.



My friends are not easily shocked, I have them de-sensitized, so you guys really have your work cut out for you.

I'm all about planning and overplanning and second guessing choices constantly. Mike is very much the "We can wait to make that decision" guy. I gave him a tension headache yesterday just trying to get the planning kit questionnaire filled out, but it's done, well it will be as soon as he figures out who he's going to have on his side of the wedding party (a detail I had worked out the day after he proposed).


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> My friends are not easily shocked, I have them de-sensitized, so you guys really have your work cut out for you.



Is that a DARE? 



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm all about planning and overplanning and second guessing choices constantly. Mike is very much the "We can wait to make that decision" guy. I gave him a tension headache yesterday just trying to get the planning kit questionnaire filled out, but it's done, well it will be as soon as he figures out who he's going to have on his side of the wedding party (a detail I had worked out the day after he proposed).



   I know exactly what you mean.  Scott's defintely the more laid back of the two of us.  I've been accused of being A.R.  many times.


----------



## starann

I love Jim Brickman....I have since I was 16 (and that was a secret I had to keep to myself....he is not popular with the young group!!! ).

There is a song he does, Never Alone.....I think it will be the song I dance to with my younger son when (if, hopefully not...I never whant my boys to leave me...I know I say that now) he gets married.

It may have been posted, but how many guest are you having for the wedding?

Happy planning


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> I love Jim Brickman....I have since I was 16 (and that was a secret I had to keep to myself....he is not popular with the young group!!! ).
> 
> There is a song he does, Never Alone.....I think it will be the song I dance to with my younger son when (if, hopefully not...I never whant my boys to leave me...I know I say that now) he gets married.
> 
> It may have been posted, but how many guest are you having for the wedding?
> 
> Happy planning



I am also a huge Jim Brickman fan.  I love his work.  He's also a very nice gentleman.  He was staying at the hotel where I worked in Dallas.  I went to see his concert, then back to the hotel's bar to talk to a friend of mine.  The bar was empty, and right before closing Jim Brickman and Dave Koz (the saxaphonist who was performing with him in concert) walked in.  I bought them a round of drinks and had a very pleasant conversation with them.  He's quite funny, and not bad looking at all.     I've got several of his CDs and whenever I want "background music" I put one in.  It's just fantastic stuff.

The guest list is right at a hundred people at this point.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Is that a DARE?



 If you're coming as drag queens you'll probably have to do the Divine from pink flamingos routine to get a reaction from my guests. Mike's guests I think will tend to be a little stodgier, so you might have an easier time with them.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> If you're coming as drag queens you'll probably have to do the Divine from pink flamingos routine to get a reaction from my guests.



Oh, that's been done!  I'm not going to copy anyone.  Might not be drag queens though.  There are so many other ways to shock people.


----------



## rpmdfw

One month to go!  

No, no!  I'm not freaking out!  Nope, not me.  

 

Well, maybe just a little bit.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> One month to go!
> 
> No, no!  I'm not freaking out!  Nope, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe just a little bit.



Everything is going to be fine!  Calm down...  breathe...  1....2....3....

You are reminding me so much of that last month when I was planning my own wedding, but I was not half as organized as you are.  I was picking my music the week before, getting my dress altered two weeks before, putting the seating chart together the night before!!!!   

What can I say - I will blame it on my young age - I was 22!


----------



## wallyb

BUT!




Do you have your penoir set picked out 
for your "trip to the moon on gossamer wings"? 
AKA-  do'n it.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> BUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your penoir set picked out
> for your "trip to the moon on gossamer wings"?
> AKA-  do'n it.



"penoir set"?!?!?!

I don't even know what that IS!  

Great, Wally, now you've given me somthing ELSE to stress over!  

ARGH!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> "penoir set"?!?!?!
> 
> I don't even know what that IS!



Perhaps its a nice set of cross pens so you can write your thank you notes?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Perhaps its a nice set of cross pens so you can write your thank you notes?



"Thank you notes" ?!?!?!?!

I haven't even started worrying about that yet!


----------



## wallyb

*Penoir Set!*
What Lisa Douglas was always flouncing around in!




Bad gay man! 
 
Bad!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Penoir Set!*
> What Lisa Douglas was always flouncing around in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad gay man!
> 
> Bad!




No. I don't have a penoir.  Don't need one.  Don't want one.

However, my mental picture of Wally is now of him wearing one of those, sitting at home with Stella, doing his nails, talking on the princess phone, and eating bon bons.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Now most of you are too young to know this, but in the 50s and 60s and into the 70s, it was tradition the the mother of the bride would purchase a white nightgown and matching filmy robe for her daughter's wedding night.  The colour symbolized virginity, obviously and the set was given at the bridal shower.  A night gown and robe that matches is usually considered a penoir. 

I have seen some of these in nicer department stores, but whether it is still a tradition or not, I don't know.  

Wally, always on the top of fashion advice.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No. I don't have a penoir.  Don't need one.  Don't want one.
> 
> However, my mental picture of Wally is now of him wearing one of those, sitting at home with Stella, doing his nails, talking on the princess phone, and eating bon bons.



A *pink* variation on Dr frankenfurter!
I can dig it.

With my massive "scepter"  
(Just for linkage over to the shower)


----------



## turkygurl

Yeah, my mom bought me one and gave it to me at one of my bridal showers.  I almost died of embarrassment.  I was 20.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, perhaps my mother bought a set for my SISTER on her wedding night, but since I'm her SON, I doubt that I'll be getting lingere from her.

Not having a shower where she could give it to me anyway.

Wally may be on top of the fashion advice, but perhaps he's forgotten that the drag queen olympics was on the virtual shower thread.  

No lacy undergarments for me!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> No lacy undergarments for me!



 hmmfff!  You're no fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> hmmfff!  You're no fun!



On the contrary!

I'm a lot of fun!  Regardless of what kind of undies I'm wearing!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> One month to go!
> 
> No, no!  I'm not freaking out!  Nope, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe just a little bit.




I know you have a lot on your plate right now, but on your next trip to Costco would you pick me up a case of aquanet. It's going to take at least 4 cans to get my hair to stay up for the wedding, and the other 20 cans, well that's a surprise  



rpmdfw said:


> On the contrary!
> 
> I'm a lot of fun!  Regardless of what kind of undies I'm wearing!




or not wearing (so I've heard)


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I know you have a lot on your plate right now, but on your next trip to Costco would you pick me up a case of aquanet. It's going to take at least 4 cans to get my hair to stay up for the wedding, and the other 20 cans, well that's a surprise



We don't have Costco here.  We have Sam's and BJ's.

You're not going to light the hair spray on fire are you?

Is that the REAL reason for the house fire?


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> I love Jim Brickman....I have since I was 16 (and that was a secret I had to keep to myself....he is not popular with the young group!!! ).
> 
> There is a song he does, Never Alone.....I think it will be the song I dance to with my younger son when (if, hopefully not...I never whant my boys to leave me...I know I say that now) he gets married.
> 
> It may have been posted, but how many guest are you having for the wedding?
> 
> Happy planning



When my daughter moved to L.A I printed the lyrics out to this song and played it for her. I always cry when I hear it!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> We don't have Costco here.  We have Sam's and BJ's.
> 
> You're not going to light the hair spray on fire are you?
> 
> Is that the REAL reason for the house fire?



While your at B.J's can you pick me up some whipped cream and balloons?
Don't ask...(I won't tell)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Since we are starting a shopping list...

I will be needed one of those large beef stick things that is NORMALLY served with cheese and whine....


----------



## wallyb

A gross of condoms please.  

What? 


We're out of balloons over at the shower.


----------



## rosiep

Is Rob back from shopping yet? Cool Whip is just no substitute....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> We don't have Costco here.  We have Sam's and BJ's.
> 
> You're not going to light the hair spray on fire are you?
> 
> Is that the REAL reason for the house fire?



No no no, the surprise involves a dead monkey and a jet pack, I can't give any more away.

No, the fire started because the goat was on high and then Brad knocked at the door and I had to hurry and take some clothes off so I could answer the door in a towel, and I forgot to turn the goat down.

Who wants day old monkey stew?


----------



## rpmdfw

OMG!

I just went shopping for things we'll need at the Hospitality Suite!

Let me just say that pushing a grocery cart around the liquor store is an odd yet rewarding experience!   Spent $400 on liquor, beer, & white wine (we've got enough red wine here at the house to cover what we'll need). 

This is fun stuff!


----------



## rosiep

Hold it right there mister! We need to personally inspect those purchases in case you got a bad batch of Martini and Rossi.

As for you Mr Luis....I don't want none of yor stinkin monkey stew!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Hold it right there mister! We need to personally inspect those purchases in case you got a bad batch of Martini and Rossi.



Too late!  It's all already hidden away in a guest room waiting to be packed up and whisked off to the Suite where it will be displayed hospitalitarily.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Too late!  It's all already hidden away in a guest room waiting to be packed up and whisked off to the Suite where it will be displayed hospitalitarily.



La-dee-dah!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Hold it right there mister! We need to personally inspect those purchases in case you got a bad batch of Martini and Rossi.
> 
> As for you Mr Luis....I don't want none of yor stinkin monkey stew!!!



Well excuse me  

I'm not the one who killed the monkey, forgive me for doing something creative with it before it became a pulsating pile of rotting flesh.

Did you get my hairspray Rob?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well excuse me
> 
> I'm not the one who killed the monkey, forgive me for doing something creative with it before it became a pulsating pile of rotting flesh.
> 
> Did you get my hairspray Rob?



Nothing against you personally...I just don't like eating monkey...alive or dead.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Too late!  It's all already hidden away in a guest room waiting to be packed up and whisked off to the Suite where it will be displayed hospitalitarily.



Where are you staying pre/post wedding Rob?

Oh!  And did you get my beef stick???


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Did you get my hairspray Rob?



Um, we went to the LIQUOR STORE!  They don't have hairspray there!



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Where are you staying pre/post wedding Rob?
> 
> Oh!  And did you get my beef stick???



Please see my not above.  LIQUOR STORE!   

Oh.  BWV


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, we went to the LIQUOR STORE!  They don't have hairspray there!
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my not above.  LIQUOR STORE!
> 
> Oh.  BWV




But - They had the condoms right?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Um, we went to the LIQUOR STORE!  They don't have hairspray there!
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my not above.  LIQUOR STORE!
> 
> Oh.  BWV



Someone asks you, "did you get my beef stick?" and that's the beast answer you can come up with?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Someone asks you, "did you get my beef stick?" and that's the beast answer you can come up with?



I agree...we demand a do-over!


----------



## wallyb

i must concur...

It's the gay equivalent of that old Henny Youngman joke'

I just flew in from _______
.... and boy are my arms tired.

Did you get the big beef stick? ...
I sure did - and boy is my ______ tired!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> i must concur...
> 
> It's the gay equivalent of that old Henny Youngman joke'
> 
> I just flew in from _______
> .... and boy are my arms tired.
> 
> Did you get the big beef stick? ...
> I sure did - and boy is my ______ tired!



Better...much better.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Better...much better.



thank you.

It just takes a little effort.
Being this gay doesn't "JUST HAPPEN"  
you gotta work.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> you gotta work.



Oh, you're working all right!  Working my nerves!   



not as much as Louie, though.  so it's okay.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, you're working all right!  Working my nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> not as much as Louie, though.  so it's okay.



What did I do!?!?

I have been an angel and a gentleman all day long


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What did I do!?!?
> 
> I have been an angel and a gentleman all day long



HAHA

You got in trouble...and I didn't.
Must be because I have a birthday coming up soon...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> HAHA
> 
> You got in trouble...and I didn't.
> Must be because I have a birthday coming up soon...



Ya. the elderly get all the breaks in life.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What did I do!?!?
> 
> I have been an angel and a gentleman all day long



An angel and a gentleman wouldn't be posting pictures of dead monkeys!

that and I didn't want to upset Wally too much with my working the nerves comment, so I threw you under the bus in hopes of avoiding another "Wallyana" episode.  I'm sure you understand.



rosiep said:


> HAHA
> 
> You got in trouble...and I didn't.
> Must be because I have a birthday coming up soon...



Um, yeah!  Consider it my present to you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> An angel and a gentleman wouldn't be posting pictures of dead monkeys!
> 
> that and I didn't want to upset Wally too much with my working the nerves comment, so I threw you under the bus in hopes of avoiding another "Wallyana" episode.  I'm sure you understand.



You know, if you want to bury your head in the sand about this whole monkey genocide thing, then by all means go ahead, I will not stand idly by and let it happen!

If we don't speak up for the monkeys Rob, then who will speak up when they come for us?


----------



## rpmdfw

FOUR WEEKS FROM TODAY!   

And I have an update:  We've been assigned a DJ!  Apparently Disney subcontracts DJs.  Or at least that's what they appear to have done in our case.  He has his own DJ business, but does a lot of Disney weddings as well.

Here's an exerpt from his initial email:



> Our Motto:   "Forced Fun is No Fun at All"
> ***No forced Chicken Dances or Hokey Pokey - lol   I promise, unless you ask for it
> 
> In addition to being one of Walt Disney's premier entertainers, some of the weddings and events I have done include New York Yankee Johnny Damon's wedding and most recently Howie D. from the Backstreet Boys.



My first thought was "Well, ALL RIGHT!", I'm liking this guy already!   

He sent along a form for us to fill out and return to him.  I have to admit I was a bit disappointed when I opened the attachment and looked at the form.  There are several mentions of "Bride & Groom" and "Mr. & Mrs. . . . "  Now, I fully recognize that this is generic form that he sends out to all bookings; however, I'd expect that someone in the position of a businessman hired to DJ for a gay wedding, would take a look at what they're sending out and make adjustments. 

Scott and I made the conscious decision to not work with any vendors that didn't have some sort of inclusive description of the happy couple.  We flat refuse to work with anyone where one of us has to be listed as the "bride" and one of us has to be listed as the "groom".  We ended up registering only on websites that allowed a commitment ceremony or ring ceremony option for exactly this reason.  And on the whole Disney has been EXCEPTIONAL in this regard.  It was just slightly off putting.  

Continuing on, the form is basically a "Fill in the blanks" itinerary for the reception and has events happening in this order:

Cocktails
"Bridal party is announced"
"Bride and Groom are announced as Mr. & Mrs. ____"
"Bride and Groom first dance"
Toasts
Dinner
Parent Dances
Bridal Party Dance
Cake Cutting
Bouquet and Garter Toss (this does have a yes/no option next to it)
Dancing
Last Dance

Is this the set in stone way that straight weddings MUST go?  The weddings in my family have always run differently and we're going with this order of events:

Cocktails
"Rob & Scott" are announced but NOT  "For the first time as partners . . .  "
Dinner
First Dance
Parent Dance
Dancing
Toasts
Cake Cutting
Cake Service/more dancing
Last Dance

The evening just seems to flow better to us this way.  

So needless to say, the DJ is going to get a VERY re-worked document back. 

Happily, after reading his testimonials and checking some youtube videos he's linked, we're sure he'll do a great job, and be just what we want.  It's just tough to get past that initial first issue of the whole "bride/groom" thing.


----------



## Handbag Lady

Maybe you can help him make a different form for his gay weddings? Maybe the guy didn't send you one because he doesn't know what to put down and certainly would not want to offend? (i.e. is it Groom/Groom or are those terms archaic?)

(I am paying attention to this here thread 1. because you seem like a fun guy and 2. I live in California and work in the entertainment industry. I know I'm going to be invited to a gay wedding soon and having never been to one, I'm learning from you!)


So, please, by all means ask this DJ if he needs help! Lord knows I need it!


----------



## rpmdfw

Handbag Lady said:


> Maybe you can help him make a different form for his gay weddings? Maybe the guy didn't send you one because he doesn't know what to put down and certainly would not want to offend? (i.e. is it Groom/Groom or are those terms archaic?)
> 
> (I am paying attention to this here thread 1. because you seem like a fun guy and 2. I live in California and work in the entertainment industry. I know I'm going to be invited to a gay wedding soon and having never been to one, I'm learning from you!)
> 
> 
> So, please, by all means ask this DJ if he needs help! Lord knows I need it!



I figured he'd never dealt with a same-sex wedding before.  I just wish he'd have given some thought to it before sending out his generic form.  I'm not asking that he get it exactly right, but sending us something that's got "bride" all over it, is kind of insensitive.  Or just clueless.   It looks like he's a really great DJ, so I'm not going to make an issue about it.


----------



## rpmdfw

We sat down with our officiant last night and, after going over several options that she suggested for various parts of our ceremony, wrote our ceremony from beginning to end.  

It's got a nice mix of traditional feelings with some more custom touches and vows more appropriate to us.  I think it's going to be very beautiful.

I think my favorite part is at then end when rather than saying "I now prounounce you husband and wife" as she'd do in a straight wedding, she declares that we are "partners in life, for life."

We had a lot of fun doing it, and are so happy that we chose a friend to officiate for us instead of picking some random person from the list of suggestions we got from Disney.

If I remember after the wedding, I'll try to post the whole thing for all of you to read.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Rob it sounds like your big day is going to be great!  I am so excited for you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, we stoppped buy Franck's Wedding Studio today and wrote a check in a HUGE amount to Disney.  

Wedding's all paid for.  

Nothing left to stress on except the small stuff.

Welcome bags are done, working on filling the centerpiece/favors now.

Have to wrap gifts for the wedding party soon.

I wonder if it's too early to start packing.     Maybe I should wait until we've taken the suits to the cleaners to be pressed fisrt.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I wonder if it's too early to start packing.



Did I miss something?
Are you going away after the nuptials?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Did I miss something?
> Are you going away after the nuptials?



Of course Wally. We're going on a honeymoon! Did you pack your sunscreen? Don't want a lobster Wally.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Did I miss something?
> Are you going away after the nuptials?



I was referring to the fact that we're checking into a Disney resort for three night over the wedding weekend.

But we are going on a honeymoon also.  A cruise.

All of which has been mentioned on this thread before.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I was referring to the fact that we're checking into a Disney resort for three night over the wedding weekend.
> 
> But we are going on a honeymoon also.  A cruise.
> 
> All of which has been mentioned on this thread before.



Okay!  
I'll go back and bone up - just incase there's a quize! 
Geesh.

Not invited and I get attitude - nice.


----------



## rpmdfw

The favor/centerpieces came in this week, and I bought the Hershey's kisses to fill them yesterday.  

Here's what they look like without the favors.





And here's the favor by itself.





And finally, here it is assembled.


----------



## mickeyfan1

I want one!  They are just gorgeous.


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> I want one!  They are just gorgeous.



Better than gorgeous, they're DONE!   

Scratch one more thing off of the to-do list!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

The centerpieces look fantastic Rob!

What cruise line are you going on?  Tell me it's Disney!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What cruise line are you going on?  Tell me it's Disney!!!



You have to ask?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> You have to ask?



just checkin...     magic or wonder???


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> just checkin...     magic or wonder???



Dunno.  Whichever one does the short cruises.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Dunno.  Whichever one does the short cruises.



You don't know their names, itineraries, and everything about them?   

The Wonder generally does the short cruises.  Although the Magic will be doing a 3 day this month because it is scheduled to get out of dry dock a couple days early.   

You will have a great time!   You do not want to miss Tritons (Palo on the Magic) - it is spectacular!

Is this your first Disney Cruise?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You don't know their names, itineraries, and everything about them?
> 
> The Wonder generally does the short cruises.  Although the Magic will be doing a 3 day this month because it is scheduled to get out of dry dock a couple days early.
> 
> You will have a great time!   You do not want to miss Tritons (Palo on the Magic) - it is spectacular!
> 
> Is this your first Disney Cruise?



Scott is coordinating the cruise.  I'm coordinating the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  He's got the details on it, not me.

It's my first cruise of any kind.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Scott is coordinating the cruise.  I'm coordinating the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  He's got the details on it, not me.
> 
> It's my first cruise of any kind.




When you first get on board...  they announce you!  Make sure you tell them that you just got married and they will announce that too.

I think they said, on my honeymoon, "The Disney Magic welcomes newlyweds Jennifer and Nelson Rego" and a few CM's who were around applauded.  It was real cool!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Scott is coordinating the cruise.  I'm coordinating the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  He's got the details on it, not me.
> 
> It's my first cruise of any kind.



Hey Rob - It'll be our first cruise too - in November when we're down.
Hey look we're *virgins!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Hey Rob - It'll be our first cruise too - in November when we're down.
> Hey look we're *virgins!*



Wally, 

How long has it been since you were able to say *THAT??? *


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally,
> 
> How long has it been since you were able to say *THAT??? *



The sauna at my gym last week.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Scott is coordinating the cruise.  I'm coordinating the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  He's got the details on it, not me.
> 
> It's my first cruise of any kind.



OMG You're going to love it!  I generally get bored on cruises, but the Disney ships are so beautiful you can spend hours just walking around looking at things!

The food!

The service!

Everything is top knotch!

And be sure to pack some pirate wear for the Pirate party night, honestly, it's a blast!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And be sure to pack some pirate wear for the Pirate party night, honestly, it's a blast!



like this!


----------



## wallyb

Rob your *green thingy* has been on all day and -
you're clearly not here - because I've never seen you hold 
your tongue for so long - gabby.


----------



## wallyb

Ooops!


----------



## rpmdfw

I'm at work.  Not much to say.  Just following along with what others are saying.  

If I think of something witty, I'll be sure to pipe up.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oops.  Me, too


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm at work.  Not much to say.  Just following along with what others are saying.
> 
> If I think of something witty, I'll be sure to pipe up.



What!!??!!




You're not Rob!  
Go get the real Rob!
What have you done with him?
Is there a man there?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> What!!??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not Rob!
> Go get the real Rob!
> What have you done with him?
> Is there a man there?



I'm Rob, all right.
I'm just Rob, who's buried trying to fix other peoples mistakes while having not gotten a decent amount of sleep due to trying to visit the Adventurers Club as much as possible.  We were there late last night.  Later than is probably advisable.  So work is sucking today.  

Oh well.  I can sleep in October.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm Rob, all right.
> I'm just Rob, who's buried trying to fix other peoples mistakes while having not gotten a decent amount of sleep due to trying to visit the Adventurers Club as much as possible.  We were there late last night.  Later than is probably advisable.  So work is sucking today.
> 
> Oh well.  I can sleep in October.



So *There* is a *MAN* there with *YOU*!
We know gay code mary!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So *There* is a *MAN* there with *YOU*!
> We know gay code mary!



There is?  Where?  I don't see him.

Maybe he's under this pile of credit card mistakes from the front desk?  Nope.  Just a pile of cash handling mistakes under there.  

If I find him, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Rob, sorry you are stuck at work on a Sunday!  Yuck!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> There is?  Where?  I don't see him.
> 
> Maybe he's under this pile of credit card mistakes from the front desk?  Nope.  Just a pile of cash handling mistakes under there.
> 
> If I find him, I'll be sure to let you know.



Maybe he's under your desk!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Rob, sorry you are stuck at work on a Sunday!  Yuck!



Eh.  That's no biggie.  My work week is Sunday thru Thursday.  I get Fridays and Saturday's off.  So, it's not too bad.

Oh, and in case any of you were wondering.

THREE WEEKS FROM TODAY!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Maybe he's under your desk!



Nope.  Nothing under the desk.  And nobody under there, either.

Maybe you're projecting, and it's actually YOU that has that poor boy trapped under a desk.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.  Nothing under the desk.  And nobody under there, either.
> 
> Maybe you're projecting, and it's actually YOU that has that poor boy trapped under a desk.



I've never had a poor boy.
But I want to go to Nola and try one.


----------



## ckenlady

wallyb said:


> I've never had a poor boy.
> But I want to go to Nola and try one.





that would be a "po-boy", but I think you meant the human kind... so yes that would be a "poor boy". We have lots of those here too!


----------



## wallyb

ckenlady said:


> that would be a "po-boy", but I think you meant the human kind... so yes that would be a "poor boy". We have lots of those here too!



A joke   I meant the first one. The sandwich.
I prefer rich boys.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> A joke   I meant the first one. The sandwich.
> I prefer rich boys.



Who doesn't?  But alas, I married for love   (I will NOT be so damn stupid the next time)


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Who doesn't?  But alas, I married for love   (I will NOT be so damn stupid the next time)



You mean sometimes they come with money?    

Why didn't I get THAT memo!?!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You mean sometimes they come with money?
> 
> Why didn't I get THAT memo!?!?!



Don't worry about it.  Love is better than money.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> You mean sometimes they come with money?
> 
> Why didn't I get THAT memo!?!?!



I guess the person circulating that memo didn't want us to know...  I am putting my money on Wally.   



rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry about it.  Love is better than money.



Yeah...  I s'pose you are right....   I did marry a good guy.   Guess I will keep him (at least until I get cute little Portuguese hairy monkey children out of him anyway).     On second thought, I will keep him long after that.  If they are 1/2 as mischievous as he is....  I am in *BIG* trouble and am going to need all the help I can get!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well, truth be told, mine is pretty good at taking a nickel and turning it into a doller!  So I guess I did OK!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Well, truth be told, mine is pretty good at taking a nickel and turning it into a doller!  So I guess I did OK!



I feel the same way. If it weren't for mine I'd be spending all my pennies. I guess that's good thing, right


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I feel the same way. If it weren't for mine I'd be spending all my pennies. I guess that's good thing, right



oh, no...  not here....  

I am a self anointed spoiled rotten  

DH knows it and provides for it.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> oh, no...  not here....
> 
> I am a self anointed spoiled rotten
> 
> DH knows it and provides for it.



Same here!   

But if it were not for him, my vacations would be at some motel where room service is a French Fry tied to a brick and tossed through the window!  Thankfully, he takes the money we make, doubles and triples it, so I can afford the things I deserve!

Thats right!  DESERVE!  I work hard!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Same here!
> 
> But if it were not for him, my vacations would be at some motel where room service is a French Fry tied to a brick and tossed through the window!  Thankfully, he takes the money we make, doubles and triples it, so I can afford the things I deserve!
> 
> Thats right!  DESERVE!  I work hard!



Does that mean I don't get to tie a french fry to this brick and throw it at you?   

Is it okay if I throw it at Louie instead?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Same here!
> 
> But if it were not for him, my vacations would be at some motel where room service is a French Fry tied to a brick and tossed through the window!  Thankfully, he takes the money we make, doubles and triples it, so I can afford the things I deserve!
> 
> Thats right!  DESERVE!  I work hard!



I have to agree...

I would never be able to go to Disney as often as I do and would never have been able to afford the Disney Cruises (this is our 4th in October)...   (Hell, I didn't even know DCL existed before my honeymoon)...

Nelson proposed to me down in Disney and instead of coming home and buying me a ring, I got Disney Vacation Club!!!  Who needs a rock when you can have Disney every year???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Does that mean I don't get to tie a french fry to this brick and throw it at you?
> 
> Is it okay if I throw it at Louie instead?




Mike! He's doing it again


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Mike! He's doing it again



What?!?!?!?!? 

It's said with love.  

Really it is.

cuz I can tell how much you like the french fries, and how much you want them quickly. I was just trying to speed them up, for you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> What?!?!?!?!?
> 
> It's said with love.
> 
> Really it is.
> 
> cuz I can tell how much you like the french fries, and how much you want them quickly. I was just trying to speed them up, for you.



You're trying to fatten me up, well it won't work buddy


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You're trying to fatten me up, well it won't work buddy



I NEVER said you needed to be fattened up!  





I just said that I could tell you like your french fries . . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I NEVER said you needed to be fattened up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said that I could tell you like your french fries . . . .



TSK TSK....Rob! I'm surprised at you! You know how much those sticks and stones (and bricks) hurt.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I NEVER said you needed to be fattened up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said that I could tell you like your french fries . . . .



That is it! I was going to wear something nice to the wedding, but now I am wearing this:







Wally, I need my fruit dress back!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That is it! I was going to wear something nice to the wedding, but now I am wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally, I need my fruit dress back!



   This I cannot wait to see. 

And luckily it's wide enough in the hips to hide the fact that you love the french fries too much.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> This I cannot wait to see.
> 
> And luckily it's wide enough in the hips to hide the fact that you love the french fries too much.



You also can't see the silly string, the rubber chickens, the whoopee cushions, tortillas and wasps I will be using throughout the ceremony


----------



## dustyraye

I've read all 76 pages today (having one of _those_ days at work), so I'm all caught up.  Rob, thanks for allowing us all to join in the fun of your planning journey.  I'm sure your day will be magical.   (And thanks to the rest of you for keeping me chuckling under my breath all afternoon!)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

dustyraye said:


> I've read all 76 pages today (having one of _those_ days at work), so I'm all caught up.  Rob, thanks for allowing us all to join in the fun of your planning journey.  I'm sure your day will be magical.   (And thanks to the rest of you for keeping me chuckling under my breath all afternoon!)



HA!  This is nothing...   you should check out the shower....


----------



## rpmdfw

dustyraye said:


> I've read all 76 pages today (having one of _those_ days at work), so I'm all caught up.  Rob, thanks for allowing us all to join in the fun of your planning journey.  I'm sure your day will be magical.   (And thanks to the rest of you for keeping me chuckling under my breath all afternoon!)



You're welcome!  Glad you enjoyed it!



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> HA!  This is nothing...   you should check out the shower....



This is very true . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And be sure to pack some pirate wear for the Pirate party night, honestly, it's a blast!



Do they do Pirate night on the 3 night cruise?   

I was under the impression that they only do it on the 4 night and longer cruises.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry about it.  Love is better than money.



No it's not!




What total Crap!




This man is a liar! 




A liar!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Do they do Pirate night on the 3 night cruise?
> 
> I was under the impression that they only do it on the 4 night and longer cruises.



I'm pretty sure they did it on the last three night I was on.....

Pirates in the Caribbean 

Ahoy matey! Don your red bandana and celebrate your cruise pirate-style. The fun starts when your favorite Disney Characters, dressed in pirate garb, greet you in the atrium. Festivities continue through a pirate-themed dinner and a rowdy buccaneer bash where you dance all night with friends and foes on the top decks of the ship.

Do NOT miss the deck party after dinner!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Continuing on, the form is basically a "Fill in the blanks" itinerary for the reception and has events happening in this order:
> 
> Cocktails
> "Bridal party is announced"
> "Bride and Groom are announced as Mr. & Mrs. ____"
> "Bride and Groom first dance"
> Toasts
> Dinner
> Parent Dances
> Bridal Party Dance
> Cake Cutting
> Bouquet and Garter Toss (this does have a yes/no option next to it)
> Dancing
> Last Dance
> 
> Is this the set in stone way that straight weddings MUST go?  The weddings in my family have always run differently and we're going with this order of events:
> 
> Cocktails
> "Rob & Scott" are announced but NOT  "For the first time as partners . . .  "
> Dinner
> First Dance
> Parent Dance
> Dancing
> Toasts
> Cake Cutting
> Cake Service/more dancing
> Last Dance
> 
> The evening just seems to flow better to us this way.
> 
> So needless to say, the DJ is going to get a VERY re-worked document back.



Very interesting point on this subject.  I spoke to our photographer yesterday.  We discussed the order of events at the reception.  He mentioned that the one the DJ sent us is what happens at most Disney weddings he shoots, while the order that we want to use is closer to what he sees at the non-Disney weddings he's done.   

I wonder if there's a specific reason that Disney Fairy Tale Weddings pushes people toward that schedule. 

Not a really earth shattering update, I know.  But I found it interesting.


----------



## ckenlady

Glad it is all coming together. Now we are breathing again since Ike is passing us by, we are counting the days till the big day and our vacation! 
No major damage from Gustav, but being without power for a week sucks worse than anyone can imagine! 
But the good news is, we got the free dining added to our package and saved about $100 bucks in the process. Now....off to make some reservations........

See you soon Rob and Scott!!!!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> Glad it is all coming together. Now we are breathing again since Ike is passing us by, we are counting the days till the big day and our vacation!
> No major damage from Gustav, but being without power for a week sucks worse than anyone can imagine!
> But the good news is, we got the free dining added to our package and saved about $100 bucks in the process. Now....off to make some reservations........
> 
> See you soon Rob and Scott!!!!!!!



Maria!

Thank goodness you came through the stoms relatively unscathed.  You were definitely in our thoughts!   

Can't wait to see you!


----------



## rpmdfw

A little over two weeks to go, and I've got a sinus infection!

Ugh!

Visited the doctor and got a couple of perscriptions.

Cross your fingers that this passes quickly.  I don't need to add being sick to my list of stresses.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> A little over two weeks to go, and I've got a sinus infection!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> Visited the doctor and got a couple of perscriptions.
> 
> Cross your fingers that this passes quickly.  I don't need to add being sick to my list of stresses.



Stress could be *causing* it Rob.
Can you go do something de-stressing - a massage? a facial?
It could help.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can you go do something de-stressing - a massage? a facial?




Drinking?

Heavily?

I'm sure stress is a factor.  I'm trying to not freak out over the little things.  It's the last minute details that are a killer, though.  

That said, I think we're in REALLY good shape two weeks out.  Very few things left on the list.  And that's stuff like wrapping wedding party gifts and packing.

At least I'm sleeping.  No problems with that at all (well, except for the normal not wanting to get up to go to work in the morning)


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Drinking?
> 
> Heavily?
> 
> I'm sure stress is a factor.  I'm trying to not freak out over the little things.  It's the last minute details that are a killer, though.
> 
> That said, I think we're in REALLY good shape two weeks out.  Very few things left on the list.  And that's stuff like wrapping wedding party gifts and packing.
> 
> At least I'm sleeping.  No problems with that at all (well, except for the normal not wanting to get up to go to work in the morning)



tisk   tisk   tisk  ...
It's alway the same answer with you people ...
Pour some booze on it...




Here's Rob at home calmly discussing one of 
those minor details with Scott!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Stress could be *causing* it Rob.
> Can you go do something de-stressing - a massage? a facial?
> It could help.



*This is uncharacteristically nice of you . . . *



wallyb said:


> tisk   tisk   tisk  ...
> It's alway the same answer with you people ...
> Pour some booze on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Rob at home calmly discussing one of
> those minor details with Scott!



*And we're back to our regularly scheduled Wally.*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *This is uncharacteristically nice of you . . . *
> 
> *And we're back to our regularly scheduled Wally.*



It's called teeing it up.
It's a gift.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It's called teeing it up.
> It's a gift.



Ooh!  I love gifts!  

We got another wedding gift in the mail today.  It's a Nambe piece.  It'll look fabulous in our living room.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> A little over two weeks to go, and I've got a sinus infection!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> Visited the doctor and got a couple of perscriptions.
> 
> Cross your fingers that this passes quickly.  I don't need to add being sick to my list of stresses.



Rob, I was in the Dr.'s office the Tuesday before I got married (on a Saturday) with a sinus infection...   I just took the decongestant and the antibiotic like clockwork as prescribed and I was fine by the day of...  in fact - I was still taking the meds the day of the wedding and I was taking pics with my new hubby when my step mother came into the room and was all sing songy... "Jenn, time to take your medicine"  nothing like making me feel 12!


----------



## rpmdfw

TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!     

Now, who's going to be a dear, and give me some valium?


----------



## wallyb




----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



Um, thanks.

But can I please have one that doesn't appear to have been in a hooker's mouth?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, thanks.
> 
> But can I please have one that doesn't appear to have been in a hooker's mouth?



That's Louie's mouth.  
Go ahead - make-out with him - you'll get a "contact High"!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> That's Louie's mouth.
> Go ahead - make-out with him - you'll get a "contact High"!



EWWWW!

I'll just do without the valium, thanks.


----------



## ckenlady

If you really need some, just call.... I know a nurse   ..... we have a full stock of "relaxers"........ we'll also be there Sat morning before the wedding so if you need something for the big day...... hint hint...


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> If you really need some, just call.... I know a nurse   ..... we have a full stock of "relaxers"........ we'll also be there Sat morning before the wedding so if you need something for the big day...... hint hint...



 

I really was just joking.  I think we've got pretty much everything under control that we can possibly have under control.



Thanks, though


----------



## ckenlady

me too! Deb won't give it up without a fight


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> That's Louie's mouth.
> Go ahead - make-out with him - you'll get a "contact High"!





rpmdfw said:


> EWWWW!
> 
> I'll just do without the valium, thanks.



 Like I would even  

You know I'm not some cheap $2 Wally that makes out with soon to be married men, and I would never wear that shade of lipgloss


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

With sparkles no less.  

Time grows short! What could you possibly have left to do? It must be just a matter of waiting now, eh?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Time grows short! What could you possibly have left to do? It must be just a matter of waiting now, eh?



Well, firstly, I don't wait well.  So the waiting will frustrate the heck out of me, and pity poor Scott for having to live with me during that!  

What could I possibly have left to do?

Here's what I can think of off the top of my head:
Wrap Wedding Party Gifts
Finish Welcome Bags
Print Labels for Welcome Bags
Prepare Gratuities
Write Welcome Letter, insert into welcome bags
Pack
Laundry first, then pack
Thank You Notes for gifts we've already received
Fill out Form for DJ & make final decision on First Dance song
Make Ceremony Music CD
Call with Guarantee (72 hours out)
Update Rehearsal Dinner Reservation (72 hours out)
Haircut
Practice dancing to first dance song
Drop off stuff at Franck's (9/26)
Deliver Welcome Bags (various dates)
Compile list of "must have" shots for the photographer
Finalize bus and limo shedule
Get Tolliver ready to be boarded 
Clean house for company
Get house ready for "Family Barbecue" my parents have decided to throw on Friday 9/26 (like I needed the stress of ANOTHER event!)
Oranize items for Hospitality Suite and pack it (hopefully it'll all fit into two large pastic bins and a large rolling cooler.  If not, it's got to go into suitcases)
Pre-pack for the cruise
Get to the Adventurers Club as many nights as possilbe before it closes
Get some rest, so sinus infection gets better
Keep current at work, so I'll be ready to leave at the end of next week, pre-prep month end materials so my boss can handle things while I'm gone (he's never closed a month without me before)
Rehearse the ceremony so that I don't cry too much during the real one

And I'm sure I'm forgetting something.

   I really do need a valium!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Rehearse the ceremony so that I don't cry too much during the real one



This one just not going to happen -
no matter how many times you rehearse-
you're going to cry no matter what.

Just try not to "blubber"- you know the one where snot 
comes out of you nose.
NOT Pretty!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> This one just not going to happen -
> no matter how many times you rehearse-
> you're going to cry no matter what.
> 
> Just try not to "blubber"- you know the one where snot
> comes out of you nose.
> NOT Pretty!



That's what I meant when I said "so that I don't cry too much".  I know I'll cry, I'm just trying not to be sloppy about it.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> This one just not going to happen -
> no matter how many times you rehearse-
> you're going to cry no matter what.
> 
> Just try not to "blubber"- you know the one where snot
> comes out of you nose.
> NOT Pretty!


 
Add that to the "must have" shots for the photographer!


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Add that to the "must have" shots for the photographer!



Gee, THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## ckenlady

rpmdfw said:


> Well, firstly, I don't wait well.  So the waiting will frustrate the heck out of me, and pity poor Scott for having to live with me during that!
> 
> What could I possibly have left to do?
> 
> Here's what I can think of off the top of my head:
> Wrap Wedding Party Gifts
> Finish Welcome Bags
> Print Labels for Welcome Bags
> Prepare Gratuities
> Write Welcome Letter, insert into welcome bags
> Pack
> Laundry first, then pack
> Thank You Notes for gifts we've already received
> Fill out Form for DJ & make final decision on First Dance song
> Make Ceremony Music CD
> Call with Guarantee (72 hours out)
> Update Rehearsal Dinner Reservation (72 hours out)
> Haircut
> Practice dancing to first dance song
> Drop off stuff at Franck's (9/26)
> Deliver Welcome Bags (various dates)
> Compile list of "must have" shots for the photographer
> Finalize bus and limo shedule
> Get Tolliver ready to be boarded
> Clean house for company
> Get house ready for "Family Barbecue" my parents have decided to throw on Friday 9/26 (like I needed the stress of ANOTHER event!)
> Oranize items for Hospitality Suite and pack it (hopefully it'll all fit into two large pastic bins and a large rolling cooler.  If not, it's got to go into suitcases)
> Pre-pack for the cruise
> Get to the Adventurers Club as many nights as possilbe before it closes
> Get some rest, so sinus infection gets better
> Keep current at work, so I'll be ready to leave at the end of next week, pre-prep month end materials so my boss can handle things while I'm gone (he's never closed a month without me before)
> Rehearse the ceremony so that I don't cry too much during the real one
> 
> And I'm sure I'm forgetting something.
> 
> I really do need a valium!



And I thought I had a lot to do..... whew! your wearing me out!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Gee, THANKS FOR THE HELP!



Oh Saxton's a BIG help.


----------



## rpmdfw

10 more days!

The to-do list is not freaking me out quite as badly today.  Especially since we've managed to knock quite a few things off of it.  

Here's what we've goten done:
Wrap Wedding Party Gifts
Finish Welcome Bags
Print Labels for Welcome Bags
Fill out Form for DJ & make final decision on First Dance song
Make Ceremony Music CD
Compile list of "must have" shots for the photographer
Finalize bus and limo shedule
Oranize items for Hospitality Suite and pack it (It didn't all fit into the plastic bins & rolling cooler, so we'll have to pack some of it in suitcases, but not much)

Plus, I'm feeling much better and I've gotten myself caught up and a little ahead at work, so I'm stressing a lot less on that.

MUCH better view of things than I had a few days ago.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> 10 more days!
> 
> The to-do list is not freaking me out quite as badly today.  Especially since we've managed to knock quite a few things off of it.
> 
> Here's what we've goten done:
> Wrap Wedding Party Gifts
> Finish Welcome Bags
> Print Labels for Welcome Bags
> Fill out Form for DJ & make final decision on First Dance song
> Make Ceremony Music CD
> Compile list of "must have" shots for the photographer
> Finalize bus and limo shedule
> Oranize items for Hospitality Suite and pack it (It didn't all fit into the plastic bins & rolling cooler, so we'll have to pack some of it in suitcases, but not much)
> 
> Plus, I'm feeling much better and I've gotten myself caught up and a little ahead at work, so I'm stressing a lot less on that.
> 
> MUCH better view of things than I had a few days ago.



What did you choose for your first dance?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What did you choose for your first dance?



It's a surprise.  

Since we've got actual guests reading this thread, I'll tell all of you after the wedding.

 

I'm not even going to tell you if we stuck to the three we'd narrowed it down to or if we chose something completely different!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> It's a surprise.
> 
> Since we've got actual guests reading this thread, I'll tell all of you after the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to tell you if we stuck to the three we'd narrowed it down to or if we chose something completely different!



That's a cheat!!!  Some of us won't be there, ya know?


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> That's a cheat!!!  Some of us won't be there, ya know?



So then, what's the diffrence if you know now what it'll be or hear afterward?

I'll give you a hint.

The song MIGHT be called "*When You Say Nothing at All*, you're my *Hero*, *No Matter What*".

Or it might not.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> So then, what's the diffrence if you know now what it'll be or hear afterward?
> 
> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> The song MIGHT be called "*When You Say Nothing at All*, you're my *Hero*, *No Matter What*".
> 
> Or it might not.



Is it sung by someone with the initial AK?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Is it sung by someone with the initial AK?



Animal Kingdom?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Animal Kingdom?



No, not Animal Kingdon...

You are a big meanie!


----------



## mickeyfan1

So exciting!  It will be here before you know it.  I am lookingforward to the pictures and details, AFTER the honeymoon.


----------



## wallyb

mickeyfan1 said:


> So exciting!  It will be here before you know it.  I am lookingforward to the pictures and details, AFTER the honeymoon.



Yes - lots of head shots - I need more to work with!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh Saxton's a BIG help.



Did you just call Sue "fat"?????

Oh No You Didn't......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Did you just call Sue "fat"?????
> 
> Oh No You Didn't......



No - but I think you just did!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No - but I think you just did!



Oh Yeah???? And exactly what did you mean by BIG help???


----------



## Saxton

How did I miss this?  Here I am, quietly minding my own business and I get attacked by Rosie and Wally!  OK, Wally - I hereby withdraw my invitation to the concert and Rosie, wait 'til I meet your mother!!


----------



## rpmdfw

One week to go!

I think we've got everything done for the wedding (except for delivering things and calling in our guarantees), now we just need to concentrate on getting the house ready, get haircuts, pack, and practice dancing.

All while I'm working during the day, and we're hitting the Adventurers Club every night.  I may not get more than two or three hours of sleep all week long.  

Our first guests arrive tonight!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Good Times!   

Have a blast!   

One little bit of advice from a not-to-recent-yet-recent-enough bride...

Take deep breaths and enjoy every minute.  It goes by so so fast...  Don't worry about the little things...  There is nothing you can do at that point...


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I am so glad that you guys have planned this out so well that the stress is minimized.  I know that it's going to be an amazing ceremony for you both.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I am so glad that you guys have planned this out so well that the stress is minimized.



Oh, I'll still stress.  It's what I do.  But I'll be able to let it go and have fun when the time comes.  That's what's important.



Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I know that it's going to be an amazing ceremony for you both.



Thanks!


----------



## ehstrojette

6 more days!! How excited you guys must be. I can't wait till we can hear all about your wedding day. Best of luck


----------



## rpmdfw

And of course, we couldn't go through this week without further Adventurers Club stress.  

A few weeks ago, they removed all of the chairs from the main salon.    We were reassured by the wonderful folks at DFTW that they had been removed to accomodate crowds for the last weeks, and that they'd be back in time for our planned pre-reception.  Cool.  No problem there.

Last week, they took all the cabaret tables and chairs out of the library and replaced them with banquet chairs, set theatre style.  Again, no problem, it's exactly the way we wanted the room set for us, so they won't have to do it for our ceremony the day of.

Now the fun stuff.  WAAAAAYYY back in June of 2007 Scott and I decided that we wanted to have our ceremony at the Adventurers Club.  And we decided that we wanted to have our ceremony during the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so our guests could enjoy that as well.  This presented us with a problem.  The Adventurers Club typically got decorated for Halloween around the first or second weekend of October.  So that meant we had pretty much one option for our weekend:  September 26-28, 2008.  Which as you all know has been a stressful choice due to the insanely stupid decision to close Pleasure Island.  So we walk into the club on Friday night and discover that with their extended operating hours for "Pleasure Island's Last Call" they've added the Halloween Show and Holiday Show to the line up.  This is great news.  We love those shows.  Then we walk into the Library and discover it's decorated for a combination of Christmas and Halloween.  Fun for the last few nights.  Stress for Rob & Scott who specifically didn't want the halloween decorations in our wedding photos.  I've got an email into our Wedding Planner.  

Add to that, Pleasure Island management has decided to have their "Cast Member Appriciation Party & Awards Ceremony" on Sunday the 28th.  With the start time at exactly the time that dinner service starts at our reception.  So we may be losing several of our CM friends to this thing that they just found out about 3 days ago.  After we've already paid!  They're hoping to beg off and skip it, or make a very brief appearance and then head over to our reception, but they don't know yet what they can do, and we've got to give our final guarantee to Disney, the day after tomorrow!  

And of course, as we feared, artifacts are going missing at the club on an almost nightly basis.  Someone actually tore a mask off the wall in the mask room!   We're praying that the club won't look like a comdemned building by Sunday.

     

I'm not having a fun Monday.


----------



## ConcKahuna




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Here.  I brought you these:

          

Feel a little better?  (I won't be insulted if you say NO!)


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Here.  I brought you these:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a little better?  (I won't be insulted if you say NO!)



The thought is appreciated.  

But, no, it doesn't help much.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Geez.


----------



## rpmdfw

And it only gets better!  I just called Group Dining to update the number of guests for our rehearsal dinner at O'hana, and had to deal with the most stupid reasoning I've ever heard!

I originally made the reservation for 14 people.  Since then we've had two spouses let us know that they won't be able to attend, so I called today to give them our guarantee and update our count to 12 people.  

When I spoke to the gentleman at Group Dining, he informed me that in order to change our guest count from 14 to 12 they'd have to re-book the reservation and that since there isn't any availability for that night, we wouldn't be able to rebook, essentially saying that if we tried to change our reservation to 12 people, we'd get no reservation at all. 

I'm kind of flaberghasted.  We're trying to let them know that we won't be using two seats and they tell us if we try to do that we'll lose our table entirely?  Does this mean that they expect us to pay for 14 people?  Why would our table be unavailable for 12 of us if we've had a reservation for 14 for the past SIX MONTHS?  

Per the BEO, the guarantee is due to them by noon tomorrow.  Shouldn't that mean that we can change our count up until that point?  

 

I should have just stayed in bed, today


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> How did I miss this?  Here I am, quietly minding my own business and I get attacked by Rosie and Wally!  OK, Wally - I hereby withdraw my invitation to the concert and Rosie, wait 'til I meet your mother!!



But! But! I was defending your honor! I didn't call you a BIG help! Wally did!


ps...please don't tell my Mommy!:scared1:


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And it only gets better!  I just called Group Dining to update the number of guests for our rehearsal dinner at O'hana, and had to deal with the most stupid reasoning I've ever heard!
> 
> I originally made the reservation for 14 people.  Since then we've had two spouses let us know that they won't be able to attend, so I called today to give them our guarantee and update our count to 12 people.
> 
> When I spoke to the gentleman at Group Dining, he informed me that in order to change our guest count from 14 to 12 they'd have to re-book the reservation and that since there isn't any availability for that night, we wouldn't be able to rebook, essentially saying that if we tried to change our reservation to 12 people, we'd get no reservation at all.
> 
> I'm kind of flaberghasted.  We're trying to let them know that we won't be using two seats and they tell us if we try to do that we'll lose our table entirely?  Does this mean that they expect us to pay for 14 people?  Why would our table be unavailable for 12 of us if we've had a reservation for 14 for the past SIX MONTHS?
> 
> Per the BEO, the guarantee is due to them by noon tomorrow.  Shouldn't that mean that we can change our count up until that point?
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just stayed in bed, today



Rob - It'll work out- It won't be perfect - 
but it'll be fine - and everyone will have a great time. 
Make sure you do too!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> But! But! I was defending your honor! I didn't call you a BIG help! Wally did!
> 
> 
> ps...please don't tell my Mommy!:scared1:



Stop dragging me into your rabble-rousing!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Rob - It'll work out- It won't be perfect -
> but it'll be fine - and everyone will have a great time.
> Make sure you do too!



Right Rob! And even if the make you pay for the 14, just do it. move on with life, and then after the honeymoon raise a hissy-fit. Choose the path of least resistance the next few days, you've got enough on your mind


----------



## ckenlady

I know your already stressed without having these things jumping up in front of you. I am sure you have already done this, but get written confirmation from your wedding planner as to what is being promised, that way you'll have something to come back on should things not be 100% to your satisfaction. 
I know things can never be totally perfect, but the basic things that you asked for.... well there should be no compromise!
I know we'll all still have a great time no matter what. I know we are looking forward to our "ya ya" tradition of drinking around the world on Monday. 


Just Breathe..........


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> I know your already stressed without having these things jumping up in front of you. I am sure you have already done this, but get written confirmation from your wedding planner as to what is being promised, that way you'll have something to come back on should things not be 100% to your satisfaction.



I've conducted all of our conversations via email or sent email follow ups covering what's been discussed and have archived EVERY correspondence I've had with DFTW since June of 2007.

I ain't no dummy.


----------



## ckenlady

just as I thought... I do the same thing..... get everything in writing that way no one can say you didn't ask for something or expect it to be a different way!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> And it only gets better!  I just called Group Dining to update the number of guests for our rehearsal dinner at O'hana, and had to deal with the most stupid reasoning I've ever heard!
> 
> I originally made the reservation for 14 people.  Since then we've had two spouses let us know that they won't be able to attend, so I called today to give them our guarantee and update our count to 12 people.
> 
> When I spoke to the gentleman at Group Dining, he informed me that in order to change our guest count from 14 to 12 they'd have to re-book the reservation and that since there isn't any availability for that night, we wouldn't be able to rebook, essentially saying that if we tried to change our reservation to 12 people, we'd get no reservation at all.
> 
> I'm kind of flaberghasted.  We're trying to let them know that we won't be using two seats and they tell us if we try to do that we'll lose our table entirely?  Does this mean that they expect us to pay for 14 people?  Why would our table be unavailable for 12 of us if we've had a reservation for 14 for the past SIX MONTHS?
> 
> Per the BEO, the guarantee is due to them by noon tomorrow.  Shouldn't that mean that we can change our count up until that point?
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just stayed in bed, today



Well, this is one less thing I can stress about.  Our Wedding Planner told us they'd deal with this on their end and we'll only have to pay for the 12 people who will actually be there.  The Disney Fairy Tale Wedding Team just rocks!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Now the fun stuff.  WAAAAAYYY back in June of 2007 Scott and I decided that we wanted to have our ceremony at the Adventurers Club.  And we decided that we wanted to have our ceremony during the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so our guests could enjoy that as well.  This presented us with a problem.  The Adventurers Club typically got decorated for Halloween around the first or second weekend of October.  So that meant we had pretty much one option for our weekend:  September 26-28, 2008.  Which as you all know has been a stressful choice due to the insanely stupid decision to close Pleasure Island.  So we walk into the club on Friday night and discover that with their extended operating hours for "Pleasure Island's Last Call" they've added the Halloween Show and Holiday Show to the line up.  This is great news.  We love those shows.  Then we walk into the Library and discover it's decorated for a combination of Christmas and Halloween.  Fun for the last few nights.  Stress for Rob & Scott who specifically didn't want the halloween decorations in our wedding photos.  I've got an email in to our Wedding Planner.



Well, we've gotten a promise that the "Chrstmaween" decorations will be down in time for our photos and ceremony.  

Keeping our fingers crossed for everything else.

Have to give our guarantee number this morning.  It's like rolling the dice . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

In other news, the great debate has been settled.

We know which one of us will lead when we dance at the reception.

Will it be Rob?

Will it be Scott?

Who knows?   

Oh, that's right.  

I do!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> In other news, the great debate has been settled.
> 
> We know which one of us will lead when we dance at the reception.
> 
> Will it be Rob?
> 
> Will it be Scott?
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> Oh, that's right.
> 
> I do!



It's Tolliver isn't it?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> It's Tolliver isn't it?



Nope.

Sadly, Tolliver will be dropped off for a "spa weekend" at the vet's office on Friday, and we won't see him again until Tuesday.  

We've never been without our little guy for so long since we got him!  Wish we could sneak him into our villa at BWV and then into the reception.  While practicing the "first dance" last night we said it'd be perfect if we could hold Tolliver between us while dancing.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sadly, Tolliver will be dropped off for a "spa weekend" at the vet's office on Friday, and we won't see him again until Tuesday.
> 
> We've never been without our little guy for so long since we got him!  Wish we could sneak him into our villa at BWV and then into the reception.  While practicing the "first dance" last night we said it'd be perfect if we could hold Tolliver between us while dancing.



I know that feeling...   I am NOT looking forward to being without my brats, er, cats for 2 whole weeks....   What ever will I do without 8 pounds of Maine Coon sitting on my chest licking my nose to wake me up when the alarm goes off??????


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I know that feeling... I am NOT looking forward to being without my brats, er, cats for 2 whole weeks.... *What ever will I do without 8 pounds of Maine Coon sitting on my chest licking my nose to wake me up when the alarm goes off?????? *


 
I think Rosie might volunteer to do that for you!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Saxton said:


> I think Rosie might volunteer to do that for you!



She is going to be on her way home from her own trip while I am on my cruise!   

Guess I will have to deal!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well kids, this is it!

I'm about to log off and head over to Pleasure Island for our last night at the Adventurers Club (our bachelor party).

After that it's family functions and rehearsals and errands, so I don't think I'll be online much tomorrow and not at all on Saturday, Sunday, or Monday.

Thank you all for putting up with my ramblings as we planned this thing.  I'll be back with a trip report about our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding sometime in the future (most likely after the honeymoon!)

Talk to you all later!

Rob


----------



## jamieandben

Have a great time.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Vaya con Dios


----------



## ckenlady

rpmdfw said:


> Well kids, this is it!
> 
> I'm about to log off and head over to Pleasure Island for our last night at the Adventurers Club (our bachelor party).
> 
> 
> 
> Rob



Have a couple for us    , as I don't think we will be brave enough to even try to get close to there on Sat night when we arrrive. We are soooooo looking forward to the ceremony and to seeing you both! Think of us on our drive   starting tomorrow.... stopping along the way to break up the long journey. 

Enjoy the night and your friends!!!

Kungaloosh!!!!

Maria and Debra


----------



## wallyb

Big hug to you sweetie!

Don't do anything I would do.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Big hug to you sweetie!
> 
> Don't do anything I would do.



That is a GOOD idea...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That is a GOOD idea...



Oops! I meant wouldn't.

But I guess the other way is true.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

L'chaim!! Your photograph in the closed thread is great!! What a very handsome couple.

Cannot wait to read your report and see the photos of your beautiful wedding! 

Live happy forever.


----------



## starann

I hope your day (weekend, for that matter) is everything you dreamed it would be (only good dreams!)

Congrats!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

: Woo-Hoo! Best Wishes!  

"One word frees us of all the weight and pain of life: That word is love." - Sophocles

"Attention is the most basic form of love; through it we bless and are blessed." - John Tarrant

"We love because it's the only true adventure." - Nikki Giovanni

"Love is friendship set on fire." - unknown

"Love is an ideal thing, marriage a real thing." - Goethe

"To be in love is merely to be in a state of perceptual anesthesia." - H.L. Mencken

"Love is everything it's cracked up to be. That's why people are so cynical about it...It really is worth fighting for, risking everything for. And the trouble is, if you don't risk everything, you risk even more." - Erica Jong

"Sometimes love is stronger than a man's convictions." - Isaac Bashevis Singer

"Love is the master key that opens the gates of happiness." - Oliver Wendell Holmes

"Maybe love is like luck. You have to go all the way to find it." - Robert Mitchum

"Love stretches your heart and makes you big inside." - Margaret Walker

"Love has no awareness of merit or demerit; it has no scale... Love loves; this is its nature." - Howard Thurman

"Love is like war: Easy to begin but hard to end." - Anonymous

"Love consists in this, that two solitudes protect and touch and greet each other." - Rainer Maria Rilke

"Where love is, no room is too small." - Talmud

"Loves makes your soul crawl out from its hiding place." - Zora Neale Hurston

"Love is the irresistible desire to be irresistibly desired." - Mark Twain

"Love is more than three words mumbled before bedtime. Love is sustained by action, a pattern of devotion in the things we do for each other every day." - Nicholas Sparks

"To love is to receive a glimpse of heaven." - Karen Sunde

"A love song is just a caress set to music." - Sigmund Romberg

"Love is an act of endless forgiveness, a tender look which becomes a habit." - Peter Ustinov

"Love is like a violin. The music may stop now and then, but the strings remain forever." - unknown

"Love is the only sane and satisfactory answer to the problem of human existence." - Erich Fromm

"In the final analysis, love is the only reflection of man's worth." - Bill Wundram, Iowa Quad Cities Times

"Love doesn't make the world go round, love is what makes the ride worthwhile." - Elizabeth Browning​


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> "We love because it's the only true adventure." - Nikki Giovanni



 
This is the quote we used on our invitiations!

The quote is on the middle part of the trifold invitaion.

Then the invitation portion reads: 

Because you have shared in our lives
by your friendship and love, we
Scott M
and 
Rob M
invite you to share in our Adventure
as we celebrate our Commitment
and loving Partnership
Sunday, September 28, 2008
The Adventurers Club



We loved how that quote tied the Adventurers Club into a wedding theme, then we worded the rest of it to match.

Thanks for all the happy thoughts, everyone!  You are all such a great bunch of folks!

We're leaving the house shortly to drive to Disney (20 minutes away) so I thought I'd check in here first.

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Saxton

Bye Rob!  I can't believe it's finally here ... but I'm sure you can't either.  Good luck, have fun and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## wallyb

Lots of magic and happy thoughts 
over to Rob and Scott's ceremony!​
Save me some cake will ya - one with a big frosting flower on it!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

wallyb said:


> Lots of magic and happy thoughts
> over to Rob and Scott's ceremony!​
> Save me some cake will ya - one with a big frosting flower on it!



  CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

*Thought about you two today!*

*Congratulations and Best Wishes for a long and happy marriage!   *


----------



## ckenlady

Well, they finally did it! The ceremony was very sweet and both Rob and Scott looked very happy. 
Of course, we couldn't be admitted to the ceremony without first being admitted to the club. Rob and Scott led the group in the rules, after which we were all finally allowed into the library.
The first dance was beautiful, and it looked to us that they took turns leading which was sweet. Rob and his mom danced next, with Scott cutting in for the last part. We thought that was a very touching moment. At the end of the song they all came together and embraced, I have to admit, I teared up a bit especially thinking of how we were were there when they first met and how we watched them falling for each other. We have all come a long way and we were honored to be a part of their ceremony.
 I am sure Rob be detailing everything later, but we had a wonderful time and the food was delicious


----------



## wallyb

ckenlady said:


> Well, they finally did it! The ceremony was very sweet and both Rob and Scott looked very happy.
> Of course, we couldn't be admitted to the ceremony without first being admitted to the club. Rob and Scott led the group in the rules, after which we were all finally allowed into the library.
> The first dance was beautiful, and it looked to us that they took turns leading which was sweet. Rob and his mom danced next, with Scott cutting in for the last part. We thought that was a very touching moment. At the end of the song they all came together and embraced, I have to admit, I teared up a bit especially thinking of how we were were there when they first met and how we watched them falling for each other. We have all come a long way and we were honored to be a part of their ceremony.
> I am sure Rob be detailing everything later, but we had a wonderful time and the food was delicious







*Hip Hip Hooray!*




*Mazal Tov!*




*Kungaloosh! *​


----------



## mikelan6

Mazal Tov!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Yay! maybe Rob will give us an update once the hangover wears off.


----------



## mickeyfan1

By now, Rob and Scott should be having a great honeymoon cruise.  I think it will take him a few days to collect his thoughts when they return, but I can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## ckenlady

I think the cruise is Thurs.....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

ckenlady said:


> I think the cruise is Thurs.....




I thought I remember Rob mentioning a stay at WDW?  I could be wrong.


----------



## rpmdfw

The cruise is Thursday.  We checked out of the Boardwalk Villas this morning.

It was a WONDERFUL weekend.  There will be lots of descriptions of things and pictures as well.

We pick Tolliver up from the vet this afternoon.  It's family time today and tomorrow and then a relaxing three nights on a big boat.

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## rpmdfw

ckenlady said:


> Well, they finally did it! The ceremony was very sweet and both Rob and Scott looked very happy.
> Of course, we couldn't be admitted to the ceremony without first being admitted to the club. Rob and Scott led the group in the rules, after which we were all finally allowed into the library.
> The first dance was beautiful, and it looked to us that they took turns leading which was sweet. Rob and his mom danced next, with Scott cutting in for the last part. We thought that was a very touching moment. At the end of the song they all came together and embraced, I have to admit, I teared up a bit especially thinking of how we were were there when they first met and how we watched them falling for each other. We have all come a long way and we were honored to be a part of their ceremony.
> I am sure Rob be detailing everything later, but we had a wonderful time and the food was delicious



Maria, my mom commented that it was very nice to meet you and Deb and that you were every bit as wonderful as we'd always said you are.

We did take turns leading.  Scott got to lead first, because he decided that we should use my prefered song for the first dance.  So Scott led first, I led second and we danced to "No Matter What" by Boyzone.

And with that, I'm off to the vet's office!


----------



## rosiep

Rob!!!    

Was it wonderful????? Now we'll be able to kvetch about our husbands together!!!

(of course they're wonderful so it may be quiet for quite a while...... )


----------



## choirchic

I am sad that I just found this! 

I hope that they had a beautiful ceremony and I'm looking forward to their report when they return from their glorius honeymoon! 

*Many wishes for a Happy and Wonderful Marriage!*


----------



## Sillyminny40

Bonne chance to the new couple! (good luck in French)....[/B]


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> It's family time today and tomorrow and then a relaxing three nights on a big boat.





 

How many times do I have to tell you?  It's a ship!

How do you know the difference?

When the ship goes down, you will be looking for the boat!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> How many times do I have to tell you?  It's a ship!
> 
> How do you know the difference?
> 
> When the ship goes down, you will be looking for the boat!



Rob - I call it a boat too!
And I do believe there was this little show called - The love *BOAT*.





You're very judgmental Mike!


----------



## rosiep

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion

To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat-t-t-t-t

Ever since our voyage of love began
Your touch has thrilled me like the rush of the wind
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea
There's always been a quiet place to harbor you and me

Our love is like a ship on the ocean
We've been sailing with a cargo full of, love and devotion

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion

To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat-t-t-t-t

Up to now we sailed through every storm
And I've always had your tender lips to keep me warm
Oh I need to have the strength that flows from you
Don't let me drift away my dear, when love can see me through


----------



## ckenlady

Rob, your mom was a sweetie. It was very nice to meet her.
 I am sorry we didn't get to see more of you guys as I have spent the past day and a half trying to not lose the rest of our vacation. Sunday night one of our alarms went off at a clients house and of course we don't have a code. (according to the client, the alarm never worked) And to add to that, they are in Russia! Then, had a dog escape via a broken fence... it all just adds up when you are the owner.... Then the guy we had covering for us, decided it was too much stress and he couldn't do it.... Thank God my friend Cindy stepped in and took over for him or we would be on our way home.
Let me know if ya'll will be out Wed, as we'll finally get out to the parks then....hopefully!

Either way.... have a great cruise and we'll be bouning back via the offer in our room with the grandsons hopefully in Feb or March.....


----------



## MonorailMan

*rings the church bells like Quasimodo*

  

Congratulations, you guys!


----------



## rpmdfw

Here's a tease of what's to come:

The first picture we've got of the cake.


----------



## ehstrojette

rpmdfw said:


> Here's a tease of what's to come:
> 
> The first picture we've got of the cake.



The cake looked awesome. I could just taste it now. Can't wait till you get back to see all the pics


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Wow, glad that it's all been done and you two were able to celebrate your commitment to each other with all of your family and friends.  Have a great time on the big red boat.  I look forward to your report on the ceremony.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh gosh, the cake is gorgeous! I love the way your topper looks too. 

Cannot wait to hear more about the wedding, reception and the cruise!

Take care and enjoy every minute!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Do you need my address so you know where to send the cake?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Do you need my address so you know where to send the cake?



Louie, honey, that cake is all GONE!  (well, half of the top layer is left, but I think we're having that for breakfast  )

It was YUMMY, too!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Louie, honey, that cake is all GONE!



So is the "Big Red Boat".   

I am so gald you guys enjoyed your day, and here's to a great cruise on a Disney *SHIP!*


----------



## wallyb




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Congratulations, Rob --Hope you have a GREAT Honeymoon!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Louie, honey, that cake is all GONE!  (well, half of the top layer is left, but I think we're having that for breakfast  )
> 
> It was YUMMY, too!



Rob!  You are supposed to save that for your one year anniversary!  It should freeze real well!    

Have a great trip!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Rob!  You are supposed to save that for your one year anniversary!  It should freeze real well!
> 
> Have a great trip!



Ya, I think that is one tradition I can throw right out the window, why don't we just buy a new cake for our first anniversary


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ya, I think that is one tradition I can throw right out the window, why don't we just buy a new cake for our first anniversary



Why?      It is neat to have the cake from that actual day...


----------



## mickeyfan1

Most cakes really won't freeze well, but many bakeries will make a new top layer for you for FREE on your anniversary.  

Year old frozen cake really sounds not too yummy to me.  But I never had a wedding cake, or any real wedding (eloped) for that matter, so what do I know?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well looks like the boys are on the ship, and have found the buffet!

Only three and a half hours till the Bon Voyage party!

Is he drinking pink lemonaide on his honeymoon?


----------



## mickeyfan1

Pink Minute Maid from the "free" drink station on deck nine. 

I hope they have a Wonderful time!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ya, right next to the bar that sells Bourbon Snowcones!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mickeyfan1 said:


> Most cakes really won't freeze well, but many bakeries will make a new top layer for you for FREE on your anniversary.
> 
> Year old frozen cake really sounds not too yummy to me.  But I never had a wedding cake, or any real wedding (eloped) for that matter, so what do I know?



Actually, you probably know quite a bit...  About most cakes...

But mine was amazing...   even after 1 year...  we didn't save the whole top (not enough freezer space) we cut two slices and put them in ziploc freezer bags ~it worked out great!


----------



## mickeyfan1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Actually, you probably know quite a bit...  About most cakes...
> 
> But mine was amazing...   even after 1 year...  we didn't save the whole top (not enough freezer space) we cut two slices and put them in ziploc freezer bags ~it worked out great!



Didn't it get freezer burn?  

I know some people that saved the top layer (small)  and slices, but at the end of the year it was too gross to eat.

Who's your baker?  I need to look them up!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just got one last text from Rob before he shuts down the phone...

They got the Ultimate Couples Indulgence at the spa for today at 4:30!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mickeyfan1 said:


> Didn't it get freezer burn?
> 
> I know some people that saved the top layer (small)  and slices, but at the end of the year it was too gross to eat.
> 
> Who's your baker?  I need to look them up!



Actually, NO!  Trust me I was just as surprised as you are!  I made Nelson take the first bite ~ I was scared...   But after he tasted it, said it was fine, I tried it and liked it...  It brought me back...  It was soooo good....

Unfortunately my baker works out of her home (she doesn't do cakes for people unless she knows them, referrals, etc...)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Just got one last text from Rob before he shuts down the phone...
> 
> They got the Ultimate Couples Indulgence at the spa for today at 4:30!



But, But...  They will miss the sailaway party!     And the really cool horn blast...  

Although....     Ah!  Never mind.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well looks like the boys are on the ship, and have found the buffet!



Way too many carbs on that plate.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Actually, NO!  Trust me I was just as surprised as you are!  I made Nelson take the first bite ~ I was scared...   But after he tasted it, said it was fine, I tried it and liked it...  It brought me back...  It was soooo good....
> 
> Unfortunately my baker works out of her home (she doesn't do cakes for people unless she knows them, referrals, etc...)



We tried to freeze & save the top tier of ours too but... one late night about 3 months after the wedding, we both had the munchies big-time and busted into that bad boy. If anything, it was more yummy than than it was on the big day, itself.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Way too many carbs on that plate.



Good for them! They oughta splurge!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> But, But...  They will miss the sailaway party!     And the really cool horn blast...




I have a feeling Rob is trying to get out of a bet I had with him!   

I bet him $20 his eyes would tear up when he heard the horn blast as the ship left the dock!


----------



## mickeyfan1

The horn blasts at Castaway Cay, you still have a chance.


----------



## OrlandoMike

mickeyfan1 said:


> The horn blasts at Castaway Cay, you still have a chance.



Oh they blast that darn thing every chance they get!   

But nothing like standing on Deck 10 as the ship leaves the dock, and hearing it for the first time!  I dont care if it's your 12th Disney cruise, it brings a tear of joy every time!

On one cruise I was standing about 6 feet away from Al Weiss, and honestly, I saw him wipe a tear from his eye!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Warning, do not be near the adult pool in the overhang area when the horn blasts.  It will knock you off your lounge chair. Especially if you are not expecting it.

I guess I am not sentimental.  I love the horn sound, I have it as a ringtone on my mobile, but no, no tears.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Good for them! They oughta splurge!


 
Okay- okay - It was a little jokie-poo !
I agree - I plan to do the same on my impending cruise!
Geee Rob - How much you paying TuckandStuiesMom to defend your honor?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Anyone feel like a wager?

How much will Rob and Scott's "incidental tab" be at the end of the cruise?

Let's see, so far we have a couples spa treatment, and I'm sure a Bourbon Snow cone or two before dinner last night.  Probably a few after dinner drinks in the lounge, and knowing Rob, a few of those snazzy photos they take of you as you board the ship!   

And thats just day #1!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mickeyfan1 said:


> Warning, do not be near the adult pool in the overhang area when the horn blasts.  It will knock you off your lounge chair. Especially if you are not expecting it.
> 
> I guess I am not sentimental.  I love the horn sound, I have it as a ringtone on my mobile, but no, no tears.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Anyone feel like a wager?
> 
> How much will Rob and Scott's "incidental tab" be at the end of the cruise?
> 
> Let's see, so far we have a couples spa treatment, and I'm sure a Bourbon Snow cone or two before dinner last night.  Probably a few after dinner drinks in the lounge, and knowing Rob, a few of those snazzy photos they take of you as you board the ship!
> 
> And thats just day #1!



$700+-


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> $700+-



It's a three or four day cruise?   

I say $500-$550.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> $700+-



Holy Crap!  Holy 12-step program!  
Are they a couple of sponges!?!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Holy Crap!  Holy 12-step program!
> Are they a couple of sponges!?!



Oh I dont think it will be the drinks that get them, it will be Ron in the photo shop!   

Oh look, one of us getting on the ship!

Oh look, one of us getting OFF the ship!

Ohhhh Scott....Look, its one of us with Mickey!

Isn't that sweet, us at dinner!

How much for the whole package?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh I dont think it will be the drinks that get them, it will be Ron in the photo shop!
> 
> Oh look, one of us getting on the ship!
> 
> Oh look, one of us getting OFF the ship!
> 
> Ohhhh Scott....Look, its one of us with Mickey!
> 
> Isn't that sweet, us at dinner!
> 
> How much for the whole package?



Ohh - So we're talking about appealing to Rob's vanity here -
His hammy side.
*Well in that case - $1,350*


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *Well in that case - $1,350*



Is that with or without chotzke's fromt he gift shop? 

Cuz ya know those photos are gonna need frames!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Is that with or without chotzke's fromt he gift shop?



What do they got?
I mean he just had the wedding and all those gifts.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> What do they got?
> I mean he just had the wedding and all those gifts.



Well there are two gift shops on the ship, one is pretty much the standard DCL junk, but the other....Well lets just say I can see Scott cutting Rob's room card in half in that store! 

Then there is the shop on Castaway Cay.....


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well there are two gift shops on the ship, one is pretty much the standard DCL junk, but the other....Well lets just say I can see Scott cutting Rob's room card in half in that store!
> 
> Then there is the shop on Castaway Cay.....







*She does like her bric-a-brac!*  
$1,850


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> It's a three or four day cruise?
> 
> I say $500-$550.



My 7 day honeymoon cruise was $1300....


----------



## mickeyfan1

My bar bill alone on a 3 night cruise is usually over 300 bucks, and that is just for ME.  I think close to 1K, between the two of them drinking, spaing rainforest mud room?????), picturing, castaway cay rentals.  Yep a cool 1K. 

And as much as I dislike the Wonder, I wouldn't mind being on her right now.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OMG!!! Are you guys kidding??? That is SOME serious big bucks yer talking!!!!  (have never been on a cruise so I had NO idea!)


----------



## rpmdfw

And we're back!

It's a good thing Mike owes me $20 for NOT CRYING when the whistle blew (of the several times we heard it).  It's cool, but it didn't make me teary eyed at all.

For the record, the first time we heard it, we were on the veranda in the private spa villa, sitting in the aromatherapy hot tub sipping on ice water, feeling luxuriously decadent.  

As to the bar tab, it wasn't NEARLY what you folks think.  I had only about one drink a day.  Maybe two.

See, I'm not as much of a drunk as you all think!

Plus I was horribly sea-sick pretty much all night the first night and mildy sea-sick any time the ship was under way, which was every evening.  So very few cocktails.  

More details later.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh I dont think it will be the drinks that get them, it will be Ron in the photo shop!
> 
> Oh look, one of us getting on the ship!
> 
> Oh look, one of us getting OFF the ship!
> 
> Ohhhh Scott....Look, its one of us with Mickey!
> 
> Isn't that sweet, us at dinner!
> 
> How much for the whole package?



I don't know who this "Ron" you speak of is, but apparently he likes photos much more than I do.  Scott and I did buy a smaller package of photos early on, didnt' have enough photos of us that we liked to finish it.  We ended up with two "stock shots" of the boat, so we wouldn't lose the money.



OrlandoMike said:


> Well there are two gift shops on the ship, one is pretty much the standard DCL junk, but the other....Well lets just say I can see Scott cutting Rob's room card in half in that store!
> 
> Then there is the shop on Castaway Cay.....



Rob's "Key to the World" card was tied to Rob's own Amex card and I'm perfectly capable of keeping my spending in check.  That said, I did pick up a few shirts.



mickeyfan1 said:


> My bar bill alone on a 3 night cruise is usually over 300 bucks, and that is just for ME.  I think close to 1K, between the two of them drinking, spaing rainforest mud room?????), picturing, castaway cay rentals.  Yep a cool 1K.
> 
> And as much as I dislike the Wonder, I wouldn't mind being on her right now.



This is the one we got.

*Ultimate Indulgence*
The name says it all. This indulgent ritual is the ideal retreat for couples in need of some quiet time. Enjoy our revolutionary Elemis Pro-Collagen Marine Facial to reduce the signs of aging, and our soothing Elemis Deep Tissue Muscle Massage that rejuvenates tired muscles and brings the body and mind into balance.
Book Onboard only at the Vista Spa.
Duration 150 min
Price $589

Plus tip, and split in half, it wasn't too bad pricewise.  Pricey yes, but we had planned on this as our "big splurge" on the ship.  We were in the spa when the ship sailed.  VERY cool.  Which put us on deck 9 VERY close to the ship's horn when it played "When You Wish Upon a Star" the first time.  It was a great way to start our cruise where we planned on "doing nothing and doing it well".  It did mean we missed the sail-away party and the "Golden Mickeys", but as mentioned, this was what we wanted for our "big splurge"
and it was the only time they could fit us in.

No shore excursions or rentals at Castaway Cay, either.  Though we did buy a water package and each had a Conch Cooler.

So, that said.  What were you all guessing that my tab would be?  So far no one is all that close, though some have guessed high and others have guessed low.

As our tabs were split, I can't say what Scott's portion was, thought I do know for a fact it wasn't far off of mine.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> As our tabs were split, I can't say what Scott's portion was, thought I do know for a fact it wasn't far off of mine.



Ummm, has anyone explained the "married" thing to you yet?   

Half the fun of the whole tying the knott thing is sharring HIS assets!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Ummm, has anyone explained the "married" thing to you yet?
> 
> Half the fun of the whole tying the knott thing is sharring HIS assets!



Mike's right.  I don't know what I would do without Nelson's assets!


----------



## wallyb

Welcome back Rob!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ummm, has anyone explained the "married" thing to you yet?
> 
> Half the fun of the whole tying the knott thing is sharring HIS assets!



So you're saying I have to share the $20 you owe me with Scott, is that it?  



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I don't know what I would do without Nelson's assets!



Scott's assets are very nice, aren't they?   

Even so, I'm perfectly capable of paying my own way, and do so.  As a matter of pride. We've chosen to not combine our finances.  We're still a team, and partners in everything.  Separate finances simply works better for us.




wallyb said:


> Welcome back Rob!



Thanks, Wally!  Can't wait to get caught up on your antics while I've been gone!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thanks, Wally!  Can't wait to get caught up on your antics while I've been gone!



Don't even try - Rosie and I and a few others got in trouble right after you went away - we've been trying to be "good" till the cops stop tailing us.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Don't even try - Rosie and I and a few others got in trouble right after you went away - we've been trying to be "good" till the cops stop tailing us.



You got into trouble!?!?!?! 

While I was gone?!?!?!?! 


Darn, I missed all the fun!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> You got into trouble!?!?!?!
> 
> While I was gone?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Darn, I missed all the fun!



I missed the whole thing too (I don't have cable at home at the moment, so no internet and it happened on my days off).


----------



## mickeyfan1

Welcome home.  Sad you were seasick.  But happy you had a great time. 

And FWIW, my husband and I have joint accounts, but his money goes into one and mine into the other and we keep it all separate, always have and it works the best for us.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> So you're saying I have to share the $20 you owe me with Scott, is that it?




I'd love to give you $20......but remember what you told me....

Hmmm  How did it go?   

Oh ya!   "I'm not a betting man!"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'd love to give you $20......but remember what you told me....
> 
> Hmmm  How did it go?
> 
> Oh ya!   "I'm not a betting man!"



I'm fine with that.  And, to be honest, I wouldn't have taken your money if you'd tried to pay me.  

But, well, you know the fun of the conversation and all . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh ya!   "I'm not a betting man!"




I did actually spend $25 at the casino at Atlantis, by the way.  The most I've ever lost in a casino!

Mostly because it's the most I was willing to actually BET in a casino.


----------



## mikelan6

Welcome back!  Will you be doing a trip report?  Rated G of course.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

mikelan6 said:


> Welcome back!  Will you be doing a trip report?  Rated G of course.



Yes, and where are our pictures? We demand satisfaction.


----------



## rpmdfw

mikelan6 said:


> Welcome back!  Will you be doing a trip report?  Rated G of course.



Yep.  Just need to clear the massive piles of work left on my desk after 10 days of vacation.  Hope to start the trip report tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, and where are our pictures? We demand satisfaction.



Just for that, I'm not posting ANY pictures at all, Little Miss Pushy!  Are you happy now?




I'll post pictures as soon as I have them.  Right now, I've only got the pic of the cake Scott took, and I've ALREADY posted that one!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Welcome Back!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## wallyb

Can't we see one photo now to tide us over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



PLEASE!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can't we see one photo now to tide us over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!



I've only got one other picture at this point that I CAN share.  It's not very good (Scott's head is blurry, and he's always the best thing about any picture of us).  But here it is.  But only because Wally asked so nicely.  NOT because Luis was so demanding and pushy.


----------



## rosiep

Rob: Today is the tomorrow you talked about yesterday! Let's have that report.


----------



## rosiep

Rob! You are both sooooo handsome and you look so happy!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob: Today is the tomorrow you talked about yesterday! Let's have that report.



You're as pushy as Luis!

I said I'd TRY.  You know "try".  Like you're "trying" my patience.

I really will get it started soon.  Work is just REALLY hectic right now, and there are talks of lay-offs so my usual web surfing is suffering at the moment.


----------



## rosiep

Oh! I know "try"...parents said we'll "try" and get you a pony........and I know how THAT turned out!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh! I know "try"...parents said we'll "try" and get you a pony........and I know how THAT turned out!



With a goat?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I've only got one other picture at this point that I CAN share.  It's not very good (Scott's head is blurry, and he's always the best thing about any picture of us).  But here it is.  But only because Wally asked so nicely.  NOT because Luis was so demanding and pushy.



You know, I was going to compliment you on your lovely picture, but I don't think I like your attitude Missy  



rosiep said:


> Oh! I know "try"...parents said we'll "try" and get you a pony........and I know how THAT turned out!



Or when they used to say, we'll try to buy groceries this week and only came home with beer   damn parents


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Or when they used to say, we'll try to buy groceries this week and only came home with beer   damn parents



You know my parents??????


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



Thank you Rob!
Is this the "now arriving" moment?



kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know, I was going to compliment you on your lovely picture, but I don't think I like your attitude Missy



See Louie - manners count  
I could give you lessons if you like?
I trained our dog. 
What kind of dog treats do you respond to?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> You know my parents??????



And my X?


----------



## mickeyfan1

Even with the little blur, it's a great shot.  

I appreciate the pictures as they are posted.   So there.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You know my parents??????



Oh my god, I think I remember having a second sister now that you mention it! 

Didn't we trade you to the gypsies for some magic beans and a Pabst Blue Ribbon?



wallyb said:


> See Louie - manners count
> I could give you lessons if you like?
> I trained our dog.
> What kind of dog treats do you respond to?



Please, the only manners you know are keeping your elbows off the table while bent over it.

I do respond particularly well to Milk Bones though . . .


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh my god, I think I remember having a second sister now that you mention it!
> 
> Didn't we trade you to the gypsies for some magic beans and a Pabst Blue Ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, the only manners you know are keeping your elbows off the table while bent over it.
> 
> I do respond particularly well to Milk Bones though . . .



Yes - I find a nice bone will usually get a favorable response.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob! You are both sooooo handsome and you look so happy!



Thanks.  We were!  We still are happy, too.   



wallyb said:


> Thank you Rob!
> Is this the "now arriving" moment?



Yes.  This is the grand entrance into the reception.  We walked down the staircase holding hands while the DJ played "When You Wish Upon a Star"  (much better to hear in this context than that durned boat horn  )



mickeyfan1 said:


> Even with the little blur, it's a great shot.
> 
> I appreciate the pictures as they are posted.   So there.



Why, thank you.  Nice to see that SOMEONE on here has manners!  (Rosie, Louie, please pay attention!  Take lessons from Wally if you have to)


----------



## wallyb

Well thank you for appeasing us kind sir - 
it was ever so gracious of you to indulge us like this.
you're a gentleman and a scholar - I bow to you sir!
 

Rosie and Luoie - suck it!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Well thank you for appeasing us kind sir -
> it was ever so gracious of you to indulge us like this.
> you're a gentleman and a scholar - I bow to you sir!
> 
> 
> Rosie and Luoie - suck it!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh my god, I think I remember having a second sister now that you mention it!
> 
> Didn't we trade you to the gypsies for some magic beans and a Pabst Blue Ribbon?
> . . .



Must have been another sister...This was the East Coast...my parents got 
Schafer Beer. 


_Schaefer is the one beer to have
When you're having more than one.
Schaefer's pleasure doesn't fade
Even when your thirst is done.

The most rewarding flavor
In this man's world.
For people who are having fun, fun, fun, fun, .... 

Schaefer is the one beer to have
When you're having more than one. _


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Rosie* and Luoie - *suck it!*



See???? I told you he's not as gay as he pretends to be...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> See???? I told you he's not as gay as he pretends to be...



Stick a sock in it - wench!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Stick a sock in it - wench!



Can I use the one down your pants?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Stick a sock in it - wench!



Does that make her a "Sock it wench"?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Can I use the one down your pants?



Good One


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Does that make her a "Sock it wench"?



Well done!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Well done!



I concur


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Can I use the one down your pants?



I must be having one of my shy days (where I pretend to be a good little girl) because I cannot even think of anything to say...   except...  OMG!


----------



## rosiep

I think we're all in rare form today.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Does that make her a "Sock it wench"?



Now see Rob I was playing all nice.  
And who turned first?

Not so chivalrous  

You really want to sink to the level of "common folk" -
like Rosie, Jamie and Louie? 
*Rise up I say!*
You're better than that!
Than them!


----------



## rosiep

Are you telling him to "rise up" because you can't???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Are you telling him to "rise up" because you can't???



More of that base humor for our little gutter snipe!


----------



## rosiep

Careful or I'll snip...snip instead of snipe snipe.


(and isn't base humor....two soldiers walk into a bar....???)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Careful or I'll snip...snip instead of snipe snipe.
> 
> 
> (and isn't base humor....two soldiers walk into a bar....???)



low humor.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> low humor.



And I'm trying soooo _hard...._


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> low humor.



low humor or "high brow" humor.  Who cares?  Funny is funny.

Besides sometimes combining "base humor" with "literate humor" can be amazing.  Case in point:  The Adventurers Club.  An classic mix of both.


----------



## rosiep

Wally's just jealous cause my sock is bigger than his.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> low humor or "high brow" humor.  Who cares?  Funny is funny.
> 
> Besides sometimes combining "base humor" with "literate humor" can be amazing.  Case in point:  The Adventurers Club.  An classic mix of both.



I'm try to get her to aspire a bit here Rob!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm try to get her to aspire a bit here Rob!



Aspirations cannot be assigned, my friend.  Aspirations must come from within an individual, as they are a reflection of true self of the person who aspires to be or do more.  What a person "wants" is intrinsically tied to who they "are".


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm try to get her to aspire a bit here Rob!


Aspire or asphyxiate?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Aspirations cannot be assigned, my friend.  Aspirations must come from within an individual, as they are a reflection of true self of the person who aspires to be or do more.  What a person "wants" is intrinsically tied to who they "are".



Zen master Rob has spoken


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Aspirations cannot be assigned, my friend.  Aspirations must come from within an individual, as they are a reflection of true self of the person who aspires to be or do more.  What a person "wants" is intrinsically tied to who they "are".



I want chocolate and a comfy bed.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I want chocolate and a comfy bed.



And a monkey


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> And a monkey



That's a given...

(or do I mean gibbon????)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> That's a given...
> 
> (or do I mean gibbon????)



You were given a gibbon?   What did you name him?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Aspirations cannot be assigned, my friend.  Aspirations must come from within an individual, as they are a reflection of true self of the person who aspires to be or do more.  What a person "wants" is intrinsically tied to who they "are".



Oh vomit!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Oh vomit!



I'm with you... Did he bump his head on the ship?
OH MY bad.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh vomit!





jamieandben said:


> I'm with you... Did he bump his head on the ship?



What?  

I laid it on too thick, didn't I?

I was afraid I was laying it on too thick.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> jamieandben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you... Did he bump his head on the ship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> I laid it on too thick, didn't I?
> 
> I was afraid I was laying it on too thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick and chunky.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> rpmdfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamieandben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you... Did he bump his head on the ship?
> 
> Thick and chunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same way as Wally vomited...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> wallyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpmdfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> same way as Wally vomited...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said it Dora!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

Miiiike...tell the Mods to fix the quote posts.....It's making Wally look stupid.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Miiiike...tell the Mods to fix the quote posts.....It's making Wally look stupid.



Wally's a big boy, he can edit his own posts!  Heck, if he's running for Mod, he had better show us his talents!

Or is it just a bunch of winking at the crowd  And a fun hairdo?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Miiiike...tell the Mods to fix the quote posts.....It's making Wally look stupid.



fix What?


----------



## rosiep

My screen shows previous quotes in any post that is quoted from another one that had previous quotes in it....Only on this thread. Is it only me??? I'm I being singled out??? Am I crazy?????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My screen shows previous quotes in any post that is quoted from another one that had previous quotes in it....Only on this thread. Is it only me??? I'm I being singled out??? Am I crazy?????



not happing to me


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> jamieandben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you... Did he bump his head on the ship?
> Quote:
> 
> What?
> 
> I laid it on too thick, didn't I?
> 
> I was afraid I was laying it on too thick.
> 
> Thick and chunky.
> __________________
> 
> Does this show it??
Click to expand...


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> My screen shows previous quotes in any post that is quoted from another one that had previous quotes in it....Only on this thread. Is it only me??? I'm I being singled out??? *Am I crazy?????*


----------



## Saxton

I think Rosie's taking some of that stuff that Wally took a couple weeks ago.

Rob - nice picture of you both!  Welcome back - can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## rosiep

Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to
leave because I'd go berserk?? Well...
You left me anyhow and then the days got worse and worse and now you see
I've gone completely out of my mind.. And.. 
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!! 

You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!! 

Love you too Sue!


----------



## Saxton

Don't worry Rosie, I won't tell your mom.  Love ya' back!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Don't worry Rosie, I won't tell your mom.  Love ya' back!



She knows    she knows


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Am I crazy?????


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wow, nice photo! Thanks for posting it (and the earlier one). 

Hoping you catch up soon at work so we can see some more!


----------



## MomPlanner22

I have been lurking on your wedding thread and enjoying it immensely!

Today I was on the phone with a very good friend of mine who I met through another Disney forum.  She was telling me about her recent cruise and the delightful couple they met who just had a wedding at the Adventurer's Club.

So of course excited I shriek, "Rob & Scott?   OMG I have been reading their thread!"  

What are the odds????  My friend and her husband were the couple from Texas.  Now I have to send her the link so she can follow it.

Congrats, best wishes and I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## rosiep

MomPlanner22 said:


> I have been lurking on your wedding thread and enjoying it immensely!
> 
> Today I was on the phone with a very good friend of mine who I met through another Disney forum.  She was telling me about her recent cruise and the delightful couple they met who just had a wedding at the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> So of course excited I shriek, "Rob & Scott?   OMG I have been reading their thread!"
> 
> What are the odds????  My friend and her husband were the couple from Texas.  Now I have to send her the link so she can follow it.
> 
> Congrats, best wishes and I can't wait to hear all about it!



I love it!!! What a small world.....


----------



## rpmdfw

MomPlanner22 said:


> I have been lurking on your wedding thread and enjoying it immensely!
> 
> Today I was on the phone with a very good friend of mine who I met through another Disney forum.  She was telling me about her recent cruise and the delightful couple they met who just had a wedding at the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> So of course excited I shriek, "Rob & Scott?   OMG I have been reading their thread!"
> 
> What are the odds????  My friend and her husband were the couple from Texas.  Now I have to send her the link so she can follow it.
> 
> Congrats, best wishes and I can't wait to hear all about it!




We thought they were VERY cool!  Great people!  We were kind of bummed we only got to spend two evenings with them.  Tell them the newlyweds say hello!


----------



## starann

tapping foot......

We are waiting for all the details and pictures....you said Wed or Thurs.....


I can't take it anymore!>!>!>!>!>!!>!  I need pictures NOW (and no, Wally, none of YOUR kind of pictures )


I know you are busy, now that you are back to work, just busting your....ummmm....chops


----------



## wallyb

starann said:


> (and no, Wally, none of YOUR kind of pictures )



Okay! Okay! 
Just remember to vote for me as Mod over at my thread!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

MomPlanner22 said:


> I have been lurking on your wedding thread and enjoying it immensely!
> 
> Today I was on the phone with a very good friend of mine who I met through another Disney forum.  She was telling me about her recent cruise and the delightful couple they met who just had a wedding at the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> So of course excited I shriek, "Rob & Scott?   OMG I have been reading their thread!"
> 
> What are the odds????  My friend and her husband were the couple from Texas.  Now I have to send her the link so she can follow it.
> 
> Congrats, best wishes and I can't wait to hear all about it!



   That's us!

Just spent two days catching up on the planning thread.  I gotta say it was a little like cheating and reading how the book ends, but I loved knowing it all worked out so beautifully!  (By the time we met at dinner on Night 2, they had had their spa treatment and Rob was mostly over his sea sickness.  They were relaxed and content.  And we were thrilled to hear all about their AC ceremony and ADH reception!)

We thoroughly enjoyed cruising with y'all.  What do you say we do it again to celebrate your 5th and our 20th eek: ) in 2013??  And, Rob, next time?  Wear the puffy shirt!   

Congrats and best wishes all over again!  (I promise not to be pushy for pictures or details.  But I'll be waiting, just the same.   )

Mary Kaye


----------



## rosiep

We wanna see the "puffy" shirt...don't we guys????



YEAH!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> We wanna see the "puffy" shirt...don't we guys????
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!



I'm not sure I do


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm not sure I do



Go stand in the back of the line then....Geeez!


----------



## rpmdfw

Dale-n-Chip said:


> That's us!
> 
> Just spent two days catching up on the planning thread.  I gotta say it was a little like cheating and reading how the book ends, but I loved knowing it all worked out so beautifully!  (By the time we met at dinner on Night 2, they had had their spa treatment and Rob was mostly over his sea sickness.  They were relaxed and content.  And we were thrilled to hear all about their AC ceremony and ADH reception!)
> 
> We thoroughly enjoyed cruising with y'all.  What do you say we do it again to celebrate your 5th and our 20th eek: ) in 2013??  And, Rob, next time?  Wear the puffy shirt!
> 
> Congrats and best wishes all over again!  (I promise not to be pushy for pictures or details.  But I'll be waiting, just the same.   )
> 
> Mary Kaye



Hi, Mary Kaye!  

So glad you found us!  Two days catching up on the planning thread?  Wow.  You must read quickly!   If you're up for the challenge, check out the virtual shower.  But be warned, it's not for the weak.   

Cruising again!  Sure!  Do we have to wait 5 years though?   

Our crazy friends are trying to talk us into the Northern European route in 2010.   

And I promise, the trip report will begin shortly.  And more pix are coming!

Rob


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> We wanna see the "puffy" shirt...don't we guys????
> YEAH!



Learn to live with disappointment.

I didn't wear it, therefore there are no pictures of me in it.

I could go put it on and take some pictures, but that would delay the trip report from the wedding . . . .


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Learn to live with disappointment.
> 
> I didn't wear it, therefore there are no pictures of me in it.
> 
> I could go put it on and take some pictures, but that would delay the trip report from the wedding . . . .



And yet, I don't see a trip report


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, as promised, here's the trip report.

I debated starting a whole new thread, and thought it'd be better to just keep this one going.

So, we start with Day One.  Thursday, September 25th

My parents and sister had arrived on Wednesday afternoon, and were staying at our house except for the three nights that we were checking into the Boardwalk Villas for the wedding.  They were staying home and relaxing on Thrusday night while we did our own thing.

Thursday morning, Scott got up early and drove me in to work.  The plan was for him to pick me up after work and head directly to Pleasure Island to stand in line for the 6pm opening time for the Adventurers Club.

Luckily, I'd managed to keep myself caught up at work and even a bit ahead, so I was able to get out of work early and we were at Pleasure Island by 4:30pm.  We waited for our friends who we were meeting for dinner (they were stopping at Panera and gettng sandwiches for all of us) and were relieved that there wasn't yet a line for the Adventurers Club.  That meant we'd be able to eat at the tables near Comedy Warehouse under the shade of umbrellas instead of having to sit on the steps of the club and wolf down our sandwiches.  Soon after we staked out a table we were joined by our friends Sharon & Joe, Pippa & Glen (all the way from Eastbourne, England for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding), and Tyler (who was also one of Scott's attendants).  They had the sandwiches, Scott got the drinks, and I brought out two dozen "Triple Chocolate Caramel" cookies that my sister had baked.  We ended up keeping the cookies with us and they came in handy as we spent 8 hours at the Adenventurers Club that night.  After eating, we went over and stood in line, we were about 10 people back, still assured of getting into the club when it opened a little less than an hour later.  We got a lot of comments on the matching groom ears/top hats.  As this was to be our last night as regular guests at the Adventurers Club, we had declared it our "Bachelor Party" and wore the ears.  We had a great night.  Despite the insane crowd levels (sardines have more room to move around.)  We took the chance when we could to get pictures with as many of the cast members as we could.  Throughout the night, the performers kept announcing that "Rob & Scott are here for their bachelor party and they're getting married right here at the club on Sunday!"  Honestly, it was awsome.  Thougha  confused Fletcher Hodges asked why we weren't off having separate parties.   Having seen them give extra attention to newlyweds & recently engaged couples in the past, it was amazing that they treated us exacly like all the straight couples we'd encountered over the years.  Maybe even a little bit more enthusiastically, because they knew us, and knew that we'd met at Pleasure Island and that our first date started at the Adventurers Club.  They went out of their way to make us feel special, and we were very thankful to them for that.  The amazing thing is, that the capacity crowd at the AdvClub that night also went out of their way to congratulate us and tell us "I think what you're doing is great!"  I was floored.  And really touched.  I was told by one older gentleman and his wife that we were "very brave, and an inspiration".  I got choked up.  Several people told us how brave we were throughout the weekend.  We'd never thought of ourselves as brave.  We're just doing what everyone else does.  We met, we fell in love, we were getting married.  What's brave in that?  Apparently a whole lot.  Heck, I don't think we're brave.  I think we're ADVENTUROUS!

Okay, time to break up this long post with some photos:

Here we are with Club President Pamelia Perkins (played by an amazingly talented actress)





Here we are with Dashing Club Aviator Hathway Browne (one of the funniest men we've ever had the priviledge to meet)





And Here we are with two more fantastically talented and funny people:  Graves the Butler and Yvette the French (Canadian) Maid





Yes, I realize that the top hats don't fit.  They weren't terribly comfortable either, but we were going to wear them all night no matter what!

More to follow soon


----------



## rpmdfw

Overall it was a good night at the club, just way too crowded.





We managed to get in to see a couple of shows in the Library, most specifically "Samantha's Cabaret", which has always been one of our favorites.  Sadly, they were running long and had to cut our favorite song, "Mutual Admiration Society".   And we lined up two hours ahead of time to see the "Hoopla!" at the end of the night.  It was our last Hoopla, and it was bittersweet to say the least.  Lots of fun, high energy, and it was over way too soon (even though at 2:00am, we'd been in the club for over 8 hours).  As we were standing in the Main Salon after the show, not wanting to leave, I completely lost it.  I literally broke down and just cried.  And not quiet dignified crying either.  I was a mess.  I got lots of hugs from the dear friends who have become our "Florida Family" and finally managed to regain my composure long enough to take a group photo before we had to leave. 




In this photo we have (from left to right) Tyler, Joe, Me, Sharon (in front of me), Scott, Pippa (in front of Scott), Glen, Lyne, Jodie, & Rande (Lyne, Jodie, & Randy joined us shortly after the club opened).  You'll see more about these folks throughout the weekend, they are our family, and they celebrated our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding like it was their own.  They are one of many positive things that has come into our lives because of the Adventurers Club.  We met all of them there.  As the last line of the club creed says, we entered as strangers, we left as friends.  The numerous friends and the countless happy memories of the Adventurers Club were the positives that we were all trying to focus on, as we said our good-byes.

This was the hardest part of the whole weekend.  I've said it before in other places, but I'm going to say it again now.  Part of me died a little bit that night.  The part of me that claps because he believes in fairies isn't as strong as it was before.  We had clapped and clapped and clapped, but the magic was still being taken away from us, far sooner than it should have been.  My inner child had to grow up a little bit that night, and it sucked.

Just as I had had a small melt-down in the club, Scott had one in the parking lot.  We sat in his car, and I held him while he sobbed.  I am so glad that Scott and I have each other to lean on in times like this, but this is not one of my favorite Disney memories.  The drive home was pretty much silent.  There simply were no words that were going to be able to make us feel any better.

By the time we got home and to bed it was 3:00am and we had to be up and out the door by 8:00am on Friday.  We were exhausted.

If you haven't clicked on the links in my signature and sent a letter to Disney telling them how wrong it was to close the Adventurers Club, please do now.  I know it's probably futile, but I can't imagine that Peter Pan would want us to stop clapping for Tink, so  . . . .

Since I now find myself crying all over again, I'm gong to stop for tonight.

I'm going to close out the description of our "Bachelor Party" with a line from one of the songs sung at the club, and the club creed.  Feel free to join in if you know the words . . . 

"Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end.  We'd sing and dance, forever and a day.  We'd live the life we choose, we'd fight and never loose, oh yes, those were the days."

"We climb the highest mountains
Just to get a better view
We plumb the deepest oceans
Because we're daring through and through
We cross the scorching deserts
Martinis in our hands
We ski the polar ice caps
In tuxedos looking grand
We are reckless, brave and loyal
And valiant to the end
If you come in here a stranger
You will exit as a friend
Kungaloosh!"


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

YAY for the start of your TR!!!! Great start and I can't wait to see and read more!!!   I can only imagine how wonderful your wedding was!!!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Lynn5700

Im IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Lynn5700 said:


> Im IN!!!!!!!!!!!



Okay, here's a creepy question.

Lynn, were you at the Magic Kingdom on Wednesday, October 1st?  I could have sworn I saw two people that looked like you and your hubby entering as we left.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

What a bittersweet night you had!  You both looked great in your Mickey tophats - so there


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Yay for Wedding TR's...      

It looks like you had a great time regardless of the emotions surrounding the closing of the club.

Cannot wait for more!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ok, so now I'm a mess too. Great way to start a Saturday. I think.


----------



## starann

YAY!  A Wedding trip report!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

And we move on to Day Two - Friday September 26th

I'll let you know right now, that we neglected to take pictures on Friday, so we sadly have none that I can share with you.  There will be pictures of subsequent days though.   All through the day on Friday, we got deliviries of wedding presents from UPS, FedEx, and the U.S. Postal Service.  I know we said we weren't doing this for the presents, but danged it it wasn't fun getting them!  LOL

After the very long and emotional night we'd had on Thursday, we didn't get up and going as early as we had originally planned.  We slept until nearly 9am.  The extra rest was nice, but we were now running late.

We packed up all of the remaining welcome bags in the car (Scott had already delivered the ones for people arriving on earlier days) along with our centerpieces, toasting flutes, cake serving set, cake topper, guest book & pen and the CD of music for the ceremony.  My sister Sofia joined us as we ran our errands, while my parents stayed behind to tidy up the house and get ready for that evening's barbecue.  

We only managed to drop off the one welcome bag for our officiant (she's local, but she and her husband and son decided to take the opportunitiy and stayed at a Disney resort for the first time) at the Yacht Club before we had to head over to Franck's to meet Marion, our wedding planner, and drop off all of the items for the reception.  

While dropping off our items with Marion, we briefly met Meri, who had been the wedding coordinator for a gay couple who had done a commitment ceremony the night before.  That's right, we were one of two commitment ceremonies at Disney World that weekend.  How cool is that.  I wish we could have met the other two guys.  

We also looked around Franck's a bit to see what had changed in their brief two day refurb, the week before.  All new paint, and replaced carpeting throughout (same pattern, I believe).  The display cakes were back, and were the same ones we'd seen before (except that our style, the "Moderne" wasn't on dislplay yet).  Quite a bit else was different, as the floral design team (who does pretty much all of the decor items for weddings) had taken the opportunity to pull everything back to their department and re-do everythng.  It looked quite nice.  We then walked over the the Wedding Pavillion so that Sofia could see it.  She thought it was beautiful, but agreed that the Adventurers Club was a much better fit for us.

After leaving Franck's, we dropped off welcome bags at Old Key West, Pop Century, Caribbean Beach Resort, and the Boardwalk before heading home.

We had a quick lunch of cold cut sandwiches and chips (picked up by mom and dad who had done some shopping for the BBQ) and got to work setting up tables and chairs, icing soft drinks and beer, and generally preparing the house for a party.

At one point, we had to stop because Dad had to head over to the airport to pick up my brother, Dennis, along with my Uncle Kevin (his partner of 27 years, Randy, would be joining him Saturday evening) and my Aunt Kathy.  They were all arriving on the same flight.  While he was doing that, Mom, Scott and I took Tolliver and MacGregor (my parent's Westie) to the vet to be boarded until Tuesday morning.  We really didn't want to leave Tolliver, but we knew it was the best thing for him.  And he's so happy to see the ladies at the vet's office that it certainly wasn't a trauma for him.  Especially, since his new buddy MacGregor was joining him.

We got home, were able to catch a very quick nap (thank goodness, we were still very tired) before Dad got home with Dennis, and Surprise! with Uncle Kevin & Aunt Kathy.  They opted to go to their hotels after the BBQ and were there to pitch in to help us get ready.  

At around 6pm my Aunt Dolores and Uncle Dick arrived (with a beautiful hand made quilted throw that she had made for us.  She matched it to our Family Room decor, and it was on the back of the sofa in a matter of minutes).  Shortly after that our friends Joe and Tyler arrived (see, I told you that you'd hear about our friends more) and then Jodie and Randy after them.  They had decided that the crowds at the Adventurers Club were just too unbearable, so they'd made Thursday their last night at the club, too, and were joining us at our house for our family get together.  Dennis started cooking the burgers and the rest of us reflected on how nice it is to have a chef in the family.   

After we'd begun eating, my Uncle Barry arrived with his lady friend, Maureen, and my cousin Kelly.  This ended up being a very good weekend for Barry and Kelly.  My uncle had been having difficulties with his daughter for the past few years since she's come out of the closet as a lesbian.  Being around us, and seeing Uncle Kevin and his partner talking about being together 27 years really helped Barry to reconnect with Kelly a little bit.  Especially since she started telling us about her girlfriend Katie and how happy she is to have met her (they've been dating for 6 months).  Barry hasn't met her yet, but is now going to do so.  

We had a wonderful time on our patio, spending a fairly relaxing time with everyone who was able to make it.  We wish that my Aunt and cousins from my mom's side of the family could have made it, too, but they arrived too late to join us.

As we wrapped everything up, our friends Randy & Jodie talked to us about our plan for the Hospitality Suite/Welcome party the next night after our rehearsal dinner.  I told them that I'd leave a key to the Grand Villa at the desk for them, and that we just needed them to hang out there in case anyone showed up before we could get back from the rehearsal dinner.  I showed them all of the food and drink items we had ready to pack into Scott's SUV the next day (Two huge plastic bins, a cooler, several fridge packs of sodas, a couple cases of beer, and a small suitcase filled with liquor bottles wrapped in bathtowels).  They told us that it was silly for us to have to worry about all of that stuff and that they'd take it for us.  So they loaded up their SUV, called our friend Kyle and his wife Rande (more of the Florida Family) and cooked up a plan to meet and set up the Hospitality Suite for us.  They told us they didn't want us to worry about it and that they'd take care of it.  I was floored.  We really do have the best friends in the whole world.  They worked so hard to make sure that our Hospitality Suite/Welcome Party was a huge hit.  They didn't have to do it, they wanted to do it for us.  I'm still touched and overwhelmed by how awesome they are.

So, after a long day, and not enough sleep, we crashed hard and slept very well.

Up next, Day Three and we check into the Boardwalk, Attend the rehearsal and rehearsal dinner, and close the night with this family and friends in the Grand Villa.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Truly awesome friends!  It's really great that under the influence of others in your family, and because you brought everyone together to share in your ceremony, that Barry and his daughter were able to move toward a better level of understanding. 

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

TOTALLY Loving your report, Dear Friend!


----------



## Goldeelox9

YAY you started!  Can't wait for all of the details!


----------



## PghLybrt

I must say I did disappear from this thread for a while ( I do that sometimes) and for that I am sorry, BUT  I am really enjoying the TR!!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

PghLybrt said:


> I must say I did disappear from this thread for a while ( I do that sometimes) and for that I am sorry, BUT  I am really enjoying the TR!!!!!



I'm enjoying it too, thank you for being so detail oriented.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm enjoying it too, thank you for being so detail oriented.



What else did you expect from me?    Y'all have followed along as I obsessively stressed on every detail of the planning.   Did you think I'd miss telling about every detail about when it actually happened? 

Sadly, the details take time to document.  I'm hoping to get Day 3 done tonight.  

Glad you're all enjoying it.


----------



## Saxton

Rob - good work!   You're so detailed in the descriptions, I love it.  More pictures please!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Rob - good work!   You're so detailed in the descriptions, I love it.  More pictures please!!



I'll post pictures as I get them.  Right now I've put out a plea to friends and family to send anything they've got my way.

We've got at least another week (possibly two) before Randy Chapman will even have proofs for us.


----------



## IndyBride

Great start to the TR!!! I'm so glad the Adventerer's Club made it such a special night for you. That will be a great memory to look back on!


----------



## 29apr00

What a great start!!  Sounds like a lovely last night at AC!!   What a waste that they are closing it.  

Your bbq sounded so fun too!!  Glad that you had so much family and friends around for it!


----------



## rpmdfw

Just had someone send us this picture.  

Here we are standing in line to get into the Adventurers Club on 9/25/08 for our bachelor party.


----------



## starann

Rob, what do your pins say?


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> Rob, what do your pins say?



They're Adventurers Club Membership Pins.  We've got a few of them.






Cast members would give them to people who got pulled up onstage to participate in shows.  If I recall correctly, Scott got his first one for doing the sound effects for the Radio Broadcast, and I got my first one for being one of Babylonia's bodyguards.   Pretty much anyone who was even a semi-regular guest was bound to have at least one.

Once it was announced that the club was closing, several people began wearing their AdvClub pins every time they went to Downtown Disney as a visual reminder that all the revenue we spent in that area was because we were for the club.  "No club, no revenue."  (Word was spread via the Adventurers Club yahoo group and word of mouth to do this)

Toward the end, there were more people in the club with pins than without.  Pity an attraction that created so many repeat visits, and created so many Disney fans was closed due to shortsighted stupidity.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Three - Saturday September 27th - Part One

Since we didn't have to be anywhere too terribly early, we took the opportunity to sleep in a little bit.  When we woke up, we spent a nice leisurely morning with my family at our house before getting showered and packing up to head over to WDW to check into our rooms at the Boardwalk Villas.  Since Randy & Jodie had taken all of the supplies for the Hospitality Suite, we no longer had to take both my car and Scott's SUV, which simplified matters immensly.  We only had to worry about a couple of small bags, our hanging bags (with freshly pressed suits for the wedding) and a box full of presents to be given out at the Rehearsal Dinner.

We left our house at around 12:30pm, and got to the Boardwalk in short order.  There we learned that putting our names on the waiting list for the second night in the Grand Villa had paid off, as we were now booked for both Saturday AND Sunday nights.  This was great news, because it meant that we could invite people up to the Hospitality Suite after the reception.  We were also told that none of our rooms would be ready until after 4pm.  

So we settled ourselves into the lobby at the Boardwalk for a little over an hour, and had a nice time people watching and talking amongst ourselves.  On other days, the rooms not being ready probably would have stressed me out, but that day, I was refusing to worry about anything but having fun and enjoying the ride, so I relaxed a little bit and enjoyed spending time with my family.

We finally headed over to Pleasure Island for the wedding rehearsal some time around 2:30pm to meet Marion (our amazing wedding planner), Renee (our friend who is officiating), David and Tyler (Scott's attendants) and Randy Chapman (our photographer, who had called the day before to let us know that his Saturday wedding had cancelled and he'd like to tag along to the rehearsal and take some shots of that since we'd never managed to set up an "engagement shoot" which was part of the package we'd paid for.)

Now, here's where things get interesting.  Back when they made the announcement that they were closing the Adventurers Club the day before our wedding, we contacted our wedding planner and raised our concern about the rehearsal (among other things), specificaly we were worried about my mom, who walks with a cane, having to fight her way through the crowd that we were sure would be camping out all day in front of the club for its last night.  We requested that we be able to enter through the cast member entrance near the back of Comedy Warehouse and then through the tunnels where the dressing rooms, etc are located, thereby completely bypassing the crowd of AdvClub fans who probably wouldn't be happy about 10 people waltzing into the club at 3pm after they'd been waiting all day.  On Wednesday before the wedding, we were told that P.I. Management had decided that this wouldn't be a good idea and we'd have to go through the front door of the club.  We were extremely ticked off.  But they weren't budging from their position, saying that it was due to increased security for the last night.  We simply planned on fighting our way through the crowd as neccessary while trying to protect my mom from being jostled too much.

When we got to the Adventurers Club, here's what we saw.




Yep.  A tent city of people who had been camping out since 7:30am, just as we'd predicted.  (It wasn't hard to predict, our friend Sharon was the first one in line.  ).  This picture doesn't really show the tarps that people had strung up to sit underneath, either.  It was quite the elaborate set up.

So we walk up to this crowd, and the event manager that was supposed to meet us at the door says "We can't go in through all of this.  They're right up against the doors!".

Well duh!  What the heck have we been saying for the past three months!

So he then tells us that we'll have to go in via the outside stairs (in the picture, right where the light pole is on the extreme left of the photo, there is a staircase that leads down into a small courtyard and a service entrance into the club.  

We point out once again that my mother uses a cane, and can't do stairs very well.  (as we're standing near the stairs, surrounded by sweaty people, who are trying to protect their place in line). 

The event manager turns and looks at the BET Soundstage club (which has no line at all, of course) with a questioning look on his face.  I jumped right in.  "I know that club connects.  Is there an eleveator in there?"  He says there is, to which I respond "Then you go down those stairs, and into BET and let us in that way."  And he looks at me with a blank look and scurries off.  

Honestly, if they'd just have listened to us in the first place.

In short order the BET door opens, and we're ushered inside (nice club, we'd never been in there before) and then down the elevator, through the tunnel and into our beloved club for our rehearsal.

Details about the rehearsal and the rest of Day Three coming soon.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hooray! I'm the only one awake and I have free reign over the joint!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hooray! I'm the only one awake and I have free reign over the joint!



Think again!  I have the midnight shift!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Think again!  I have the midnight shift!



Doh, busted by daddy  

Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well since we dont have a West Coast Mod, someone has to do the job....


----------



## mickeyfan1

Ha!  I too am awake.  Pfffft.


----------



## rpmdfw

Someone sent some better pictures of the cake:


----------



## PghLybrt

OMG!! It is gorgeous!


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> OMG!! It is gorgeous!



 I know!


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Three - Saturday September 27th - Part Two

Once inside the club, it was kind of odd.  Being there during the day, with sun streaming in through the windows, and it being completely empty (especially because of all the missing chairs in the Main Salon).  We made our way into the Library for the rehearsal.






Yes, that is the way it looked.  Thankfully we'd been promised that all of the "Christmaween" decorations would be down before we got there at 2pm the next day to take pictures.

We ran through the entire ceremony fairly quickly.  Renee's ceremony, as beautiful as it was on paper, was even more breathtaking when spoken aloud (my mom cried and we were all a little bit misty eyed.)  Sofia and David were spot on with the readings.  Scott and I made it through the intent, the vows, and the ring exchange with only a minimum of eye leakage. We didn't have a chance to hear the music we'd recorded, but I had already timed the processional and the amount of time it would take us to walk in together, so it was not a problem.  Surely with a rehearsal that went this well, we'd have no problems on Sunday for the actual ceremony.  Yeah right.  Nothing is ever THAT easy.   

We then took some pictures around the club with Randy.  Fun fun!  We were sitting in "our chairs" right between the Colonel & the Library Stage when my phone rang.  It was Sharon.  She Pippa & Glen were wondering where we were.  They were sitting right in front of the door, and knew our rehearsal was supposed to start at 3pm, but were worried that they hadn't seen us go in.  I laughed and let them know we were inside and the rehearsal was over, we'd be out soon.

So back through the service hallway, into BET, and up the elevevator and . . . smack dab into the line for the Adventurers Club.  It was now so long that it snaked through the stantions at BET.  One particularly nasty and crazy AdvClub fan with a history of stalking CMs was right outside the door.  When she saw us leaving she scowled and said "Where do you think YOU'RE going?"  Renee answered,  "Away from you." and walked away.     Is there any doubt why we love her so much?  

We were able to chat briefly with Glen and with Sharon.  We waved at Pippa, but she was their designated place holder in line for their respective potty and food breaks.  They soon had to get back into the tent city to wait for another two hours and we were off to the Polynesian for our rehearsal dinner at O'hana.

Details about the rehearsal dinner and the rest of Day Three coming soon.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Three - Saturday September 27th - Part Three

We managed to get to O'hana well before our 5:10pm reservation, so we waited for the others to arrive.  While we waited, we order a round of the amazing Pina Coladas they serve, and relaxed.  Soon everyone else arrived and party consisted of Rob & Scott, my parents (John & Dorothy), my sister Sofia, my brother Dennis, Tyler (our friend and Florida Family), David (Scott's best friend and former roommate of 12 years) and Wil (David's friend and performer at Disneyland), Renee (our kick a$$ officiant) Gary & Geoffrey (Renee's husband and son.)  So we moved, pina coladas in hand, into the dining room.  When I had booked, I had requested the table BEHIND the fire-pit so that it wouldn't be so hot and loud.  OrlandoMike had very helpfully suggested that we request Ed as a server, so we'd done that as well.  Well, we got there and were informed that Ed was off for the night and they were putting us at the first table in FRONT of the fire pit.  I fully believe that the fact that I was almost done with my second pina colada saved someone's life at that point.  I was a bit peeved, and was suddenly reminded of the horrific service we'd gotten at O'hana back in July.  I forced myself to let it go, and to just roll with it and enjoy our meal.  Thankfully, the staff at O'hana stepped up and did a great job, and everything was fantastic.  

Before dinner arrived, a bucket with two bottles of champagne was delivered.    It turned out that Gary had stopped by the bar and ordered it while we were getting seated.  He then toasted us and said some nice things about how obvious it was that Scott and I are meant to be together and we're great guys, and other embarassing things.  We were touched.  Renee told us later that before he'd met us, Gary was a homophobe.  Didn't know any gay people, didn't want to know any gay people, and was happy to never know anything about anybody gay.  Just by being ourselves, and hanging with our friends and dealing well with Geoffrey, we'd changed his mind.  He was truly happy for us and honored to be invited to join us for our happy day.  (A quick note about Geoffrey, I guess I should have explained sooner, but it never crosses my mind.  Geoffrey is 22 and is developmentally disabled in some way.  I don't really know how, it's never been important to me, so I've never asked.  He can't speak, but he can hear and understand quite a bit.  He communicates via some signs, and gestures.  He loves elevators, and watching things go in circles, and having people mimic his gestures.  And he's just an amazing positive presence.  We met Renee, Gary & Geoffrey at the Adventurers Club.  We'd ridden up and down that AdvClub elevator with Geoffrey countless times, as had the performers and bar staff.  We'd slapped our bellies along with him, and picked up our feet and rotated them in circles with him.  As far as we're concerened it's simply impossible NOT to love Geoffrey and want to see him smile when you play along.  When Renee offered to officiate for us, we made it clear that Gary & Geoffrey were "part of the family" and were most certainly welcome at all phases of our weekend. )

At any rate, we were very touched by Gary's toast, and the proceeded to have a very nice dinner.  The problem with a table that large, is that you don't get the chance to participate in conversation with everyone, but we did our best.  Right before the dessert (yummy bananas foster bread pudding) was served, we handed out our gifts.  Scott got David & Tyler etched glass Mickey Mouse beer steins engraved with their names.  I got Dennis & Sofia flasks.  Dennis got the stainless steel flask with a scrollwork "D" that matched his "Personal Chef" buisness card logo.  Sofia got the flask with the pink leather cover and her initials engraved.  All four of our attendants loved their gifts (Dennis had bourbon in his within an hour).  We gave my parents an 8 x 10 picture frame.  It's the beveled silver-colored frame with the subtle Mickey Heads in the corners.  We also told them that they'd be getting a full wedding album from Randy Chapman once we got the pictures back.  And we got Renee a bottle of our favorite wine (the same thing we'd gotten for our Wedding Coordinator and Wedding Planner) along with a VISA gift card for $250 (the price that most of the officiants would have charged us for a generic ceremony with no rehearsal.)  We felt Renee had gone WAY above and beyond what any other officant would have done for us, but couldn't think of a gift that was "right" so we'll let her pick it out.  She was touched, and overhwelmed.  That made us happy.  At this point, my mom made a toast.  More talk about how brave we are.  And another warm welcome to Scott as a new member of our family.  I got all teary again.  I was sure to be bawling all day on Sunday the rate I was going.  

Here's the picture of us at O'hana.




From left to right we have: Scott, Renee, Geoffrey, Gary, Tyler, Wil, David, Sofia, Dennis, Dad, Mom & Me.

When I went to pay the bill, I gave them my DDE (oops, I mean "Tables in Wonderland" card) and was happily surprised when our server informed me that she'd taken the 20% discount off of all 12 meals insted of only 10 which is the policy limit.  Yeah.  She got an extra tip.  A good one. 

Scott and I then jetted off to the Boardwalk Villas to see what we needed to do for the Hospitality Suite before people started to arrive, and told everyone else we'd see them soon.

Details about the Hospitality Suite/Welcome Party and the rest of Day Three coming soon.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Love your cake Rob, gorgeous. What does the M stand for?


----------



## rosiep

The cake is STUNNING! My God!

Was it yummy?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Everything looks amazing! And I don't want to sound creepy or anything but I read Lynn's trip report and yes, her and Tim were at the MK on Oct. 1st


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Love your cake Rob, gorgeous. What does the M stand for?



Both my last name and Scott's last name begin with the letter "M"



rosiep said:


> The cake is STUNNING! My God!
> 
> Was it yummy?







Seewhatimesdone said:


> Everything looks amazing! And I don't want to sound creepy or anything but I read Lynn's trip report and yes, her and Tim were at the MK on Oct. 1st



Oh.  cool.  Then I think I must've seen them.


----------



## PghLybrt

Wow. Your entire group seems wonderful!  Is is great what Gary said and did! I think if we just keep living our lives truthfully many more can see how great we are!  


Now me being selfish....more more more!!!!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Someone sent some better pictures of the cake:



WOW!!!! It's GORGEOUS!!!!!! it looks SO much better than the promotional pics Disney had (no frou-frou flowers on top) That was a pretty cake too, please understand -- but the circular glass cake topper is so much more appropriate to the overall style.


----------



## mickeyfan1

In true Bridezilla fashion, the M should stand for ME.  It's all about ME.  




Me being Rob or Scott!  So far, it seems totally awesome.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Three - Saturday September 27th - Part Four

So, Scott and I rushed back to the Boardwalk Villas.  Once there, he stopped to deal with bell services and get our bags and suits up to our room while I ran off to see what needed to be done at the Hospitality Suite before people started showing up.

When I got to the Hospitality Suite, I found Randy, Jodie, Kyle, Rande, and Joe relaxing and sipping on drinks.  They had already done everything.  More than I would have done, actually.  They had put chips into bowls, put dips into small bowls (I was just planning on leaving the dips in the jars . . .)  They'd set up a bar in the kitchen area of the suite, rearranged furniture to help make it easier to be social, and even moved the DVD player from the living room into the far bedroom so the kids would be able to watch the Disney movies I'd packed for them.

Did I mention how awesome our friends are?  Sometimes I think I realize just how lucky we are to have them, and then they do something like this which just proves to me that we're even luckier than I thought.  They rock!  Randy & Kyle also played "bartender" all night long.  They took the responsibility of not having Scott or me stress on this party VERY seriously.

Shortly after my arrival, the other people in the wedding party arrived.  Dennis went right to the bar and Kyle & Randy helped him fill his new flask with bourbon.  Remember the fact that Kyle, Randy, & Dennis discussed his new flask and bourbon.  That fact (which I wasn't aware of at the time) will play a roll later in the weekend.

Here's a picture of the suite





And here's the view from the balcony





From then on, I just relaxed and enjoyed the party.  Various friends and family members were in and out all evening.  It was a lot of fun.  Reconnecting with people we hadn't seen in a while.  Introducing people from various parts of our life to each other.  Not stressing about anything other than being together for a happy occasion.  It was great.  

Glen & Pippa showed up after staying for a while at the Adventurers Club, but they didn't want to miss our party either, so they split their time.  Sharon had stayed at the club (as we knew she would).   Her goal was to tape the final Hoopla.  She did, and she's graciously shared it with the rest of us.  I haven't found the strength to watch it yet, but I will soon.  

Here are some pictures:




This is Daya.  Her mom is my cousin Dana.  I'm very close to Dana, and Daya knows us as "Uncle Rob" and "Uncle Scott".   They've visited our house and been to WDW a couple times before.  In the background you can see Rande and Jodie (who is married to Randy.  We've got WAY too many Randies to keep track of this weekend.   ) in the kitchen.





The lady in the middle is a dear friend of mine.  Her name is Adina, she's a month older than me, and her mom is my mother's best friend dating back to kindergarten.  Adina and I have been friends since before we were born.  On the left, in the brown shirt is her partner, Jackie.  On the right is my cousin Kelly (who you've already heard about).  I walked up to them and asked them if somebody told them that all the lesbians had to sit huddled together, or if they were just talking about softball.  The laughed, even though I wasn't funny.  It's great when it's your party and people indulge you.   





In this picture, my sister, Sofia, is in the middle talking to Uncle Kevin (standing) and Kelly.  The lady in red on the right, is Adina's mother, Rose.  She's sitting next to my mom, who isn't in the photo.  Shortly after this picture was taken, Kevin left to pick up his partner, Randy (ANOTHER RANDY!  ) at the airport.





In this photo, Kyle (Rande's husband) shows Pippa that even though she's English and he's American, he's still just as pale as she is.

And the evening progressed on in this fashion.  At 9pm, I let everyone know that Illuminations would be starting soon, and most everyone went outside to see the fireworks.  

Eventually, it was getting late, and the crowd began to thin.  Our friend Joe was just a bit tipsy, and he still had to head over to Pleasure Island to pick up his wife Sharon from the Adventurers Club.  I learned later that Randy, Jodie, Rande, Kyle, Tyler, Pippa, & Glen all went with him to make sure he was okay.  They were together and watching the final Hoopla outside the club on the big screen TVs that had been set up to broadcast the final night.

Meanwhile, Scott and I went to bed, and talked about all the amazing people who had come for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding before we went to sleep.  It had been a busy day, and neither of us had any trouble sleeping.  

And that's the end of Saturday the 27th.

Next up will be the first part of the BIG DAY, Sunday, September 28th!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Loving this thread!!!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I haven't forgotten about recapping the "BIG DAY".  It's still coming.

And as today is my day off, you'd think it'd be the perfect time for such things.  

However.  The weather is GORGEOUS outside, and the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival is going on.

So, you delightful little kittens are just going to have to suck it up and be patient for a bit longer, cuz *The Fabulous Rob & Scott *(trademark pending) are going to go snacking around the world.   

Ta ta!

I'll try to think about y'all while we're noshing tasty treats and sipping potent potables, but I make no guarantees.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Enjoy the schnackerals.   

Life is beautiful shared with those we love.


----------



## 29apr00

Great report so far!!  But i'm never going to be able to keep track of which Randy is which!  

Sorry you didn't get your server, or preferred table, at Ohana!  But it sounds like a good time was still had!  Can't wait to see Randy's pics of your rehearsal, and eventually the ceremony, inside AC!  So excited!  tell him to hurry up!! 

And it's so not fair that you are going to F&W today, while it was 41 degrees this morning when i can to sit at this boring desk for 9 hours!


----------



## starann

I guess I'll have to read about the BIG day when I get back.....I'm going to Disney world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

We leave in 2 hours

YEA!


----------



## sarasotamom

Hi. I just want to say how happy I am for you and your partner. Your cake is beautiful. I am sure it tasted as good as it looks. You make me proud that I am a mother of a gay son. I hope one day that he meets his lifetime partner. As a Disney family, I know that his wedding ( and I say marriage, not civil union) will also be at WDW. The first time that we stayed at the Poly he was 2 months old. We have returned 3-4 times each year..And throw in 10 Disney cruises.. Yeah...We are Disney fanatics.....There just is not anything that can compare to the high we get from Disney...

I have lurked at the Gay and Lesbian site for 6 months or so. I must say that there is no hatred or arguing on this site...(If only there was no confrontations on the other boards...can we say Community Board?) Your family is so accepting and loving. I only wish my mom and dad (son's grandparent's) were as open-minded as yours.

I was raised in an extremely religious family. I mean right-wing, blessed with the holy-spirit, speaking in tongues, all night revival family. I always felt that they were judgemental. You will go to hell if you dress this way, smoke, drink, etc...As a teenager, I always debated my dad on these issues. I have always felt that God cares what is in your heart not what is on the outside..You know, what kind of person you are in the inside, not what you look like from the outside..After reading the posts on this site for 6 months now, I think all of you have more love, compassion, courage, and tolerance than all the other boards combined. It makes me proud to be a mom of a gay son.

I always argued with my father about homosexuality. He said that God condemned it because it was something that you chose. I said, (this was in the 70's) that it was the way you were born. Why would someone choose to be in the minority? They would not. God made them that way. As I grew older, my feelings did not change. My parents chose (and still do to this day) to bury their heads in the sand. My brother is 46 (never been married, one girlfriend in middle school), brother-in-law 61 (never had a girlfriend), neice 30 (never had a boyfriend). I tell you there is something in the genes. (Oh yeah, it is a choice!!!) 

You are so blessed to have such an accepting family. My daughters and their (husband, boyfriend) accept their brother as he is. My husband has accepted him (although not as fast as we girls) too. Hell, the girls knew when he was six years-old. I knew when he was three. I always wonder if I argued with my dad when I was younger because I knew that I would have a gay son. 

Anyway, I am so proud of my son for coming out when he was in high school. I know that this was not an eay thing to do. I just hugged him and said that I always felt that he was gay. But I will admit, that I did go through a brief period of mourning. I don't know why, I did know..I guess it was just all the feelings of what the average American family would be. You know, a wife, 2 kids, etc. I now look back on that and think, what was wrong with me? My son is one of the most compassionate, loving, thoughtful persons that I know.

I just wanted to let you know, that you bring hope to me that my son will some day meet his lifetime partner. He has had one 18 month relationship with a very nice boy. We met his family and they too were accepting. My son has now gone off to college and has grown as a person. He has made new friends amd they are all very accepting. Hey he is even in a fraternity. 

I hope that one day that all the world can be as accepting as this site is. I see more love and compassion in here than I do in every day life. May you and your partner have a lifetime of love and happiness... I know that you must live very close to Magic Kingdom, so the next time that you go watch Wishes, shed a few tears for my son and I (we just can't hear that music and not cry.)  Starlight, starbright, I wish upon a star tonight....May your love for one another grow each night.


----------



## Saxton

Sarasotamom - what an amazing post!  Your son is very lucky to have you as a mom!!  It has been great to read about Rob and Scott's journey ... you should have jumped in to the shower we had for them.   Welcome to our happy home on the DIS and maybe someday we'll get to read about you planning your son's wedding!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome!

You are a great Mom!

Come on over and post more often!  We are a fun bunch....

(Well there are some odd ducks around, but they are fun too!)


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> (Well there are some odd ducks around, but they are fun too!)



And one old crow!
Mike....


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> And one old crow!
> Mike....



Now Wally, dont beat yourself up!  You should be proud of your age and wisdom!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Now Wally, dont beat yourself up!  You should be proud of your age and wisdom!



Isn't it time for your nap grandpa?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Isn't it time for your nap grandpa?



Nap?  Nah!  Gotta work tonight!  You know us youngsters who still work for a living!  How is tha AARP card working for ya?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Nap?  Nah!  Gotta work tonight!  You know us youngsters who still work for a living!  How is tha AARP card working for ya?



What am I supost to do with your AARP card.  
Did you get confused again - and instead of sending me a birtday card you sent it by mistake?  
Did you forget to take your meds again?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh crap!  I knew I forgot something!   

As for your card, if you will go back and re-read your Birthday thread I not only sent you a Birthday greeting, but an UnBirthday greeting, since you couldn't even remember if it WAS your birthday that day! 

Sigh, the mind is always the fist to go........


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh crap!  I knew I forgot something!
> 
> As for your card, if you will go back and re-read your Birthday thread I not only sent you a Birthday greeting, but an UnBirthday greeting, since you couldn't even remember if it WAS your birthday that day!
> 
> Sigh, the mind is always the fist to go........



In your case -
the first thing to go was located a bit more "south" of your mind.
Or do you think with that thing.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> In your case -
> the first thing to go was located a bit more "south" of your mind.
> Or do you think with that thing.



Thanks again for reminding me to take my meds!   

Better "thinking" through chemistry!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Thanks again for reminding me to take my meds!
> 
> Better "thinking" through chemistry!



Your little *blue* memeory pills.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Your little *blue* memeory pills.



Is that blue?  All I know is there is a little V on them....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

MeOW!


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> MeOW!


 
Boys will be boys.     But I think Wally is still upset that he's another year older.  Let your anger out Wally, you'll feel better.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> MeOW!



Bad kitty!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Your little *blue* memeory pills.



Well my meds are kicking in, gotta head to work!  For some odd reason when I take my meds, I make better tips!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Boys will be boys.     But I think Wally is still upset that he's another year older.  Let your anger out Wally, you'll feel better.


You're an instigator!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well my meds are kicking in, gotta head to work!  For some odd reason when I take my meds, I make better tips!



And "Stiffer" drinks!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Bad kitty!



HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!!! (hate to admit it but I am a BIG Hello Kitty fan...)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> And "Stiffer" drinks!



and STILL on that, are we?


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!!! (hate to admit it but I am a BIG Hello Kitty fan...)



Swipe it Doll - jesus won't mind!


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> and STILL on that, are we?



Boys will be boys......


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> and STILL on that, are we?



Well Duuurrrrrrrr!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> You're an instigator!


 
Hey, you two were going at it before I even signed on.  And me, well I just want to remind you to enjoy being another year older.  Just showin' you some love, Wally.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

and all  this started by welcoming that nice mother of gay son to the board, you should both be ashamed of yourself  


I will have to teach you both how to behave like gentlemen  
Don't worry, even if I am considerably younger I am wise beyond my years.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Hey, you two were going at it before I even signed on.  And me, well I just want to remind you to enjoy being another year older.  Just showin' you some love, Wally.



A little diagram of - *The Saxton Experience*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey don't Blame me!  Jamie and Ben stopped by last night, and Rosie is rolling into town today!

I've got a lot on my plate!  

My nerves are about shot!  Wally, send me some of YOUR meds!


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I will have to teach you both how to behave like gentlemen  Don't worry, even if *I am considerably younger* I am wise beyond my years.


 
Uh, oh ... major cat fight soon.  TuckandStuiesMom and I can just sit back and watch this.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> A little diagram of - *The Saxton Experience*


 
I'm not feeling the love.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey don't Blame me!  Jamie and Ben stopped by last night, and Rosie is rolling into town today!
> 
> I've got a lot on my plate!
> 
> My nerves are about shot!  Wally, send me some of YOUR meds!



The magic paper?


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I will have to teach you both how to behave like gentlemen.




If gentlemen prefer blondes, than no thanks!  Oh wait, Wally isn't a "real" blonde anyway!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> A little diagram of - *The Saxton Experience*





Saxton said:


> I'm not feeling the love.



Well you're the kicker here - 
I'm the one getting the boot to the butt by you... always! 
I'm not feeling LOVE here myself - just you kicking my butt 
at any chance.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> If gentlemen prefer blondes, than no thanks!  Oh wait, Wally isn't a "real" blonde anyway!



Do I need to post photos to finally dispel 
this unrelenting rumor


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Well you're the kicker here -
> I'm the one getting the boot to the butt by you... always!
> I'm not feeling LOVE here myself - just you kicking my butt
> at any chance.


 
Aww, come on ... I hosted that fabulous Happy Birthday party for you.  That has to count for something.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Do I need to post photos to finally dispel
> this unrelenting rumor



Oh my gosh!  Did your brand new carpeting finally arrive?   

Did you go pile, or retro shag?


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Aww, come on ... I hosted that fabulous Happy Birthday party for you.  That has to count for something.



Thanks for that!  
As for fabulous ... thats a stretch.


----------



## PghLybrt

sarasotamom said:


> Hi.



I just wanted to say Hello to you too!   If i ever heard my mother speak as you have I would feel so lucky!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh my gosh!  Did your brand new carpeting finally arrive?
> 
> Did you go pile, or retro shag?



I was thinking braided rug


----------



## Saxton

I think Rob's going to be upset when he's sees what we've done to his thread.




Let's all blame it on Rosie.  Well, I would love to chat some more but I have to go mow my lawn.


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh my gosh! Did your brand new carpeting finally arrive?
> 
> Did you go pile, or retro shag?


 
Yeah, those AARP discounts really come in handy.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I was thinking braided rug



Oh nice!  I hear that style is so good with the pest control issue!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Well, I would love to chat some more but I have to go *mow my lawn*.



Is this a euphemism?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


>



PULEEZE...do not torture the itsy bitsy kitty...


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh nice!  I hear that style is so good with the pest control issue!



You're evil - I like you better now.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh nice!  I hear that style is so good with the pest control issue!



Jeeeeesh! You Two! 

I've gotta go wash the car now. See yall later!


----------



## wallyb

Gotta go too!
Rob's going to freak on us!


----------



## OrlandoMike

You gals sure do some weird stuff outside!  What do your neighbors think?


Well I'm off to work!   Wally, be a doll and text me around 7:30 to remind me to take another med!  My rent is due!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> I think Rob's going to be upset when he's sees what we've done to his thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all blame it on Rosie.  Well, I would love to chat some more but I have to go mow my lawn.



Rob has no one to blame nut himself. If he had kept up with the trip reports we would be oooh-ing  aww-ing over his wedding, instead Wally and Mike refuse to behave and I must serve as the voice of reason.


----------



## wallyb

Rob-
Note: Mike took us in "the gutter" - NOT ME.


Me----->


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Rob-
> Note: Mike took us in "the gutter" - NOT ME.
> 
> 
> Me----->



*NOT* you ------>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even so, I'm hoping Rob gets back to his narrative soon. I'm hoping he's just having so much fun at F&W that he's too busy to think of us pitiful folk out here in the hinterlands hungering for more details of the bestest wedding ever. (Please note the finely nuanced element of guilt I'm working into this. It's a gift -- I know. )


----------



## rpmdfw

sarasotamom said:


> Hi. I just want to say how happy I am for you and your partner. Your cake is beautiful. I am sure it tasted as good as it looks. You make me proud that I am a mother of a gay son. I hope one day that he meets his lifetime partner. As a Disney family, I know that his wedding ( and I say marriage, not civil union) will also be at WDW. The first time that we stayed at the Poly he was 2 months old. We have returned 3-4 times each year..And throw in 10 Disney cruises.. Yeah...We are Disney fanatics.....There just is not anything that can compare to the high we get from Disney...
> 
> I have lurked at the Gay and Lesbian site for 6 months or so. I must say that there is no hatred or arguing on this site...(If only there was no confrontations on the other boards...can we say Community Board?) Your family is so accepting and loving. I only wish my mom and dad (son's grandparent's) were as open-minded as yours.
> 
> I was raised in an extremely religious family. I mean right-wing, blessed with the holy-spirit, speaking in tongues, all night revival family. I always felt that they were judgemental. You will go to hell if you dress this way, smoke, drink, etc...As a teenager, I always debated my dad on these issues. I have always felt that God cares what is in your heart not what is on the outside..You know, what kind of person you are in the inside, not what you look like from the outside..After reading the posts on this site for 6 months now, I think all of you have more love, compassion, courage, and tolerance than all the other boards combined. It makes me proud to be a mom of a gay son.
> 
> I always argued with my father about homosexuality. He said that God condemned it because it was something that you chose. I said, (this was in the 70's) that it was the way you were born. Why would someone choose to be in the minority? They would not. God made them that way. As I grew older, my feelings did not change. My parents chose (and still do to this day) to bury their heads in the sand. My brother is 46 (never been married, one girlfriend in middle school), brother-in-law 61 (never had a girlfriend), neice 30 (never had a boyfriend). I tell you there is something in the genes. (Oh yeah, it is a choice!!!)
> 
> You are so blessed to have such an accepting family. My daughters and their (husband, boyfriend) accept their brother as he is. My husband has accepted him (although not as fast as we girls) too. Hell, the girls knew when he was six years-old. I knew when he was three. I always wonder if I argued with my dad when I was younger because I knew that I would have a gay son.
> 
> Anyway, I am so proud of my son for coming out when he was in high school. I know that this was not an eay thing to do. I just hugged him and said that I always felt that he was gay. But I will admit, that I did go through a brief period of mourning. I don't know why, I did know..I guess it was just all the feelings of what the average American family would be. You know, a wife, 2 kids, etc. I now look back on that and think, what was wrong with me? My son is one of the most compassionate, loving, thoughtful persons that I know.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know, that you bring hope to me that my son will some day meet his lifetime partner. He has had one 18 month relationship with a very nice boy. We met his family and they too were accepting. My son has now gone off to college and has grown as a person. He has made new friends amd they are all very accepting. Hey he is even in a fraternity.
> 
> I hope that one day that all the world can be as accepting as this site is. I see more love and compassion in here than I do in every day life. May you and your partner have a lifetime of love and happiness... I know that you must live very close to Magic Kingdom, so the next time that you go watch Wishes, shed a few tears for my son and I (we just can't hear that music and not cry.)  Starlight, starbright, I wish upon a star tonight....May your love for one another grow each night.



Thank you, SarasotaMom, for your wonderful post.  Your son is very lucky to have you for a mom!  And don't give up hope on your parents.  People come to terms with things in their own time, in their own way.  They may yet surprise you.  

I'm glad that you're enjoying my recap of our journey.  I'm doing it mostly for myself, but it's nice to know that other people are being entertained by my ramblings.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Even so, I'm hoping Rob gets back to his narrative soon. I'm hoping he's just having so much fun at F&W that he's too busy to think of us pitiful folk out here in the hinterlands hungering for more details of the bestest wedding ever. (Please note the finely nuanced element of guilt I'm working into this. It's a gift -- I know. )



Food & Wine Festival was loads of fun, and I was enjoying it WAY too much to spare a thought for all of you pitiful folk.

As to your attempt to guilt me back into my narrative, you're lucky I like you.  I don't respond well to emotional manipulations like that, and (as many family members have found out to their chagrin) I tend to do the exact opposite of what the person attempting to guilt me into doing would like just out of spiteful contratianism.   So be warned.  Trying to guilt me into recapping is likely to result in futher delays.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Food & Wine Festival was loads of fun, and I was enjoying it WAY too much to spare a thought for all of you pitiful folk.
> 
> As to your attempt to guilt me back into my narrative, you're lucky I like you.  I don't respond well to emotional manipulations like that, and (as many family members have found out to their chagrin) I tend to do the exact opposite of what the person attempting to guilt me into doing would like just out of spiteful contratianism.   So be warned.  Trying to guilt me into recapping is likely to result in futher delays.



yeah  yeah  yeah...











Just get on with it Mary before you lose your readership!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> yeah  yeah  yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get on with it Mary before you lose your readership!



Actually, I'm in the middle of typing out the next installment RIGHT NOW!

But since you've pushed my buttons, perhaps I'll hold off and post it tomorrow instead. 

Anyone want to try for Tuesday?


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

OK, I'll grovel.  I'm not too proud.

Please, Rob, would you pretty pretty please write and share some more trip report?

     

After all, you haven't even gotten to the part where you met your fabulous tablemates at Triton's!   

(We got to hear the Reader's Digest condensed version on the ship--I'm really looking forward to the less abbreviated version.)

mk


----------



## rpmdfw

Dale-n-Chip said:


> OK, I'll grovel.  I'm not too proud.
> 
> Please, Rob, would you pretty pretty please write and share some more trip report?
> 
> 
> 
> After all, you haven't even gotten to the part where you met your fabulous tablemates at Triton's!
> 
> (We got to hear the Reader's Digest condensed version on the ship--I'm really looking forward to the less abbreviated version.)
> 
> mk



 

Mary Kaye, no need to grovel!  

Everyone around here knows that I wasn't REALLY going to punish everyone for Wally being obnoxious.  (I'll find ways to make him suffer all by himself later.)

The next installment is done, I'm proofreading now.  It'll be up shortly.  

p.s.  I think we may have to have an entire installment about our awesome tablemates on the boat!


----------



## wallyb

Oooh please ...  No! In the name of all that is good and kind....




No please ... Don't stop now ...  must have next installment ...
or I'll *just die* ... I'll just die ...I swear. 


 
or not.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooh please ...  No! In the name of all that is good and kind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No please ... Don't stop now ...  must have next installment ...
> or I'll *just die* ... I'll just die ...I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> or not.



As I mentioned above.  I'll make you suffer later.

I may ask for Rosie's help.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part One

We were able to have a nice lazy morning on Sunday the 28th.  We got up and headed over to the Hospitality Suite for breakfast with my family.  My sister bakes for a living, and she had brought potica for us to have for breakfast the day of our wedding.  This was very special, and I am extremely grateful to her.

For those of you who don't know, potica (pronounced Pah-TEETZ-ah) is a Eastern European sweet bread that is made by rolling the dough out flat, layering in a filling (our family recipe calls for walnuts, butter, sugar & cinnamon), rolling it up and forming a loaf.  So when the bread has risen, been baked, and cut it makes a spiral pattern.

Some examples from the internet:









And you can see it on the table in this picture






Potica is traditionally served at Christmas, Easter, & Weddings.  So it was important to me that we have potica.  We had plates of sliced potica on the table to share the night before for the welcome party (as evidenced by the picture above  ); but we were having our traditional "Christmas Morning" breakfast the day of the wedding.  It consists of sliced potica and baked ham.  We reheated the ham, and sliced both the ham and the potica, then sat down to eat.  Personally I make a sandwich out of the ham & potica.  It sounds odd, but it's delicious.  Most of the rest of the family simply puts one slice of ham on a piece of potica and eats it open faced.  Dad also adds mustard & horseradish, and we always have sweet pickles to go with it (I bought a jar just for this occasion).  Scott (like my Dad before him) wasn't sure what to think of potica when he first tried it, but is now a big fan.

I can think of no better way to start our Wedding Day than by eating ham & potica with my mom, dad, brother, & sister.  So many people have issues with their families.  I am infinitely lucky in that those people sitting at that table with us that day were not only my blood relatives, but my best friends as well.  Their love and acceptance have always been unconditional, and great sources of both inspiration and strength.  That they love and accept Scott the same way they love me is no surprise to me, but it is overwhelming to him.  He is happy to be part of our family now, too.

So breakfast together was the only way to start the day in my book.  It was relaxed, yet a lot of fun.  

After breakfast, we went off to our separate rooms to shower and get dressed.  It was so exciting!  I was so stressed that I'd leave the rings behind.  I was so sure that I'd forget something and it would ruin our wedding.  In the end, something did get forgotten.  But more on that later.

By 1:00pm I was dressed in my new suit, the "Superman Blue" tie was tied, the Superman cufflinks were holding the cuffs closed, my Grandma's wedding rings were securely pinned into my breast pocket (sadly, they no longer fit on my left pinky  ), Papa's watch was on my wrist (and mine was on Scott's - he'd forgotten his  ) and I was heading back to the Hospitality Suite to meet the rest of the family. 

I was the first one there, and I took the opportunity to pace.  A lot.  I'm one of those people who tends to be chronically early, but I don't wait well.  So I find myself getting places well ahead of time, and then being completely frustrated at having to wait.  Not a great trait, I know, but I've learned to pace or sway in place.  I also noticed that my favorite wine had been opened at the Welcome Party the night before so I poured myself a glass.  Then realized that I had no contingency plan if I spilled anything on myself, so poured it out of the wine glass and into plastic cup.  And then chugged it before I could spill it.  Then I paced some more.  Did I mention that I don't wait well?   

After what seemed like hours (but was in reality probably only 5 or 10 minutes) Sofia arrived, looking AMAZING in her dress.  Mom & Dad followed shortly thereafter and then Scott.  We waited for a bit for Dennis (as tends to be the way it works) and just as I was about to call his room to see where he was--he walked in as well.

From there it was down to the lobby to catch our limo to Pleasure Island.  When we saw the announcement board in the Boardwalk Lobby, we stopped to take a picure:





And then it was time to go!

More about the "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" coming soon.  Including answers to such exciting questions as:  What did Rob forget?  Did someone actually crash the wedding?  Shouldn't there be a bride?  Where the hell is that limo?  and many many more!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> As I mentioned above.  I'll make you suffer later.
> 
> I may ask for Rosie's help.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> More about the "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" coming soon.  Including answers to such exciting questions as:  What did Rob forget?  Did someone actually crash the wedding?  Shouldn't there be a bride?  Where the hell is that limo?  and many many more!



And - Why ta heck was *I* not ask to come?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And - Why ta heck was *I* not ask to come?



I think your behavior today has already answered that one!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I think your behavior today has already answered that one!



Hey - I'm a great date!
And fun at parties!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Y'all both cut dashing figures    That bread looks so delicious too!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> I was the first one there, and I took the opportunity to pace.  A lot.  I'm one of those people who tends to be chronically early, but I don't wait well.



Okay, I was dicussing the whole "I don't wait well" thing with someone via PM, and I wrote this more specific description of things.  I have decided to share it with all of you for your entertainment, and to prove how bizarre I can be.  



> Honestly. If someone had been taping me at that moment, it would have been comedy GOLD! It went like this:
> 
> Look at watch. Pace. Open french doors and step out onto terrace. Look at watch. Look at the boardwalk. Pace on terrace. Realize that it's hot and I don't want to sweat in my suit. Go back into villa. Close doors. Look at watch. Pace. See open bottle of red wine. Find wine glass. Pour wine. Pick up glass and pace. Stop pacing. Look at wine glass. Decide this is a recipe for disaster. Locate plastic cup. Carefully pour wine into plastic cup. Pace. Look at cup. Realize this isn't any better. Look around. Chug wine while leaning over so none can spill on me. Throw cup away. Look at watch. Pace.



I hope this glimpse into my psychosis has been enlightening for all of you!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


>



Ooooooohh -- you both look so nice! I can hardly wait for more  (_Note to self: Ixnay on the uiltgay_)


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Your breakfast sounds yummy! I've had potica before at a work function. It was really good. No ham though.

You both look great! Such nice smiles. You can see the excitement. 

Thanks for this installment!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

rpmdfw said:


> p.s.  I think we may have to have an entire installment about our awesome tablemates on the boat!



Gratuitous sucking up.  I like it!   

mk


----------



## goofy4tink

sarasotamom said:


> Hi. I just want to say how happy I am for you and your partner. Your cake is beautiful. I am sure it tasted as good as it looks. You make me proud that I am a mother of a gay son. I hope one day that he meets his lifetime partner. As a Disney family, I know that his wedding ( and I say marriage, not civil union) will also be at WDW. The first time that we stayed at the Poly he was 2 months old. We have returned 3-4 times each year..And throw in 10 Disney cruises.. Yeah...We are Disney fanatics.....There just is not anything that can compare to the high we get from Disney...
> 
> I have lurked at the Gay and Lesbian site for 6 months or so. I must say that there is no hatred or arguing on this site...(If only there was no confrontations on the other boards...can we say Community Board?) Your family is so accepting and loving. I only wish my mom and dad (son's grandparent's) were as open-minded as yours.
> 
> I was raised in an extremely religious family. I mean right-wing, blessed with the holy-spirit, speaking in tongues, all night revival family. I always felt that they were judgemental. You will go to hell if you dress this way, smoke, drink, etc...As a teenager, I always debated my dad on these issues. I have always felt that God cares what is in your heart not what is on the outside..You know, what kind of person you are in the inside, not what you look like from the outside..After reading the posts on this site for 6 months now, I think all of you have more love, compassion, courage, and tolerance than all the other boards combined. It makes me proud to be a mom of a gay son.
> 
> I always argued with my father about homosexuality. He said that God condemned it because it was something that you chose. I said, (this was in the 70's) that it was the way you were born. Why would someone choose to be in the minority? They would not. God made them that way. As I grew older, my feelings did not change. My parents chose (and still do to this day) to bury their heads in the sand. My brother is 46 (never been married, one girlfriend in middle school), brother-in-law 61 (never had a girlfriend), neice 30 (never had a boyfriend). I tell you there is something in the genes. (Oh yeah, it is a choice!!!)
> 
> You are so blessed to have such an accepting family. My daughters and their (husband, boyfriend) accept their brother as he is. My husband has accepted him (although not as fast as we girls) too. Hell, the girls knew when he was six years-old. I knew when he was three. I always wonder if I argued with my dad when I was younger because I knew that I would have a gay son.
> 
> Anyway, I am so proud of my son for coming out when he was in high school. I know that this was not an eay thing to do. I just hugged him and said that I always felt that he was gay. But I will admit, that I did go through a brief period of mourning. I don't know why, I did know..I guess it was just all the feelings of what the average American family would be. You know, a wife, 2 kids, etc. I now look back on that and think, what was wrong with me? My son is one of the most compassionate, loving, thoughtful persons that I know.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know, that you bring hope to me that my son will some day meet his lifetime partner. He has had one 18 month relationship with a very nice boy. We met his family and they too were accepting. My son has now gone off to college and has grown as a person. He has made new friends amd they are all very accepting. Hey he is even in a fraternity.
> 
> I hope that one day that all the world can be as accepting as this site is. I see more love and compassion in here than I do in every day life. May you and your partner have a lifetime of love and happiness... I know that you must live very close to Magic Kingdom, so the next time that you go watch Wishes, shed a few tears for my son and I (we just can't hear that music and not cry.)  Starlight, starbright, I wish upon a star tonight....May your love for one another grow each night.


I apologize to you guys for jumping in here, but her post just got to me! So..thanks for being such a terrific mom. You sound just like my mom. And believe me, my brother was/is so grateful for our mom's attitude! It has made his life so much easier than some of his friends' lives...their parents have a very archaic attitude..not good at all. Not to say that my brother has it easy, he doesn't. But, at least he had my mom in his corner while she was alive.

But...on a more upbeat note...loving the report. I wish I had known you guys were just aross the lake from me!! I would have raised a glass, or three, in your honor!!! Keep the report coming though...it's a hoot. I'm loving the photos..you guys look so happy. As well as so very handsome!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Two

This was it!  We were climbing into the limo to head off to Pleasure Island!  At this point, I reached an important turning point in the planning/organization of "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding".  Getting the six of us downstairs and into the limo was the last thing that was my responsibility.  From here on out, it was up to the fantastic folks with Disney Fairy Tale Weddings to worry about.  I absolved myself of any further worries and determined that I wasn't going to stress on anything else.  I was going to enjoy our special day.  I was going to enjoy being with Scott, and let everything else go.

Does this sound like "famous last words" do anyone?  

Getting the limousine was a fairly last minute add-on to our plan.  Not having to worry about driving, making sure that my mom had to walk as little as possible, being all together.  It made perfect sense and was well worth the expense.  Or so you'd have thought.  But we'll get back to that.

The limo ride from the Boardwalk to Pleasure Island was quick and uneventful.  They had some soft drinks on ice in the limo for us.  We gladly passed around a bottle of water.  Everyone was smiling.  We were having fun.

As we pulled up to Pleasure Island, Randy Chapman ran to meet the limo and started snapping pictures.  How cool.  We had our own personal paparazzi!  

In all honesty, I can say nothing but fantastic things about Randy Chapman.  He was amazing.  When we needed to be doing things, he was unabtrusive and seemingly in two or three places at once snapping pictures.  If we had a moment of "down time" and he thought he could get a good shot, he pulled us aside and had us pose.  It really was the perfect balance of posing us and just documenting what was going on.  I can't wait to see his pictures!

We walked slowly from the fountain near Planet Hollywood across the bridge to Pleasure Island and to the Adventurers Club.  Lots of people stopped to look (people dressed up nicely with a photographer snapping away tends to draw attention  )  I'm sure there were a lot of folks thinking "I wonder where the bride is"   

What a huge difference from the day before.  The "tent city" was gone, of course, and we could walk right up to the main entrance of the club.  We were let right in and greeted by Marion and her team (Kevin & Liddy were her assistants that day).  We were quickly joined by Tyler and his friend Cat who was there as his guest.  (We love Cat and were very glad she was joining us.)  David and Wil showed up soon thereafter.  And then Renee.  

It was so nice to see the club back to normal.  The Main Salon Chairs were all back (and after Tyler and I did some quick re-arranging they were back into their correct places.   )

We were shown into the Library and were very happy to see that all of the Christmas & Halloween decorations had disappeared over night.  Before I knew what happened, we all had our boutonnieres and corsages on.  We were about to start taking pictures when I realized that I had left the folder with the wedding readings and the guest list back in our villa.     I asked David and Sofia if they happened to have copies of the readings we'd asked them to do.  David did.  Sofia didn't.  The beautiful reading "Let's Grow Old Together" was back at the Boardwalk.  I turned to Renee and said "well, we'll have to cut it." and then to Sofia and said I was sorry, but we simply didn't have it.  

That's when Renee came to our rescue.  She said she didn't have a copy of the readings we'd selected, but in her "ceremony folder" she still had copies of the readings she was going to suggest.  We quickly glanced through the ones she had and picked one that we liked.  It wasn't the one we wanted.  But it was one that would work, and was short enough that Sofia could read through it a few times before she'd have to read it.  Catastrophe averted!  And we got through it with no stress.  At the time it wasn't a big deal.  We knew that some things wouldn't go exactly as planned, but figured we'd roll with it as it happened.  We did.   

So then we started taking pictures.  We got a bunch of great shots around the Main Salon and all of a sudden our first "guests" were there.  This was a huge surprise.  Not because we didn't know guests would be arriving soon.  But because the first people to show up and happily congratulate us HADN'T BEEN INVITED!   

That's right.  We had wedding crashers.  These folks were people that we knew, but didn't know very well.  They were other Adventurers Club regulars, so we'd been in social situations with them before, and had been friendly, but not friendly enough to invite them to the wedding.  She'd been joking (or so I thought) that she was going to crash if we didn't invite them.  I responded right back that we'd have security at the door waiting for them.  And now here they were.  Randy & Jodie weren't there yet; we had asked them to check the guest list at the door.  And I didn't have the guest list.  The crasher hugged me and said "Are you mad?  Are you going to make us leave?  We brought a card."  At which point my "I refuse to stress on anything" mantra kicked in and I decided to be gracious.  I told them that I wouldn't ask them to leave, but to please wait with the other guests upstairs while we took pictures.

Marion was PEEVED!  She ran upstairs to tell the door hosts to not let anyone else in until we were done with photos.  In the meantime, we moved into the library and closed the doors, that way people could gather in the Main Salon and enjoy the champagne punch (fruit punch for the kids) and cookies that we'd decided upon as a way to meet the food and beverage minimum for renting the Adventurers Club.

Once in the Library, we took all the "standard" wedding party pictures.  And then we let the rest of the wedding party head over into the Main Salon to mingle with everyone else, while Scott and I stayed in the Library with Randy.  Just us.  Alone in the main show room at the Adventurers Club with a photographer.  You KNOW we have some great pictures!   

About 20 mintues after they started serving, we were informed that they had run through all of the champagne punch we had pre-ordered and wanted to know what we wanted to do.  This was a no-brainer.  Keep serving!  Charge us for it later.  We weren't going to stop service with 40 minutes left before the ceremony would start.  

At 3:30pm we were pretty much done with pictures, and we had 30 more minutes to go before we planned on starting things out in the Main Salon.  Marion had glasses of chapmagne punch for us an asked what we wanted to do.  This was a really easy decision to make.  Our friends and family were in the Main Salon being social at the Adventurers Club.  No brainer.  We were going to go join them until it was time to start!

Some pictures of mingling:




My Brother Dennis and my Dad




Scott and I walk into the Main Salon





When Scott and I walked into the room, everyone broke into applause.  I was taken by surprise.  I hadn't expected that.  All eyes were on us.  I said "We've got drinks, we're going to mingle."  That got a small laugh, and we made our rounds of the room greeting everyone.

More details of our "BIG DAY" coming soon!


----------



## glenpreece

Wow I would love to get married at WDW some day!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

glenpreece said:


> Wow I would love to get married at WDW some day!!!!



I heartily recommend it!   

And welcome to the boards!


----------



## 29apr00

Wedding crashers??!?!?    OMG the nerve of some people!  How RUDE!!

How wonderful to be able to mingle with the guests before the wedding, what a great way to relax and destress before the big moment!


----------



## Lynn5700

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, here's a creepy question.
> 
> Lynn, were you at the Magic Kingdom on Wednesday, October 1st?  I could have sworn I saw two people that looked like you and your hubby entering as we left.



Yes sir I was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are like the tenth person on here who said they saw me lol!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Lynn5700 said:


> Yes sir I was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are like the tenth person on here who said they saw me lol!!!



I thought so!  I almost waved.


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> Wedding crashers??!?!?    OMG the nerve of some people!  How RUDE!!



You've got no idea.  And neither did we, at the time.  It gets worse.



29apr00 said:


> How wonderful to be able to mingle with the guests before the wedding, what a great way to relax and destress before the big moment!



See, this is one thing I can't imagine happening at a straight wedding.  No-offense to any of you lovely ladies intended, of course.  But with a straight wedding, it's all about the reveal.  "Oooh.  Look at the dress!", "The groom hasn't seen it yet", etc.   It's part of the show with a straight wedding.  

With two guys in suits, there's no surprise.  No one is expecting that "gasp" moment.  So it's more casual.  At least in our case it was.  

And it was a MUCH better last memory of spending time with our friends in our favorite place than the one we left with Thursday night.  Or even for those people who had been there for the club's last night.  Many people said that this was a better way for all of us to have a happy memory rather than the overcrowded freakfest the club had become in the last few weeks.


----------



## Lynn5700

rpmdfw said:


> I thought so!  I almost waved.



Aww you should have said hi!!!!

I'm loving your TR!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Yeah for two updates!!!     

This is what I get when I stay away for a day or so to get some work done before I go on vaca!  I can't wait to see how much I have to read when I get back from being away for 2 weeks!     

Everything sounds great Rob!  I had a breakdown moment when people were not paying attention to the (very expensive) photographer, but them I decided, much like you, to ignore everybody and do what I needed to do!

And, as a participant ( ) in a straight wedding, I must tell you that you are right...  mingling prior to the ceremony would have been near impossible...   with the train of my dress already laid out and everything.... there would have been no way!

I can't believe people really crashed your wedding.  I mean there is joking about it but actually doing it?!?  Wow!  How about a little respect?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

If I had known you were going to be so gracious I would have crashed the wedding. 

I just remember last time I made you mad there was yelling and muppets died, I didn't want to run the risk.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> If I had known you were going to be so gracious I would have crashed the wedding.
> 
> I just remember last time I made you mad there was yelling and muppets died, I didn't want to run the risk.



First off, no muppets actually died.  I was framed.

Secondly, it was because of these people and others (including Crasher's son and his girlfriend, thankfully they didn't come along, too) that I was so touchy on the boards.  It was a very real concern to me.  And can anyone now blame me for worrying about it.

Thirdly.  If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have been so gracious.  You've not heard the whole story yet.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> First off, no muppets actually died.  I was framed.
> 
> Secondly, it was because of these people and others (including Crasher's son and his girlfriend, thankfully they didn't come along, too) that I was so touchy on the boards.  It was a very real concern to me.  And can anyone now blame me for worrying about it.
> 
> Thirdly.  If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have been so gracious.  You've not heard the whole story yet.



Well I'm a lot less gracious than you. If you had let me come along I would have gone medieval on those people's ***** for you


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I'm a lot less gracious than you. If you had let me come along I would have gone medieval on those people's ***** for you



You'd have had to stand in line.   Several of our friends were much more upset than we were at the time.  

At the time, it wasn't worth it to me to make a scene.  They'd always been pleasant enough people.  There were certainly other people that used to hang out at the Adventurers Club that we would have had escorted out (and asked Randy Chapman to take pictures of it ) but given what we knew at the time, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You'd have had to stand in line.   Several of our friends were much more upset than we were at the time.
> 
> At the time, it wasn't worth it to me to make a scene.  They'd always been pleasant enough people.  There were certainly other people that used to hang out at the Adventurers Club that we would have had escorted out (and asked Randy Chapman to take pictures of it ) but given what we knew at the time, it wasn't worth it.



Don't tell me they had the gall to show up at the reception  

Wait, wait, I can wait, see how patient I am


----------



## 29apr00

There's more!?!?!!  

You are definately right about us brides not being able to mingle.  Hmm...we kind of did that to ourselves, i guess.


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> You are definately right about us brides not being able to mingle.  Hmm...we kind of did that to ourselves, i guess.


----------



## Lynn5700

More to the crashers story....oh boy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I told you to let me take care of security, but NOOOOO!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I told you to let me take care of security, but NOOOOO!



Having you and Shrek "frisking" every cute male guest wouldn't have set the right tone!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I love the mingling! What a great way to actually enjoy your guests.

At first I thought you were kidding about the crashers. I thought, "Surely not. No one is that ignorant in this day and age." Wrong, aren't I? I'm really sorry that happened, but I'm hoping it didn't mar the day for either of you.

Looking forward to reading more!!!


----------



## wallyb

I'm *shocked* and *appalled* at the Idea someone actually crashed.
And that's big for me.  
Is this chick on this board somewhere?
Let's crash into her - Hard!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Rob, I too am shocked that people would crash your wedding.  Hello, it is one thing for people here to tease about it and when that started to get over the top and you asked us to stop, I think we did, but it is another to actually do it, just because they "know" you from the club.  Not only should the crashers be slapped, but their mother's too for not teaching them any manners. 

I am thrilled that I have been able to be at your wedding through all the reports and  pictures.


----------



## Saxton

Rob - you and Scott look great in your suits, the 2 shades of blue look nice together.  And I'm shocked over the crashers too, I can't imagine how it could get worse ... but it sounds like it did.  Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, let me get the rest of the crasher story out of the way, so I can concentrate on recapping the fun stuff.

First off, yes, they did come to the reception.  But that's because I surprised them by asking them to come.  Here's why: while talking to my uncle Barry the night before I'd been told that my cousin Michael had missed his plane and wouldn't be making it to the wedding.  And Kelly's new girlfriend Katie had been scheduled to join her, but had to cancel at the last minute as well.  So we had at least two paid for meals and two paid for drink packages that no one was going to use.  My thought was: "well, they wanted to be be here for us, so why the heck not."  I didn't know how badly the "Ms. Crasher" had behaved prior to our ceremony, though.  If I had, I wouldn't have asked them.

So here's the deal.  We had several of the Adventurers Club performers that were guests at the wedding.  We invited them because many of them have become friends of ours, and because we have been social with them away from the Adventurers Club as well.  We were very conscious of the fact that they were going to be there in their "civvies" the day after the club closed, and wanted to make sure that nobody got all starstruck or stalkerish with them.  (Trust me, some of the "regulars" that used to go to the Adventurers Club every single night were CRAZY and stalking performers happened a number of times.)  We were confident that the people on our guest list could be counted on to not behave badly.  Turns out we were right about our invited guests.  We just missed the boat, thinking that the crashers would be harmless.

So, while we're in taking pictures, and everyone else is out in the Main Salon being social.  Ms. Crasher plants herself between two of the more popular performers, pulls out her cell phone and starts calling people.  "You'll NEVER believe where I am and who I'm sitting with!"  Bragging away, acting like the performers where collectibles and she'd just pin-traded for them.

When we found out she'd done this, we were MORTIFIED!  Clearly, they weren't there to share our day with us, they were there to be at the club at a special event after it had closed and to be able to "hang out with the cast".

Scott and I are so embarassed that such behavior took place at our event, and are quite upset that our graciously allowing them to stay after they showed up uninvited was repaid with such rude behavior.  And we feel so badly for the performers who had to endure being objectified so she could feel special.  I'm eternally gratefull to them that they didn't make a scene (which they were well within their rights to do), but I plan on apologizing to them as soon as I see them again (those that I haven't already done so, that is)

They also pulled one of the smaller tables at the Atlantic Dance Hall over to a table where several of the cast members were sitting at the reception, and I'm told monopolized the conversation.  At the reception they were loud and obnoxious (especially with the glass clinking thing, which I found very annoying).

So that's what I didn't know at the time, that would have changed everything had I known earlier.  We were told all about it at the Hospitality Suite after the reception.  

The thing is, they're a very well-off couple with two sons in their mid-twenties.  You can't even blame it on "being young".  I guess it just goes to show that age does not neccessarily bring wisdom, and money does not buy class.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I simply cannot imagine what I would do in the same situation - I wouldn't want a scene but I also would hate to see their faces in my wedding pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

mickeyfan1 said:


> Not only should the crashers be slapped, but their mother's too for not teaching them any manners.



Can I get an Amen?!

People amaze me.   

Love the updates.  You're a great storyteller, Rob.  

Hey, when do you think you'll have the photos from Randy?  (How weird is it I'm so excited about your wedding photos?  Don't answer that.  )

mk


----------



## rpmdfw

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Love the updates.  You're a great storyteller, Rob.



Aw, shucks.  You're gonna make me BLUSH!



Dale-n-Chip said:


> Hey, when do you think you'll have the photos from Randy?  (How weird is it I'm so excited about your wedding photos?  Don't answer that.  )
> 
> mk



Hopefully soon!  Should be any day now.  I'm DYING to see them!  (plus we're holding off on doing thank-you notes until we can put wallet sized photos in them . . .  )


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

You know Rob...  you really would have been better off if ALL of US had crashed your wedding as opposed to these two!     We are much more well behaved  (we would have kenneled the goat).

I am so sorry this happened to you.  There was a moment at my wedding that I did not find out about until a year later (and sometimes I wish I had never been told about)....   If you want to know about it ~ let me know...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I guess it just goes to show that age does not neccessarily bring wisdom, and money does not buy class.



I should have totally crashed! I would have been a better surprise guest than those people!

I am young and wise and have class gushing out my ***.



Dale-n-Chip said:


> Can I get an Amen?!
> 
> People amaze me.
> 
> Love the updates.  You're a great storyteller, Rob.
> 
> Hey, when do you think you'll have the photos from Randy?  (How weird is it I'm so excited about your wedding photos?  Don't answer that.  )
> 
> mk




I'm super excited to see Randy's photos too


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You know Rob...  you really would have been better off if ALL of US had crashed your wedding as opposed to these two!     We are much more well behaved  (we would have kenneled the goat).
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you.  There was a moment at my wedding that I did not find out about until a year later (and sometimes I wish I had never been told about)....   If you want to know about it ~ let me know...



I want to know!


----------



## pyr8freak87

Well i hope your don't mind if i put my two cents in...first off i would like to congratulate you two on the wonderful day.  

Second, I have had so much fun reading this thread and

Lastly, I can't believe the nerve of some people.   I can't imagine the shock and horror when you heard that.  I'm sorry to hear about the crashers but hope overall your guests had a wonderful experience (minus that little incidence)


----------



## wallyb

So they crash!  
But it wasn't even to be with you at your event!  
It was to unabashedly stalk AC actors!  

Rob these people need a new one ripped for them!


----------



## goofy4tink

Rob, while I don't know you personally, I feel I know you through your wonderful posts here. I am shocked at the behaviour of the 'crashers'. You know...I have said that if I had known you guys were across the lake from me (I was at BCV that weekend), I would have raised a glass in your direction. I hope that doesn't appear to be a case of 'stalking'  !!! I can't imagine anyone intruding on someone else's private celebration. 
Okay....enough said...back to enjoying your fun reports!!!


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You know Rob... you really would have been better off if ALL of US had crashed your wedding as opposed to these two!  We are much more well behaved * (we would have kenneled the goat).*


 
Yeah, but what would we have done with Rosie?


----------



## Saxton

They took crashing to a whole new level.  I can't believe someone would actually do that.  If I had been down there I would have loved to see you and Scott but I would never dream of invading your ceremony & reception.  So did they at least give you a gift????


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Yeah, but what would we have done with Rosie?



Guess we'd have to have her put down.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Guess we'd have to have her put down.


 
    

(Don't tell her I laughed.)


----------



## 29apr00

Wow, the gall of those "people" to just crash like that, and not even to be with you!!  I'm so sorry for you, and your invited guests, to have to put up with them!  ugh!  Have you seen them since the wedding??  i don't know if I could be a gracious person if I ever saw them again!


----------



## ceegibbs

Oh Mary Kaye and Randy just love yall Rob and Scott and I had to come over here and read  every word! 

What a great writer you are! 

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story.


----------



## soulmates

I like others, feel as though I was at your wedding!! What an amazing celebration of love. The details of your wedding were so creative and elegant...I may steal the cake idea!!  You have renewed my thoughts on a committment ceremony. As a divorced woman, HAPPILY partnered with my soulmate for 2 1/2 years now, I am very open to the idea. Best wishes to you both!!

Chris, of Chris & Christy


----------



## rpmdfw

ceegibbs said:


> Oh Mary Kaye and Randy just love yall Rob and Scott and I had to come over here and read  every word!
> 
> What a great writer you are!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your wonderful story.



We thought they were pretty awesome, too!   

Glad you're enjoying it!



soulmates said:


> The details of your wedding were so creative and *elegant*...



Elegant?     I didn't think it was very elegant.  There was much silliness.  On purpose.  The next installment definitely ups the silliness quotient!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

That was a great question left unanswered. Did the Crashers bring a gift and what was it's approximate monetary value?

I would never dream of judging my guests by those standards, but for crashers all bets are off.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Three

After we'd mingled for a while, it got to be 4:00pm, which is when we'd planned to start.  So Scott and moved toward the stage in the Main Salon, turned on the lights, and pulled out the microphone. (One of the actresses asked us if we knew how to turn on the lights.    I'd been sitting under the light switch for years, no instruction needed.)

I started, "Hi, welcome to the Adventurers Club an thank you all for joining us for our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  As you know, Scott an I met here at Pleasure Island.  Over at 8-Trax during Gay Days 2003 to be exact.  And our first date, the next night started right up there in that archway", as I pointed to the archway on the second level.

"We'll be moving into the Library for the ceremony shortly, but before you can enter the Library here at the Adventurers Club, we'll need to make you all honorary members of the club."






This is all the set up for the "New Member Induction Ceremony" (aka the NMI)that was done three times a night at the Adventurers Club.  When we first decided to have our ceremony at the club, we decided that we wanted to do the induction  ceremony as well.  When they announced that the club would be closing, we talked about skipping it, because we were afraid it would seem maudlin, and I was afraid that people would start to cry.  But as we spoke to our friends and some of the performers, they told us that we should go ahead with our plan.  Finally we came to the conclusion that this would be our one and only shot at doing it.  We were goinng to do it right.

Typically the ceremony starts with Graves, the club's English Butler announcing that the ceremony would make everyone members.  We could have had an actor portray Graves, but it would have cost us a lot of money for a two-minute bit (four minutes if you count that he would also play the Colonel for the club song) and we really didn't want to have any of our performer friends have to "work".  So not having an English butler, we turned to the next best option: an Englishman.  Our friend Glen, having travelled from the U.K. for the wedding was pressed into service along with his lovely wife, Pippa, to make the announcement for the NMI.  They were thrilled to do it, and played it up beautifully.

Once Glen and Pippa made the announcement, I turned the microphone over to Scott to teach the Club Salute.  (Literally, I turned it over as I handed it to him, and he went to speak into the wrong end.  It's a bit frequently used at the club.)  Scott forces a laugh, smiles a broad smile and says "You, turned it over!  Man, that was NEVER funny!"  And the crowd applauded.  One of the performers actually stood up and said "Thank you! I always hated that bit!"   

From there Scott taught everyone the club salute.  Fishy wave, pretend to take a drink, throw your hand up and yell "Kungaloosh!".  Then he went through all the "greatest hits" of what Kungaloosh can mean: "Hello"; "Good-bye"; "Kiss me quick, before the lava reaches the village"; "Didn't I see you at the nude beach";  "Don't touch that it's dead"; "Please touch that, I'm hoping it's still alive";  and (say it with me if you know it) "What are your pants doing around your ankles and why are you waving that stinky piece of cheese at me?"  (And over half the crowd joined him in saying that last one.  Then another performer added "that was NEVER funny!") 

He then explained that if you were ever in doubt as to whether another person is a fellow adventurer, you should simply give them the salute.  "If they salute you back, you can sit down and regale each other with stories of daring adventures.  If they do NOT return your salute, turn and run the other way, before they call the cops.  It's happened to us twice.  Today." 






After that, I asked everyone to please repeat after me for the recitation of the Club Creed.  Then proceeded to have them repeat after me while I tried to get them to stop because I wasn't to the creed yet.  (I swear it's funnier in person.  )  Then I led as we all recited the club creed:

"We climb the highest mountains,
Just to get a better view.
We plumb the deepest oceans,
Because we're daring through and through.
We cross the scorching deserts,
Martinis in our hands.
We ski the polar ice caps,
In tuxedos looking grand.
We are reckless, brave and loyal,
And valiant to the end.
If you come in here a stranger,
You will exit as a friend.
Kungaloosh!"

That last part "If you come in here a stranger, you will exit as a friend" had been getting to me.  For the last month the club was open, I got all choked up at that line.  It's where I feared the waterworks would start.  But that day, we were having too much fun.  I sailed right through it without a problem. 






The third step of the NMI is to have the Colonel teach the all-purpose club theme song.  Since we didn't have anyone to work the colonel (he's a puppet) we asked our friends Sharon & Joe to teach the song, explaining that "Colonel Critchlow Suchbench is our head of security here at the club, and club gleemeister, however, he's on extra alert wedding security duty at the moment because some of you look shady.  Instead of having the Colonel teach you the song, we'll ask Sharon & Joe to teach it to you instead."   And then what Sharon and Joe did was a complete surprise to us (we hadn't rehearsed ANY of this).   Sharon is much shorter than her husband.  Sharon is pretty much shorter than everyone.  She's "four and a half feet of fury".  So it was completely funny, when Joe proceeds to say that he's perfecting his ventriloquism act and introduces us to his puppet.   This works in several bits done by the colonel and has the crowd roaring.  Another thing with the colonel is he's asked for "the song" and he starts singing a bawdy tune a couple times before realizing he should be teaching the club theme song.  So rather than bawdy songs, Joe & Sharon start trying to teach the crowd "It's Raining Men", "YMCA" and "I Will Survive"     When I gave them the standard line of "No, no we need the song that's appropriate for this occasion!"  I got the response: "What's more appropriate for a gay wedding than It's Raining Men?"     Then they finally sang the Club's All Purpose Theme Song (we'll sing it through twice, for the benefit of anyone visiting from the state of Texas):

"Marching Along We're Adventurers
Singing the Song of Adventurers!
Up or Down,
North, South, East, or West
An Adventurers Life is best!"

And the crowd sang along happily.  Twice through and repeating the last line at the end.  

And then I was back on the microphone again "And now that you're all honorary members of the club, the library doors are open, please head in for our commitment ceremony.  Please don't worry about whether to sit on the bride's side or the grooms side, because OOPS! we forgot to find a bride!  So sit wherever you'd like!"

With that folks moved into the library, and I asked for a glass of water because my mouth was DRY!

Next up:  This is it!  The ceremony itself!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was a great question left unanswered. Did the Crashers bring a gift and what was it's approximate monetary value?
> 
> I would never dream of judging my guests by those standards, but for crashers all bets are off.



They did bring a gift.

And I feel that it is not appropriate for me to discuss the amount of any gift we've received from anyone.  We thought that every single gift was far too generous.  We were doing this to celebrate with our loved ones, not to receive gifts.  To discuss the generosity of any of our guests, would be extremely rude of ME, and I shall not do so.

I do agree with your second statement, however.


----------



## soulmates

Yup, silliness for sure..they say your wedding should reflect who you really are, so you pulled it off!!


----------



## 12paws

rpmdfw said:


> Several people here on the Gay & Lesbian Forum have expressed an interest in what it's like to have a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding  . . . er . . . Commitment Ceremony.
> 
> Well, we had our planning session and menu tasting with Disney yesterday, and thought I'd let you all know how it went.
> 
> For those of you who don't know how the process with DFTW works:  You book your venues either a year or eight months in advance (depends on which locations you want), you put down a deposit and sign the contract.  At that point, you're assigned a wedding planner.  At the six-month mark, you set up a planning session with your wedding planner and sit down with the Disney folks and plan out all the details (Or as many as possible).  The planning session can be done in person or over the phone.  If you are able to do the planning session, it takes place in Franck's Wedding Studio and you get to do a cake tasting and a menu tasting.
> 
> That's what we did yesterday.  The planning session and tastings.
> 
> Things went VERY well with our planning session yesterday.  I'll go into detail and include pictures (food porn) in the next post.



congrats


----------



## Kimberly815

Hi Rob!  I linked over from lurkyloo's trip report . . and I got to say- I am loving your report!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I can't wait to hear about the ceremony itself and the cake is just stunning!


----------



## rpmdfw

12paws said:


> congrats



Thanks!



Kimberly815 said:


> Hi Rob!  I linked over from lurkyloo's trip report . . and I got to say- I am loving your report!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I can't wait to hear about the ceremony itself and the cake is just stunning!




I'm glad you're enjoying it.  And yeah. Our cake rocked!


----------



## rpmdfw

I was just looking at this picture again.




Can I just say that I'm VERY impressed with how well Disney floral matched the boutonnieres to our ties?


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> And then I was back on the microphone again "An now that you're all honorary members of the club, the library doors are open, please head in for our commitment ceremony.  Please don't worry about whether to sit on the bride's side or the grooms side, because OOPS! we forgot to find a bride!  So sit wherever you'd like!"



Okay, funny side story about this announcement.  Just as everyone was making their way into the Library, Molly took me aside to thank me for explaining the "no bride" thing.  Molly is the mother of my best friend from high school (Mandy, who still lives in Colorado) and she lives in Cedar Key, Flordida.  Since Mandy & her family were coming for the wedding, Molly joined them.  She told me that Mandy's daughter Marley (she's 8) was apparently very confused about this wedding.  She understood that Rob & Scott were getting married, but she couldn't figure out who the girl we were marrying was.  In her mind it was perfectly fine that Rob & Scott were getting married, but shouldn't there be a bride?  Preferably in a big white dress?     So my ad-libbed "Oops, we forgot to find a bride!" was enough of an explanation for her!   

So, I tell this story later in the evening and my mom chimes in to say that there was a similar conversation with Daya (my cousin's daughter, the one whose picture I posted a few pages back).  Daya was also confused.  She knew Uncle Rob & Uncle Scott were getting married, but she had asked why it wasn't "a boy and a girl".  Her mom told her that as long as two people love each other, that's all that matters and sometimes that's a boy and a girl, and sometimes it's two boys, and sometimes it's two girls.  At which point Daya's face lights up and she asks.  "I could marry a girl!?!?"  My cousin explains that she should marry the person that she loves, and if she is in love with a girl, she could indeed marry a girl.  To which Daya responds, "I'm going to marry a girl and then we could BOTH wear dresses!"       I guess Uncle Rob & Uncle Scott were a terrible disappointment to her because there was no big white dress for her to ooh and aah at.    I'm also sure that in her mind, it was a perfect solution.  Someday she'd be able to pick out TWO dresses, and that other girl would have to wear what she picked out.   

My mom says she can't wait to hear the stories about what Daya went back and told her pre-school class.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Four

Okay, so remember the photo I posted showing what the Library looked like at the rehearsal, all decorated for Halloween & Christmas?  Here's what it looked like for our wedding.  Back to "normal"!   





People got seated very quickly, and before we knew it, the sound person switched from our "seating music" to the song that we'd selected as our processional.  The music began and people started to chuckle.  Sharon had found the music for us, and we were walking down the aisle to an instrumental version of "The Happy Wanderer"  For those who don't know, the final show of every night at the Adventurers Club was the "Bon Voage Hoopla", and every night that show began with "The Happy Wanderer".

Here are Renee, Dennis, & Sofia waiting for us on stage.





And Tyler & David as well.





Rather than try to explain everytyhing, I'm just going to post the beautiful ceremony that Renee wrote and include some pictures and comments:

Good afternoon, and welcome to the ceremony that will unite Rob and Scott in the eyes of family and friends.  We gather here today to celebrate their union, and to honor their commitment to not just gazing at one another, but to looking outward together in the same direction.  Today Rob and Scott proclaim their love to the world, and we rejoice with and for them.






In any union, whether our ceremony consists of jumping over a broom, a tying of the hands, or having a fire ritual, we give ourselves freely and generously into the hands of the one we love, and in doing so, each of us receives the love and trust of the other as our most precious gift.  But even as that gift is shared by two people who are in love, it also touches the friends and family members who in various ways support and contribute to the relationship.  All of you are Rob and Scotts community, and each of you has played some part in bringing them to this moment.  This is why gathering as a community is such an important part of a ceremony.  Because Rob and Scott are now taking a new form as a committed couple, and in this form, they become part of their community in a new way.

Rob and Scott, we are here to remember and rejoice with you and to recount with one another that it is in this spirit that you have come here today to exchange these vows.

Our first reading will be presented by Robs sister, Sofia.




(She did a great job, and no one knew that she was reading a "substitute" reading until I told them later.)



> *The Prophet (On Love)* byKahlil Gibran
> Love has no other desire but to fulfill itself.
> But if you love and must needs have desires, let these be your desires:
> To melt and be like a running brook that sings its melody to the night.
> To know the pain of too much tenderness.
> To be wounded by your own understanding of love;
> And to bleed willingly and joyfully.
> To wake at dawn with a winged heart and give thanks for another day of loving;
> To rest at the noon hour and meditate love's ecstasy;
> To return home at eventide with gratitude;
> And then to sleep with a prayer for the beloved in your heart and a song
> of praise upon your lips.



The second reading is given to us by Scotts friend, David.






> *To My Friend* by Roy Croft
> 
> I love you,
> Not only for what you are,
> But for what I am
> When I am with you.
> 
> I love you,
> Not only for what
> You have made of yourself,
> But for what
> You are making of me.
> 
> I love you
> For the part of me
> That you bring out;
> I love you
> For putting your hand
> Into my heaped-up heart
> And passing over
> All the foolish, weak things
> That you can't help
> Dimly seeing there,
> And for drawing out
> Into the light
> All the beautiful belongings
> That no one else had looked
> Quite far enough to find.
> 
> I love you because you
> Are helping me to make
> Of the lumber of my life
> Not a tavern
> But a temple;
> Out of the works
> Of my every day
> Not a reproach
> But a song.
> 
> I love you
> Because you have done
> More than any creed
> Could have done
> To make me good,
> And more than any fate
> To make me happy.
> 
> You have done it
> Without a touch,
> Without a word,
> Without a sign.
> You have done it
> By being yourself.




Rob, you have chosen Scott to be your life partner.  Will you love and respect him?  Will you be honest with him always?  Will you stand by him through whatever may come?  (Rob says I will)

Scott, you have chosen Rob to be your life partner.  Will you love and respect him?  Will you be honest with him always?  Will you stand by him through whatever may come?
(Scott says I will)

And do you both promise to make the necessary adjustments in your personal live in order that you may live in a harmonious relationship together?  (ANSWER:  We do)



Rob, repeat after me:

_Scott, I give to you my promise that from this day forward, you shall not walk alone,
May we walk together through all things.
I promise to love you, to build with you a new home that is a place of love, joy, sharing, and growing,
To be with you in all of your triumphs and adversities, happiness and sorrow
To laugh with you in joy,
To give you my best counsel,
To do my best - I shall always try
And above all, I promise to love you for who you are.
I feel so blessed and honored to call you my partner._





Scott, repeat after me:  

_Rob, I give to you my promise that from this day forward, you shall not walk alone,
May we walk together through all things.
I promise to love you, to build with you a new home that is a place of love, joy, sharing, and growing,
To be with you in all of your triumphs and adversities, happiness and sorrow
To laugh with you in joy,
To give you my best counsel,
To do my best - I shall always try
And above all, I promise to love you for who you are.
I feel so blessed and honored to call you my partner._





(At this point, Scott turns to David to get my ring, and I turn to get Scott's ring from Dennis.  Dennis fumbles around in his pocket and holds out his flask, the one I'd given him the night before, with a look on his face like, "you need a drink?".   The side of the audience that could see him, laughed, and then he handed me the ring. ) 

We are gathered today in a circle of love and support around Rob and Scott.  We hope these rings, circles of precious metal, gold and platinum bound in titanium, may serve to remind you both of what is more precious still:  the depth of love and understanding you have for each other, and of how that grows with respect during your circle of life together.

Wedding rings are made precious by our wearing of them.  Your rings say that even in your uniqueness you have chosen to be bound together.  Let these rings also be a sign that love has substance as well as soul, a present as well as a past, and that despite its occasional sorrows, love is a circle of happiness, wonder, and delight.

Rob, take Scotts ring and put it on his finger, and repeat after me:

_Just as this circle is without end, my love for you is limitless.
Just as it is made of indestructible substance
My commitment to you will never fail.
With this ring I take you to be my best friend, lover, and partner for life._

Scott, take Robs ring and put it on his finger and repeat after me:

_Just as this circle is without end, my love for you is limitless.
Just as it is made of indestructible substance
My commitment to you will never fail.
With this ring I take you to be my best friend, lover, and partner for life._





Rob and Scott, although Im officiating here today, it is not truly in my power to sanctify, legitimize, or bless your relationship in any way, because the two of you have already done that in your hearts.  So, by joining hands now and looking into each others eyes, let it be know that you are joined, body and soul, in this lifetime, and that this bond is sacred and eternal.  And now that you have exchanged these rings and these vows, it gives me great pleasure to pronounce that you are, and will continue to be partners in life, for life.

(as Renee said the last line, our recessional began:  An instrumental version of "Go the Distance" from Hercules.  And we kissed.)






And people clapped, and we kept kissing.






And then we held hands, and walked out of the Library together.

And we didnt' cry!  We had both gotten all teary and cried every other time we read through the ceremony (I'm getting choked up about it now!) but that day, we were SO happy and having so much fun, that there were no tears during the ceremony.  Just big goofy grins and looking at each other happily.  We were totally in the moment, and enjoyed it as it happened.  It was magical.

Coming up:  We take more pictures, and then head over to the Boardwalk.  And details of the one thing all day that tested my "I'm not going to stress, I'm just going to enjoy myself" mantra to the limit.


----------



## soulmates

I absolutely love your vows...beautifully written. Now your living your "Happily Ever After".......


----------



## BarbieGal457

I just found this today and already read everything!! I'm so happy for both of you. Everything was beautiful it seems! And that cake is amazing!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> At which point Daya's face lights up and she asks.  "I could marry a girl!?!?"



Ixnay on the gay agenda-ay Rob, you're going to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ixnay on the gay agenda-ay Rob, you're going to let the cat out of the bag.



There was no agenda whatsoever.

Miss Daya just wanted to be able to pick out two dresses, I assure you.  She may be four, but she loves her some clothes!


----------



## 29apr00

What a beautiful ceremony!  Oh my, I have chills and tears too!  Your love for one another was expressed so deeply through your vows!  So wonderful!  Did you write those yourself?


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> What a beautiful ceremony!  Oh my, I have chills and tears too!  Your love for one another was expressed so deeply through your vows!  So wonderful!  Did you write those yourself?



We wrote them along with Renee.  She really was the guiding force behind our ceremony.   She truly created a collaboration between the three of us.

The thing that is amazing to me, is this is the first ceremony she's every written!  

When we told her one night at the Adventurers Club that we had booked a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding, she said "Oh, it's too bad you can't get married legally, I'm a notary, and I could do it!" At which point we said "Well, we need an officiant, why don't you?".  

She later told us that she'd only married one other couple and that they'd stuck to the standard quickie civil ceremony that's included in the notary book.

So this beautiful, breathtaking, masterpiece of a ceremony was her first attempt at writing one.  

I am in AWE!


----------



## 29apr00

Wow I should borrow her for my VR!  I doubt the Captain's "standard form" will be as beautiful as what you 3 came up with!


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> Wow I should borrow her for my VR!  I doubt the Captain's "standard form" will be as beautiful as what you 3 came up with!



Or copy, paste, print it out and hand it to him and say "This is where your part starts"


----------



## Goldeelox9

What a great Ceremony!  I am so happy for you guys.  I look forward to seeing Randy's Pictures!  He is amazing!


----------



## PghLybrt

I am enjoying everysecond of this!! So much so that I am now mad (j/k) at you becasue I have never been to that club and always thought it woud be there to do and now its not and your pictures and stories are so good that now I am kicking myself for not going!   (How was that for a run on?)


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> I am enjoying everysecond of this!! So much so that I am now mad (j/k) at you becasue I have never been to that club and always thought it woud be there to do and now its not and your pictures and stories are so good that now I am kicking myself for not going!   (How was that for a run on?)



Hey, don't blame me!  I never stopped you from going!  

We did want to give a little taste of what the club was like to the guests who had never been there before, which is part of why we did the New Member Induction Ceremony.

One of my aunts came up to us later and said "I didn't know you were going to do a SKIT!" 

 

I was all "A Skit?!?!?!?  That wasn't a skit!"  

And then one of our friends said "Rob, that wasn't just a skit, it was a skit of a skit."  

Sadly I had to agree with that.


----------



## starrzone

rpmdfw said:


> And then I was back on the microphone again "An now that you're all honorary members of the club, the library doors are open, please head in for our commitment ceremony.  _*Please don't worry about whether to sit on the bride's side or the grooms side, because OOPS! we forgot to find a bride!*_  So sit wherever you'd like!"



(OK, ETA that I did go and read the post where you explained why you said this...but it's still funny!)
Love this part! Thanks for taking the time to share your day with us. If I ever get married, I hope to do it like you guys did; have the ceremony somewhere that means a lot to my husband and I, and to be surrounded by family and friends and those who love and support us .

I've started to write this next part a few times and keep erasing it...all I can say is that it's nice to read about a gay couple that is truly happy and satisified with who they are, both as individuals and as partners. I wish that for so many people in my life, who are either scared or afraid that others won't accept them as they are. 

Looking forward to reading the rest!


----------



## PghLybrt

rpmdfw said:


> Hey, don't blame me!  I never stopped you from going!
> 
> We did want to give a little taste of what the club was like to the guests who had never been there before, which is part of why we did the New Member Induction Ceremony.
> 
> One of my aunts came up to us later and said "I didn't know you were going to do a SKIT!"
> 
> 
> 
> I was all "A Skit?!?!?!?  That wasn't a skit!"
> 
> And then one of our friends said "Rob, that wasn't just a skit, it was a skit of a skit."
> 
> Sadly I had to agree with that.



Well I can't be mad at myself can I?  That would be like admitting I am wrong and you can ask my girlfriend that never happens!


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> Well I can't be mad at myself can I?  That would be like admitting I am wrong and you can ask my girlfriend that never happens!



Well, I'm never wrong either, so you'll have to blame someone else!


----------



## wallyb

_l'amour est dans le ciel!_​


----------



## rpmdfw

starrzone said:


> Love this part! Thanks for taking the time to share your day with us. If I ever get married, I hope to do it like you guys did; have the ceremony somewhere that means a lot to my husband and I, and to be surrounded by family and friends and those who love and support us .



Thanks!  Higher praise than that, I cannot ask for!   



starrzone said:


> I've started to write this next part a few times and keep erasing it...all I can say is that it's nice to read about a gay couple that is truly happy and satisified with who they are, both as individuals and as partners. I wish that for so many people in my life, who are either scared or afraid that others won't accept them as they are.



Well, we are truly happy.  And we both realize that life is too short to try to be something that you're not.  Satisfied?  Eh.  Don't know about that.  I'm a work in progress.  Scott understands that.  Scott has his goals and aspirations as well, I love him for having them.  So happy, sure.  Satisfied, well, I think there's a lot of room for us to grow.  Separately and together.  But I wouldn't trade my life for anyone else's.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> _l'amour est dans le ciel!_​



Aww!  Thanks Wally!




See, I knew you were a big softy!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> See, I knew you were a big softy!



I'll mess you up ROB!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'll mess you up ROB!



But WHY?   

I loved the post you made!

And I thanked you for it!

And I acknowledged how misunderstood you are.  People think you're all jokes and sarcasm.  But I can tell you're not.  You're a great big teddy bear!     You big softy, you!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> But WHY?
> 
> I loved the post you made!
> 
> And I thanked you for it!
> 
> And I acknowledged how misunderstood you are.  People think you're all jokes and sarcasm.  But I can tell you're not.  You're a great big teddy bear!     You big softy, you!



Time for the *B - Slap* Robert!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Time for the *B - Slap* Robert!



   Sounds like Wally needs hugs


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Sounds like Wally needs hugs



Don't touch me unless you mean business buddy!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Time for the *B - Slap* Robert!



Ooh!  Is that the new "Vitamin B" patch they've been working on?  You just slap it on, and it's a full dose of "B-twelve"?  Sounds like just the think to help shake off this afternoon lethargy!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Don't touch me unless you mean business buddy!



I'll get the Crisco


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ooh!  Is that the new "Vitamin B" patch they've been working on?  You just slap it on, and it's a full dose of "B-twelve"?  Sounds like just the think to help shake off this afternoon lethargy!



Your still in the honeymoon phase - let Scott shake your lethargy


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll get the Crisco



Are we making empanadas?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Your still in the honeymoon phase - let Scott shake your lethargy



With Scott, we've been in the "honeymoon" phase since we met.   

I don't anticipate it ever ending.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Are we making empanadas?



Yes, start chopping the bell peppers and I will brown the beef.


----------



## rpmdfw

I just wanted to take a moment and say "hello" to two very special ladies who I have recently learned are lurking on this thread.

 Hi there!  Glad you're enjoying it!  Feel free to jump in and comment as well!


Everyone else, wave to my mom and my sister!


----------



## wallyb

Salutations Robby's mom.


Crap - now we have to behave.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Crap - now we have to behave.



Why would you start now?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Why would you start now?



Do you think I want "mom wrath"?


----------



## jamieandben

HI Rob's Mom and Sis


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do you think I want "mom wrath"?



I can't imagine that it (or anything else, for that matter) has ever stopped you in the past.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and say "hello" to two very special ladies who I have recently learned are lurking on this thread.
> 
> Hi there!  Glad you're enjoying it!  Feel free to jump in and comment as well!
> 
> 
> Everyone else, wave to my mom and my sister!



Hi Rob's sister and mom, you guys did a great job with him


----------



## ehstrojette

Hi mom and sis. We are all really enjoying reading about the big day. Hope you post about how you like it too


----------



## NikkiPants

Hey Rob!  I'm enjoying your trip report!  I love your vows...beautiful!
Looks like the ceremony was great :]


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Hi Rob's Mom and Sis!   

mk


----------



## Sillyminny40

Congrats guys! Lovely vows and all the best in life. Truly a magical day! You make a handsome couple.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hello Rob's Mom and Sis!!! You sure have a great guy there. Now two!! But you already knew that.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Rob's Mom and Sis!!!!  TOTALLY LUV your DS & DB!


----------



## pkldy34

Hi guys it's Rob's Sis I have had a great time reading his thread.  I was there and I still can't stop reading it.   
Of course all of you are very entertaining too.


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> Of course all of you are very entertaining too.



Shh!  Don't encourage them!  They get all out of control if you tell them they're entertaining!    


But welcome to the boards!

Love, you!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Shh!  Don't encourage them!  They get all out of control if you tell them they're entertaining!
> 
> 
> But welcome to the boards!
> 
> Love, you!



Lettuce entertain you...


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Lettuce entertain you...



Dancing Spam cans?   

You're scaring me!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Lettuce entertain you...


_*Let me do a few tricks
Some old and some new tricks
I'm very versatile*_


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, if you go back to post #1535, you'll see that I added the readings into the post about the ceremony.

I didn't include them originally, because I didn't have a copy of the the "substitute reading".

Sofia was kind enough to find it in her purse, and send it to me.  (Thanks, Sofi!   )

So now the ceremony is complete, as it happened.

More to come, soon!


----------



## pkldy34

Sofia was kind enough to find it in her purse, and send it to me. (Thanks, Sofi!  )
 No problem, now can you please write some more?  I can't wait to see how it ends.     Oh yeah I was there I know how it ends.   Any way hurry up and write some more. 
Love ya Rob


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Five

So, once the ceremony was over, and we'd walked out of the Library, we knew that the next thing up was to take some more photos with Randy Chapman, so we hung around.  This turned into a recieving line, where everyone funnelled past us on the way out.  It wasn't intentional, but what the heck.  

After most of the guests had departed, and headed toward the reception, we took the opportunity to take some pictures that are very important to us.  You've heard me talk a lot about our "Florida Family" lately.  Well, since there are 14 of us, and two of those folks live in another country  (Glen & Pippa may live in England, but they're still part of our Floriday Family, you can't convince any of us otherwise, so there!), we'd never been in the same room all at once before.  We had gotten close a few times, but there was always at least one person missing.  Not today, though.  We were all at the Adventurers Club.  And we took the opportunity to take some pictures together.  Randy Chapman will have other photos of all of us, but these are from Sharon's camera.  










In these photos, we have the ladies, up on the bar:  Rande, Lyne, Sharon, Pippa, & Jodie (Jodie is in the black dress, and Pippa in the pink.  Not sure why they switched positions between shots).  And the guys sitting on the stools:  Joe, Steve, Tyler, Scott, Rob, Glen, Brad, Randy & Kyle.  

The stools at the bar in the back of the Library were our preferred seats for any Library Show we'd see, so that's why we posed for a picture there.  Randy also got some of all of us on stage, and underneath the Colonel in the Main Salon.  Can't wait to see those!

After those photos, they all left, and Scott and I took some more pictures in the arches above the Main Salon on the second level of the club.  Including pictures in the archway where our first date started.  

Then we went outside and got some shots of us in front of the club, and on the Pleasure Island Bridge, etc.  We had a couple people stop and congratulate us, when they figured out what was going on.  

As we took the pictures, my parents, brother, and sister went to the spot where the limo was supposed to pick us up.  When we got there, Randy told us he'd meet us at the entrance to the Boardwalk, so he could get more pictures of us walking to the reception.  Marion, our wedding planner, had also gone ahead, and we were waiting with Liddy, one of Marion's assistants.  We were running a bit ahead of schedule, so it didn't concern me when the limo wasn't there when we got there.  We sat down near the fountain between AMC and Planet Hollywood and waited.

And waited

And waited

It was overcast, and there was a bit of a breeze, so it wasn't unbearably hot.  My parents had a place to sit, I wasn't going to stress.

My Dad on the other hand, was PISSED!  Visibly so.

Liddy apologized and said it woudln't be long.  She got on the radio.

"Everything would be fine.  We've got over half and hour before we have to be there. I'm not going to stress.  We're enjoying today."

Dad suggests taking a taxi.

Liddy comes over to us and starts with "I'm SO sorry!"

This can't be good.

"There was a miscommunication at the limo company, and your limo driver has left.  They're dispatching two town cars."

Okay, no big deal, cars will be here soon, I'm not stressing.

Dad is turning red, and starts looking around for a taxi.

I check my watch.  We're not late.

Yet.

Just as Dad gets up to walk over to the taxi stand, the first of the town cars arrives.  They want us to take it.  I tell them Scott and I will catch the second one, they should all go on ahead to the reception.  Before we can have an argument, the second car arrives.  Scott and I climb into the second one.  Mom, Dad, Dennis, & Sofia all piled into the first one, because it was supposed to take them around to the entrance of the Atlantic Dance Hall, so Mom wouldn't have to walk down the Boardwalk.  Our car was supposed to head to the Boardwalk entrance, so we could meet Randy for more photos.

Notice I say "supposed to".  The first car went to the Boardwalk entrance.  Our driver commented to us that he thought the other car was supposed to go the other way, and did we still want to go to the Boardwalk entrance?  "YES!"  

We were met at the Boardwalk entrance by Marion's other assistant, Kevin, who informed us that my family had been taken directly to the dance hall.  I said "no, they're right there!"  and pointed to where they had just come off the elevator and begun walking toward the Boardwalk.  Kevin paniced and ran off to help them and see if they needed a wheelchair for my mom.

In the meantime. Randy found us, and guided us through some poses around the boardwalk.  They should be very good, too.  Poses in the photo booth, and on benches, etc.  I was a bit distracted by that point, so I don't remember all of them.  

Only because Randy is an amazing professional, we got to the Atlantic Dance Hall on time.  Marion met us there, and apologized again.  We told her that we'd gotten there, and things were fine by us, but that my Dad was very upset.  

We walked in, and as everyone else was upstairs doing the cocktail hour, we were pretty much alone for a moment.  One of the servers brought us each a cocktail and a plate with the onioin tartlets and crab cakes.  We remembered why we'd chosen those for appetizers, because they were so yummy.  And we were SO hungry.  Breakfast seemed like ages ago!

We met the DJ and chatted with him briefly, and took a moment to look at our gorgeous wedding cake.  Now the stress was truly over, and we were enjoying the heck out of it.

After that we "hid" while they brought everyone else downstairs, and we went up the back stairs so that we could make our entrance down the grand staircase.

More about the reception coming soon!


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> Sofia was kind enough to find it in her purse, and send it to me. (Thanks, Sofi!  )
> No problem, now can you please write some more?  I can't wait to see how it ends.     Oh yeah I was there I know how it ends.   Any way hurry up and write some more.
> Love ya Rob



See, if you'd just waited ONE MORE MINUTE, you'd have seen that I was working on it!


----------



## ebotheblue

Nothing good ever comes after "I'm SO sorry"  but I'm so glad it all worked out in the end.  I have spent the last 2 weeks reading all 106 pages and let me tell you, you have gotten me so excited about planning my Disney wedding... umm... commitment ceremony.. Thank you so much!!
Eric


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ooooh! I just LOVE grand entrances! Can't wait to read about it!

Ugh. Limo being unavailable is not cool, nor is the mixup with the town car destinations, but all in all it really wasn't too terrible, eh?


----------



## Tissa

This has been the most amazing trip report ever(well next to Mary Kaye and Randy's)   You guys are a wonderful couple and I just wanted to congratulate you on your ceremony.


----------



## IndyBride

What a fabulous trip report!!! Thank you so much for sharing such a special private moment in your life!!! How awful for your guests to be stalked by your wedding crashers. Can't wait to see more of your celebration....

ETA by DF:    There is no rhyme or reason to his choices. He just likes this one!


----------



## pkldy34

rpmdfw said:


> See, if you'd just waited ONE MORE MINUTE, you'd have seen that I was working on it!



Yeah I know, Im no good at waiting.  It just takes way to long.


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> Yeah I know, Im no good at waiting.  It just takes way to long.



That runs in the family.


----------



## rpmdfw

ebotheblue said:


> Nothing good ever comes after "I'm SO sorry"  but I'm so glad it all worked out in the end.  I have spent the last 2 weeks reading all 106 pages and let me tell you, you have gotten me so excited about planning my Disney wedding... umm... commitment ceremony.. Thank you so much!!
> Eric



Glad you're enjoying it.  Have a blast planning your Disney Wedding (call it that if you want to, we did, and the Disney folks went right along with it! ).  It's SO much fun!  And then come back here and tell us all about it.  (Be warned, though.  These people are demanding and voracious!   )



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Ooooh! I just LOVE grand entrances! Can't wait to read about it!
> 
> Ugh. Limo being unavailable is not cool, nor is the mixup with the town car destinations, but all in all it really wasn't too terrible, eh?



In the end, it wasn't too terrible, but at the time I was afraid my Dad was going to have an aneurism.

Plus, we were not charged for the town cars.  Our final bill only had a one way limo charge.  That saved me from having to have a bidezilla moment and demanding that it be taken off.   



Tissa said:


> This has been the most amazing trip report ever(well next to Mary Kaye and Randy's)   You guys are a wonderful couple and I just wanted to congratulate you on your ceremony.



Why thank you!  And now, you'll have to provide a link to Mary Kaye and Randy's trip report, because you've piqued my curiosity.   



IndyBride said:


> What a fabulous trip report!!! Thank you so much for sharing such a special private moment in your life!!! How awful for your guests to be stalked by your wedding crashers. Can't wait to see more of your celebration....
> 
> ETA by DF:    There is no rhyme or reason to his choices. He just likes this one!



Maybe that smily is his way of saying that I should hurry up and get to reporting about the cruise.   

I promise, I will talk about the cruise (and the awesome tablemates) but not right now!


----------



## wallyb

This book is too slow.  

When does someone sleep with the stable boy?
Are there going to be vampires?
Or an evil twin?

I don't see Oprah putting this on her reading list.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> This book is too slow.
> 
> When does someone sleep with the stable boy?
> Are there going to be vampires?
> Or an evil twin?
> 
> I don't see Oprah putting this on her reading list.



Yes, Wally.

YOU are going to sleep with the stable boy, but then he turns out to be a vampire, and you die.
Then you're replaced by your evil twin.  (Or in your case, "Good twin")

And we all live happily ever after with the good twin.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> We met the DJ and chatted with him briefly, and took a moment to look at our gorgeous wedding cake.  Now the stress was truly over, and we were enjoying the heck out of it.
> 
> After that we "hid" while they brought everyone else downstairs, and we went up the back stairs so that we could make our entrance down the grand staircase.



Okay, so while we're waiting, we can hear the music that is being played.  We had just spoken to the DJ, and asked him if he'd been able to find all of the songs we requested, and he assured us that he had, and commented that he was a big fan of Blind Boys of Alabama, and hadn't ever heard "Welcome" (from Disney's Brother Bear), but had found in on youtube. 

As we waited, I heard something really strange playing, and thought.  This isn't "Welcome".  I've nver heard this song before.  But then we heard the voices of the two moose characters from Brother Bear, and that confused us even more.  

I looked it up later. 

We'd asked that as the guests came down the stairs from having cocktails that this song be played.  "Welcome" by Blind Boys of Alabama from Brother Bear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnBwT83xWco

Instead he found this one.  "Welcome to this Day" by Melissa Etheridge from Brother Bear 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_EnDOAeplM&feature=related 

I didn't even know that they'd made a crappy straight to video sequel to Brother Bear!

In the moment, we just laughed.  It kind of worked, but it made me worry a bit about what would happen when it was time for the other songs we'd selected . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yes, Wally.
> 
> YOU are going to sleep with the stable boy, but then he turns out to be a vampire, and you die.
> Then you're replaced by your evil twin.  (Or in your case, "Good twin")
> 
> And we all live happily ever after with the good twin.



Wow - this is sparking this up already!   
Do I have to die thought - can't I become a vampire/immortal?
How do I fit in to the wedding thing you've got going already?
Or you could scrap that - The tale of the endowed vampire stable boy and his eternal love for a blond god - could be the main theme


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do I have to die though - can't I become a vampire/immortal?



Sorry.  Your death is integral to the plotline.  Either the vampire has to kill you, or you'll have to be killed by the non-evil twin so he can replace you.  Either way, it's necessary to the story.  Can't be helped.



wallyb said:


> The tale of the vampire stable boy and his eternal love for a blond god - could be the main theme



Yeah, no one would believe that.  First off, the young stable boy says "I'm not into old guys, you're going to have to pay extra", and secondly, change "blond god" to "bottle blond with delusions of grandeur."  It just doesn't sound very interesting, does it?



wallyb said:


> How do I fit in to the wedding thing you've got going already?



It's a dream sequence.  And happily the dreamer has woken up and it's over.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Sorry.  Your death is integral to the plotline.  Either the vampire has to kill you, or you'll have to be killed by the non-evil twin so he can replace you.  Either way, it's necessary to the story.  Can't be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no one would believe that.  First off, the young stable boy says "I'm not into old guys, you're going to have to pay extra", and secondly, change "blond god" to "bottle blond with delusions of grandeur."  It just doesn't sound very interesting, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dream sequence.  And happily the dreamer has woken up and it's over.



_The wedding is over Cha-cha!_
So instead of chalking this up to - uppity, nerve addled, bridezilla - 
Now it just come off as your MEAN.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> _The wedding is over Cha-cha!_
> So instead of chalking this up to - uppity, nerve addled, bridezilla -
> Now it just come off as your MEAN.



Nobody ever said I was a NICE person!   

And I get to be bridezilla, groomzilla, & gayzilla as long as it's in my tag!  

Neener neener neener!


----------



## rosiep

If Wally is killed off..can I have his dog?


----------



## starann

No you can't have his dog...I got you a new goat!!!! (well I stole it from Rafifki)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If Wally is killed off..can I have his dog?



Stella goes with me.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> If Wally is killed off..can I have his dog?





starann said:


> No you can't have his dog...I got you a new goat!!!! (well I stole it from Rafifki)





wallyb said:


> Stella goes with me.



Wally is NOT being killed off!  It was merely a dream sequence!  






No Wallys were harmed in the making of this trip report.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wally is NOT being killed off!  It was merely a dream sequence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallys were harmed in the making of this trip report.



The dream sequence is a cheap ploy that makes an audience feel cheated and will turn your audience against you


----------



## mickeyfan1

kingLouiethe1 said:


> The dream sequence is a cheap ploy that makes an audience feel cheated and will turn your audience against you



Hey, it worked for Bob Newhart.  It can work for Rob.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> The dream sequence is a cheap ploy that makes an audience feel cheated and will turn your audience against you



Yeah.  Parts of this audience have been against me from the beginning. 

If y'all don't like the way I'm telling things, I could always stop recapping the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding and focus on getting ready for our Halloween Party . . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> Hey, it worked for Bob Newhart.  It can work for Rob.



I was thinking more along the lines of waking up, walking into the bathroom and finding a naked Patrick Duffy in the shower . . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Wally is NOT being killed off!  It was merely a dream sequence!





Is there going to be a Ballet like in Oklahoma?    


OK How sad is it that in order to spell Oklahoma I have to hummm the song?


----------



## mickeyfan1

rpmdfw said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of waking, walking into the bathroom and finding a naked Patrick Duffy in the shower . . . .



I vote for that over Suzanne Pleschette any day!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> If y'all don't like the way I'm telling things, I could always stop recapping the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding and focus on getting ready for our Halloween Party . . . .




That would be like walking into quicksand!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> That would be like walking into quicksand!



Shhh!  Don't ruin the surprise!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of waking up, walking into the bathroom and finding a naked Patrick Duffy in the shower . . . .



Do you mean Patrick Duffy now or then?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Do you mean Patrick Duffy now or then?



Patrick Duffy at any point from "Man From Atlantis" through "Step by Step".

Though, he's not bad, even now.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Six

Okay, let me start off by apologizing that the photos for the reception are very dark.  (At least the ones I've gotten from other people so far are very dark, I'm sure Randy Chapman's photos will be much better.)  The photos I'm sharing today are okay on my home computer, but on my work computer, they're VERY dark, so I hope you'll be able to see them.  

Speaking of photos, here's the first one.  It's the view from the balcony at Atlantic Dance Hall, down onto the main floor as it was set for our reception.  






So, we were upstairs waiting to make our "Grand Entrance".  We really hadn't planned on making a big deal about it.  I figured the DJ would announce that we were there, we'd walk out onto the dance floor and wave, and people would sit for dinner.  Well, while we were talking to the DJ and Marion they convinced us to go ahead and come down the staircase.  The DJ then asked again if we didn't want to just do the first dance at that point.  That was a definite "no!".  We were having dinner first, then dancing.

So, as soon as everyone got seated for dinner the DJ asked them all to stand up.  An instrumental version of "When You Wish Upon a Star" began playing and we were announced:  "Ladies & Gentelmen, please welcome Rob & Scott!" and we walked down the stairs hand in hand.  





(Yes, you've seen this picture before, but it's the only one I have of this, so you're seeing it again.)

To be honest, it felt kind of silly.  It was fun, but, I don't know.  So we walked across the dance floor, waving to people as they clapped; and then stopped at the table where my family and David were waiting for us.

And when we got to our table, before we could even sit, the DJ announced that dinner was served, and asked that everyone please stay seated until the ADH staff came and got them to go through the buffet line.  Apparently there was a staff member about to escort us over to the buffet, but I didn't notice.  I told Scott "C'mon, we're first" and walked back across the dance floor toward the buffet announcing "It's our party, we're eating first!"  

At that point the DJ started playing "dinner music" starting with "That's Amore" by Dean Martin.  Easily half of the people in the room unconciously began to "double clap" at designated points in the song, because it was very commonly featured during the Hoopla show at the Adventuers Club and everyone knew when to clap.  On my way to the buffet, I stopped by the table where the performer who sang "That's Amore" was seated with his wife, and said "This wasn't intentional, we didn't ask for it."  Then I clapped twice, and headed for food.  

At the buffet, I was met by Shelli.  Shelli was the person who was going to go through the buffet with my plate and put what I told her I wanted on my plate for me.   You have GOT to be kidding me!  How awkward is that?  Okay, okay, I get that brides in big white poofy dresses probably need a Shelli to help them out.  But I was completely thrown off.  We got through salad and pasta when I saw my mom on the other side of the buffet.  I asked Shelli to please go help her instead.  Mom needed the help much more than I did with her cane (I found out later she'd left her cane at the table ).  So Shelli went off to help Mom and I was free to roam the buffet on my own.  

I've probably posted it before, but here's what was on our menu:

*Cocktail Hour*
Fresh Vegetable Display with Herb Dressing
Crab Cakes w/ Remolade Sauce
Onion Tartlets w/ goat cheese

*
Salad Station*
Mixed Baby Greens with a Variety of Toppings with Low-fat Zinfandel, Caesar, or Bacon-Ranch Dressings
Marinated Vine Ripened Tomatoes with Cucumbers and Red Onions Tossed in an Herb Vinaigrette

*Carving Station*
Peppercorn Crusted Tenderloin of Beef, carved to order served with Rolls, Butter, Herbed Mayonnaise, Stone Ground Mustard and Horseradish

*Hot Buffet Items*
Tri-Color Cheese Tortellini with Alfredo Sauce 
Penne with Marinara Sauce
Parmesan Crusted Chicken with Limoncello sauce
Sautéed Green Beans with Roasted Shallots and Red Peppers
Oven-Roasted Yukon Gold Potatoes Tossed with Olive Oil and Rosemary

Rolls & Butter
Coffee & Iced Tea
Open Bar

I walked back to our table and a server asked what I'd like to drink.  I asked for a glass of the merlot to go with dinner.  Then looked down and saw that my cocktail from earlier had been replaced with another bourbon & coke.   .  From that point on, there was always a bourbon & coke AND a merlot at my place.     The dinner was delicious!  So many people tell stories of never eating at their own weddings, but Disney does a great job of setting it up so that the happy couple gets to enjoy the food they've selected (and paid for ).  Everything was SOOO good!  The Parmesan Crusted Chicken with Limoncello sauce was a big hit, as we'd expected it would be, and the tortellini was getting rave reviews as well.  

This was where our decisions really paid off.  Everyone was so impressed by the dance hall, the food was delicious, the music was great.  It all just worked.  People were enjoying themselves, and Scott and I were having a BLAST!

After we finished eating, we made our rounds to see everyone.  As we made our way across the dance floor from the table where my cousins and Aunt on my mom's side of the family were seated, the "Florida Family" table got up in unison and walked in the other direction.   How rude!  I treated them to an expletive that is similar to telling them all to "duck y'all" (as in a tree is falling or something), before turning to my aunts and uncles from my Dad's side of the family.  They then were bummed when we didn't stop back at their table and moved on.  Serves them right.  

While we were making our way around the room, the DJ started having people clink their glasses.  I didn't hear when he did this, as I was talking to someone.  All of a sudden people were telling us we had to kiss each other.   Neither Scott nor I had ever heard of this before.  We checked later and nobody in my immediate family had heard about it before either, but friends and relatives from the midwest and northeast all knew about clinking glasses to get the bride and groom to kiss.  Had I known such a thing even existed, I'd have asked the DJ not to do it.  For one thing you all know how much effort I put into researching symbolisms for common wedding traditions and into de-emphasizing any "bride and groom" details; and for another thing, I found it highly annoying.  We'd be talking to people we hadn't seen in a long time, and someone across the room would start clinking their fork on their glass. It got old.  Fast.

As dinner began to wind down, it was time to start dancing.

So we'll get to dances in the next installment!  Coming soon!


----------



## pkldy34

You may have felt silly coming down those stairs, but I have to tell you that those of us who love you were extremely proud and moved to see you both. 
It was one of those magical moments in any wedding when you get to see what real love lookis like.  It makes me emotional even now.  It was beautiful


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

pkldy34 said:


> You may have felt silly coming down those stairs, but I have to tell you that those of us who love you were extremely proud and moved to see you both.
> It was one of those magical moments in any wedding when you get to see what real love lookis like.  It makes me emotional even now.  It was beautiful



I'm with Sofi--and I didn't even meet y'all 'til after it was all said and done!  Even in the photo (deja vu), you two exude happiness.  

mk


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> You may have felt silly coming down those stairs, but I have to tell you that those of us who love you were extremely proud and moved to see you both.
> It was one of those magical moments in any wedding when you get to see what real love lookis like.  It makes me emotional even now.  It was beautiful



Aw!  Thanks!    You're the bestest sister ever!


Now tell everyone how great the food was!


----------



## pkldy34

rpmdfw said:


> Aw!  Thanks!    You're the bestest sister ever!
> 
> 
> Now tell everyone how great the food was!



The food was amazing.  Not at all like any wedding food I've ever had.


----------



## pkldy34

The open bar was great too. Superior Margaritas!!


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> The open bar was great too. Superior Margaritas!!



 

So many people were shocked that we had an open bar.  Not sure why.  

If you go over to the Disney Weddings & Honeymoons board, you'd think that opting for a cash-bar was a death-penalty offense.  I assumed it was very rare.

That didn't play into our decision making, though.  Our thought was, "Folks have travelled a long way to join us here and it costs a lot of money to attend a wedding, the least we can do is provide good food and an open bar."


----------



## pkldy34

rpmdfw said:


> So many people were shocked that we had an open bar.  Not sure why.
> 
> If you go over to the Disney Weddings & Honeymoons board, you'd think that opting for a cash-bar was a death-penalty offense.  I assumed it was very rare.
> 
> That didn't play into our decision making, though.  Our thought was, "Folks have travelled a long way to join us here and it costs a lot of money to attend a wedding, the least we can do is provide good food and an open bar."



It was apriciated by all the members of your family.  Especially me and Dana.  Oh and Dennis and Dan.     Tosh also received a DWI (Dialing while intoxicated) from me.   He said to tell you thanks.


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> It was apriciated by all the members of your family.  Especially me and Dana.  Oh and Dennis and Dan.     Tosh also received a DWI (Dialing while intoxicated) from me.   He said to tell you thanks.



Yeah.  I remember Kyle having to drive Dana home from the Hospitality Suite at the same time Dennis sent him off on a mission to find french bread for the midnight clam bake.   

And a lot more people than just the drunk relatives enjoyed it.


----------



## pkldy34

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  I remember Kyle having to drive Dana home from the Hospitality Suite at the same time Dennis sent him off on a mission to find french bread for the midnight clam bake.
> 
> And a lot more people than just the drunk relatives enjoyed it.



To bad he couldn't find any french bread. Your right not just the drunk relatives enjoyed it.  The whole reception was amazing.


----------



## 29apr00

yeah, doing a cash bar is soooo frowned upon.  

I can't believe you've never heard of clinking the glasses to get the bride and groom to kiss.  Must be a mid-west thing, and yes, we think it's annoying too.  annoying older relatives and obnoxious children think it's funny.   

yeah for yummy food, and actually being able to eat it!!


----------



## ebotheblue

Not just a mid-west thing.  We do it in the north east too.  I thought everyone followed that awfully annoying tradition ... Guess not.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Yep, originally a Yankee here, and clinking the glasses (either by tapping one against the other, or using a piece of the flatware to clink) is absolutely commonplace at weddings. 

Most couples go along with the first "request" but then simply ignore the rest because it can get really old, really fast!

I love the coming downstairs together! I think I understand the "feeling silly" but maybe that has more to do with your really not liking to be the sole center of attention?  I think a "grand entrance" is a wonderful way to step into your newly committed lives. 

The food sounds luscious! I've had Disney wedding food before and was completely impressed with how delicious it all was.  I'm sure it was the same for you too.

Having an open bar is another commonplace thing in the northeast. 

Thanks for the reports so far! Of course, waiting (im)patiently to read them all!


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> annoying older relatives and obnoxious children think it's funny.



Crashers too.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I love the coming downstairs together! I think I understand the "feeling silly" but maybe that has more to do with your really not liking to be the sole center of attention?



not liking to be the center of attention!?!?!?!?   

Scott and I BOTH have degrees in Theatre Arts.  Being in the spotlight isn't something that either of us shys away from as a general rule.   

I just didn't see much point in a big dramatic entrance down the stairs after they'd all just been up there.  I get that it's a "wow factor" thing when straight couples do it.  "How'd they get up there?" type of a thing, and it's their first entrance as a married couple. 

With us, we'd been mingling with the guests before the ceremony.  We participated in silliness (heck we LED the silliness) at the club.  And it isn't our first time to enter a room as partners.  

So it seemed silly.  And pointless.  And it recalled the "bride/groom Mister & Missus thing too much for me.

On the other hand, everyone thought it was very cool, and the big ole Scarlett O'Hara loving queen part of me loved it.  (thankfully that part of me didn't trip and fall down the stairs like she did.  )

I'm not sure where I'm going with this.  It just wasn't something that felt "right" while we were planning things out, but it did feel "okay" when we did it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

A lot of the budget books all say, a good way to cut costs is to have a cash bar. Now I am all for cutting costs, and if it comes down to a choice between having a wedding at all then I won't fault you for having a cash bar. An open bar is just one of those things we knew we wanted to have because this isn't about us alone. I see a wedding as a party I am throwing for my family and friends.

Randy's pictures will be amazing. You just can't fiddle with settings on point and shoot cameras enough to allow enough exposure time to take pictures in low light conditions.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> An open bar is just one of those things we knew we wanted to have because this isn't about us alone. I see a wedding as a party I am throwing for my family and friends.



EXACTLY!

That is precisely what our mindset was.

And there are other ways to cut costs.  Our biggie was that we went with a moderately priced (though extremely delicious) meal.  When we got the planning documents from Disney, the buffet meals all started around $100 plus service charge and tax per person.  We opted to create a menu of our own, and the price came in much much lower than that.  The savings on the meal, and the savings from not doing floral centerpieces allowed us to have a basic bar package.  (and Disney's "well" brands are things like Jim Beam and Skyy, so no one complained at all!)


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Scott and I BOTH have degrees in Theatre Arts.  Being in the spotlight isn't something that either of us shys away from as a general rule.



AKA - CERTIFIED DRAMA QUEENS!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> AKA - CERTIFIED DRAMA QUEENS!



Yep.  And when it comes to Making a Scene, we're professionals.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Seven

So, dinner was winding down, and after a brief consultation with the DJ and Marion, it was time for the big dances.

We had managed to keep the show of the "who's going to lead" debate going up until the night before the wedding (even though we'd actually settled it a couple of weeks earlier) so no one knew which song we were dancing to or who would lead.

As "No Matter What" by Boyzone began to play, Scott and I both held up our arms like we were going to lead.  Then looked at each other, and both switched so that it we were each ready to follow.  I then smiled, and allowed Scott to lead for the first half of the song.  We had it timed so that when it got to a certain lyric, Scott went to spin me, and we switched, and I led for the second part of the song.  It really is a beautiful song and it was perfect looking into Scott's eyes as it got to "No matter what the end is, my life began with you".  

Sadly, we do not yet have pictures of the two of us dancing together, so I cannot post any here at this time.  I promise to post them as soon as I can.

When we were done dancing, Scott walked over to the DJ booth and I stayed on the dance floor, while the DJ asked that my mom join me.  When mom got to me, he began to play "Candle on the Water by Helen Reddy.  He'd located at live version, which has Helen Reddy talking about singing the song for Pete's Dragon .  (I really wish he'd have just let us give him the CD we made of all of our songs.  Oh, well he was a very good DJ.)

And I began to dance with my mom.  I wouldn't trade that moment with her for anything.  




She told me how happy she was for both of us, and how happy that I'd found Scott to share my life with, and how happy she was to have him as her son.  I got a little bit teary-eyed.

All too soon, my time with my mom was over.  As Scott walked out onto the dance floor, I heard people murmuring quietly.  No one knew what to expect.  When he tapped me on the shoulder, and cut it, I heard people go "aww" as I stepped away and let my wonderful partner dance with my amazing mom.  





As the song came to an end, I improvised on the original plan just a bit, and stepped up and took both of them in my arms in a great big hug.

I can't imagine it being any better than it was.

And shortly thereafter the DJ had everyone on their feet and the dancefloor full of people.  We'd asked for a "sixties, seventies, eighties" kind of a vibe to the music and he delivered in spades.  People were loving the music that he was playing.  

I danced with a lot of people.  I remember dancing with Daya to "Twist & Shout".  I remember teaching Kyle how to "kick dance" to "Footloose" (Kyle is too young to remember either "Footloose" or kick dancing from the 80s  )

And in between dancing, Scott and made another round of all the tables to chat with our guests.  

If I could change one thing about our wedding, it would be to be able to spend a lot more quality time with all of our guests.  We were just pulled in too many different directions to spend much time with anyone.

After about an hour of dancing and socializing, it was time for toasts and cake.  (thanks to Wally for photoshopping the very dark pix I had and making them a bit easier to see!  They're oversaturated and too bright now, but beggars can't be choosers.)

We gathered over by the cake, and Sofia started the toasts by setting aside one glass "in honor of those who can't be with us whether due to time or distance.  This glass is for them, they are with us in our hearts."




She went on to make a beautiful toast.  It was touching.  And I can't remember a word of it.  I just know that my eyes started to leak a little bit.

Then Dennis stepped up and in his toast he commended us for living honestly and bravely.  And he went on to say some wonderful things as well.  And my tears were welling up.





Then David made his toast.  And, as he is Scott's best friend, I found it surprising that his toast mentioned my family.  And how they had accepted Scott with open arms from the very beginning.  He was happy for both of us.
(we don't have a picture of David's toast yet, either.  Sorry)

And then it was Tyler's turn.  Tyler is our very dear friend, and one of our Florida Family.  He started by telling us how jealous he is of us, for having found each other, and for so obviously belonging together.  He wishes us nothing but happiness forever (and we of course hope he finds it, too!)





And the last one to make a toast was my Dad.  I'd asked Dad to make the last toast, because I knew that if he made the first one, we'd all be crying through the rest of the toasts.  He started by acknowledging my Uncle Kevin and Randy and their 27 year relationship.  He said that we were all lucky to have known them, and to have them as a role model, and as a way to open doors.  Without people like them, events like ours wouldn't be possible now.  We went on to tell a story about how I've always been a perfectionist, and that I would never settle for anything less than the very best, so it's no surprise that I ended up with Scott.  He said he was proud to have Scott as his son, and wished us a lifetime of hapiness together.  




Yeah.  I cried.  It was beautiful.

Then we all held up our glasses and then drank.

After a moment to wipe my eyes, we moved on to cutting the cake.  




Cutting the cake was very simple and quick.  We fed each other a piece, and we were done.  The ADH staff wisked the cake away to serve it, and we went back to dancing and mingling.

There is a cute story about Daya and the wedding cake, but I'll let Sofia tell it to all of you, because she was there, and I only heard about it later.

Up next: fireworks, a strange conga line, and the last dance.


----------



## lurkyloo

Whohoo! I'm all caught up! 

I *love* your blue ties - the shades are so pretty and compliment each other really well (and it was uncanny the way Disney Floral matched the boutonnieres!  )

They tried to start the glass clinking thing at our wedding, but we put the smack down. I think there's some trick where you tell them anyone clinking their glass has to kiss or give you money or something... I shoulda looked into that more... might've paid off part of the DFTW bill!  

And your ceremony was just beautiful! If there had to be a send-off for the Adventurer's Club, there was no group better suited to do it than yours. What a lovely tribute to the the Club, to have such a loving and heartfelt celebration there!


----------



## pkldy34

Well before I tell the story about Daya I remeber my toaste.
Which was incredibly hard to do because I was extremely emotional.
Anyway here it is
There is a line from a song " A dream is a wish your heart makes" and it makes me think of the two of you . I know that for a very long time you have wished for someone to love you, understand you and except you for who you are.  That you eached wished for someone whos hand you could take a firm grip on and face the world together.  Knowing that you could trust in their strength, their courage and  their love.  So now here we are today and the wish has come true. I am so happy and proud that you shared it with all of us and I love you both.


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> Well before I tell the story about Daya I remeber my toaste.
> Which was incredibly hard to do because I was extremely emotional.
> Anyway here it is
> There is a line from a song " A dream is a wish your heart makes" and it makes me think of the two of you . I know that for a very long time you have wished for someone to love you, understand you and except you for who you are.  That you eached wished for someone whos hand you could take a firm grip on and face the world together.  Knowing that you could trust in their strength, their courage and  their love.  So now here we are today and the wish has come true. I am so happy and proud that you shared it with all of us and I love you both.



Yep.  That's it.  And now I'm crying again.

Thanks.

Love you, too!


----------



## pkldy34

Ok so on to Miss Daya. She had certain expectations on a Wedding.  There was a girl in a great dress.  She was dissapointed on that one.  There was dancing.  Did good on that one she had a great time.  And most important there was CAKE! 
 So she stood next to me through all of the toastes becuase she wanted the first piece of cake after Rob and Scott.   She really wanted that cake.  It was her cake she was just letting Rob and Scott borrow it.  
Anyway Rob and Scott had their cake cutting moment and they took the cake away! 
She lifted her sweet little face up to me and said "where are they going with the cake.  I didn't get my piecce!"  I then told her that they had to cut the cake and serve the pieces to the guest.  I then took her to her mother so we would make sure she got her piece.  Which she did one of each flavor.  We were lucky that one turned out ok after the whole dress thing.


----------



## pkldy34

rpmdfw said:


> Yep.  That's it.  And now I'm crying again.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Love you, too!



Yeah me too!


----------



## rpmdfw

lurkyloo said:


> Whohoo! I'm all caught up!
> 
> I *love* your blue ties - the shades are so pretty and compliment each other really well (and it was uncanny the way Disney Floral matched the boutonnieres!  )
> 
> They tried to start the glass clinking thing at our wedding, but we put the smack down. I think there's some trick where you tell them anyone clinking their glass has to kiss or give you money or something... I shoulda looked into that more... might've paid off part of the DFTW bill!
> 
> And your ceremony was just beautiful! If there had to be a send-off for the Adventurer's Club, there was no group better suited to do it than yours. What a lovely tribute to the the Club, to have such a loving and heartfelt celebration there!



What's even more uncanny to me, is that Disney Floral never even saw our ties!  I gave them a verbal description of the colors, and that was it.

And, Carrie, after reading about how beautiful and personal you and Patrick made your wedding, it was an inspiration to me to let ours be just as unique and quirky as we are.  Your comments mean a lot to me.  So thank you.


----------



## rpmdfw

pkldy34 said:


> Ok so on to Miss Daya. She had certain expectations on a Wedding.  There was a girl in a great dress.  She was dissapointed on that one.  There was dancing.  Did good on that one she had a great time.  And most important there was CAKE!
> So she stood next to me through all of the toastes becuase she wanted the first piece of cake after Rob and Scott.   She really wanted that cake.  It was her cake she was just letting Rob and Scott borrow it.
> Anyway Rob and Scott had their cake cutting moment and they took the cake away!
> She lifted her sweet little face up to me and said "where are they going with the cake.  I didn't get my piecce!"  I then told her that they had to cut the cake and serve the pieces to the guest.  I then took her to her mother so we would make sure she got her piece.  Which she did one of each flavor.  We were lucky that one turned out ok after the whole dress thing.



I got a huge kick out of this.  Apparently she had staked out a position near the cake, because she wanted the first piece!  And thinking back, I do remember her standing right next to Aunt Sofi all through the toasts.   

I guess she was quite crestfallen when the wheeled the cake away.  

Can you imagine.  Waiting and waiting for cake an then they TAKE IT AWAY!  I'm glad you all explained it to her before she had a chance to cry.  

And I'm glad that she got to try both flavors.   

Heck, I'm glad I got try both flavors, too!  They were yummy!


----------



## 49rt67

Rob your wedding was lovely.  I wish you and Scott many, many years of health & happiness.  Thanks for sharing with us all.


----------



## Rob's Mom

I have had a great deal of fun reading this thread. Both Sofi's and Rob's responses today, plus the pictures, have brought me to happy tears.  Remembering that fabulous wedding is a delight! It was a happy, romantic event that our whole family enjoyed immensely. 
The food was incredible!! Absolutely the best I've ever had at a wedding. I must say that Disney does it right. 
I have a mental picture of Rob and Scott coming down those stairs in the spotlight; they were holding hands and had the happiest of smiles. The music was "Wish Upon a Star", and when I think of it I get goosebumps and tears well in my eyes. 
When I saw the pictures of myself dancing with Rob and Scott, I relived those happy moments. You see, I often prayed that my son would find someone who loved him for himself and whom he could love whole heartedly. Our dear Scott certainly fills that prayer! To be able to celebrate their wedding with so many people in a public venue is something that I only could wish upon a star. For that to be a reality gives me hope that our society may soon be willing to accept our gay sons and daughters for the wonderful, loving people that they are and may even grant them the rights that are theirs for living in this country. Hooray for Rob and Scott and all of those others who are having commitment ceremonies and weddings where they are legal! You are the future!
I am so proud of Rob and Scott and Sofi and Tosh and Dennis! Having this retelling of that wonderful weekend keeps the fun going! 
Mom Dad MacGregor


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah Drama Queens. That makes the "not wanting to be center of attention" a little off the mark, eh? 

I do think I understand though, given your clarification. Needless to say, the entrance was still very nice to look at (via photo of course) and let's face it, who really wants to pass up a grand entrance, regardless of reason?  

The toasts are so moving. I don't know how you kept from falling into sobbing heaps on the floor.

The shots of you both dancing with your Mom are wonderful. Thank you for sharing all of this with us!

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> I have had a great deal of fun reading this thread. Both Sofi's and Rob's responses today, plus the pictures, have brought me to happy tears.  Remembering that fabulous wedding is a delight! It was a happy, romantic event that our whole family enjoyed immensely.
> The food was incredible!! Absolutely the best I've ever had at a wedding. I must say that Disney does it right.
> I have a mental picture of Rob and Scott coming down those stairs in the spotlight; they were holding hands and had the happiest of smiles. The music was "Wish Upon a Star", and when I think of it I get goosebumps and tears well in my eyes.
> When I saw the pictures of myself dancing with Rob and Scott, I relived those happy moments. You see, I often prayed that my son would find someone who loved him for himself and whom he could love whole heartedly. Our dear Scott certainly fills that prayer! To be able to celebrate their wedding with so many people in a public venue is something that I only could wish upon a star. For that to be a reality gives me hope that our society may soon be willing to accept our gay sons and daughters for the wonderful, loving people that they are and may even grant them the rights that are theirs for living in this country. Hooray for Rob and Scott and all of those others who are having commitment ceremonies and weddings where they are legal! You are the future!
> I am so proud of Rob and Scott and Sofi and Tosh and Dennis! Having this retelling of that wonderful weekend keeps the fun going!
> Mom Dad MacGregor



Hi, Mom!  

Now, you're making me cry, too!   

Thanks for posting.

Love you!

Rob


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I really like the grand entrance too. I should have Disney build us a staircase.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I really like the grand entrance too. I should have Disney build us a staircase.



Ooh!  Or a trap door, so you could rise up out of the fog in the middle of the dance floor!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Ooh!  Or a trap door, so you could rise up out of the fog in the middle of the dance floor!



I like it! Lets run with it!

I can wear a half mask! Quick, someone teach me Phantom of the Opera songs! 

I'm such a bad ****, I've never seen that show   Please don't take my membership card away.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Cutting the cake was very simple and quick.  We fed each other a piece, and we were done.  The ADH staff wisked the cake away to serve it, and we went back to dancing and mingling.



I just realized.  I hope Randy Chapman got pictures of the toasting flutes and the cake knife & server!

All of them were gifts from Mom & Dad last Chrismas.  They're ingraved to say 

"Rob & Scott
Kungaloosh!"

When ordering the cake topper, the plan was to have it say the same thing, but at the last minute, I switched it to just our names.


----------



## pyr8freak87

Rob's Mom said:


> I have had a great deal of fun reading this thread. Both Sofi's and Rob's responses today, plus the pictures, have brought me to happy tears.  Remembering that fabulous wedding is a delight! It was a happy, romantic event that our whole family enjoyed immensely.
> The food was incredible!! Absolutely the best I've ever had at a wedding. I must say that Disney does it right.
> I have a mental picture of Rob and Scott coming down those stairs in the spotlight; they were holding hands and had the happiest of smiles. The music was "Wish Upon a Star", and when I think of it I get goosebumps and tears well in my eyes.
> When I saw the pictures of myself dancing with Rob and Scott, I relived those happy moments. You see, I often prayed that my son would find someone who loved him for himself and whom he could love whole heartedly. Our dear Scott certainly fills that prayer! To be able to celebrate their wedding with so many people in a public venue is something that I only could wish upon a star. For that to be a reality gives me hope that our society may soon be willing to accept our gay sons and daughters for the wonderful, loving people that they are and may even grant them the rights that are theirs for living in this country. Hooray for Rob and Scott and all of those others who are having commitment ceremonies and weddings where they are legal! You are the future!
> I am so proud of Rob and Scott and Sofi and Tosh and Dennis! Having this retelling of that wonderful weekend keeps the fun going!
> Mom Dad MacGregor



Aw you are such a great mom. So many would be lucky to have mom like you.  Not too many families are as accepting or just have a hard time at accepting the truth.  

Rob, your lucky to have a mom like her.  She almost made me cry!


----------



## rpmdfw

pyr8freak87 said:


> Rob, your lucky to have a mom like her.



I know!  I frequently thank my mom and dad for being the best parents in the whole wide world!


----------



## wallyb

I want the waterproof mascara concession around this joint!


----------



## Rob's Mom

OK, Wally, I will buy mine from you.  We are a sappy bunch, so you might want to invest in Kleenex stock too.


----------



## rpmdfw

Just got off the phone with Scott.

We have the proof books from Randy Chapman! 

    

Not sure how soon we'll be able to post photos, but I'm guessing it won't be much longer.


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> OK, Wally, I will buy mine from you.  We are a sappy bunch, so you might want to invest in Kleenex stock too.



Please, Mom!  Don't encourage him!

It's like feeding a stray dog.  If you encourange him, he'll never leave!


----------



## Rob's Mom

Sorry, Rob. What can I say? He amuses me!


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> Sorry, Rob. What can I say? He amuses me!



OMG!    Don't say that!

There'll be no living with him now!


----------



## rpmdfw

But, if you think he's amusing here.

Check out the Virtual Shower thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> OMG!    Don't say that!
> 
> There'll be no living with him now!



HA! HA ! I'm Mom's new favorite!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> But, if you think he's amusing here.
> 
> Check out the Virtual Shower thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1833498



Are you sure she's ready for that.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Are you sure she's ready for that.



 

I don't think ANYONE is ever ready for that.  But sometimes, you just gotta take the plunge.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I don't think ANYONE is ever ready for that.  But sometimes, you just gotta take the plunge.



Better warn her that she may want to shower - after the shower!


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Eight

So, after cutting the cake, we mingled some more.  At some point they brought out the cake slices.  I took a moment to sit down and enjoy our cake.  They'd given us a slice of each woohoo: I didn't have to choose!) and they were both very, very tasty.  I'm still not sure which I liked better; the chocolate cake with white chocolate mousse filling, or the orange cake with orange mousse filling.  Both were fantastic! The cake is one place where we really splurged, and I had considered switching to one of Disney's more moderately priced cake designs, but seeing it and tasting it, I can say it was totally worth it.  It was perfect for us, and for the dance hall.

And sitting down for a moment was also a welcome treat.  It's hard work having that much fun!  By this point in the evening, I'm sure I looked like a trainwreck.  I was hot, and sweaty, and my shirt kept coming untucked.  I kept trying to look dashing, but I'm sure the effect was quite the opposite.   

Shortly before 9pm, the DJ announced that Illuminations would be starting and that it would be viewable from the patios at Atlantic Dance Hall.  Randy Chapman took us out onto the balcony and took a bunch of pictures of us with the fireworks in the background.  

As we made our way back in, one of my cousins said "Wow, fireworks at your wedding!  That's realy cool!"  And my thought was "and it didn't cost us any extra!" 

 

As we walked past the ADH elevator, the door opened, and there was Geoffrey, waiting for the doors to close again so he could go once more.  That made me smile.  We'd ridden up and down the elevator at the Adventurers Club with him many times, and the look on his face as he happily pressed the buttons of the ADH elevator, was wonderful.  

It was at this point in the evening that some people drifted out.  It was a Sunday night and many of them had to work on Monday.    We thanked them profusely for coming and moved back out onto the dancefloor.

We had asked the DJ to play "Promise" by Kelley Coffey as the last dance of the night.  It's the "We Go On" song that they play after Illuminations at Epcot every night.  We loved the sentiment of the lyrics and while it wasn't right for our first dance, we thought it would be a nice end to the evening, and a chance for eveyone to dance along with us to a beautiful romantic song.

At some point or another, the DJ said "I have this really cool thing that I do with the last dance song, and then I go on to end the evening on a really "up" beat."  I responded "Okay, you're the professional."  

Now here's the deal.  His way may have been better, and people loved what he was doing.  But I really would have rather ended the evening with:

We go on
Moving on through the good times and the tears
Ever on another thousand circles around the sun
A new life has begun
The two of us are one
And we live to keep the promise
We go on
Ever on
We go on

It seemed like a nice closure to me.

Here's what happened.  He announced that it was time for the last dance and asked everyone to join hands and form a circle around us on the dance floor while we danced _alone_ to "Promise". 

It's a four and a half minute song.

And people had been drinking.

And they're an unruly crowd when sober.

So of course, standing around and watching us, didn't last long.  It soon became a "let's all rush into the center, and then back out, and then back in repeatedly, while still holding hands in a circle" thing.

Talk about killing the mood.

Whatever, people were enjoying it.

So then after the song ends, he goes on to play a couple more songs that were more upbeat.  

Somehow that turned into this bizarre strolling conga line sort of thing while we all followed as Sharon led us around the room to "Walking on Sunshine" by Katrina & the Waves.  (How Sharon ended up leading is a mystery to me. We try to let Sharon think she's the "leader" as little as possible.   )

So it was fun, and memorable, and all.  But I can't help but wonder how it would have played out the way Scott and I had requested.

With that the reception was over.  We spoke briefly with the ADH banquet captain about getting the gifts, centerpieces, etc back up to our room (a bellman took it all for us, which made things SO much easier.)

We said goodbye to several people and let everyone know that we'd be continuing the party in the Hospitality Suite, and they were all welcome.

And we strolled out onto the Boardwalk.  It was a beautiful night to hold hands with your partner.  

So we did.



Up next:  The After Party and "You're family is crazy!  He's cooking at midnight!"


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hmmmmm...sometimes "artistes" just need to listen to what the "important" people want. The DJ meant well, I'm sure, but I like the sound of what you had in mind.

What a beautiful reception. Again, thanks for sharing it all with us.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rob's Mom said:


> Sorry, Rob. What can I say? He amuses me!



Hi Rob's Mom!  

Pssst!  I have the bourbon!


----------



## mickeyfan1

This is the best wedding report ever.   Of course I may change my mind after Louie ties the knot, but this is so good.

Rob, you and Scott are an inspiration, your family shows such love and support.  You are on the top ten list for luckiest man on earth for sure.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

mickeyfan1 said:


> This is the best wedding report ever.   Of course I may change my mind after Louie ties the knot, but this is so good.
> 
> Rob, you and Scott are an inspiration, your family shows such love and support.  You are on the top ten list for luckiest man on earth for sure.



I think I can tell you right now I am not as detail oriented as Rob, but I will try to show you guys lots of pictures.


----------



## mickeyfan1

And cake, make sure we get cake.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

cake would be good   That orange cake with orange mousse sounds incredible!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> cake would be good   That orange cake with orange mousse sounds incredible!



Ooooh Is Louie having that!  

Note to self - be nicer to Louie!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Hmmmmm...sometimes "artistes" just need to listen to what the "important" people want. The DJ meant well, I'm sure, but I like the sound of what you had in mind.
> 
> What a beautiful reception. Again, thanks for sharing it all with us.



I don't mean to sound dissatisfied with the DJ.  Far from it.  He was very, very good!  I just wish, I'd insisted on getting him a copy of the music we had.



OrlandoMike said:


> Hi Rob's Mom!
> 
> Pssst!  I have the bourbon!



Mom doesn't drink much in the way of bourbon.  That's Dad, Dennis, & Me.



mickeyfan1 said:


> This is the best wedding report ever.   Of course I may change my mind after Louie ties the knot, but this is so good.
> 
> Rob, you and Scott are an inspiration, your family shows such love and support.  You are on the top ten list for luckiest man on earth for sure.



Thank you for your kind compliment about my weddng report. 

And I'm not one of the top ten luckiest men.  I'm and the NUMBER ONE luckiest man in the universe.  I've got an amazing family, Scott (the most remarkable man I've ever met), Tolliver (the cutest and sweetest little piddle factory anyone has ever seen), and the best friends anyone could ask for (both in "real life" and here on the DIS).  No one is as lucky as I am.  What more could I possibly ask for?  (well, other than Disney re-opening the Adventurers Club, that is?  )



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think I can tell you right now I am not as detail oriented as Rob, but I will try to show you guys lots of pictures.



LOTS of pictures.  We've got them!  The proof books from Randy Chapman are HUGE!  I'm guessing around 1500 pictures. 

I should be able to start posting some next week.  We've got a Halloween Party to get ready for tonight, and I've got inventory at work this weekend (month end, and I'm an accountant).  But they're coming, and they're great! 

And I'll continue to recap the days after the wedding and the honeymoon cruise as well!


----------



## Tinkarella

Coming out of lurkdom here to tell you Rob how much I have enjoyed reading your wedding report!  You made me laugh, you made me cry...and so did your mom.  What a wonderful testament to love you and your family are.  Blessings to you all for a lifetime of love and happiness.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh, you didn't sound like you were unhappy with the DJ! Far from it. I think you took everything in stride (remarkably well too)!

The luckiest man on earth. That's one powerful statement to be able to make! 

Looking forward to the 1500 photos!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Oh, you didn't sound like you were unhappy with the DJ! Far from it. I think you took everything in stride (remarkably well too)!



I did take it in stride remarkably well, didn't I?    



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> The luckiest man on earth. That's one powerful statement to be able to make!



And I don't make it lightly, either; but it is true.   



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Looking forward to the 1500 photos!



Don't know that I'll post all 1500 of them!   

But here's one to tide you all over:


----------



## PghLybrt

Wow!  I can't wait for the rest of the photos!!!


As for the Dj , you are probably no worse than me!  (actually I know I would be worse.  I would have the entire night done on my ipod.  I cant help it!) I am glad everything went on without to many small little tiny glitches!  It sounds like a wonderful day!!!


----------



## 29apr00

Yeah Pictures are coming up!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## Rob's Mom

OrlandoMike said:


> Hi Rob's Mom!
> 
> Pssst!  I have the bourbon!



Yes!!  And I understand you make snowcones too!!


----------



## pkldy34

Rob's Mom said:


> Yes!!  And I understand you make snowcones too!!



 Can I have a snowcone too?    You know Mom shouldn't drink alone.


----------



## saffy

I'm another one who came to read this after hearing about Mary Kaye's cruise, and I have to say, I'm glad she directed me here!  Even if I'm reading at work, with tears streaming down my face.  I always cry at weddings, and reading all about yours has brought tears to my face a number of times.   I always get emotional when I hear about people truly in love making a commitment to spend their lives devoted to each other, and it sounds like you and Scott really did that in grand style.

Best of  luck to you both!


----------



## retiredkid

yet another one jumping on board at MK's suggestion.......  I love love LOVE your report.  You can actually feel your love and excitement in your writing.  It's like I was an invited guest.  I thank you for sharing.


----------



## rpmdfw

Tinkarella said:


> Coming out of lurkdom here to tell you Rob how much I have enjoyed reading your wedding report!  You made me laugh, you made me cry...and so did your mom.  What a wonderful testament to love you and your family are.  Blessings to you all for a lifetime of love and happiness.



Thanks.  Glad you're enjoying it!



saffy said:


> I'm another one who came to read this after hearing about Mary Kaye's cruise, and I have to say, I'm glad she directed me here!  Even if I'm reading at work, with tears streaming down my face.  I always cry at weddings, and reading all about yours has brought tears to my face a number of times.   I always get emotional when I hear about people truly in love making a commitment to spend their lives devoted to each other, and it sounds like you and Scott really did that in grand style.
> 
> Best of  luck to you both!



"Grand Style".  I like that.  I'll be using that one.  Happy to have made you cry!  (oh, wait, that didn't come out right, did it?)



retiredkid said:


> yet another one jumping on board at MK's suggestion.......  I love love LOVE your report.  You can actually feel your love and excitement in your writing.  It's like I was an invited guest.  I thank you for sharing.



Okay, I should hire Mary Kaye to be my publicist!  Let's get a book deal and hit the lecture circuit or something!   

Seriously, though.  Thank you for your kind words.  And if just reading about it is like being an invited guest, the crashers could have saved us all the drama and just read about it afterward!


----------



## rpmdfw

Picture time!
Rehearsal:





Before the wedding





























"Oops, we forgot to find a bride!"





More to follow


----------



## rpmdfw

More before the ceremony:

















Ceremony:













After the ceremony:













































Hold on!  There's more!


----------



## rpmdfw

On the Boardwalk:













Reception:


----------



## wallyb

Rob they're all great -
but my fav is the one one the benches at boardwalk.
don't now why - it just seem so authentic - for lack of a better word


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

They are all WONDERFUl -- but my favorite is the two of you in your shades, peeking out from behind the sculpture. You look like spys.


----------



## PghLybrt

Omg   they are all great!!!!!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Great pictures.

In case either of you decides to give up your gayness, I'll take you in.  Hell I'll take you in anyway, what a couple of hotties!


----------



## Sillyminny40

Wow! Great photos!  
I love the one a la Blue Brothers but also really think the one in front of the window at the top of the stairs is just lovely. 
Thank you for sharing with us all.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wicked!!! 

I particularly like the one with your reflection in the mirrored lens.


----------



## tammydel

These are awesome wedding pictures.  Your photographer has a great eye and some cool creative ideas!  (Or were those your ideas??)
I have to say that I really enjoyed your wedding pictures for another selfish reason.  They were some of the BEST pictures of the Adventurer'S Club I've ever seen.  Whenever I'm missing it, or telling someone who never got to go about it, I'll have to show them this thread!
Thanks for posting them.
Tammy


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob they're all great -
> but my fav is the one one the benches at boardwalk.
> don't now why - it just seem so authentic - for lack of a better word



I don't know that I could pick a single favorite, myself.  (Actually, picking photos for the album is going to be very difficult, as is picking one for the thank you cards),  But I do understand what you mean about that pic.  It's got a very relaxed, casual feeling to it.  Not "too posed".



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> They are all WONDERFUl -- but my favorite is the two of you in your shades, peeking out from behind the sculpture. You look like spys.



Shhh!  Don't blow our cover!   



PghLybrt said:


> Omg   they are all great!!!!!



  and the 42 I posted are just the tip of the iceberg!  There are SO many great pictues!



mickeyfan1 said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> In case either of you decides to give up your gayness, I'll take you in.  Hell I'll take you in anyway, what a couple of hotties!



Wow, thanks!     I'm flattered and creeped out all at once by that compliment!   



Sillyminny40 said:


> Wow! Great photos!
> I love the one a la Blue Brothers but also really think the one in front of the window at the top of the stairs is just lovely.
> Thank you for sharing with us all.



Looking like the Blues Brothers wasn't really the intention, but with our suits, and my sunglasses (it's the one perscription pair of sunglasses I own . . .) it just sort of happened.  Still looks pretty cool, though.



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Wicked!!!
> 
> I particularly like the one with your reflection in the mirrored lens.



I really liked that, too!  But that's why we hired him, his work is so amazing, and in that kind of "off the wall" style that we really like.



tammydel said:


> These are awesome wedding pictures.  Your photographer has a great eye and some cool creative ideas!  (Or were those your ideas??)
> I have to say that I really enjoyed your wedding pictures for another selfish reason.  They were some of the BEST pictures of the Adventurer'S Club I've ever seen.  Whenever I'm missing it, or telling someone who never got to go about it, I'll have to show them this thread!
> Thanks for posting them.
> Tammy



Yeah.  Looking at these pix definitely made us nostalgic for the club.   

Some the pictures were our idea (anything that is a specific location at the Adventurers club like the mask room, "our chairs", the bookcase, etc), most of the really cool ideas were Randy's idea though.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I don't know that I could pick a single favorite, myself.  (Actually, picking photos for the album is going to be very difficult, as is picking one for the thank you cards),  But I don understand what you mean about that pic.  It's got a very relaxed, casual feeling to it.  Not "too posed".



Yeah it just feels very real. 
Like we're seeing a nice "smaller" moment.
I just like it.


----------



## figment52

I just found this today on the wedding board and I want to add my congratulations to you both (you congratulate the grooms and best wishes to the brides- right?).  

I read the entire wedding today and was brought to tears time and time again.  Your ceremony was amazing and so moving and the personal touches were wonderful.  I was so touched by your entire story.  I am so happy for you both.  I hope others are as fortunate as you to have the love and support you have found in each other.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pixie08

Congratulations!

Beautiful pics. I absolutely adore your cake, the deco design goes perfectly with ADH- so gorgeous!


----------



## IndyBride

rpmdfw said:


> So many people were shocked that we had an open bar.  Not sure why.
> 
> If you go over to the Disney Weddings & Honeymoons board, you'd think that opting for a cash-bar was a death-penalty offense.  I assumed it was very rare.
> 
> That didn't play into our decision making, though.  Our thought was, "Folks have travelled a long way to join us here and it costs a lot of money to attend a wedding, the least we can do is provide good food and an open bar."



A cash bar? Let's call it what it really is... a wedding abomination!!



pkldy34 said:


> Anyway Rob and Scott had their cake cutting moment and they took the cake away!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Haha!!! I just catered a wedding and as we were cutting the cake in the kitchen we had like five grown adults come wandering in wondering where the cake went!!
> 
> 
> 
> kingLouiethe1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the grand entrance too. I should have Disney build us a staircase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. And if you can have the completion date by, oh I don't, April 23 I will send you a thank you card!!
> 
> 
> 
> rpmdfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh!  Or a trap door, so you could rise up out of the fog in the middle of the dance floor!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh- I like this much better!!!
> 
> 
> So, it has been a while since I've checked in and I have to thank you for all the detail you go into. Your storytelling is so fun to read. Although, did I miss the follow up story to the wedding crashers??
> 
> Your pictures are beautiful! The picture of you watching your DH and your mother dancing was wonderful! You looked so proud and happy. My fav picture that you posted was the one on the benches. Thanks for not making us wait long between chapters!
Click to expand...


----------



## rpmdfw

figment52 said:


> I just found this today on the wedding board and I want to add my congratulations to you both (you congratulate the grooms and best wishes to the brides- right?).
> 
> I read the entire wedding today and was brought to tears time and time again.  Your ceremony was amazing and so moving and the personal touches were wonderful.  I was so touched by your entire story.  I am so happy for you both.  I hope others are as fortunate as you to have the love and support you have found in each other.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Thank You!   



pixie08 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Beautiful pics. I absolutely adore your cake, the deco design goes perfectly with ADH- so gorgeous!



It really did, didn't it.  Clearly, I have exceptional taste!   Why else would I have chosen Scott?



IndyBride said:


> A cash bar? Let's call it what it really is... a wedding abomination!!



Actually, this is the first family wedding any of us remembers that DIDN'T have a cash bar.  In Colorado, New Mexico, & Texas it's very common, and people expect it.  I don't see how it's all that bad.  We simply chose to pay for cocktails considering how many people travelled from very far away to attend.



IndyBride said:


> So, it has been a while since I've checked in and I have to thank you for all the detail you go into. Your storytelling is so fun to read. Although, did I miss the follow up story to the wedding crashers??



It's post #1508 on page 101



IndyBride said:


> Your pictures are beautiful! The picture of you watching your DH and your mother dancing was wonderful! You looked so proud and happy.



That was a good one, but I like this one better:




 



IndyBride said:


> My fav picture that you posted was the one on the benches.



The one on the benches is a good one.  I like it a lot. 



IndyBride said:


> Thanks for not making us wait long between chapters!



C'mon!  I gave y'all a bunch of pictures to look at!  That took a while to format, thank you very much!  The next installment is coming!

 yeesh, you people are demanding!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, and one more photo that I've got ready to post.

Remember me talking about getting our entire "Florida Family" to pose for pictures?

Here's one of Randy's pictures of us:






I just love it.


----------



## 29apr00

awesome pictures!  Randy did another great job!    I also like the one where you are peeking around the statue!


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> awesome pictures!  Randy did another great job!    I also like the one where you are peeking around the statue!



I have nothing but glowing praise for Randy Chapman!

He was ideal!  His work is beautiful, but he was inobtrusive during our wedding & reception.  

PLUS he was much less expensive that going with Disney photography, and we get SO much more for the price.


----------



## NWOhioAngela

We haven't seen all your Randy shots yet, but so far these are all great. Personally, I don't like it when they take all the funky angled shots like "look at me, I'm so artistic and edgy" so I'm really impressed with these.

Thanks for sharing your happy day with us. It looks just lovely.


----------



## Saxton

Great pictures Rob!  You both look so relaxed like you're enjoying every moment.  By the way, I love your rings - I'm sure you posted a picture of them during the planning stage but I must have missed it.


----------



## Babka

Rob, I am a "lurker" on your thread.  I just want to thank you so very very much for taking the time to post your wedding report and beautiful pictures. 

I've enjoyed reading your report and viewing your photos!

I wish you and Scott (and Tolliver!) much love, laughs, good times together, but most of all - happiness!  

~Carol~


----------



## Cinderella&Dopey

Congrats! Hope you both have a happy life together! BTW you the the cutest dog EVER!!


----------



## rpmdfw

NWOhioAngela said:


> We haven't seen all your Randy shots yet, but so far these are all great. Personally, I don't like it when they take all the funky angled shots like "look at me, I'm so artistic and edgy" so I'm really impressed with these.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your happy day with us. It looks just lovely.



Randy did a couple of shots at an angle, but nothing that's "edgy for edginess sake" if you know what I mean.  And they're all so good!



Saxton said:


> Great pictures Rob!  You both look so relaxed like you're enjoying every moment.  By the way, I love your rings - I'm sure you posted a picture of them during the planning stage but I must have missed it.



We really were enjoying each moment.  Several people had told us to "be in the moment" and enjoy the ride.  I'm glad we took their advice.  

I love how the sheer joy is captured in these photos.  We really were having that much fun.  It's good that it shows.



Babka said:


> Rob, I am a "lurker" on your thread.  I just want to thank you so very very much for taking the time to post your wedding report and beautiful pictures.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading your report and viewing your photos!
> 
> I wish you and Scott (and Tolliver!) much love, laughs, good times together, but most of all - happiness!
> 
> ~Carol~



Thanks!  It's been my pleasure!  And I'm not done yet!   



Cinderella&Dopey said:


> Congrats! Hope you both have a happy life together! BTW you the the cutest dog EVER!!



I know!  Tolliver is so sweet and so cute, (and SUCH a handful sometimes!)  We love him, he knows we love him, and he loves us back.  There's nothing in the world better than getting home from work to find Scott holding Tolliver at the door.  Both ready to give me kisses and Tolliver's tail wagging like crazy.  Like I said, luckiest man in the universe!


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Nine

After leaving the reception at Atlantic Dance Hall at 10:00pm, Scott and I, along with several other people walked back to the Hospitality Suite.  Once I was sure we had enough supplies and that there was someone there to welcome more people when they arrived, Scott and I ducked out quickly to our own room to change clothes.  We got there as the bellman was unloading presents and wedding supplies.  We tipped him and told him to leave them all in the living room, as we were going to change clothes in the bedroom (we were in a one bedroom suite, with Dennis in the adjoining studio.  It worked out very well).  A quick change of clothes into a polo shirt and shorts (and barefeet, a day in dress shoes had left my feet ready to relax!) and I headed back to the Hospitality Suite.

Several people shouted "no, fair!" when they saw that we had changed clothes.  I told them to deal with it, because I wasn't putting the suit back on!   

And from then on it was pretty much a repeat of the night before.  People being social, relaxing, sipping on cocktails, muching on snacks, and already beginning to reminisce over things that had happened during the ceremony or reception.  

Several of our Adventurers Club friends commented on how nice it was to have the pre-ceremony time to mingle in the club without the crowds or stress of the club's closing to deal with.  It was a relaxing way to say goodbye and have some closure on our terms.  People agreed that we'd done the right thing by not switching venues.  

Several other people were amazed that we hadn't rehearsed any of the New Member Induction Ceremony that we'd done before the reception.  Scott and I had a vague idea of what our parts would be, but had no idea what Glen & Pippa would do for the announcement or what Sharon and Joe would do to lead into the song.  Apparently our years of watching, had paid off because everyone had thought that we had scripted and rehearsed the whole thing.  

Shortly before midnight, our friend Joe comes up to me and says "You're family is crazy".  I replied "Um, yeah, and?"  to which he responded "your brother is cooking clams.  At midnight!".  "Oh yeah," I said, "I asked him to."

At some point during the reception Molly had come over and told me that her gift to us would need to be refrigerated as soon as possible, and she'd already talked to Dennis and he'd take care of it.  While eating dinner, I asked Dennis what the deal was.  He said that Molly had brought a cooler full of clams from Cedar Key, and he'd already made arrangements to get them into the fridge in our room.

I turned to Scott and asked, "Do you like clams?".  He said he didn't.  I turned back to Dennis and said "you want them?  Neither of us likes them."  Dennis pointed out that he was leaving after breakfast in the morning, and had no way to keep them cool flying into Alberquerque and then driving into the mountains of Southwestern Colorado.  (Dennis is the executive chef at this really cool resort--Dunton Hot Springs).  My response was, "whatever, cook them in the Hospitality Suite if you want" and forgot all about them.  Until I found out he actually was making clams.  Molly had packed them with a head of garlic and two sticks of margarine (which we had to keep Dennis from throwing in the trash "This isn't BUTTER!").  

So he made a midnight snack for everyone.  It smelled delicious.  I'm not a big fan of clams, but I had one that night and thought it was pretty good.  

Dennis called Room Service and tried to get a loaf of French Bread, but they didn't have any.  He was appalled.  He sent Kyle out to the Hess station near the Boardwalk to see if they had any (and Kyle graciously drove my cousin Dana back to her hotel in the process) No go.  Dennis wasn't happy, but no one else seemed to care.  They thought the clams were very good.   So we'll be known for having the wedding that started with champagne punch and a skit, a ceremony in a place with crazy crap on the walls, a reception in a dance palace featuring fireworks, and a midnight clambake.  Well, we wanted it to be unique!     I guess it was.

People started to say their goodbyes and head out after 1:00am.  We made plans with our friends to clean up the Hospitality Suite in the morning so we could check out of it, and then head over to Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival that afternoon.

Scott and I made it back to our room sometime after 2:00 in the morning.  We were wiped.  But still giddy with the sheer joy of it all.  We climbed into bed, and held each other while going over some of our favorite moments from our "big day" before falling into the sleep of the truly exhausted.

And with that our day was over.  Looking back, I wouldn't change a thing.  Not everything was perfect, but everything was perfectly fine.  There were bumps along the journey, but nothing we couldn't easily sidestep.  And even those have become stories that we'll tell for a long time and laugh.  So that bit of good comes out of the bad.

Up next: Day Five:Epcot with the crazy Florida Family.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh gosh, we LOVE clams! LOL. Nice ending to a beautiful day.

I can only imagine how exhausted you both were. Good for you for changing and wearing your "fair beets" as a little one in our family used to say. LOL

You know? Like so many of us who are reading your wonderful reports, I feel as though I was there too! Thank you!


----------



## pyr8freak87

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Wicked!!!
> 
> I particularly like the one with your reflection in the mirrored lens.



I agree!  I really liked this one...It's different...I like different...but then of course I am different....


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

You ARE?!  

LOL! Makes a couple of us now.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, it appears that we've chosen a picture to send out with Thank You notes.

Many of our favorite photos wouldn't work, because in a wallet size, we needed something that would feature us prominently.  Some of our our favorite pix were ones where we're off to the side or in one of the arches at the Adventurers Club, and we would have been far too small if such a picture was printed as a wallet size.  

We also wanted a picture that was inside the Adventurers Club.  That was just a matter of personal preference.

There there were all of the "That's a good picture of you, but look how fat I am in that picture" considerations. (and there were a LOT of those conversations.   )

So here it is:






It got a bit darker when we resized it (the pictures you've been seeing are roughly 25% of the original size.  Randy shoots really high quality shots, but they're HUGE!  I've been resizing them before posting them so you can see them.  

At any rate, this picture is a bit lighter in actuality, so the wallets won't be so dark.


----------



## 29apr00

great choice for thank you notes!!


----------



## Kimberly815

The pictures are beautiful!!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Inspired choice for your thank you photo


----------



## rpmdfw

29apr00 said:


> great choice for thank you notes!!





Kimberly815 said:


> The pictures are beautiful!!!





WithDisneySpirit said:


> Inspired choice for your thank you photo




Thanks!

Now the even more daunting task of picking photos for albums is upon us. 

Plus we've got to write thank you notes!


----------



## pyr8freak87

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> You ARE?!
> 
> LOL! Makes a couple of us now.



 So, that makes me perfectly normal around here?  Aw nuts... wait, is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## pyr8freak87

Oh and by the way, nice choice on the pic, you both turned out great no matter what you say.  Good luck on the album photos now...that would be the hardest thing for me...


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Five - Monday September 29th Part 1

On the day after the wedding, we slept in, had breakfast in bed, and just relaxed and enjoyed ourselves.

 

AS IF!  

We were up at the crack of dawn!  (Okay, so it was closer to 8:00am, but it FELT like the crack of dawn).  I got up and showered, letting Scott sleep in for a little bit of extra naptime.  When I was done showering, I woke Scott up as gently as I could (none of the usual jumping up and down on the bed banging a pot and a pan together that morning, it was a special occasion) for his shower.  I got dressed and told him I was heading down to the Hospitality Suite to start cleaning up and packing things.

I got to the suite, and started gathering things together and throwing things away.  We had a lot of beer and sodas left!     Once I had everything gathered in one place, I began packing everything into a large plastic bin, the large cooler, and one of the suitcases.  (We were able to use the other plastic bin to pack up wedding presents later that night, which was a huge help.)

I had pretty much gotten everything packed when Jodie and Randy arrived.  They helped me finish cleaning the kitchen/dining room and packing.  We were sitting around drinking sodas when Scott got there.  

We let Jodie & Randy know that we'd be back shortly, but we wanted to run down the hall to see Dennis before my Dad took him to the airport.  I was bummed that Dennis had to leave without having been able to hit any of the Food & Wine Festival, but was extremely happy that he'd been able to get away from his new job for a few days in order to join us for the wedding.  

When we got down to my parents' room, we discovered that Sofia was there as well, and they'd ordered the "family breakfast" from room service.  It's supposed to serve four people.  The six of us all ate, and no one felt shorted.  Rushed, yes.  Shorted, no.  We were glad to spend a little bit of time with my family, and breakfast was a great idea!  But we had to get back to the suite so we could finish up and check out of there.  

We said our good-bye to Dennis, and headed back down the hall to the suite again.   When we got there, Rande and Kyle had joined Randy & Jodie, and were completely done cleaning up.  They'd taken the trash down the hall, they'd re-arranged all the furniture back into it's original configuration, and they'd even moved the DVD player from the back bedroom we'd set up for the kids to the TV in the living room.  

Did I mention how amazingly awesome our friends are?  Cuz they ROCK!

We were soon joined by Tyler, Cat, Pippa, & Glen, and we hauled evertying out of the room to be held in the bell closet until later, checked out of the amazing 3 bedroom Grand Villa that had been our base of operations for two days, picked up two "Just Married Buttons", and walked over to Epcot.

Some quick thoughts on the Grand Villa:  It was PERFECT for what we needed in a gathering place for the night before the wedding and for right after the reception.  It was big enough, private, and comfortable.  Thank god for DVC points, because we'd never have been able to afford paying $1250 a night for it.  We don't regret spending the points on it, though, because it worked out so well. 

Can I just say, that if you're going to the Food & Wine Festival, it's SO nice to walk from your hotel room to the International Gateway and into Epcot.  Especially on a beautiful morning in late September when you're with great friends.  

We went to Future World and road Soarin' before heading back to World Showcase and the Food & Wine Festival booths.  I love the F&W Festival!  It's our favorite time of year at WDW.  I couldn't tell you tell you much of what we tried that day.  I know I had the escargot and pomegranate kir.  SO good!  Cat tried my kir, and we had to go back and get one for her.

When we got to the New Zealand booth, Glen wasn't sure if he would like the sauce they were puting on the lamb sandwich (lamb sliders) so he asked, "What's on the lamb slider?" and the guy behind the counter went "Um . . . LAMB?"   Poor Glen.  We all laughed.  And he's never going to live it down.  Just recently someone sent a group email to all of us and reminded us that the lamb slider contains LAMB.  It's not going to die any time soon.  

While sitting in the shade in Germany, Sharon called to let us know and Joe had arrived at Epcot, and wanted to know where we were.  I said.  In line at Philharmagic.  She didn't believe me.  So I acted aghast that she thought I was being insincere, and handed the phone to Rande.  She promptly told Sharon that she hadn't seen a line this long at Philharmagic in quite a while.   .

Sharon wasn't amused and told us they'd meet us in China.  (Not sure how she knew we were close to China, but with Sharon it's better not to ask.   )  

So we got to China, and I have to say.  Rob was TIRED!  It had been a really long day the day before, and it was getting hot.  So I suggested that we head in to the waiting area for the "Reflections of China" film to sit in the nice, dark, cool air conditioning.  After sitting through two load-ins for the movie, Randy declared that we'd rested enough and he was going to get more food!  So we followed him out.  

When we got to Mexico, we ran into another friend who was off that day and he took a picture of us together.  





We spent some more time roaming from booth to booth, before Scott and I decided we were going to head back to our room for a nap.  We thanked everyone and walked back to the Boardwalk.  On the way we called my parents and worked out a plan to have dinner with them at Spoodles and then open presents that night after dinner.   

More to come . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Five - Monday September 29th Part 2

So, we've got an interesting observation on the "Just Married" buttons.  When either Scott or I was alone, we got a "Congratulations" from every CM we encountered.  When we were amongst our group of friends.  They'd see the buttons.  Look confusedly at the buttons, then the various females in our group, and then say nothing.  It became fairly clear that rather than saying something WRONG, they were going to say nothing at all.     Even when it was just Scott and me, we rarely got any acknowledgement for the buttons.  I think they were too afraid to congratulate two guys, then find out that the "wives" were in the bathroom or something.  A couple of times the CM would just ask.  "Oh, newlyweds!  Who got married?" and Scott and I would say we did, pointing back and forth between us.  In those instances, the CM would very warmly congratulate us, and ask where we're from and how we met.  I just found it interesting how the CMs handled it.  And find it interesting how their reactions differed from those on the Boat during the cruise. (but more on that later).

So as we walked back to the Boardwalk we figured we'd better head over to our house and see if any more packages had been delivered.  We didn't want wedding presents sitting up against the front door overnight. 

So we drove home and found . . . no packages.  We didn't stay long, and headed back to the Boardwalk and a short nap before dinner.

That was a GOOD NAP!  

We met my parents and Rose (Rose is my Mom's friend from when they were kids, remember?  She was staying on with us for a few days) for dinner.  I asked Rose and Mom how they'd enjoyed tea.  Mom had invited the aunts, girl cousins, and ladies who were friends of the family to join her for afternoon tea at the Grand Floridian the day after the wedding.  Mom thanked us for suggesting it to her.  They'd all had a great time.

At Spoodles we decided to skip ordering dinner and just ordered every appetizer on the menu for the five of us to split.  It was a great meal.

After dinner, we went back up to our one-bedroom suite with Mom, Dad, & Rose and opened wedding presents.

I was, and still am competely blown away and touched by the generosity of our family and friends.  We got some fantastic gifts, but to be honest, it was just embarassingly too much.  Not that we're giving any of it BACK, mind you; but we were surprised.  Happily so.

We stayed in the living room of our suite and socialized until it about ten o'clock and then we all headed off to bed.


Next up, I'll combine Tuesday and Wednesday in one installment, and after that I'll be able to talk about the BOAT!


----------



## retiredkid

another great update about another great day !!   Can';t wait to read more.   I love your choice for your thank you cards.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Interesting commentary on the buttons. Will be waiting to see how the DCL experience compared.

Nice to know how you liked the GV. We like to stay at BCV or BWV for the FWF for the very reasons you say. It's just too convenient to walk out of your resort and enter the IG! :yes:

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## 29apr00

Can't wait to hear about the cruise!!  

interesting observation about the buttons.   In a big group, it seems as if the CM"s would just issue a blanket "Congratulations to the newlyweds"


----------



## Philadisney

Hi Rob - I just came across your wedding report and have spent the past 2 days reading through it all.  what a wonderful wedding! i am one of those people who foolishly thought the AC would always be there for me to check out, so I didn't visit it until my most recent trip this past September.  I regret that I didn't spend more time there over the past years.   It seems like your wedding was the perfect send off for such a special place and I've loved reading all about your fantastic wedding.  Congrats to you and Scott!


----------



## rpmdfw

Philadisney said:


> Hi Rob - I just came across your wedding report and have spent the past 2 days reading through it all.  what a wonderful wedding! i am one of those people who foolishly thought the AC would always be there for me to check out, so I didn't visit it until my most recent trip this past September.  I regret that I didn't spend more time there over the past years.   It seems like your wedding was the perfect send off for such a special place and I've loved reading all about your fantastic wedding.  Congrats to you and Scott!



Thanks, and welcome!  If you've got a couple more days to kill, go find the virtual shower thread.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Six - Tuesday September 30th

Tuesday was a very uneventful day.  So uneventful that recapping it would bore ME.  I therefore, will not be boring YOU with it either.   

Basically, we checked out of the Boardwalk Villas and went back home to our house, and that was it.

Amidst the whirlwind of packing up at Disney and unpacking at home, the highlight of our day was picking up Tolliver (and MacGregor, of course) from the vet's office.  In the past, Tolliver has been reluctant to leave the vet's office after being boarded or just dropped off for treatment (as I mentioned, they love him to pieces and spoil him rotten  ).  That day, was different.  He was very happy to see his daddies and was very excited to come home with us.  And we were very happy to have him home again.

The other highlight of the day was after dinner (for the life of me, I can't remember what we ate, or even if we went out.  Like I said, it's not worth recapping  ) we cut into the top layer of our wedding cake and had it for dessert!    The yellow cake with buttercream frosting filling was as delicious as the other two flavors had been.  

I know a lot of people said we should save the top layer for our first anniversary, but things are tricky with anniversaries.  We're not going to celebrate ours on September 28th.  We're going ot continue to celebrate June 4th the way we always have.  September was just the celebration, June 4th is still our day.  If marriage is ever a legal option for us, we'll rethink that (or get married on June 4th . . .  )  Aside from all of that, we didn't have room for it in the freezer, and we've ordered cakes from Disney before.  We'll just do it again if we ever decide we want one.  One of the perks of living in the area is we can get WDW food items when we want to, not just when we're on vacation.

Which leads us to . . .

Day Seven - Wednesday October 1st

We got up early and headed off to the Magic Kingdom with Mom and Sofia.  We were meeting Dana, Daya, and my Aunt Nel for breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table.  This is something that I had wanted to do for a while, and Dana had invited us to enjoy it with them.  I'm glad she did.  We enjoyed it;  though it is kind of one of those "Okay, we've done it, no need to go back again" things.

While waiting for Dana, Nel, & Daya behind the castle, we came across the Fairy Godmother.




She also looked confusedly at the "Just Married Buttons" and said nothing.   

After our encounter with the FGM, the other members of our party arrived and we checked in at the podium and were told that they'd be ready for us at the next seating in approximately 20 minutes.  

Since we had time to kill, Scott and I headed down to the wishing well, to throw our customary "thank you" coins into it. 





From the wishing well, we saw some characters that we'd never been able to get close to:  The Ugly Stepsisters, and Evil Stepmother!  And they only had two people in line!  We ran down to snag pictures with them.




One look the buttons and we got "Are you wearing those because you want to marry US?"  from the stepsisters.  I said, "No, we got married to each other on Sunday!"  To which the stepmother said, "And why weren't WE invited?".     I let her know that it was a small family affair, and assured her that we hadn't invited Cinderella either.  "I should think NOT!  Where did this small family wedding take place?"  Scott said, "At the Adventurers Club" at which all three of them widened their eyes and the stepmother said "Oh, I've heard of that place.  Girls, you remember we've heard of that place."  They nodded.  "They say the walls talk to you there.  We don't like talking walls.  Or talking animals either, for that matter."   

They were great!   When we were done, Sofia moved up to hand Scott the camera and get her own picture with them.  They asked her how she knew "those two".  She said "They're my brothers!"  Which got the most hilarious reactions from the stepsisters.  "But they said they just got married!"  To which Sofia calmly explained that I was her brother, but now Scott is her brother TOO.  They accepted that, and posed for her picture.





From there, we made our way back to the castle, and were ushered into our "audience" with Cinderella.  




In this picture, we've got Scott, Sofia, Rob, Cinderella, Dana, Aunt Nel, and Mom.  Daya is the little one in front, of course.  And Miss Daya got some special "princess to princess" attention as well.





After the pictures, Cinderella spotted our buttons and was the exception to the rule.  She didn't hesitate, and positively gushed her congratulations for us, and thanked us for sharing our happiness with "all of us".   

Breakfast was pretty good, and it was delightful watching Daya interact with the princesses.  Like I said earlier.  I'm very glad we did it, but we don't feel the need to go back.

After breakfast we said our goodbyes to Dana, Daya, & Aunt Nel; letting all of them know that they're always welcome to come visit us.  Sofia stayed with them for the day, while Scott and I went home with Mom.

We spent the afternoon running errands and getting things ready for company that night and preparing things to pack for our trip on the boat.  

That evening, since it was our last night in town while Pippa & Glen were still in the country, and the night before my Mom's birthday, we decided that a stress-free get together at our house was in order.  In addition to Mom, Dad, Sofia, & Rose (who were all staying at the house with us) we were joined by Pippa, Glen, Sharon, Joe, Tyler, & Cat for a casual "grill out on the patio" evening accompanied by birthday cake.  

We had a very nice time.  We were sad to say "farewell" to Glen & Pippa until they come back next year, but we were so glad they'd made the trip for Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.

After saying our good-nights to everyone, we headed off to our bedroom and despite being pretty durned tired, we packed for the cruise (I know, I know, we totally should have done that sooner, but we didn't).

And then we crashed.  And since we were going to be away for the next three nights, Tolliver got to sleep on the big bed, curled up between his daddies.   

Next up, getting to the boat, getting onto the boat, getting a cocktail on the boat


----------



## retiredkid

great update and pics!!  looking forward to hearing about the cruise!!


----------



## wallyb

Are there honeymoon shots coming up?  
You know what I mean... "those" honeymoon shots. 
Va-va-va voom!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Next up, getting to the boat, getting onto the boat, getting a cocktail on the boat



You're still calling it a boat!   

I hope Shrek, a Navy vet, doesn't have to see this on Veterans day no less!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You're still calling it a boat!
> 
> I hope Shrek, a Navy vet, doesn't have to see this on Veterans day no less!




Why?   

The navy doesn't operate the Disney boats.

The navy has different boats.

Let's look at the primary definition of "boat" shall we:  



> a vessel for transport by water, constructed to provide buoyancy by excluding water and shaped to give stability and permit propulsion.



Does the Disney Wonder fit this definition?  Why yes, yes it does.

Are there boats that are not ships?  Yes.

Are there ships that are not boats?  No.

If you want to argue about semantics, go argue with the folks on the community board.  I think they're trying to grapple with "marriage" again.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Did you skip the life boat drill?

Too many Mai Tai's?

"When the ship goes down, you will be looking for the boat!"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Did you skip the life boat drill?
> 
> Too many Mai Tai's?
> 
> "When the ship goes down, you will be looking for the boat!"



We went to the life boat drill.  They explained how if the big boat is in trouble, you get into the little boats.

We had a girl telling us about the little boats, but one section over there was a real hottie telling people about their little boat.  

"Did she say something?"  

"I don't know, I was looking at him" (points)

"I know!  Great legs!"

And then the little boat conversation was over and we went back to our room.


----------



## jamieandben

The old name for DCL was THE BIG RED BOAT


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> The old name for DCL was THE BIG RED BOAT



The big red boat was never, ever DCL!  It was ghetto Premere cruise lines, and yes...THAT WAS A BOAT!  

Granted, it did have Disney characters for a while, and that's where Disney played and "tweeked" the idea of a cruise line.  The Disney *ships*....are about 3.5 times the size of the premiere *boats*.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Are there honeymoon shots coming up?
> You know what I mean... "those" honeymoon shots.
> Va-va-va voom!




Well?


----------



## NWOhioAngela

OrlandoMike said:


> The big red boat was never, ever DCL!  It was ghetto Premere cruise lines, and yes...THAT WAS A BOAT!



I was on that vessel once. Even calling it a "boat" is generous. Not good.


----------



## jamieandben

Sorry Mike  
Rob its a SHIP not a BOAT
Can you get your teeth out of my butt now mike.


----------



## OrlandoMike

NWOhioAngela said:


> I was on that vessel once. Even calling it a "boat" is generous. Not good.



When DCL first started the big red boats were still in operation.  You could literally stand on top of the Magic and look down (about 6 stories) at those poor people on that boat, one hot tub, and one tiki bar.  I felt so bad for them!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> Can you get your teeth out of my butt now mike.




Sorry, too much coffee today.....


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Are there honeymoon shots coming up?
> You know what I mean... "those" honeymoon shots.
> Va-va-va voom!





wallyb said:


> Well?




If by "those" shots, you mean what I think you mean, then no.  We completely forgot to take pictures of the food on the boat!  

I know, I know.  I'm kicking myself for not having Scott photograph the meals before we dug in, but it was so yummy, that I forgot all about the "food porn".

Forgive me?


----------



## jamieandben

Thats OK i kinda liked it.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Thats OK i kinda liked it.



Kinda?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Kinda?



I was trying to be good... this is the dis boards.
Who do you think i am... Wally?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> If by "those" shots, you mean what I think you mean, then no.  We completely forgot to take pictures of the food on the boat!
> 
> I know, I know.  I'm kicking myself for not having Scott photograph the meals before we dug in, but it was so yummy, that I forgot all about the "food porn".
> 
> Forgive me?



Good gawwd.  
So I guess the "wife swap party" I had planned when down that way is out?
I guess it'll have to be a recipe swap.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Good gawwd.
> So I guess the "wife swap party" I had planned when down that way is out?
> I guess it'll have to be a recipe swap.



I don't have a wife.   

What kind of recipes do you want?  I've got lots!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I don't have a wife.
> 
> What kind of recipes do you want?  I've got lots!



Oy vey!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oy vey!



Oy vey?

Oh no.  I have to apologize

I don't have a lot of kosher recipes, but I can get a "noodle kugel" recipe from Sharon if you really want it . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oy vey?
> 
> Oh no.  I have to apologize
> 
> I don't have a lot of kosher recipes, but I can get a "noodle kugel" recipe from Sharon if you really want it . . .



Geeez!  
Okay you've killed fun - back to the quilting bee, bake sale, 
bible study or whatever.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Geeez!
> Okay you've killed fun - back to the quilting bee, bake sale,
> bible study or whatever.



I've killed your fun?   





  Hooray!  I win!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hooray!  I win!



I never say "Uncle".

I have been known to yell out "Yes Daddy!"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I never say "Uncle".
> 
> I have been known to yell out "Yes Daddy!"



So, you're saying you want me to get you that kugel recipe?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, you're saying you want me to get you that kugel recipe?



No thanks - Kugel is too fattening.
Thong season approaches fast!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

When do the go-go boys show up on the honeymoon?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> When do the go-go boys show up on the honeymoon?



When Wally arrives in his thong.   

And then we can all avert our eyes and yell "Go!  GO!"


----------



## ehstrojette

rpmdfw said:


> When Wally arrives in his thong.
> 
> And then we can all avert our eyes and yell "Go!  GO!"



  Funniest thing I have heard all day


----------



## rpmdfw

ehstrojette said:


> Funniest thing I have heard all day



Thank you!  I'll be here all week.  Remember to tip your waitresses . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you!  I'll be here all week.  Remember to tip your waitresses . . . .




Yeah ... funny.  

Keep your day job Robby.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah ... funny.
> 
> Keep your day job Robby.



You're the one who brought up the thong.  You can't blame me if that makes you the butt of the joke.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're the one who brought up the thong.  You can't blame me if that makes you the butt of the joke.



U made me the butt.
Butt that's fine.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

heh...heh...heh... he said "butt"


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> heh...heh...heh... he said "butt"



I second that -
and raise you...




Cornholio!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> I second that -
> and raise you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornholio!



OK -- I'm pullin' out the big guns...


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OK -- I'm pullin' out the big guns...




 
I fold


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OK -- I'm pullin' out the big guns...



So, anyway, back to the honeymoon.

Is that where I was?

I think that's what was next . . . 

I've got pictures ready to post, I'll start recapping tonight.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OK -- I'm pullin' out the big guns...





rpmdfw said:


> So, anyway, back to the honeymoon.
> 
> Is that where I was?
> 
> I think that's what was next . . .
> 
> I've got pictures ready to post, I'll start recapping tonight.



Ooops - I thought this was from the honeymoon.
I just thought you and Scott decided to go a bit more casual.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> So, anyway, back to the honeymoon.
> 
> Is that where I was?
> 
> I think that's what was next . . .
> 
> I've got pictures ready to post, I'll start recapping tonight.



_sorry, Rob -- I got carried away..._


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Just caught up on your TR. Looks like you had a fantastic ceremony at the adventurers club!!!!! 

Love the ADH. Your cake was great. I LOVE Randy's pictures.  I am loving your TR, MORE MORE MORE!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I posted a short recap of Rob's wedding on my blog (with Rob's blessing). Check it out!

http://madgaywedding.blogspot.com/2008/11/rob-and-sotts-wedding.html

Let me know if there are any gross inaccuracies Rob, but I think it should be pretty spot on.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I posted a short recap of Rob's wedding on my blog (with Rob's blessing). Check it out!
> 
> http://madgaywedding.blogspot.com/2008/11/rob-and-sotts-wedding.html
> 
> Let me know if there are any gross inaccuracies Rob, but I think it should be pretty spot on.



I think it's beautiful, Luis.  I am honored to be the first "other" wedding you've featured.  

Thank you.


----------



## rosiep

Rob! 

I love love love the photo of you grabbing Scott's tie and kissing him.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I think it's beautiful, Luis.  I am honored to be the first "other" wedding you've featured.
> 
> Thank you.



Aww, I'm glad to be putting a resource out there for other gay couples that need wedding ideas and information, and I've had a few other weddings, like Robin and Sarah's Disneyland Wedding.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Aww, I'm glad to be putting a resource out there for other gay couples that need wedding ideas and information, and I've had a few other weddings, like Robin and Sarah's Disneyland Wedding.



Oops!  How'd I miss that one. 

I'm still honored.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oops!  How'd I miss that one.
> 
> I'm still honored.



The honor is mine. We need to encourage more gays to have weddings, we have to pull this economy out of the toilet


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I loved the blog of Rob and Scott's wedding!!!  I also loved the pics of Rob and Sarah's wedding too - wow, what a great red dress


----------



## kingLouiethe1

WithDisneySpirit said:


> I loved the blog of Rob and Scott's wedding!!!  I also loved the pics of Rob and Sarah's wedding too - wow, what a great red dress



I love that dress too, so amazing. That's the dress I would want if I were wearing a dress.


----------



## Rob's Mom

I read the blog too, and I think it is wonderful.  It is time our families come out of the closet, and the best way to do that is to have a wonderful wedding like Rob and Scott's to show that love and honor and commitment are what is important.  
It may take a while, but one day we will see that marriage for gays and lesbians is legal. But, until then we will celebrate the love of our gay and lesbian sons and daughters openly and with pride.


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> I read the blog too, and I think it is wonderful.  It is time our families come out of the closet, and the best way to do that is to have a wonderful wedding like Rob and Scott's to show that love and honor and commitment are what is important.
> It may take a while, but one day we will see that marriage for gays and lesbians is legal. But, until then we will celebrate the love of our gay and lesbian sons and daughters openly and with pride.



Did I mention that I have the best family in the world?  

Love you, Mom!


----------



## Rob's Mom

Thanks, Rob. I love you too!!
It goes much further than accepting and loving you and Scott. It means talking about you to other people and showing your pictures to anyone who will sit still long enough. How many people say, "I don't know anyone who is gay." They do not and maybe will not ever know you, but now they know that John and Dorothy's son is gay. When it comes time to discriminate, they now have a face on the issue, and they won't be able to vote against that premise. 
That, and we, as families, have to stop supporting churches who preach hatred and discrimination. But that is a different subject, and I'm preaching to the choir anyway.
So, I will get off my soap box for today, and I will go cook lunch.


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> That, and we, as families, have to stop supporting churches who preach hatred and discrimination. But that is a different subject, and I'm preaching to the choir anyway.
> So, I will get off my soap box for today, and I will go cook lunch.



Yeah, and that means not supporting the Boy Scouts either, Mom.   No matter how much the cute kid at the door reminds you of Dennis and me when we were in scouting.   

Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Rob's Mom

How did you know that I bought popcorn from that cute little boy last Saturday?


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> How did you know that I bought popcorn from that cute little boy last Saturday?



I have my sources. 

But seriously!  They promote discrimination against gays, too!  

Don't think it's not difficult for me to tell them no when they're selling things outside the supermarket here.  It is, because I remember being that little boy selling stuff to go camping.   I know it's not easy, but for the sake of the gay kids that are being taught that homosexuality is wrong by these people, we can't give them money!  With teen suicide rates so much higher among gay and lesbian teens, the lives of those kids are literally in the balance.


----------



## rosiep

Well Rob.....aren't you going to introduce me to your wonderful Mama??? She sounds like a woman I'd like to know.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> I have my sources.
> 
> But seriously!  They promote discrimination against gays, too!
> 
> Don't think it's not difficult for me to tell them no when they're selling things outside the supermarket here.  It is, because I remember being that little boy selling stuff to go camping.   I know it's not easy, but for the sake of the gay kids that are being taught that homosexuality is wrong by these people, we can't give them money!  With teen suicide rates so much higher among gay and lesbian teens, the lives of those kids are literally in the balance.



And interestingly enough, the biggest sponsor of Boy Scout troops in the country is . . . . The Mormon Church!

Spreading homophobia and hate everywhere they can . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Well Rob.....aren't you going to introduce me to your wonderful Mama??? She sounds like a woman I'd like to know.



Um, where were you when she introduced herself a while back?   

I did warn her about you and a few others, though . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Um, where were you when she introduced herself a while back?
> 
> I did warn her about you and a few others, though . . .



I know how to play nice when it's called for. I was once a member of the PTA ya' know.

Hi Mom!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I was once a member of the PTA ya' know.



Harper Valley?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Harper Valley?



Maybe..........


----------



## pkldy34

Im just going to say Mom is right as always.  The families need to come out of the closet and leave the door open.


----------



## Rob's Mom

And Rob is right about the Boy Scouts too. 

Hi, Rosie! Glad to meet you.


----------



## rosiep

Rob's Mom said:


> And Rob is right about the Boy Scouts too.
> 
> Hi, Rosie! Glad to meet you.



Hi Rob's Mom!
 I'm glad your joining us. My daughter identifies as gay and she works tirelessly for the gay community at her university. Too many of her friends do not have their families support and it is crushing. There needs to be more Moms like you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Rob's Mom said:


> And Rob is right about the Boy Scouts too.
> 
> Hi, Rosie! Glad to meet you.



Does this apply to the Girls Scouts too, do I have to give up the cookies


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Does this apply to the Girls Scouts too, do I have to give up the cookies



I was thinking the SAME thing .... "Oh no not my thin mints!"


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I was thinking the SAME thing .... "Oh no not my thin mints!"



What if I buy the cookies but then slap the little girl? That balances it out, right


----------



## Rob's Mom

Cookies are OK; it's just popcorn that is bad.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What if I buy the cookies but then slap the little girl? That balances it out, right



Maybe if you call her ugly too.
That would even it up.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Maybe if you call her ugly too.
> That would even it up.



"you're ugly and hateful and are supporting an evil organization."

***slap***slap***

"and I'll take two boxes!"


----------



## rosiep

Zena makes THE BEST home made thin mint cookies...I don't need no stinkin Girl Scout!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Zena makes THE BEST home made thin mint cookies...I don't need no stinkin Girl Scout!



Ya well, Zena don't live here.


----------



## rpmdfw

Interestingly enough, even though the Boy Scouts of America have instituted a gay ban, the Girls Scouts of American has not.  It's never been an issue for them.

So, please, feel free to gorge yourselves on the cookies of tolerance while denying the popcorn of opression!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Interestingly enough, even though the Boy Scouts of America have instituted a gay ban, the Girls Scouts of American has not.  It's never been an issue for them.
> 
> So, please, feel free to gorge yourselves on the cookies of tolerance while denying the popcorn of opression!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ya well, Zena don't live here.



She lives here!

Aren't I the lucky little so and so???


----------



## starann

kingLouiethe1 said:


> What if I buy the cookies but then slap the little girl? That balances it out, right


----------



## alissa2008

mickeyfan1 said:


> This is the best wedding report ever.



I couldn't agree more!! I stumbled over from the wedding board and I'm totally in love with you two!   Everything was amazing!! And your TR makes me REALLY bummed that I missed out on the Adventurers Club...it sounds right up our alley.  I guess we'll just have to visit vicariously through the rest of your report.  Thank you SO much for sharing!!


----------



## starann

Rob, I thought of you and Scott on Friday at a patients house.  He had his DP have been together for 53 years!!!!  That's impressive for a hetero couple, let alone a gay couple!  They bicker like an old married couple (cause if the law was different, they could be an old married couple)and are quite cute!

For some reason I thought of the 2 of you!


----------



## rpmdfw

starann said:


> Rob, I thought of you and Scott on Friday at a patients house.  He had his DP have been together for 53 years!!!!  That's impressive for a hetero couple, let alone a gay couple!  They bicker like an old married couple (cause if the law was different, they could be an old married couple)and are quite cute!
> 
> For some reason I thought of the 2 of you!



Are you saying I'm old? 



 

I certainly hope Scott and I will still be around 53 years from now!  I have now doubt that we'd still be together.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Are you saying I'm old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope Scott and I will still be around 53 years from now!  I have now doubt that we'd still be together.



You're both still babies -- I;ve got sweaters older'n either of you.


----------



## wallyb

yeah - I think you just got called ...
a crone 
a codger
a duffer
Methuselah!


----------



## daveyc150

Hey guys this thread is great, when do we get to hear about the cruise?????


----------



## rpmdfw

daveyc150 said:


> Hey guys this thread is great, when do we get to hear about the cruise?????



Soon!  I promise!  

Things have just been realy crazy for me lately.  Work, social obligations, etc.  Typically Saturdays are my "get stuff done" day, and yesterday it was all about the protest, so lots of stuff got put off. 

I haven't forgotten about it. 

Sorry!


----------



## starann

Was I saying you were old.....   Old in my book is greater than 75.  Bill was 70 and his DP (also Bill) was 82!!!!!!!  So they have been together for most of their lives, which is amazing, cause they were together when it was REALLY not ok for 2 men to be together.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Eight - Thursday October 2nd Part One

We got up early on Thursday.  Even though we'd gotten to bed late, we were excited to get going, so we weren't dragging too much.  In the process of getting ourselves ready to go, we also had to get Tolliver into his collar/harness and prepare his travel crate because Mom & Dad were taking him (along with MacGregor) on his first ever road trip!  They were driving with Rose back over to Tampa (her son and his family live in Tampa, and she and her husband had rented a house there for several weeks).  We warned Dad that Tolliver hadn't ever ridden for very long distances in the travel crate, and to be prepared to a lot of barking and whining.  (thankfully, he settled down with his buddy MacGregor and didn't cause too much commotion.)  

So we said good-bye to our little guy and then to the family.  We wished them a safe journey and they bid us "Bon Voyage" and we were on the road!   And had gotten only a few blocks before we realized that we should eat SOMETHING before driving to Port Canaveral.  So after a quick stop and Chez MacD for a couple McGriddle sandwiches, we were back on our way.  

The drive to Port Canaveral was fairly uneventful, and we were getting very excited.  I started humming and singing bits of "Get Me Aboard/I Must Get on That Ship" and Scott asked what musical that song is from.  At which point , I laughingly said, "Gee, I guess it's not a good omen to sing songs from *Titanic*, huh?"   He agreed and cut me off as I started into "There's Got to Be a Morning After."   

We got to the port at around 10:30, I guess.  And were through security and all checked in by 11.  Gosh, it's great to be early!  

Until you've got to wait.  Remember when I mentioned that I don't wait well?   It's even worse when there are children running around being loud and obnoxious.  It made me wonder, if Disney is smart enough to make "child free" areas on the boat, and on Castaway Cay, why not a small quiet corner of the terminal?  With a bar, maybe? 

Oh well, we didn't even have to wait a full hour.  Our boarding group was called and we actually walked onto the boat a few minutes after noon.  

Here's our "Getting on the Boat" pic:




Notice the WDW "Just Married" buttons we're still wearing.

Once the picture was taken, we actually boarded.  At the entrance, a nice cast member asked us how we wanted to be announced.  Typically it's "The Smith Family!" or some such.  We told him that we're "Rob & Scott" so that's how he announced us.   

We were told that lunch was being served at Parrot Cay, but rather than heading there we went the opposite direction and made a bee-line for the spa.  We had hoped to be able to book the "Couples Ultimate Indulgence" for first thng the following morning (our Nassau day), but all of the time slots were booked already.  So we started trying to figure out when we could do the treatment.  The girl behind the desk mentioned that we could book it for 4:30pm that very day.  We figured why the heck not.  So that's what we did.  She asked if two female technicians would be okay.  I'd been eying a hot teutonic blond guy and a dark exotic looking fellow, and was about to ask if they were available, but Scott gave me "that look" and said two female technicians would be fine.    Spoilsport.   

From the spa, it's just a quick walk from fore to aft to get to the Beach Blanket Buffet, so we decided that would be a good option for lunch.  As we strolled along deck 9, we were tempted to get a Bahama Mama (the drink of the day" from one of the bars along the way, but decided we'd better get some food into our systems first.  Here's a picture you've seen before.  It's the one I sent Mike from my phone before turning it off.






After lunch, we went back to the Quiet Cove pool and sipped Bahama Mamas while doing some people watching until our room was ready, which thankfully was fairly early.  

We headed to our room at around 2ish.  On the bed were two "It's Our Honeymoon" buttons featuring Donald & Daisy.  We swapped them for the buttons we'd been wearing and our luggage arrived.    So we unpacked a little and relaxed a bit before heading down to Deck 4 and Diversions for the DVC Owner's mixer.  The Mixer was fun, and there were cookies and we got nifty red DVC "Owner" hats.

After the DVC mixer, we hurried back to our room, so we'd be ready for the Life Boat Drill.  We managed to get into our life vests, and to the muster location with no difficulties.  As mentioned before, it was a perky young lady telling us all about the life boats, and the procedures.   It was brief, it was informative, and then it was over.

Up Next:  The Spa, seasickness, & dinner.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Glad I'm not the only one who hums music from the show Titanic while heading to the Port!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who hums music from the show Titanic while heading to the Port!



I was humming it onboard!  

ETA:I think it's really an under-rated show.  I really liked it when I saw it.


----------



## 29apr00

Yeah you've started the cruise part!!  

  on wanting the  





> hot teutonic blond guy and a dark exotic looking fellow


 for your massage!    Hope the 2 ladies weren't too horrible for you!


----------



## daveyc150

Yeah!!!! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who hums music from the show Titanic while heading to the Port!




Humming in port ...  .


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Humming in port ...  .



I've got some port that will make you humm!  

Good stuff!  20 years old!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I think this is one of those times where I'm glad not to be a film sort of person, nor a musical type either.  

So! You are off to a good start!!! Sorry about the techs. Can't blame you for wanting your preferences. 

I know in all honesty, if I'd been you I'd have refused.   Sorry! Gender matters on most things for us.


----------



## ehstrojette

Yeah onto the honeymoon cruise!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Eight - Thursday October 2nd Part Two

After the life-boat drill, we hurried back, to our cabin, ditched the life jackets and were off to the Vista Spa!  Once there we were quickly checked in and shown to the private massage cabin.  Very nice.  It had two massage tables, a sink and cabinets, a couple stools, and it's own private open-air cabana with a hot tub, outdoor shower, chair and a chaise lounge for two (wrought iron with a full size futon mattress and a canopy-very nice).  

The two very nice young ladies who would be doing our treatment introduced themselves and then left us to change into our bathing suits and put on our robes.  When they returned, they led us out onto the veranda, where they had each of us sit down and put our feet into a large copper bowl with glass pebbles and flowers in the bottom.  The poured warm water over our feet, and then after we'd soaked for a few minutes ,they applied a salt scrub and massaged our feet.   It felt SO good!  While they were doing that, they told us that we had beautiful skin, and that in the Phillipines, where they were from, girls tried very hard to get their skin as pale as ours.      We took it as a compliment while making mental notes to try and get some sun at Castaway Cay. 

After our feet were rinsed and dried, they told us about the different aroma-therapy aspects of the crystals they were putting into the hot tub.  They poured us glasses of ice water with orange slices and we got in.  Then they left the veranda, pulled the shade and we were on our own.  This would be when the relaxing REALLY began.  As we were sitting in the hot tub, we heard the horn blast "When You Wish Upon a Star" right above us.  We sat in the hot tub, sipping ice water as the Wonder set sail.  We could hear the sail-away party in the distance, but really enjoyed sharing this moment with just each other.  Watching the port slip away while sitting in the warm bubbles.  Very nice.

After we'd been in the hot tub for a half-hour, we got out, showered, and were ushered into the cabin for our full body massage and facial.   Okay, let me just say, I've never had more than a 10 minute chair massage before.  This was awesome!  Very relaxing.  I was surprised at how soothing the facial part of it was.  Just as we got to the point where we were warm all over and tension was at a minimum, they rang a little chime.  *sigh*  It was time to get up, go back onto the veranda, sit on the chaise lounge together and be served tea and fruit.  I could get seriously used to this.

Sadly, this is where the seasickness reared it's ugly head.  I was warm, and watching the sea go by while looking at the railing appear to stay still, quickly had me queasy.  I attacked the fruit plate when they brought it hoping that it would help.  Ditto with the tea.  It seemed to help a little bit, but it seemed like such a waste to be out on the private veranda like that and having to keep my eyes closed instead of enjoying the view.  

We went back inside, and before they presented the bill, they ran through all the products they had used in the standard sales pitch.  Halfway through, I had to sit down, as standing up was killing me.  After the technicians left us to get dressed I ransacked by back pack and found a couple Bonine tablets and started to chew them, hoping they'd help.  Then got dressed, and signed my half of the bill.  Yeah.  We spent a lot of money on the spa treatment, but as I mentioned, it was our one "big splurge" for our honeymoon, and we both really enjoyed it.  I just wish I'd thought to take some precautions against the motion sickness before we started.

At this point, it was 7pm, and we had an hour until dinner.  We headed down to our room.  I showered and dressed for dinner.  While Scott was showering, I ran down to the store and picked up a set of the pressure point wrist bands that are supposed to help seasikness.  The clerk at the store showed me how to wear them and suggested ginger ale to help.  I met Scott back in our room and we headed to Parrot Cay.  It's a nice looking dining room, and they showed us to a large table for 14 guests (did they not get the memo that we were on our honeymoon?    ).  I really didn't want to deal with meeting new people at that point, and was kind of thankful when the other people at our table sat at the other end and in the middle, leaving a couple seats as a buffer.  Honestly, at that point, I was so focused on not being sick, I don't remember much else.  The fact that Parrot Cay is right over the engine room REALLY wasn't helping.  I ordered a ginger ale (and the serving staff on the boat is so good, that there was a ginger ale waiting for me every time I sat down from there on.   )  There were some things I REALLY wanted to try on the menu, but knew that my stomach needed bland stuff.  I ended up ordering a crab meat appetizer that, while being very tasty, was too rich and the roasted chicken breast, steamed vegetables and white rice off of the diet menu.  I managed to do very well and finish most of dinner.  At some point, the photographer came around to take our picture.  I grudgingly agreed to let myself be photographed, but was convinced that I must look like hell.  Judge for yourself, here's the picture:




Not bad for feeling like I wanted to die.     I begged off of dessert, told Scott that he should enjoy his dessert and I'd meet him back in our room.  I have to say, getting away from Parrot Cay (low deck, aft, right over the engine room) helped.  I was feeling a bit better by the time I got back to our room (deck 7, forward) and lying down was a really good thing.  I lay there reading a book for a while, then Scott came back, was concerned and worried and took care of me.  (He is SO awesome!)  We watched a little television, and then crashed, looking forward to the next day at Nassau.

Which we'll talk about the next time around . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just plain Ginger Ale?

What do they know?  

You should have thrown a little bourbon in!  That will take care of that sea sick stuff!


----------



## 29apr00

you do look a little green in that picture!  

Ahhh...the massage and spa time sound wonderful!!  What a relaxing and pampering way to start your honeymoon!!   I just got my DFTW planning kit for DCL yesterday and that lovely little delight is there, waiting for me to add it as an option!!  Sadly.... unless we hit the lottery sometime soon, we won't be indulging in that delight.    But i've heard the exotic rasul is just as good!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Just plain Ginger Ale?
> 
> What do they know?
> 
> You should have thrown a little bourbon in!  That will take care of that sea sick stuff!



Mike, you know that I'm a big fan of bourbon; but at that point, there was no way in hell I was going to drink anything with alcohol in it.   As it was, I made it through being naseous, but didn't actually have any protien spills.  If I'd had anything to drink, I'm certain that wouldn't have been the case.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I never get sick on the *ship*, and I've been in some very rough seas.

But when I get home and lay on my own bed, I can still feel the *ship* moving!  Thats when I get queasy.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I never get sick on the *boat*, and I've been in some very rough seas.
> 
> But when I get home and lay on my own bed, I can still feel the *boat* moving!  Thats when I get queasy.



Yeah.  I felt the boat moving for a couple days after we got back, too!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  I felt the boat moving for a couple days after we got back, too!



Well this could be the problem!  What were you doing sitting in the life boat, when you had that big beautiful Disney ship to explore?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Well this could be the problem!  What were you doing sitting in the life boat, when you had that big beautiful Disney ship to explore?



You misunderstand.  I was on the big boat, not the little boat.  We never actually got onto the little boats.

But you're right.  The big boat is very beautiful!


----------



## starrzone

rpmdfw said:


> ...While they were doing that, they told us that we had beautiful skin, and that in the Phillipines, where they were from, girls tried very hard to get their skin as pale as ours.      We took it as a compliment while making mental notes to try and get some sun at Castaway Cay.



 This is hilarious! It's neat how different cultures seem to focus on different parts of one's appearance. My friend and I went on a tour to China in 2006; he's 6'3" or so, thin as a rail and pretty pale (hey, we're Canadian! ). I can't tell you how many people would come talk to us and ask to take pictures of him, OR just try and sneak pictures of him, especially with cell phones. He felt like quite the minor celebrity!



rpmdfw said:


> We went back inside, and before they presented the bill, they ran through all the products they had used in the standard sales pitch.



I've never been on a Disney cruise, but I hope to some day! And after reading all the spa reviews and positive experiences, I'd love to be able to save up for a "splurge" treatment. Were they really pushy with the products? I'm not much of a "product person" and usually feel really awkward when things are being pushed on me. (Of course, you were feeling sick, so maybe they let you off easy ).

Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip! The aforementioned friend and I went on a Mexican Riviera cruise this past March and we had an awesome time (save for one hellish night when the boat was REALLY rocking). I was worried about who we'd be seated with, but I couldn't have asked for better seatmates! We were seated at a 6-top with a young couple from Long Beach and a young man and his partner from Denver. We hung out together just about every evening all week long and keep in contact with then to this day.


----------



## jamieandben

This was sent to me today from my work wife


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> This was sent to me today from my work wife



a red "x"?


----------



## rosiep

Oh Rob! The spa sounds like it'd be worth evry penny. 
I thought you looked great in your picture for someone who felt ill.
I have always wanted to do a cruise but I am sure that I'd never be able to handle the constant motion.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> a red "x"?



Its a button that says 
Pale is the new Tan


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Its a button that says
> Pale is the new Tan



Ah.  That makes much more sense!


----------



## rpmdfw

starrzone said:


> I've never been on a Disney cruise, but I hope to some day! And after reading all the spa reviews and positive experiences, I'd love to be able to save up for a "splurge" treatment. Were they really pushy with the products? I'm not much of a "product person" and usually feel really awkward when things are being pushed on me. (Of course, you were feeling sick, so maybe they let you off easy ).



I don't honestly remember if it was a "hard sell" or not.  I just remember thinking "Shut the hell up!  I'm trying not to be sick here!"  I ignored them, and made it clear that I was ignoring them because I felt awful.   



starrzone said:


> I was worried about who we'd be seated with, but I couldn't have asked for better seatmates! We were seated at a 6-top with a young couple from Long Beach and a young man and his partner from Denver. We hung out together just about every evening all week long and keep in contact with then to this day.



We also had rockin' tablemates, but we didn't meet them until the next night.


----------



## rosiep

So Rob: How are you settling into married life? Does it feel different? Did you expect it too?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> So Rob: How are you settling into married life? Does it feel different? Did you expect it too?



It doesn't really feel different.  Didn't expect it to.   

I'm still getting used to wearing the ring, but that's aobut it.


----------



## 80spanda

C'mon!  I've been waiting for when y'all meet Randy & MK for weeks!!

I thought we were finally there!


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Hello?  Is this thing on? Hello?


----------



## rpmdfw

Life has been crazy of late.  Between Thanksgiving and Thank You notes, I haven't had much time to sit down and recap.  I'll be recapping again soon.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Life has been crazy of late.  Between Thanksgiving and Thank You notes, I haven't had much time to sit down and recap.  I'll be recapping again soon.



Since I didn't get an invitation to thanksgiving dinner I assume I will be receiving a thank you note


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Since I didn't get an invitation to thanksgiving dinner I assume I will be receiving a thank you note



You want a "thank you for not crashing Thanksgiving" card?   


Does Hallmark even make one of those?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You want a "thank you for not crashing Thanksgiving" card?
> 
> 
> Does Hallmark even make one of those?



And also for not crashing the wedding


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And also for not crashing the wedding



Which of course leads to the dilemma we had this week.

Send a thank-you note to the wedding crashers?  Yes or no?  

They DID bring a gift . . . 

On the other hand . . . they weren't invited . . . .

Tough call.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Which of course leads to the dilemma we had this week.
> 
> Send a thank-you note to the wedding crashers?  Yes or no?
> 
> They DID bring a gift . . .
> 
> On the other hand . . . they weren't invited . . . .
> 
> Tough call.



I say you deliver the card in person, when you crash their Christmas dinner


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hmmmmm, lessee...

Miss Manners would say that you and your handsome husband are far more socially responsible than those people who attended your wedding without an invitation. They did bring a gift, but what is more important is that you accepted the gift. (You did, right)?

Therefore, a gift proffered, a gift accepted...is a gift that warrants a thank you note.

"We aren't sure if we were more surprised by your unexpected appearance or the lovely gift..."

LOL! OK. So you aren't the tacky sort, but it would be sort of fun...


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> "We aren't sure if we were more surprised by your unexpected appearance or the lovely gift..."
> 
> LOL! OK. So you aren't the tacky sort, but it would be sort of fun...



Oh I think we have a winner!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, in the end.

We didn't send them an invitation.

So we didn't get their address.

So we don't know where to send the thank you note.

 

Such a pity.  It would have been such a lovely thank you note.


----------



## turkygurl

Hey Rob,

I just caught up with the thread.  All the pictures are WONDERFUL, and I love your story-telling.  The little "crisis" times are the ones you'll remember for years, and laugh about with friends.  Trust me.  

It's been a crazy couple of months for me, so I'm sorry it's taken this long to catch up on everything.  I'm so glad everything turned out beautifully for you.    (And just so you know, you didn't look like hell in the cruise picture-you both looked great!)


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I just caught up with the thread.  All the pictures are WONDERFUL, and I love your story-telling.  The little "crisis" times are the ones you'll remember for years, and laugh about with friends.  Trust me.
> 
> It's been a crazy couple of months for me, so I'm sorry it's taken this long to catch up on everything.  I'm so glad everything turned out beautifully for you.    (And just so you know, you didn't look like hell in the cruise picture-you both looked great!)



Hey there!  Glad you made it back!  I've been wondering where you were!  Glad you liked the pictures.

Speaking of pictures, Randy has put them up on his website!  

I know it's been a while since I posted a recap. hopefully these pictures will make up for that a little bit.

And now that we're FINALLY completely done sending out Thank You notes, I'll start recapping again soon.  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Well, you could call or email them and ask for their address.  

After all, they went to the trouble to attend, dontcha' know. :lol:


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Well, you could call or email them and ask for their address.
> 
> After all, they went to the trouble to attend, dontcha' know. :lol:



And they COULD have caught the multiple hints to not crash . . .


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

My point exactly... 

I am still so totally impressed that you didn't insist they leave! Super class, Man. Super class.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> My point exactly...
> 
> I am still so totally impressed that you didn't insist they leave! Super class, Man. Super class.



Class?

Nah.

I just didn't want to deal with the scene that she would have made if we hadn't let them stay.  

No doubt she'd have thrown a fit and caused a major scene, and that would have been MUCH more stressful for us than just letting them stay.  

And even with all their antics, we have stories to tell for YEARS!


----------



## OrlandoMike

FWIW

I went to a wedding about a month ago that was crashed by complete strangers!

It was worn as a badge of honor by the bride and groom!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Dismiss it as you will...  I still say it was uber class, so there!!  

(Although, I must say that I can't fathom crashing a wedding THEN being nasty if I were told to leave)! Just don't get that sort of thinking...


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> (Although, I must say that I can't fathom crashing a wedding THEN being nasty if I were told to leave)! Just don't get that sort of thinking...



You're not so self-absorbed as to think that people who didn't invite you wouldn't be thrilled for you to just "show up" either.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Actually, it's more like I'm not into public humiliation. I would find showing up at any event that I wasn't invited to (where an invitation was required) completely embarrassing! It would never cross my mind to do so.  

I didn't get it when you first wrote about it, and I still don't get it.

May I ask (and of course feel free to not answer) are you still friends with those folks? I mean, so you still see them or spend time with them in a social setting?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> May I ask (and of course feel free to not answer) are you still friends with those folks? I mean, so you still see them or spend time with them in a social setting?



We used to see them about once a week at the Adventurers Club.  We have seen them only once since the club closed and that was at a concert where one of the former AC performers was playing.  

They were never really in our social circle.  They were just other people that went to the club every week.

It's possible (especially now that we're in holiday party season) that we might see them at informal gatherings or at performances where former AC CMs are performing, but our interaction will probably limited to a short exchange of "hello, how are you" which is about what it was before.

Could we snub them publicly?  Sure.  But what would that accomplish?  Especially after we let them stay at the wedding.  It would just make us look like rude, petulant children.  Easier to be pleasant and move on to the next group of people to mingle with.


----------



## kesharn81

that seems nice..


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Nine - Friday, October 3rd, Part One

Despite having felt poorly, I slept really well our first night on the boat.  My only real issue was with the pillows.  I'm used to sleeping on two king sized pillows at home.  The pillows on the bed in our stateroom were easily half the size of my normal pillows.  So I played a stacking, smashing, layering game with four of them each time I lay down, and never got it quite right.  To be fair, though, I often play this same game with pillows in hotel rooms that aren't on a boat, so it's not really anything new.

I woke up feeling MUCH better.  I figured that the ship must already be in port and have stopped moving.  So I peeked through the curtains without waking Scott and discovered we were still at sea.   A change in position (and my face against the window) allowed me to see Atlantis off in the distance, so we were close to Nassau at any rate.

I went ahead to the bathroom and took my shower before waking Scott up for his.  Once Scott was in the shower and I was dressed, I opened the curtains and watched parts of Nassau go by as we prepared to dock.  It was a grey, overcast, drizzly day.  

Scott finished getting ready and dodged the rain as we headed up to the Beach Blanket Buffet for breakfast as the boat finished it's docking procedures.  Breakfast was delicious.

After breakfast we headed down to the gangplank, for our day in Nassau.  We had no plan, and no goal other than buying a "Hard Rock Cafe" shot glass for a friend of ours who collects them.  

As we disembarked, the drizzle eased up a bit and we started to catch glimpses of blue sky here and there.  We made our way through the port building and past the hordes of locals trying to get us to go on their tour, or take us in thier taxi around the Island.

As we walked around Nassau, it struck me how much it reminded of Juarez, Mexico.  (Not that Juarez didn't have it's charms back when I was a 19 year old college student from Las Cruces looking for for alcohol)  But it was like the worst touristy parts of Juarez.

We walked around a bit.  Found the Hard Rock Cafe, bought the shot glass, and walked around a bit more.  And with that, the appeal of Nassau was gone.  We didn't want to go to the "straw market", we didn't want to visit the rum cake factory, we didn't want to eat at "Senor Frogs" (it was not even 11am yet  ).  

So we headed back to the port building and caught a taxi over to the Atlantis resort.

Atlantis was nice, but it was also too touristy.  In all the ways that the part of Nassau right off the port isn't.  We'd dealt with the cheap "5 t-shirts for $10" touristy first, and now we had the "that'll be $20 for a beer" touristy.  We bummed around the resort.  We went out to the beach, looked at a the water park a little bit, wandered around the aquarium for a while (apparently there is a charge to visit the aquarium (called "The Dig") but we never saw anyone taking tickets, and no one stopped us.)  It was enjoyable, but I doubt we'd have paid for it.  After that we headed over to the casino and played the slots until we'd each lost $25 and then we headed back to the boat in time to have a 1 o'clock lunch at Tritons.

After lunch, we spent some time near the adult pool, but it was drizzling again, so we headed to our room for a nap and some "chill out time" before the planned evening activities.

Which we'll discuss in the next installment . . .


----------



## 29apr00

yeah, Nassau is kind of a waste of a stop.


----------



## OrlandoMike

29apr00 said:


> yeah, Nassau is kind of a waste of a stop.



I'm at the point now that I rarely ever get off a ship, unless its the cruise lines private island.  And there is no way in heck I am spending any money in Nassau after what they did to Rosie and all of those kids!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm at the point now that I rarely ever get off a ship, unless its the cruise lines private island.  And there is no way in heck I am spending any money in Nassau after what they did to Rosie and all of those kids!



Huh?  What did they do to Rosie and all those kids?

Honestly, other than the shot glass, we only bought a couple of the small rum cakes at the port building before heading back to the boat.  

Maybe spent $20 there total.  And only about $50 at the casino at Atlantis.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Nice installment! Thanks!

Nassau had rather venomous religious based protests during the time Rosie O'Donnell was there with her lesbian and gay families cruise. She chose to stay on board to keep the media at bay, but it was still a very unpleasant time.

I'm of the "not going onshore there, thanks" mindset. We'll be cruising with DCL next year (my wife's Mother's 75th birthday) and I'll stay aboard, thanks. 

Looking forward to your next installment!!! (Oh, ummmm...so yep, call me nosey but could you elaborate just a teeeeeny bit on the food)?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Oh, ummmm...so yep, call me nosey but could you elaborate just a teeeeeny bit on the food?



There was food.  

And it WAS elaborate!  

If your asking what we ate for breafast and lunch . . . um . . . . what did YOU eat for breakfast and lunch two months ago?   

Cuz I don't remember what we had.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Awwwww... I'll have to leave it to my imagination then. 

You have a good point though.  I can't remember yesterday's dinner! (On the other hand, I wasn't on my honeymoon then either).   I CAN remember what I had that night (of the ceremony).  Does that count?


----------



## starrzone

Yeah, when I went to Nassau with Royal Caribbean in 2006 I was not impressed with it either . My parents went off and did their thing while my brother and I took a shuttle to Atlantis and then walked around the port area. This random old man came up to us and gave us each a gumdrop from the package he was eating from. I said thanks and waked quicky away, tossing the candy in an empty lot. My brother, who was 13, *ate* the candy, and I gave him a talking to about eating things from strangers (do they never learn???). The look on his face was SO funny, though; he looked as though he thought he had been poisoned!

On the subject of cruises, I thought you would all enjoy this link (Rosie-related; O'Donnell, that is!):
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2008/07/15/nb-cruise.html

So, so cool...I'm just proud of the way that my city has warmly welcomed *all* travelers! You guys should do a Canada/ New Englad cruise in Fall 2009!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Huh?  What did they do to Rosie and all those kids?



Yes in fact Rosie stayed on board the ship, but that didn't stop the protesters!  They screamed and picketed same sex families, right in front of the children!  Disgusting!  One man had to slip into a bathroom so his children wouldn't see him sobbing!  Very sad indeed!


----------



## DVCajun

The caribbean is very homophobic, I'm afraid.  My beloved is from Nassau and is currently dealing with coming out to her family who are still there.  It hasn't been a pretty scene thus far.  We're hopeful that they'll eventually come around, but the political and religious climate there is SOOOO conservative, worse than the worst small town in the USA. So, who knows?   I know we wouldn't feel safe holding hands in Nassau, and I would never recommend a same-sex couple exchange any sort of pda while in the islands in general.  It's truly just unsafe.  

On a lighter note, Rob, thanks for taking the time to write this trip report!  I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Hey Rob I just got caught up! I'm really enjoying your TR. I felt the same way about Atlantis when we visited a few years ago; it's beautiful but way too touristy. It still sounds like you both had a relaxing time. And I haven't gotten a chance to say this so, congratulations!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Day Nine - Friday, October 3rd, Part One



So far almost a carbon copy of my Bahamas' experience.
kinda yucky place.  

We didn't do Atlantis. 
We had Spa stuff on the Boat booked for the afternoon.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Nine - Friday, October 3rd, Part Two

So after our nap, we got ready for our evening and headed out.  Our first stop was the Walt Disney Theatre for "Toy Story: The Musical".  Since we'd missed the "Golden Mickeys' the night before because of our spa treatment, this was our first time to see a show in the that theatre.  It's a very impressive theatre, the fact that it's on a boat is even more impressive.

Toy Story was okay.  Not spectacular.  Parts of it were very fun, and other parts not so much.  The song that Sid sings (Davinci of Destruction) goes on for about three days too long.  And then he sings it AGAIN!   I won't go into the full theatrical critique of what Scott and I thought.  The kids seemed to like it, so I guess it served its primary purpose.

After the show, we shopped a bit, and then headed to Triton's for dinner.  

This time, at dinner, the seating situation changed.  We were joined at our end of the table by a very nice couple that had made only a brief appearance at dinner the night before (they had booked Palo for the first night).  I'll be honest, we were kind of nervous.  We knew that most likely we'd encounter other Disney fans on the cruise.  Take a look over at the Community Board on the subject of gay marriage and you'll see why we were worried.  We really, really didn't want to get stuck having dinner with people that were going to hassel us for being on our honeymoon.  Even awkward silence would have been a real let down.  So we relaxed when casual conversation with them was very pleasant.  Experienced cruisers, they gave us a few tips.  Then the lady leaned in and asked us which buttons we were wearing.  I showed her that it was the DCL Honeymoon button, and they very sincerely and heartily congratulated us.  What a HUGE relief!  I joked that "We paid twenty grand for the Disney Wedding, we're gonna wear the buttons all week!"  Which of course, brought about the next question.  "Where did you get married?"  When we told them that our ceremony had been at the Adventurers Club and got "We love it!" as a response, all worries were gone.  We introduced ourselves "I'm Rob, and this is Scott . . ." and officially met Randy & Mary Kay.  They live in the Fort Worth area, and being a former Dallas boy myself, we had some points of reference in common.  We also talked about being DVC members, about the Adventurers Club and how stupid we thought it was that it had been closed, and they let us go on and on about Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding without looking bored out of their minds, as I'm sure they were.    On the whole, we couldn't have asked for better dinner companions, and we would have liked to have gotten to know them better.  Two dinners and one breakfast weren't enough.

Somewhere mixed in all of that, we ordered and ate dinner.  And I DO remember what I ate for dinner (mainly because the DCL Menus are posted online!   )  I started with a Pomegranate Martini and then switched to a glass of La Crema Pinot Noir with dinner (along with the glass of ginger ale that showed up every time I sat down to eat!  ).  I went with the escargot (love me some snails in garlic butter!) and then a mixed green salad.   I ordered the Coquilles St Jacques (Scallops, mushrooms, & shallots baked in a Mornay sauce in a dish lined with whipped potatoes) and had the Honey & Cinnamon Apple Tart.  It was all fantastic!  Oh.  Scott ate some stuff, too, but I don't remember what he had.  It was different from mine, but very good as well.

Here's the dining room photo from that night:





After dinner, we stopped in the atrium outside Trition's and posed for a picture in front of a backdrop that had the boat at sunset.  It's my favorite picture from our cruise.  





From there, we ventured up to Deck 10 for the Pirates in the Carribean Party.  Oh, I forgot to mention, It was "Pirate Night" and all evening we'd been seeing people pirate dress ranging from t-shirts all the way to "OMG, how much money did they spend on a custom costume!"  Not knowing what to expect, Scott and I hadn't really gotten into the pirate theme.  Next time, we'll go for broke!   

Thankfully, the weather had cleared, and the pirate party would be able to proceed on schedule.  The pirate party is cute, and fun, and probably would have been more fun if I'd been able to drink more (the seasickness was still around in a very mild way each night, so I decided not to chance any more cocktails that night.)  We'd been led to believe that the fireworks at the end of the pirate party were really lame, and that they're only impressive because they're launched from on the boat itself.  Disney is the only cruiseline that can do this.  Actually, I thought it was a pretty good showing.  Better than they "New Years Every Night" fireworks they'd had at Pleasure Island for the last couple of years they did it.

We wandered around Decks 9 & 10 a bit, enjoying a romantic, stroll on the boat, before heading back down to our room for the night.

Next installment: Castaway Cay!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks! Can't wait to hear about Castaway Cay!!!!


----------



## daveyc150

rpmdfw said:


> I'll be honest, we were kind of nervous.  We knew that most likely we'd encounter other Disney fans on the cruise.  Take a look over at the Community Board on the subject of gay marriage and you'll see why we were worried.  We really, really didn't want to get stuck having dinner with people that were going to hassel us for being on our honeymoon.  Even awkward silence would have been a real let down.



Glad everything went well with your table mates - we have been on Disney cruise 4 times now and never encountered any problems - admitedly we were never celebrating our Honeymoon. What made you think it would happen on the cruise?


----------



## 29apr00

So glad you had good tablemates!!     Dh hates that part of cruising.     Althought....i think he won't be pleased with 3 days of sitting with 18 of my closest family members either.


----------



## rpmdfw

daveyc150 said:


> Glad everything went well with your table mates - we have been on Disney cruise 4 times now and never encountered any problems - admitedly we were never celebrating our Honeymoon. What made you think it would happen on the cruise?



We didn't assume that it would happen, we were just wary of it.  You never know how strangers will react, that's all.


----------



## mullertwin

I'm coming out of lurkdom to say that I've been enjoying your wedding TR!  I'm a big fan of MK & Randy and that is how I ventured over here.  I'm glad to finally read about your meeting them.  They are truly special & they spoke highly of you two, as well!  A belated congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Goldeelox9

Love Hearing About your Cruise, I am a cruise bride and love the Cruise trip reports!


----------



## nephthys43

i've stumbled upon this post rather late and i've only gotten up to the ceremony, but i have to tell you that just reading the ceremony made me cry. it was absolutely beautiful. and you both looked wonderful.


----------



## rpmdfw

mullertwin said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom to say that I've been enjoying your wedding TR!  I'm a big fan of MK & Randy and that is how I ventured over here.  I'm glad to finally read about your meeting them.  They are truly special & they spoke highly of you two, as well!  A belated congrats on your wedding!





Goldeelox9 said:


> Love Hearing About your Cruise, I am a cruise bride and love the Cruise trip reports!





nephthys43 said:


> i've stumbled upon this post rather late and i've only gotten up to the ceremony, but i have to tell you that just reading the ceremony made me cry. it was absolutely beautiful. and you both looked wonderful.



Thank you all for your compliments and congratulations.  I'm glad you're enjoying it.  

Details of our Castaway Cay day are coming up shortly.


----------



## rpmdfw

Day Ten - Saturday, October 4th - Castaway Cay

I woke up Saturday morning in time to open the curtains and see that we were in the process of docking at Disney's private island in the Bahamas - Castawy Cay.  This would have been a lot more exciting, had the view not included grey cloudy skies and a slight drizzle.  Craning my neck, I could see that there was indeed a great deal of blue sky off in the distance and there was a chance that the day wouldn't be a total wash out.

Scott and I showered and dressed for the beach fairly quickly.  I packed a few supplies into a tote bag, and we were ready for our day at the beach!  Before disembarking, we stopped at Triton's and had breakfast.  It was an EXCELLENT breakfast (I'm a sucker for good Eggs Benedict) and the servers were much cuter than the ones we had regularly at dinner (not that our guys weren't great, but the two cute French guys were kind of adorable).

After breakfast we headed down to disembark and walked off the boat . . . to a beautiful sunny day.  The clouds were gone, no drizzle, perfect weather.  We breathed a sigh of relief and headed over to the shuttle stop.  

Here we are, fresh off the boat, ready for a day of fun in the sun:





And with one of the "locals""





Can you tell that Scott and I rarely every wear flip-flops?   What little tan we've managed to get while living in Florida stops right at the sock-line.   

As we made our way to the "adult beach" (called "Serenity Bay") we stopped and bought a small collapsible cooler with ice and six bottles of water.  This was a very smart idea, and kept us from dehydrating.  

We caught the second shuttle that takes you down the island's landing strip to the adult beach.  It was fairly busy, but not packed (yet).  We made our way about half way down the beach before finding a space under and umbrella in an uncrowded area of the beach.  We played around in the water for a while, and soon our uncrowded area of the beach was teeming with people.  Serenity Bay my sweet patootie!  You remember all those DCL ads, with one couple walking hand-in-hand along a deserted shoreline?  Yeah.  I'm thinking those two work for DCL and are the people who stay on the island when the boat's not there.  Otherwise, I can't figure out how they got any alone time on that beach.  Sure, there were no kids around, but romantic it wasn't.  I will say one thing though.  All those other people made me feel MUCH more comfortable.  I was afraid that I'd look like a beached white whale lying on the sand.  I needn't have worried.  By comparison, I was buff, young, and tan.  That fact (and a couple of Conch Coolers - the signature cocktail of Castaway Cay) helped me to relax and just have fun.

Scott and I split our morning between playing in the water, and relaxing on the sand.  At one point we struck up a conversation with a couple from Upstate New York that were sitting in the chairs right next to us.  Nice folks.  Don't remember their names.  More gushing congratulations on our recent commitment, so I started to think that I'd been completely wrong to worry that people would have a problem with gay guys on their honeymoon.  And in fact, we didn't run into anyone who had an issue at all.  One clueless guy, I'll talk aobut in a bit.  But no out and out homophobes at all.  Which is one of the reasons we'll recommend DCL to our friends and will do it again ourselves.

We decided to head over to have lunch before they stopped serving so that we didn't miss lunch.  As we were rinsing off the sand at the little outdoor shower thingy, we ran into Randy and Mary Kay.  It was nice to see them, and I saw that Randy was wearing the same shirt I'd worn the night before at dinner (one of the Disney Hawaiian prints).  I joked that I was glad we hadn't shown up at the table wearing the same thing, then we were off to the lunch buffet.  The food was pretty good, and we were surprised to find out how hungry we'd gotten "doing nothing."  

After lunch, the sky started looking ominous again, so we picked up a few "Castawy Cay" souvenirs at the store on the island before heading back to the boat.  We timed it perfectly.  Just as we got under cover at the gangway, it started to rain.  

We headed up to our cabin for a quick shower and change of clothes, and then up the adult pool for a drink.  We got out onto deck, and had to stick to the covered areas.  The skies had opened up and it was pouring.  There were times that we couldn't see the far side of the bay where we were docked. 

We stopped and got frozen coffees at the coffee shop, and then sat on the deck and watched the rain.  

At this point, a crew member came over and asked if we wanted another set of drinks.  We said we didn't and he spotted the honeymoon buttons.  He pointed at the buttons and asked "So, are your wives at the spa?"  We laughed and said, "Nope. No wives."  At which point he points to the island (that we couldn't see due to the downpour) and says "Oh, they're still on the island, shopping."  To which, I said.  "Um, no.  We're together.   It's our honeymoon."  Which caught him by surprise.  Then, trying to fix his faux pas he said "Oh!  Well, that's okay, too!"   

He was the exception to the rule.  In complete contrast to our experience with the "Just Married" buttons in the parks, the crew of the Wonder and even most of the guests, saw the buttons, figured it out, and congratulated us heartily.  A couple crew members let us know that they'd recently had their first Disney Fairy Tale Commitment Ceremony on the Wonder and were very glad we were joining them for our honeymoon.  I'm not sure why we didn't get that kind of reaction at WDW (where we were expecting it) but were sure glad that the folks on the boat made us feel so special.

And next time, we'll talk about dinner that night at Animator's Palate.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

And here I was thinking that sock tan was due to taping your ankles for football practice. 

NICE report! Thanks!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> And here I was thinking that sock tan was due to taping your ankles for football practice.



         

Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96




----------



## rpmdfw

Day Ten - Saturday, October 4th - Part Two

So, after sitting on the deck and watching the rain, we thought we'd head down to Diversions on Deck Four.  Thinking that it was mid-afternoon, and the bar would be slow.  No such luck.  The rain had driven everyone inside, of course.  And there are big-screen TVs in Diversions, where people were watching College Football.  This should have been my cue to get the heck out of dodge, but I'd heard tell of the "Mini-Martini Flight" at Diversions and thought it sounded nifty, so we stayed.  The martini flight comes to the table in this little metal rack, and has six different mini-martinis.  Of six, I really liked one, tolerated two others and thought the other three were just nasty.  (especially the "dirty martini".  Olives, YUCK!).  So after Scott finished his drink and I slogged my way through the martini flight, we decided that we didn't belong in a bar full of crazy people who thought they could talk to football players hundreds of miles away by shouting at a television screen (seriously, why do people do this.  They can't possibly think it helps!)  From there we headed back to our room to chill for a bit.  (And by "chill for a bit" I mean "watch Iron Man on TV"   It was on all weekend and we had it on in the background whenever we were in the room.)  When we got to our room there were several items on the bed waiting for us: tip envelopes and instructions on who to tip and how on the last night of the cruise; instructions on how to handle lugguge for disembarkation (we have to put it outside our room tonight!  ), and two "Magical Moments" certificates (one from the lovely ladies who had done our massage, and one from the ships store with a honeymoon pin attatched.)  Pretty cool.  

Soon it was time to get ready for the show, and then dinner.  It was at this point that it hit us that this was our last night of the cruise.  It felt we were just getting settled in!  Not fair!  We'll have to do a longer cruise next time!  We headed up to the Walt Disney Theatre for "Disney Dreams", which we thought was all right.  I honestly enjoyed it better than the "Toy Story" musical, and the guy playing Aladdin was HOT!!!!  The boat was just pulling away from the dock at Castaway Cay when the show started, and the rain was still coming down in buckets.  You could actually feel the boat rocking from side to side, and it was funny to see the heads of the people seated in front of us swaying slightly from side to side with the rocking.  I gained a lot of respect for those performers that night.  I don't know that I could have walked without swaying at that point, let alone sing and dance.  

After the show, we headed to Animator's Palate for our last dinner on board.  We met Randy and Mary Kay at our table.  They'd only eaten at Animator's once before, and on that cruise, it had been the pirate event, so they hadn't gotten to see the black and white decor change to full color.  So all four of us were constantly looking around the room with each change of lights to see what had changed.  The affects were really very well done.  I ordered a glass of pinot noir, and it went really well with the foccacia bread and garlic/anchovy/butter spread that they served with it.  It reminded me of bagna calda, which is a family favorite.  Then I ordered the avocado seafood wrapper with cole slaw appetizer, the tomato confetti salad, and then the bacon-wrapped filet mignon with seafood filled pastry shell and tomato-goat cheese ragout.  It was all very tasty!  For dessert, we couldn't make up our minds, so Scott and I shared Strawberry Shortcake, Chocolate and Peanut Butter Pie, and Double-Fudge Chocolate Cake!  While we were consuming all those empty calories from our three desserts, the serving staff brought a special occasion cake over to the couple on the far end of the huge table from us.  It was thier honeymoon!   They passed around pieces of the yellow cake with buttercream frosting to all of us.  Mary Kay and Randy tried to get the attention of the wait-staff to let them know that we should get a cake, too --and we appreciate the thought-- but none of us had room for any more dessert, so we weren't upset when they weren't able to get another cake.  They gave us instructions on which breakfast seating we should attend in the morning, and our last dinner on the boat was over.  

Scott and I headed up to our room, packed, and were putting our suitcases outside the room just as our room-steward came by to thank us and pick up his tip.  

Lastly, our friends who had done the four-day cruise a month earlier told us that we could not miss the very funny show done by the entertainment staff on the last night.  They said it was very similar to the "Hoopla" show that used to close every night at the Adventurers Club, and we'd really enjoy it.  So we checked the show schedule and headed down to the night club where the only show featuring the entertainment crew was scheduled for the night.  We sat down, we ordered drinks, and we waited.  Eventually other guests started to trickle in.  Then the show started.  And it was NOTHING like what we were led to expect.  The MC was encouraging tables to make lots of noise because the "happiest table" would win a bottle of champagne, and the music was loud and people were screaming, and then the dancers came out and did a couple of numbers, and Rob and Scott left.  We just weren't into it and couldn't believe our friends would recommend that kind of a show to us.  Turns out that the show they saw is the last night of the four night cruise.  It's not done on the three night cruise.

So, as it was after mid-night and we'd have to be up early in the morning to make our breakfast time, we called it a night.  We got back to our room, set the alarms, and were asleep almost before the lights were out.

Next installment:  The cruise ends, and we head home.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, it's time to wrap this thing up and put it to bed!


Day Eleven - Sunday, October 5th 

We got up early.  WAY TOO EARLY.  We had to be at breakfast at 7:45am and we couldn't go back to the room after we ate, so it was a very frantic morning.

We both showered and got dressed.  Since our bags had been taken the night before, we had to stuff everything we had left into our backpacks that we brought as "carry-ons".  I hadn't planned very well.  I discovered when we got home that mine was ripped from over-stuffing.  Oh, well at least everything made it home in once piece.  Then we stepped out into the hall and discovered pandemonium!  It was crazy.  People everywhere trying to get to thier breakfast seating, or off the boat to catch a plane.  What a zoo.

We made our way back down to our designated breakfast spot (Animator's Palate) and tried to cram ourselves AND our carry-ons around our table.  Clearly the dining room isn't designed for this, but I'm guessing that it happens the last day of every cruise.  We had a pleasant last meal with Randy and Mary Kay.  They offer a very limited breakfast menu for disembarkation day, so it came out very quickly, and while we weren't rushed per se, there was definitely an urgency to get the heck out.

Disembarkation went smoothly, and then we got to go on a lovely scavenger hunt for my suitcase.  Scott's was clearly visible and easy to find, why mine, which had been picked up from the same room at the same time, ended up two rows away, and upside down so we couldn't see the tag is beyond me.  Then we got to go through customs, which was no problem at all.  Soon we were breezing our way out of the terminal and out to the car.  

The drive home was uneventful, if a bit of a downer.  Knowing that it's the end of the vacation is always a bummer, isn't it?  

My parents and sister were surprised to see us walk out onto the patio where they were having breakfast at around 10:00 am.  They hadn't expected us until later in the day.  And Tolliver literally jumped for joy and danced excitedly until I picked him up and let him give me kisses all over my face, and then it was Scott's turn.  That definitely brightened our mood, there's not much that can't be made better by puppy kisses.

We had a lazy day with my folks, took a nap with our dog between us, and then treated them to dinner at Cafe Tu Tu Tango as a thank you for house and dog sitting for us.

The next morning, they drove off on their way back to Texas as I was leaving for work.

And then it was done.  We'd planned for 18 months for those 11 days, and they were over at last.


----------



## wallyb

Take a bow Robby!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Just be careful when Wally asks you to bow, I learned that the you know which way.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Just be careful when Wally asks you to bow, I learned that the you know which way.



Louie you dropped the soap again!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie you dropped the soap again!



It was an "Accident"


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It was an "Accident"



For the 3rd time?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> For the 3rd time?



Well, you know what they say, anything that happens once will surely never happen again, but anything that happens twice is sure to happen a third time.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

And what a journey it's been! Thank you for taking us with you!  

Do you think you'll print this off and keep it forever and ever?  

It does make a nice (albeit derailed from time to time) chronicle of the events leading up to, during and after your wedding! 

Happy Lives, Rob and Scott! Happy forever after!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Thank God, it's finally over.   

Just kidding, of course.   

Thanks so much for posting all of this.  It was very entertaining.  I wish you fellas a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## BarbieGal457

I know I don't comment very much (actually maybe only once?) but I thoroughly enjoyed reading! It's so nice to read about two people so in love in such a crazy world where you only usually hear bad news. I'm just so happy for you both and wish you all the best!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Take a bow Robby!



Okay.  You go stand WAY OVER THERE!  And I'll take a bow.   



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> And what a journey it's been! Thank you for taking us with you!
> 
> Do you think you'll print this off and keep it forever and ever?
> 
> It does make a nice (albeit derailed from time to time) chronicle of the events leading up to, during and after your wedding!
> 
> Happy Lives, Rob and Scott! Happy forever after!



It has been quite the journey, hasn't it?  I have considered printing out the whole shebang and having it bound.  Haven't made any definite decisions yet.

A derailed chronicle or a deranged chronicle?  Probably both.



Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Thank God, it's finally over.
> 
> Just kidding, of course.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting all of this.  It was very entertaining.  I wish you fellas a lifetime of happiness.



You know, part of me is saying "Thank goodness it's over" too.   



BarbieGal457 said:


> I know I don't comment very much (actually maybe only once?) but I thoroughly enjoyed reading! It's so nice to read about two people so in love in such a crazy world where you only usually hear bad news. I'm just so happy for you both and wish you all the best!



Thanks.  Not sure of much else, but I know that Scott and I are very happy together.  That's all that matters to me. 

And thanks to everyone for all of the warm wishes for our future, and the encouragement during the planning and then during the seemingly endless recapping.  You all have been a very important part of the process for me.  I appreciate everything you've done for me.  Even if it was to just make me laugh and not take things so seriously for a moment.  It helped a lot.

Looking back three months after "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" I'm not sure I've got enough perspective yet to truly take it all in.  

And our journey isn't quite over yet.  We've still got to pick photos for albums and get them back from Randy Chapman.  I'll keep you all posted when we get the "coffe table" style book in.

All things considered, I have to say, that there's not much I'd change about how things went.  Mostly I'd change the fact that the Adventurers Club closed.  We still miss it.  A LOT!  Other than that, I don't know.  There were a few people that couldn't make it that I wish could have been there.  I think that's it.  

Sure we had our slight mishaps (like leaving the readings in our room, crashers, and the no show limo) but those have become stories that we'll tell for YEARS.  So even those things worked out in their own way.  And didn't detract from the happiness of the day.

And that's what I take away from this the most.  Happy memories.  When I think back to that weekend, I have nothing but happy thoughts about all of it.  Everyone is still talking about how much fun it was.  Everybody was smiling and laughing.  

If we had it to do all over again?  Yeah.  We would.  And not think twice about it.   It was . . . well, it was MAGICAL.  That's the only word to describe it.  And I highly recommend doing the Disney Wedding thing to everyone.  It's really awesome.

Hopefully, now that Scott's on the DIS as well, he'll post his thoughts on all of this.  I hope so, anyway.

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## crabbygal902

Rob, you are a talented story-teller and I have thoroughly enjoyed lurking and reading your wedding adventure from beginning to end.   I also love the entertainment provided by the crew who posts here.  wallyb, you are my kind of funny!  
Peace and happiness to the newlyweds!


----------



## wallyb

crabbygal902 said:


> Rob, you are a talented story-teller and I have thoroughly enjoyed lurking and reading your wedding adventure from beginning to end.   I also love the entertainment provided by the crew who posts here.  wallyb, you are my kind of funny!
> Peace and happiness to the newlyweds!



 What kind is that?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> What kind is that?



*BLEACHED!*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *BLEACHED!*



More of that refried humor Louie.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *BLEACHED!*



See!  See!

It's not me that makes all the bleached blond jokes!


I just make some of them . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> See!  See!
> 
> It's not me that makes all the bleached blond jokes!
> 
> 
> I just make some of them . . .




HIGHLIGHTS!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> HIGHLIGHTS!



I agree.  The jokes at your expense are some of the *HIGHLIGHTS* of my day as well!


----------



## MemoToMe

Okay, so Rob asked me to share a few thoughts about the whole experience.  But before I do, I want to send thanks to everyone here who have been so supportive and complimentary in their comments.  It means a lot to both of us.

As you can no doubt tell, Rob is very detail oriented, and it's because of his tenacious planning skills that this happened at all.  I'm the person who looks at the "Big Picture", and he's the one who handles the "Little Details".  We really compliment each other very well, and we always looked at everything together.  More often than not, I'd agree with his choices, but when I didn't we would discuss and make compromises when necessary.  I love him, and I'm so lucky to have him in my life.

Everyone at Disney was so wonderful in taking care of us, but most especially Joe, our wedding coordinator, and Marion, our event planner.  They always kept in contact with us and answered every question and concern we had promptly.  They were awesome, especially considering that Disney is on a learning curve with same-sex weddings.  I can only hope that Disney will learn from our and other's weddings and create more same-sex specific options and ideas.

The wedding itself was better than I could ever hope for.  Sure, there were missteps along the way (*cough* wedding crashers *cough*), but generally they were small compared to everything else.  I echo Rob's sentiments that I wish we had more time to spend talking with everyone, but hearing from more than one person that "that was the best wedding I've ever been to", more than made up for that.  Our whole plan from the get-go was that this was to be a celebration of our union, and that our primary goal was to make sure everyone had fun.  To that end, I think we succeeded.

As far as the cruise, we had a blast.  There were a couple of things we could have done differently, but that's for the next cruise-and there will be another.

And of course, none of this would have happened if it were not for the fact that we have such wonderful friends and family.  They were the reason for our little shindig, and they made everything worthwile.  

Now, if we could only win the lottery and have real marriage rights in Florida, we could plan a really BIG bash!!

Oh, jeez, Rob fainted.


----------



## wallyb

MemoToMe said:


> Oh, jeez, Rob fainted.



Throw some bourbon on him - He'll wake up!


----------



## rpmdfw

MemoToMe said:


> As you can no doubt tell, Rob is very detail oriented, and it's because of his tenacious planning skills that this happened at all.  I'm the person who looks at the "Big Picture", and he's the one who handles the "Little Details".  We really compliment each other very well, and we always looked at everything together.  More often than not, I'd agree with his choices, but when I didn't we would discuss and make compromises when necessary.  I love him, and I'm so lucky to have him in my life.



*I'm* the lucky one!  And while it's true that I did the majority of the obsessing and planning and stressing over every detail and trying to get the budget down to a manageable size, Scott did the most important thing of all:  He figured out how we could afford the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding in the first place.  So don't let him fool you into thinking I did all the work.  



MemoToMe said:


> Everyone at Disney was so wonderful in taking care of us, but most especially Joe, our wedding coordinator, and Marion, our event planner.  They always kept in contact with us and answered every question and concern we had promptly.  They were awesome, especially considering that Disney is on a learning curve with same-sex weddings.  I can only hope that Disney will learn from our and other's weddings and create more same-sex specific options and ideas.



I can't agree more.  Everyone with the Disney Fairy Tale Weddings team was just amazing.  Joe and Marion were SO much fun to work with, but so was Laura, our floral event planner; the chefs that did our tasting; the event manager from Epcot Events; the various secretaries and assistants the we dealt with.  All of them, without exception, helped make our day magical.  I can't say it enough.  They rocked!  I do agree, though, I think that they could have a few specific things that are commitment cermony specific, but I think that's coming (I know they've done photo shoots of male couples and female couples for promotional purposes).



MemoToMe said:


> The wedding itself was better than I could ever hope for.  Sure, there were missteps along the way (*cough* wedding crashers *cough*), but generally they were small compared to everything else.  I echo Rob's sentiments that I wish we had more time to spend talking with everyone, but hearing from more than one person that "that was the best wedding I've ever been to", more than made up for that.  Our whole plan from the get-go was that this was to be a celebration of our union, and that our primary goal was to make sure everyone had fun.  To that end, I think we succeeded.
> 
> And of course, none of this would have happened if it were not for the fact that we have such wonderful friends and family.  They were the reason for our little shindig, and they made everything worthwile.
> 
> Now, if we could only win the lottery and have real marriage rights in Florida, we could plan a really BIG bash!!



I'd LOVE to have an excuse to do another big bash.  An even bigger one!  With a bigger budget!  But I think the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding was just what it needed to be.  



MemoToMe said:


> Okay, so Rob asked me to share a few thoughts about the whole experience.



Thanks, honey, for giving a bit of your persepective on things.  It's nice to hear the counterpoint to my ramblings sometimes.  You're awesome.



wallyb said:


> Throw some bourbon on him - He'll wake up!



Don't throw it!  That would waste it!  Just tell me my drink is ready, and I'll wake up!


----------



## wallyb

Your Maker Mark and a straw sir.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Your Maker Mark and a straw sir.



Um, that's not Maker's Mark, and you're spilling it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Looks like cheap red wine to me!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Looks like cheap red wine to me!



While there are some reds in the $15 range that I quite like, I'm not sure that "cheap red wine" is the way I'd go personally.

Maybe that's why he's spilling it?


----------



## wallyb

Well 
1- Jeeves Is not Me - you've met me - do I resemble him at all?
2 - Sorry it not the right bottle - but hey - work with me - it's sunday!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> 2 - Sorry it not the right bottle - but hey - work with me - it's sunday!



You still have those pesky Blue Laws up there?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You still have those pesky Blue Laws up there?



Nope - we can do all sorts of naughty on sundays now!


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

Just found this thread and I want to tell you I loved it!  I've never seen anyone take pics of the wedding and place them with the vows spoken.  It was nicely done!

Congrats to you both!!!  You make a lovely couple... You both glowed in all your pics!  (With the exception of the one during the cruise when you were green!  )  Thank you for sharing your happy memories with us!!!


----------



## Rob's Mom

Yes, The Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding was just what it was supposed to be, and it was indeed Magical. It was also a lot of fun!! 
From the minute we arrived on September 24 to the time we left on on October 6, there was just one happy moment after another. The reason for this was love:  Rob and Scott's obvious love for one another, and we, as a family, who love them.
I have so many wonderful memories of that weekend, especially after going through all the photos to choose the ones I want in our album. How could I choose only a few? Finally, I chose the ones of Rob and Scott that showed, on their faces, their love. Also, I chose the ones that showed all of the family having such a good time.   
I have spoken to every one of the family members since then, and they all express their gratitude to Rob and Scott for sharing their happiness by throwing this shindig. It was a unifying event for a family that was already close. 
Personally, I keep seeing those two beaming, smiling faces. It gives me the most pleasure to know that their smiles and obvious love for one another was not a show for that one day, but that it is their normal state of happiness.  As parents, we pray for the day when each of our children finds that one person with whom they want to spend the rest of their lives. For Rob, it is Scott. From the first day they met. And as for me, I knew that Scott loved him too, because I saw it on his face in the first picture I ever saw of him. You see, Rob was taking the picture, and Scott was looking at him. The BFGDW was the celebration of that Fairy Tale come true. 
I am so proud of my two sons, Rob and Scott, because they have the courage to celebrate their love and unintentionally serve as an example to both gay and straight couples of what love looks like. Obviously, I love them both very much, and I look forward to many more happy moments with them. 
Thank you, Rob, for this wonderful journal of the planning and of the event itself.  If you print it, I surely do want a copy. Thank you both for letting me share in that planning and celebration. I love you both.


----------



## jamieandben

Rob's MOM 
Your one great mom  
More mothers of gay men and woman should be like you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Thanks, Mom!

We love you too!

I got your list of photos for your album.  Scott and I are in the process of finalizing our list as well.  I'll let you know when the albums are done.


----------



## wallyb

So let me get this Straight (so to speak)-
*Rob's Mom* - you actually Love Rob and Scott -
and no money exchanged hands for this glowing endorcement.
 
How Odd.



Rob's one luck guy.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Your one great mom







wallyb said:


> Rob's one luck guy.


----------



## 29apr00

What a great report!!   You and Scott had a wonderful day, Congratulations and many happy years!!

Thanks for the cruise recap!  I'm even more excited for our trip now!


----------



## Rob's Mom

wallyb said:


> So let me get this Straight (so to speak)-
> *Rob's Mom* - you actually Love Rob and Scott -
> and no money exchanged hands for this glowing endorcement.
> 
> How Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob's one luck guy.



Yes, Wally I do love them.
But I didn't know I had to pay Rob and Scott to post a message!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Rob's Mom said:


> Yes, Wally I do love them.
> But I didn't know I had to pay Rob and Scott to post a message!!



That's right Rob's mom, he only shows you the sweet side, but he makes us pay to post here, and lots of other mean things I can't tell you about or we'll be punished


----------



## wallyb

Rob's Mom said:


> Yes, Wally I do love them.
> But I didn't know I had to pay Rob and Scott to post a message!!



No - they'd Pay *You*-  
Mull it over - could be a way to buy a sparkly bobble or two!


----------



## rosiep

If that's where this is heading I'm for sale too. Pay me to say something nice about you...go on...anyone.....seriously.....anyone?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's right Rob's mom, he only shows you the sweet side, but he makes us pay to post here, and lots of other mean things I can't tell you about or we'll be punished





wallyb said:


> No - they'd Pay *You*-
> Mull it over - could be a way to buy a sparkly bobble or two!





rosiep said:


> If that's where this is heading I'm for sale too. Pay me to say something nice about you...go on...anyone.....seriously.....anyone?



Y'all are so WRONG!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Y'all are so WRONG!



Y'all?  
Well Fiddle-dee-dee Mrs.Scarlett!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Y'all?
> Well Fiddle-dee-dee Mrs.Scarlett!



Hey, I lived in Texas for 12 years.  Sometimes "y'all" and "howdy" just slip out.


----------



## rosiep

I don't know nuthin 'bout birthin no babies!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I don't know nuthin 'bout birthin no babies!!!



Um . . . and you've got two daughters.


----------



## demeritts1229

I've seen this thread for months and never read it...I just spent the last 4 hours reading the first 50 or so pages then skipped to the trip report on page 92 and read it all...WOW!!  I couldn't stop reading!!  What a handsome couple and what a FABULOUS love story!!  Thank you both so much for sharing it with us!!
LOVE the puppy too!!  
Congratulations to you both...I wish for MANY MANY happy healthy years for you both.  
And I pray that one day, the legal RIGHT is yours. 
All my best!!
Judy


----------



## rpmdfw

demeritts1229 said:


> I've seen this thread for months and never read it...I just spent the last 4 hours reading the first 50 or so pages then skipped to the trip report on page 92 and read it all...WOW!!  I couldn't stop reading!!  What a handsome couple and what a FABULOUS love story!!  Thank you both so much for sharing it with us!!
> LOVE the puppy too!!
> Congratulations to you both...I wish for MANY MANY happy healthy years for you both.
> And I pray that one day, the legal RIGHT is yours.
> All my best!!
> Judy



Cool.  Thanks!


----------



## unfreshdiva1

When to DTD today for first time since PI closed. I almost cried. Right next to Adventure's Club is now a stand selling popcorn and mickey ice cream bars (I think it was called the Adventure's Station). I asked the bartenter near Manniquins for a Shark Bite and he had no idea what I was talking about. I really hope that they open the Adventure's Club (possibly as separate ticket attraction along with the Comedy Warehouse).


----------



## rpmdfw

unfreshdiva1 said:


> When to DTD today for first time since PI closed. I almost cried. Right next to Adventure's Club is now a stand selling popcorn and mickey ice cream bars (I think it was called the Adventure's Station). I asked the bartenter near Manniquins for a Shark Bite and he had no idea what I was talking about. I really hope that they open the Adventure's Club (possibly as separate ticket attraction along with the Comedy Warehouse).



We'd love for them to reopen the club.  We've just gotten word that it appears likely that it'll be kept "as is" for banquet usage through at least the end of this fiscal year.  So that's some small hope.

THe Comedy Warehouse, on the other hand, we've heard has already had all of the decor stripped out of it.   

It's such a shame that they've closed those clubs.  The Adv Club specifically was SUCH a unique Disney experience.


----------



## Scot-n-Michelle

So - I had was supposed to be cleaning my house and running errands today before work and none of that got done - why b/c I spent most of my day reading your wedding/trip report.  And I must say it rocked!!!  Thank you for taking the time to write this - it was excellent.  May your lives be wonderful together!!!


----------



## PghLybrt

I actually was looking for this thread.....but with no search function.......
I just wanted to let you know that the other day i googled gay disney weddings and low and behold this thread came up on the 1st page.  I just thought that was neat.


----------



## rpmdfw

Scot-n-Michelle said:


> So - I had was supposed to be cleaning my house and running errands today before work and none of that got done - why b/c I spent most of my day reading your wedding/trip report.  And I must say it rocked!!!  Thank you for taking the time to write this - it was excellent.  May your lives be wonderful together!!!



Thank You!

I can't believe that folks are still reading this thread!    When I started this thread I never expected that so many people would tell me how much they'd enjoyed it and how personally moved they were by our story.  To me we're just regular guys doing what everyone who is in love wants to do.  That this thread has over NINETY THOUSAND views is mind boggling and humbling to me.

As of today it's been exactly six months since the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  We couldn't be more happy that we did it.  It was worth everything that we went through to experience it.

The past six months have been interesting for us.  Without the Adventurers Club, our social life has changed quite a bit.  Our core group of friends (the "Florida Family") still gets together fairly regularly, but many of our other friends we get to see only infrequently and briefly, which is a bummer.  But we move on, and try to adapt to the way things are now.  We're doing okay.

So life is different for us, but it's still great, and I'm still the luckiest guy in the universe.


----------



## rpmdfw

PghLybrt said:


> I actually was looking for this thread.....but with no search function.......
> I just wanted to let you know that the other day i googled gay disney weddings and low and behold this thread came up on the 1st page.  I just thought that was neat.



You're kidding!  No wonder it's got so many views!


----------



## MemoToMe

rpmdfw said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I can't believe that folks are still reading this thread!    When I started this thread I never expected that so many people would tell me how much they'd enjoyed it and how personally moved they were by our story.  To me we're just regular guys doing what everyone who is in love wants to do.  That this thread has over NINETY THOUSAND views is mind boggling and humbling to me.
> 
> As of today it's been exactly six months since the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.  We couldn't be more happy that we did it.  It was worth everything that we went through to experience it.
> 
> The past six months have been interesting for us.  Without the Adventurers Club, our social life has changed quite a bit.  Our core group of friends (the "Florida Family") still gets together fairly regularly, but many of our other friends we get to see only infrequently and briefly, which is a bummer.  But we move on, and try to adapt to the way things are now.  We're doing okay.
> 
> *So life is different for us, but it's still great, and I'm still the luckiest guy in the universe.*



I'd say the second luckiest!


----------



## rpmdfw

MemoToMe said:


> I'd say the second luckiest!



Thanks honey!  Shall we call it a tie?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Thanks honey!  Shall we call it a tie?



I think you guys should wrestle for it, I'll get the oil.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think you guys should wrestle for it, I'll get the oil.


----------



## jenelope

I'm not sure what made me decide to visit this forum today (I mostly stick to the DVC forums or the Transportation board), but I am very glad I did. I saw the link in your signature and thought it sounded like a potentially good read. I used to lurk on the Weddings and Honeymoons board reading planning journals and trip reports. Then I proceeded to while away an entire afternoon and a significant chunk of the evening reading it. This is a beautiful story from beginning to end, and one of the best FTW wedding threads I've ever read. 

Both my sister and brother have been with their respective partners for years and wear bands, but neither of them have had weddings. Ironically, the most wedding-mad person in my family is me- the straight kid, and the one least likely to ever get married, legally or ceremonially. I'm glad I could read the story of your beautiful wedding. And now, if you don't mind, I'm going to print out the post about the ceremony itself and use it to try to guilt my sister into having a wedding I can help plan!


----------



## Jeff90

Ditto! I've have really enjoyed this also.....Love it!!!!! You guys make a great couple!!!!!! I love Gay Weddings......


----------



## rpmdfw

jenelope said:


> And now, if you don't mind, I'm going to print out the post about the ceremony itself and use it to try to guilt my sister into having a wedding I can help plan!



I don't mind!    I'm glad you enjoyed reading it.  Now that you're here, don't be a stranger.  This is a fun board to hang out in!



Jeff90 said:


> Ditto! I've have really enjoyed this also.....Love it!!!!! You guys make a great couple!!!!!! I love Gay Weddings......



I love gay weddings too!    Glad you like it, Jeff.


----------



## MonorailMan

You must admit.....this wasn't a "traditional" gay wedding by any means. I mean......where were the Liza impersonators?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MonorailMan said:


> You must admit.....this wasn't a "traditional" gay wedding by any means. I mean......where were the Liza impersonators?



Rob wasn't doing Liza?!?!?


----------



## MonorailMan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Rob wasn't doing Liza?!?!?



I don't think so. His make-up made him look too "human".


----------



## wallyb

I used to have a girlfriend
known as Elsie
With whom I shared
Four sordid rooms in Chelsea

She wasn't what you'd call
A blushing flower...
As a matter of fact
She rented by the hour.

The day she died the neighbors
came to snicker:
"Well, thats what comes 
from to much pills and liquor."

But when I saw her laid out like a Queen
She was the happiest...corpse...
I'd ever seen.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> I used to have a girlfriend
> known as Elsie
> With whom I shared
> Four sordid rooms in Chelsea
> 
> She wasn't what you'd call
> A blushing flower...
> As a matter of fact
> She rented by the hour.
> 
> The day she died the neighbors
> came to snicker:
> "Well, thats what comes
> from to much pills and liquor."
> 
> But when I saw her laid out like a Queen
> She was the happiest...corpse...
> I'd ever seen.


 
 OK, because of your Liza reference I had to pop in a cd.  I need to refrain from singing (not a good thing at work).


----------



## MonorailMan

I can't believe I've never seen the photos you posted of the ceremony and reception until just a few minutes ago! Those were great.  I think it was because I was at WDW at the same time but wasn't logging on as much as I do now.


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> I can't believe I've never seen the photos you posted of the ceremony and reception until just a few minutes ago! Those were great.  I think it was because I was at WDW at the same time but wasn't logging on as much as I do now.



You hadn't seen the pictures?  

Where have you been?


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> You hadn't seen the pictures?
> 
> Where have you been?



..............Disney World.  
And by the time I got back and logged in the thread had advanced about 4 jillion pages. I remember backtracking a bit, but I must've missed them.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MonorailMan said:


> I can't believe I've never seen the photos you posted of the ceremony and reception until just a few minutes ago! Those were great.  I think it was because I was at WDW at the same time but wasn't logging on as much as I do now.



Were you here when Rob yelled at me and killed Elmo?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Were you here when Rob yelled at me and killed Elmo?



I was framed!  Framed I tell you!

And wasn't the Elmo thing on the Virual Shower?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I was framed!  Framed I tell you!
> 
> And wasn't the Elmo thing on the Virual Shower?



Doubtful as that is, you still hurt my feeling


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Doubtful as that is, you still hurt my feeling



You're feeling?

The only one you've got?  

Dude, it's been how many months since the Elmo incident?  It's time to move on. 

What say we hug it out?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You're feeling?
> 
> The only one you've got?
> 
> Dude, it's been how many months since the Elmo incident?  It's time to move on.
> 
> What say we hug it out?



Yup, only need the one, and it rotates. Right now it's set to hungry, which is good, because its almost lunch.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yup, only need the one, and it rotates. Right now it's set to hungry, which is good, because its almost lunch.



Does that mean we're hugging it out and letting go of the Elmo trauma?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Does that mean we're hugging it out and letting go of the Elmo trauma?



I can forgive, but I don't know if I can forget. That little red furball was so instrumental in my potty-training.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I can forgive, but I don't know if I can forget. That little red furball was so instrumental in my potty-training.



Oh dear.  That doesn't mean you're going to backslide on that training now, does it?


----------



## MonorailMan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Were you here when Rob yelled at me and killed Elmo?



Someone killed Elmo????? It's about time!


----------



## Desiree1972

I loved every page of it!
Thanks for sharing your beautiful love story with us

ps - your Mom rocks


----------



## rpmdfw

Desiree1972 said:


> I loved every page of it!
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful love story with us
> 
> ps - your Mom rocks



You're welcome!  Glad you liked it! 

And I totally agree.  I have the best Mom (and Dad) in the whole world!


----------



## pookienoodle

*WOW*
I just read this thread from start to finish(took me a day and a half)
It is one of the most wonderful threads I have ever read.
thank you for letting us all share in your wonderful journey.
It looks like you had a great day to set you off on the next chapter of your partnership.
I have read parts of this thread with my 3 year old son sat on my knee.
I used your wedding kiss photos as an opportunity to start to explain to him about different types of families,as he has begun to think that all families are of a traditional nature.
I hope that by the time my son is an adult,relationships such as your own will been seen as the beautiful thing they truly are.
 you and your family are the type of people that make this world a better place,the world doesn't need religious fanatics,just love and compassion.
I am now off to find the link to your shower thread...wish me luck.
P.S
Just to make you a little envious,
I work in Cardiff U.K and I can see the Torchwood fountain from my window,Gareth David-Lloyd is just as yummy in the flesh.


----------



## rpmdfw

pookienoodle said:


> *WOW*
> I just read this thread from start to finish(took me a day and a half)
> It is one of the most wonderful threads I have ever read.
> thank you for letting us all share in your wonderful journey.
> It looks like you had a great day to set you off on the next chapter of your partnership.
> I have read parts of this thread with my 3 year old boy sat on my knee.
> I used your wedding kiss photos as an opportunity to start to explain to him about different types of families,as he has begun to think that all families are of a traditional nature.
> I hope that by the time my son is an adult,relationships such as your own will been seen as the beautiful thing they truly are.
> you and your family are the type of people that make this world a better place,the world doesn't need religious fanatics,just love and compassion.
> I am now off to find the link to your shower thread...wish me luck.



Thank you for your kind words and well wishes.  I'm glad you enjoyed my ramblings.

That you have chosen us as examples of non-traditional families to teach your son is an honor.

I'd recommend NOT reading the virtual shower thread to your 3 year old, however.  



pookienoodle said:


> Just to make you a little envious,
> I work in Cardiff U.K and I can see the Torchwood fountain from my window,Gareth David-Lloyd is just as yummy in the flesh.



And what yummy flesh I'll bet it is!    I AM jealous!


----------



## DisneyFairy66

subscribing, gonna try and catch up! I think im gonna love your TR


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

Congratulations, it was a great way to spend a Friday night.


----------



## ducky_love

I can't believe I just found this thread!!  I was over in the cruise forum frantically researching for the cruise next week and I saw your post from today.. then the link to THE BIG FAT GAY DISNEY WEDDING (TM) of the FABULOUS ROB AND SCOTT (TM).

I can't contribute anything since I am tragically late.  Only to say we love you guys so much and we are blessed to have our Florida Family (FF). 

My only 2 cents is that I know how the conga line started and it was the one sober one in the bunch (me).  Oops... :

Well.. I was dancing behind Jodie and I might have been holding onto her hips... and Randy decided he needed to dance behind me... which meant Kyle needed to be behind him.. and Sharon is so short she needs to be in front.  We were just one line of dirty dancing... but people THOUGHT it was a conga line... and then there were another 10 non-FF people and more pushing in behind.. and so it began.  

Now I am off to read more trip report!!  I didn't cry at the wedding.. but this is totally tugging at my heart!!


----------



## rpmdfw

ducky_love said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread!!  I was over in the cruise forum frantically researching for the cruise next week and I saw your post from today.. then the link to THE BIG FAT GAY DISNEY WEDDING (TM) of the FABULOUS ROB AND SCOTT (TM).
> 
> I can't contribute anything since I am tragically late.  Only to say we love you guys so much and we are blessed to have our Florida Family (FF).
> 
> My only 2 cents is that I know how the conga line started and it was the one sober one in the bunch (me).  Oops... :
> 
> Well.. I was dancing behind Jodie and I might have been holding onto her hips... and Randy decided he needed to dance behind me... which meant Kyle needed to be behind him.. and Sharon is so short she needs to be in front.  We were just one line of dirty dancing... but people THOUGHT it was a conga line... and then there were another 10 non-FF people and more pushing in behind.. and so it began.
> 
> Now I am off to read more trip report!!  I didn't cry at the wedding.. but this is totally tugging at my heart!!





Hi, Rande!  Glad to see you found us!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Well, seeing as this thread is all about Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding, this seems like the right place to mention that today is our 5th Anniversary.
> 
> Scott and I met at Gay Days 2003 (8-Trax to be exact) on June 3rd.  June 4th, we spent the whole day together, starting with breakfast, and then all the way through closing down Plesaure Island.  That's what we call our first date.  He bought me a Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club that night, too.
> 
> And wow.  Five years later, here we are planning away, living the happily ever after. Proud daddies to the cutest doxie ever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that it's true.  Before I met Scott, I'd never had a relationship that lasted more than 4 months.  For some reason, all of the previous boyfriends had dumped me at or before 4 months.  So to get to FIVE YEARS.  It's amazing to me, that he puts up with me every day.
> 
> Anyway, that's the thought for today from here on cloud nine.



Wow.  I can't believe that it's our anniversary again!  

Soooo much has happened in the year since I posted this.  

The one thing that hasn't changed is that I'm the luckiest guy in the world because I've got Scott in my life.

So, Happy Anniversary, Scott!  I love you!


----------



## MemoToMe

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  I can't believe that it's our anniversary again!
> 
> Soooo much has happened in the year since I posted this.
> 
> The one thing that hasn't changed is that I'm the luckiest guy in the world because I've got Scott in my life.
> 
> So, Happy Anniversary, Scott!  I love you!



Ditto, Kiddo!!


----------



## rpmdfw

MemoToMe said:


> Ditto, Kiddo!!



Best six years of my life!


----------



## agnes!

I've only read the first page and the last page, but have decided to subscribe so I can find this thread & read it when I'm feeling "down".

Congratulations to Rob & Scott on your anniversary  !
agnes!


----------



## rpmdfw

agnes! said:


> I've only read the first page and the last page, but have decided to subscribe so I can find this thread & read it when I'm feeling "down".
> 
> Congratulations to Rob & Scott on your anniversary  !
> agnes!



Thank you, Agnes!

Enjoy reading it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

*Happy Anniversary!*​

Lets see, six years, that calls for Iron or Candy....

Hmmm

For Scott, a little something for you.....







And for Rob, not sure where this came from, I think Rosie left it behind on her last trip!  





Any big plans tonight?   I know!  You could revisit the place where you had your reception and dance the night away!  WOW now wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> *Happy Anniversary!*​
> 
> Lets see, six years, that calls for Iron or Candy....
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> For Scott, a little something for you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Rob, not sure where this came from, I think Rosie left it behind on her last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any big plans tonight?   I know!  You could revisit the place where you had your reception and dance the night away!  WOW now wouldn't that be fun!



We'd love to visit ADH, but they're doing "Techno Night" tonight.  I think I'd rather have a knife stabbed into my eye than deal with that.

And I'd MUCH rather re-visit the location of our ceremony and spend the night at the Adventurers Club.  Gay Days were always the best nights at the Club.

Nope, tonight we're going to have a nice quiet dinner at our favorite little sushi restaurant.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Although I already did this on FB, Happy Anniversary Guys!!!

Here's to many more!


----------



## wallyb

Congrats guys! 

Now somehow eating raw fish on a gay man's anniversary 
seems a bit wrong - but Que Sera, Sera!


----------



## mikelan6

Happy Anniversary !!!


----------



## jamieandben

Happy Anniversary!!! Rob and Scott.


----------



## rosiep

Happy Anniversary Rob and Scott.

Rob..you know it occurs to me after seeing this title that it was *YOU* who started using the "f" word!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Happy Anniversary Rob and Scott.
> 
> Rob..you know it occurs to me after seeing this title that it was *YOU* who started using the "f" word!!!



In reference to the wedding!  It's you who started calling PEOPLE fat!  Usually Sue or me, but occassionally Wally and Luis.

You see the difference.  If you call a wedding fat, nobody cares.  If you call one of the grooms fat, he get's peeved.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> In reference to the wedding!  It's you who started calling PEOPLE fat!  Usually Sue or me, but occassionally Wally and Luis.
> 
> You see the difference.  If you call a wedding fat, nobody cares.  If you call one of the grooms fat, he get's peeved.



WHEN DID SHE CALL ME FAT! 
I will cut that west coast hoochie mamma!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> WHEN DID SHE CALL ME FAT!
> I will cut that west coast hoochie mamma!



He's trying to turn you against me!!! I NEVER called you fat!

(to your face)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> He's trying to turn you against me!!! I NEVER called you fat!
> 
> (to your face)



No, it wasn't his face you were calling fat.

You said he was fat on the part where he SAT!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rosiep

"Those red jeans were so tight he had to lay down on the bed to get them zipped up!"


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Rosiep
> 
> "Those red jeans were so tight he had to lay down on the bed to get them zipped up!"



OrlandoMike:

"Those red jeans were so tight I had to wait 20 minutes for him to get them off!"


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rosiep
> 
> "Those red jeans were so tight he had to lay down on the bed to get them zipped up!"



Actually they come off quite easily. 
*Jackals!*

A drink or 2 usually does it.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Actually they come off quite easily.
> *Jackals!*
> 
> A drink or 2 usually does it.



I'm gonna ply you with lots of liquor when we meet...that way I won't be the only nudie at the table!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm gonna ply you with lots of liquor when we meet...that way I won't be the only nudie at the table!



If you take so much as your HAT off, I'm calling the cops and having you arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> If you take so much as your HAT off, I'm calling the cops and having you arrested for indecent exposure.



My family and friends have them on speed dial.


----------



## frdeb1999

Just found this due to your posting on cruise forum. But so glad I did!! It was wonderful. Beautiful pictures!! I absolutely loved your rings! And the pics of the flip/flops and tan lines!  Hope you have many happy years!!


----------



## mumloveseeyore

Happy anniversary, i just spent a rainy day reading about your wonderful wedding, it was fabulous! hope you have many great years together, you make a wonderful couple.! gill


----------



## rpmdfw

frdeb1999 said:


> Just found this due to your posting on cruise forum. But so glad I did!! It was wonderful. Beautiful pictures!! I absolutely loved your rings! And the pics of the flip/flops and tan lines!  Hope you have many happy years!!





mumloveseeyore said:


> Happy anniversary, i just spent a rainy day reading about your wonderful wedding, it was fabulous! hope you have many great years together, you make a wonderful couple.! gill




Thank you both!


----------



## rpmdfw

We just got the proofs for our "Coffee Table Book" photo album!

Check them out!


----------



## rpmdfw




----------



## rpmdfw




----------



## rpmdfw

They're AWESOME!

I can't wait to get the book!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

They are totally awesome!

Randy totally did an amazing job. It makes me more excited and anxious to get our pictures


----------



## jamieandben

Rob the pics look great.


----------



## mikelan6

Beautiful ... will this be available on Amazon.com?


----------



## rpmdfw

mikelan6 said:


> Beautiful ... will this be available on Amazon.com?





Um, no.

No Amazon.com for us! 

Besides, why would anyone buy our pictures when I've already posted them all over the internet?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

As requested Rob, 

ooooohhhhhhh

aaaahhhhhh

ooooohhhhhhhh

They are very, very, nice pictures.  Definitely something for you and Scott to cherish forever!


----------



## wallyb

looking at it on my iPhone - but I think
They did a great job Rob.
The most important this is that you're 
happy with it.

I like the mushy ones best.

And the group shots are fun too.


----------



## MegKate

That book is awesome Rob! It's the best thing since bread came sliced! 

Randy does great work!!


----------



## STOCKYJIM

amazing pictures!!! you obviously had a fantastic day!!


----------



## Saxton

I love the pictures.   You and Scott look so happy in all of them.

So what did I miss?  Is Rosie calling people fat again?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> I love the pictures.   You and Scott look so happy in all of them.
> 
> So what did I miss?  Is Rosie calling people fat again?



Is that what you thought of after seeing Rob's pictures?

Rob, I think Saxton is picking up Rosie's mean habits


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> looking at it on my iPhone - but I think
> They did a great job Rob.
> The most important this is that you're
> happy with it.
> 
> I like the mushy ones best.
> 
> And the group shots are fun too.



I think he did a great job.  I'm psyched to see it completed!



MegKate said:


> That book is awesome Rob! It's the best thing since bread came sliced!
> 
> Randy does great work!!



Yeah.  SOOOO glad we went with him for photography!



STOCKYJIM said:


> amazing pictures!!! you obviously had a fantastic day!!



You've got NO idea!  So much fun!



Saxton said:


> I love the pictures.   You and Scott look so happy in all of them.
> 
> So what did I miss?  Is Rosie calling people fat again?



 Probably.  You know how she is.


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that what you thought of after seeing Rob's pictures?
> 
> Rob, I think Saxton is picking up Rosie's mean habits


 
Et tu Louie? 

It's not going to work.  Rob and I share a bond since we've both been the target of Rosie's comments.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Et tu Louie?
> 
> It's not going to work.  Rob and I share a bond since we've both been the target of Rosie's comments.



That's right!  We've bonded in our pain of Rosie's merciless tauntings.


----------



## IntheKnow

It's always nice to hear when you create a new design, and it's well recieved. Glad to hear that you enjoyed it, and it was another nice part of your perfect day.


----------



## rpmdfw

IntheKnow said:


> It's always nice to hear when you create a new design, and it's well recieved. Glad to hear that you enjoyed it, and it was another nice part of your perfect day.



We loved the cake!   We didn't design it, though.  It was a design that Disney had on Display and we just loved it from the moment we saw it.  

It was perfect for us, and it tasted amazing!


----------



## IntheKnow

rpmdfw said:


> We loved the cake!   We didn't design it, though.  It was a design that Disney had on Display and we just loved it from the moment we saw it.
> 
> It was perfect for us, and it tasted amazing!





And it fit the venue perfectly. Atlantic Dance was one of the inspirations for the design, along with Busby Berkley movies from the 30's, depression era art pottery, and the Chicago worlds fair of 1936.


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I know ...I know.....I'm alittle late on joining the thread train and now it's been a year since you two got married.  Congrats!!!! Now it's time for me to go back and read it all and check out the pics.  Both of you looked amazing from the few pics that I did see.


----------



## rpmdfw

IntheKnow said:


> And it fit the venue perfectly. Atlantic Dance was one of the inspirations for the design, along with Busby Berkley movies from the 30's, depression era art pottery, and the Chicago worlds fair of 1936.



Well then.  I guess since I'm fan of all those things, it played a part in why I liked that cake so much!  



WDW1st-timers said:


> I know ...I know.....I'm alittle late on joining the thread train and now it's been a year since you two got married.  Congrats!!!! Now it's time for me to go back and read it all and check out the pics.  Both of you looked amazing from the few pics that I did see.




Thanks!  I hope you enjoy reading my insane ramblings.


----------



## Timrobb

This is by far the BEST thread on the board!  I LOVE reading it and you are just too funny for words!

I think this is post 2,013!!  That should tell you how much people enjoy reading your story . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

Timrobb said:


> This is by far the BEST thread on the board!  I LOVE reading it and you are just too funny for words!
> 
> I think this is post 2,013!!  That should tell you how much people enjoy reading your story . . .



Wow.  Thanks!  Keep that I'm and I'm going to start BLUSHING!

Flatttery will get you everywhere!


----------



## wallyb

Oh brother.


----------



## yasuern

WOW GREAT PHOTOS!

I especially like the ones w/Illumination FW behind you two and the larger B&W photos w/ smaller colored photos within the larger photos


I want to divorce my hubby so we can get remarried at WDW


Thanks for sharing 

Sue


----------



## rpmdfw

yasuern said:


> I want to divorce my hubby so we can get remarried at WDW





Skip the divorce and just do a vow renewal.  Disney does them all the time!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Skip the divorce and just do a vow renewal.  Disney does them all the time!



Maybe she wants to divorce her hubby so she can marry you 


Can't imagine why though


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Maybe she wants to divorce her hubby so she can marry you
> 
> 
> Can't imagine why though




Because I'm cute!    and funny!    and because I'm "detail oriented" if you know what I mean.  

But I'm also taken, and very happily married to Scott.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Because I'm cute!    and funny!    and because I'm "detail oriented" if you know what I mean.
> 
> But I'm also taken, and very happily married to Scott.



Way to take one for the team Scott 


PS Rob


----------



## DVCajun




----------



## iwish81792

This story just made me go "AWWWWWWWWW."


----------



## Arizona Rita

Congratulations on your 1st anniversary!
I have been reading here and there for awhile and I just wanted to post and say that I have greatly enjoyed your story and that I wish you much happiness and success in your wedded lives. DH and I have been married for almost 20.
Thank you for posting such wonderful photos also.
Rita

PS~ We are owned by a standard long haired black and tan dachsie named Padfoot. Here's to fellow dachsie people!


----------



## rpmdfw

Arizona Rita said:


> Congratulations on your 1st anniversary!
> I have been reading here and there for awhile and I just wanted to post and say that I have greatly enjoyed your story and that I wish you much happiness and success in your wedded lives. DH and I have been married for almost 20.
> Thank you for posting such wonderful photos also.
> Rita
> 
> PS~ We are owned by a standard long haired black and tan dachsie named Padfoot. Here's to fellow dachsie people!



Glad you enjoyed it.

"Padfoot" huh?  A Doxie owner and a Harry Potter fan!    Tolliver came very close to being named "Bludger"


----------



## MegB

Rob and Scott,

Happy Anniversary!  I started reading your thread around 10pm and now it's 1am and I can't see straight anymore.  I don't even remember what I was orginally looking for!  

Congratulations on your 1st Anniversary!  We always vacation the last week of September and I wonder if we crossed paths at all.  I have really loved reading your story and I wish you many years of happiness.   

Now then - WallyB - you are just hysterical, but I'm a little worried about how close by you are to me....I'm about 30 minutes from Boston proper and think I may need to move....


----------



## wallyb

MegB said:


> Now then - WallyB - you are just hysterical, but I'm a little worried about how close by you are to me....I'm about 30 minutes from Boston proper and think I may need to move....



No worries.
I harmless.


----------



## rpmdfw

MegB said:


> Rob and Scott,
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  I started reading your thread around 10pm and now it's 1am and I can't see straight anymore.  I don't even remember what I was orginally looking for!



Thanks!

And don't worry.  I can't see straight either.  Or think straight, or act straight or . . . . 

well, you get the picture.  



wallyb said:


> No worries.
> I harmless.




Mostly.

As long as you've had your shots.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Mostly.
> 
> As long as you've had your shots.


 Nice.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Nice.



What?  

I'm just saying you're more mellow after a few of these . . . 






Hmm.  Looks like the one on the end is a little low.  Mike, were sampling again?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> I'm just saying you're more mellow after a few of these . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Looks like the one on the end is a little low.  Mike, were sampling again?



Nope - don't like all Booze drinks.
I'd need something fruity thrown in there.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Nope - don't like all Booze drinks.
> I'd need something fruity thrown in there.



Like KingLouie?  He's kinda fruity . . .


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I'd need something fruity thrown in there.



THIS is where I come in!   


Good Morning!


----------



## tecodis

Just came across your wedding story.  Thanks for taking the time to share it! 

A belated CONGRATULATIONS to you both with many happy years ahead.  How great it must be to meet the love of your life, at the place you love...Disney!!!  

Wow!


----------



## SunnieRN

Wow!!!  I followed the link from your signature and really enjoyed reading this tonight,  errr this morning.

It nade me go:    to wedding crashers    to your vows and ceremony pictures     to your dancing picures and   to Wally and Mike (at times),

Thanks for a really great read and so many awesome pictures!   your wedding rings, naked ankles and Tolliver!!!

Also enjoyed your Mom and sisters comments!

  Thanks again


----------



## MegB

Hi again Rob & Scott (Wally - I would never forget to mention you too!)

Just wanted to say thank you again for sharing your story.  I really enjoyed reading about your wedding.  But I just wanted to let you know that I decided to hire Randy when we come down for this September's vacation.  I had never seen his work before and once I saw his photograghs of your wedding, well I just had to hire him.  

I had originally hired the Disney photo people to do our family portraits, but was having doubts that they'd get what I wanted in 20 minutes.  Especially with a easily distracted 2 year old who couldn't care less if she's being photographed.  

So I scrapped the Disney people and hired Randy Chapman yesterday.  I wanted to do something really special for my parents 25th wedding anniversary, so we're having family portraits taken, going to a few special restaurants and the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise on our last night.  

I just wanted to thank you for sharing your photos and I'll let Randy know how we got the referral for his services. 

If our shots are only half as good as yours they will be awesome!

MegB


----------



## rpmdfw

tecodis said:


> Just came across your wedding story.  Thanks for taking the time to share it!
> 
> A belated CONGRATULATIONS to you both with many happy years ahead.  How great it must be to meet the love of your life, at the place you love...Disney!!!
> 
> Wow!



Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed it!




SunnieRN said:


> Wow!!!  I followed the link from your signature and really enjoyed reading this tonight,  errr this morning.
> 
> It nade me go:    to wedding crashers    to your vows and ceremony pictures     to your dancing picures and   to Wally and Mike (at times),
> 
> Thanks for a really great read and so many awesome pictures!   your wedding rings, naked ankles and Tolliver!!!
> 
> Also enjoyed your Mom and sisters comments!
> 
> Thanks again



Sorry about all the lost sleep.    And for the emotional rollercoaster it appears that you've been on.   And most especially for the trauma you no doubt suffered from the exposure to Wally. 

Thanks for your comments.



MegB said:


> Hi again Rob & Scott (Wally - I would never forget to mention you too!)
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you again for sharing your story.  I really enjoyed reading about your wedding.  But I just wanted to let you know that I decided to hire Randy when we come down for this September's vacation.  I had never seen his work before and once I saw his photograghs of your wedding, well I just had to hire him.
> 
> I had originally hired the Disney photo people to do our family portraits, but was having doubts that they'd get what I wanted in 20 minutes.  Especially with a easily distracted 2 year old who couldn't care less if she's being photographed.
> 
> So I scrapped the Disney people and hired Randy Chapman yesterday.  I wanted to do something really special for my parents 25th wedding anniversary, so we're having family portraits taken, going to a few special restaurants and the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise on our last night.
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for sharing your photos and I'll let Randy know how we got the referral for his services.
> 
> If our shots are only half as good as yours they will be awesome!
> 
> MegB



That's awesome!  You'll love Randy.  He's such an amazingly talented photographer.  We couldn't be happier with everything he's done for us.


----------



## paintnolish

Your title lured me in from the main page...wonderful, beautiful pics! Congrats!


----------



## rpmdfw

paintnolish said:


> Your title lured me in from the main page...wonderful, beautiful pics! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And most especially for the trauma you no doubt suffered from the exposure to Wally.



I did NOT expose myself. 

recently.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey, isn't it almost time to drag that stale old top of the cake out of the freezer?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey, isn't it almost time to drag that stale old top of the cake out of the freezer?


 What!...And disturb the bodies they keep in there!?!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey, isn't it almost time to drag that stale old top of the cake out of the freezer?



Actually, Rob ate that the week after the wedding and replaced it with a cheese log so Scott wouldn't notice 

The you what is gonna hit the fan over there in not very long.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey, isn't it almost time to drag that stale old top of the cake out of the freezer?



Have you not been paying attention?

We didn't freeze the top layer.  And we celebrate our anniversary in June the way we always have, despite having the party last September.

 I'm sure I've explained all of this before . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm sure I've explained all of this before . . . .



WE DON"T LISTEN TO YOU.
It's just a series of clicks and squawks


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Have you not been paying attention?



Was I supposed to pay attention to the details!

Sigh....

Pass the cheese log!


----------



## coltink

I too have been lurking over the past 2 days and have enjoyed every minute of it.  Your ceremony honeymoon and family are all beautiful.

We too have dashcunds.  Minnie and Jack.
Here are a few of my favorite pictures of my pups.


----------



## rpmdfw

coltink said:


> I too have been lurking over the past 2 days and have enjoyed every minute of it.  Your ceremony honeymoon and family are all beautiful.
> 
> We too have dashcunds.  Minnie and Jack.
> Here are a few of my favorite pictures of my pups.




Glad you enjoyed it!

Cute dogs!


----------



## Tinker_

I love this thread!!!! <3 <3  I'll let you know when I make it to the end! ha!


----------



## woodleygrrl

I adore adore adore this thread and I am so very sorry that I just found it!  Ack!

Congrats to the two of you and what a wonderful wedding.  So jealous that I didn't think about this for our wedding 3 years ago.

You two are a fabulous couple and I wish you both continued happiness!

Jennifer


----------



## rpmdfw

Tinker_ said:


> I love this thread!!!! <3 <3  I'll let you know when I make it to the end! ha!



I'm glad you were enjoying it.  But apparently you got lost and never made it to the end?   I can see how that'd happen.  This thread certainly got hijacked enough times!  



woodleygrrl said:


> I adore adore adore this thread and I am so very sorry that I just found it!  Ack!
> 
> Congrats to the two of you and what a wonderful wedding.  So jealous that I didn't think about this for our wedding 3 years ago.
> 
> You two are a fabulous couple and I wish you both continued happiness!
> 
> Jennifer




We made someone jealous?  HOW COOL!  

Glad that you liked reading my insanity.


----------



## pixidustmom

Ok so I am just starting to read your TR so forgive me for jumping in so late. But I have to say this. If you and Scott are ever considering having a family, keep me in mind I will be available in a few months. OMG! Too funny but what a great start to a wonderful Ceremony. I can't wait to read it all the way though.


----------



## rpmdfw

pixidustmom said:


> Ok so I am just starting to read your TR so forgive me for jumping in so late. But I have to say this. *If you and Scott are ever considering having a family*, keep me in mind I will be available in a few months. OMG! Too funny but what a great start to a wonderful Ceremony. I can't wait to read it all the way though.



Oh heck no!  We barely manage to keep Tolliver the Doxie in line.  Actual human children are out of the question! 

Glad you've enjoyed reading along though!


----------



## RNtheRN

wallyb said:


> And then you depart for the rapture of the honeymoon suite wearing...


----------



## rpmdfw

RNtheRN said:


>



Wow.  Talk about a blast from the past.  Wally posted that over a year ago!  

I had almost managed to block it from my memory, too.  Thanks for bringing it back up.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  Talk about a blast from the past.  Wally posted that over a year ago!
> 
> I had almost managed to block it from my memory, too.  Thanks for bringing it back up.







Sorry that repeated on you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Damn!

This year has gone by FAST!

I can't believe that the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding was a year ago today!  Before I start getting "Happy Anniversary" messages, let me remind you all that we still celebrate our anniversary on June 4th, the day of our first date.  

And so much has changed in the past year!

What is it, two . . . or three more states allow gay marriage than did last year.    Of course both California and Florida have passed amendments that ban gay marriages since then, as well.   Still, it seems that we're making progress, but the battle for equality will continue to be a hard-fought one.  We hope to someday make our Big Fat Gay Disney Marriage a legal one in Florida.  That will be a happy day, also.  And when we can legally marry . . . we'll change the date we celebrate as our anniversary.  

On a more personal level, Scott and I are so happy we did the whole Disney Wedding thing.  No regrets.  It was totally worth it.  I'd recommend it to anyone who's thinking of it.  So much fun!  The Disney Fairy Tale Wedding folks were all so wonderful!  The thought of our big day still brings big smiles to everyone who was there.

The only real downer is that the Adventurers Club is still closed. (and was the subject of my blog yesterday)  We still really miss it, and it looks like it's going to be stripped of all artifacts starting this week so that they can be used for the new Adventurers Club restaurant at Disneyland Hong Kong.  It's a criminally insane mistake to do so, as far as I'm concerned, but clearly Disney doesn't care what I think on that subject.

So here we are.  A year later.  But it still seems like only yesterday.


----------



## wallyb

And Scott's *Still* With you? 
Go figure.
*Can't he find the door?*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And Scott's *Still* With you?
> Go figure.
> *Can't he find the door?*



Oh, he can find the door just fine!

I just removed all the door knobs!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Wow! A year already?! It truly did fly by, didn't it.

It's great to know that you have no regrets for having had the wedding ceremony. 

So then, are you and Scott planning on a trip to DHK?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> So then, are you and Scott planning on a trip to DHK?



Not in the foreseeable future.

We never went to the club strictly to see the artifacts.  The entertainment was what drew us in.

The Hong Kong Adventurers Club will be an in-park restaurant (possibly counter service).   It's not even worthy of the name, in my opinion.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Happy Anniversary


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> We hope to someday make our Big Fat Gay Disney Marriage a legal one in Florida.



   Thats rich!

But seriously!  Happy "sort of" Anniversary!


----------



## wallyb

*Oh Yeahh!*
Happy Anniversary Honey! 

I plumb forgot - I blew right out of my little blonde head.


----------



## wallyb

So any wanton debauchery planned to commemorate the Big day?
Or maybe dinner?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So any wanton debauchery planned to commemorate the Big day?
> Or maybe dinner?



Scott's actually got a night without a rehearsal or a performance for the first time in the past two weeks.  

So tonight will be dinner at home.  

I'll be attempting a french onion risotto while Scott's in charge of grilling the steaks.  Whoever has time, get's to prep the green beans.   A bottle of wine, and a DVR full of shows we need to catch up on.  Should be great.

The only thing I need to worry about besides dinner, Scott, & Tolliver, is a new blog post, and that shouldn't take much time.


----------



## wallyb

Dessert!
Dessert!
Dessert!

Don't forget dessert!

Something with frosting for licking!


----------



## rpmdfw

So, I got a message from our friend Renee who officiated our ceremony for us.

She also officiated the ceremony for David and Ian (the couple from the U.K. that met at Disney while working on the International program) last week.

Disney was impressed with her, and they've asked her to be added as a proferred vendor.  That mean's they'll put her on the list of officiants that the Disney Fairy Tale Weddings team gives to couples as they book as suggestions.  When Scott and I booked (way back in June of 2007) we asked which of the officiants on the list would perform a gay wedding, and they only had one who would do it.  We never got around to calling that person, because Renee offered to officiate for us the next night when we saw her at the club.  So now gay and lesbian couples have at least two options on the official suggestions from Disney! 

We're so happy for her!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Dessert!
> Dessert!
> Dessert!
> 
> Don't forget dessert!
> 
> Something with frosting for licking!



Actually, I hadn't thought about dessert (how unlike me!)





Maybe it's time to break down and retrieve the last box of Girl Scout Cookies (thin mints) from the freezer.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, I hadn't thought about dessert (how unlike me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to break down and retrieve the last box of Girl Scout Cookies (thin mints) from the freezer.



No. 
At least go to some great bakery and get something special.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> No.
> At least go to some great bakery and get something special.


Decadent deliciousness!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> No.
> At least go to some great bakery and get something special.



Thin Mints ARE special!  We love them!  And opening the last box will be a treat!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thin Mints ARE special!  We love them!  And opening the last box will be a treat!



Did you know DQ has Thin Mint Blizzards?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Did you know DQ has Thin Mint Blizzards?



Did you know that the closest DQ to our house is 26 miles and at least a half our drive away?


----------



## rosiep

Happy Anniversary Rob!!! 
Did you get your Disney button????? 

(I sensed that both Rob and Mike snickered over my prominently displayed Anniversary pin)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Happy Anniversary Rob!!!
> Did you get your Disney button?????
> 
> (I sensed that both Rob and Mike snickered over my prominently displayed Anniversary pin)



We did NOT snicker!  I don't care when you celebrate your anniversary.  I wouldn't care if you want to wear the anniversary button on one ta, and the just married button on the other ta, and the birthday button on your butt.

No, we didn't get the anniversary button this week.  We celebrate our anniversary in June.  And that's gay days so we just wear red.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Did you know that the closest DQ to our house is 26 miles and at least a half our drive away?



Oddly enough I did know that. It turns out I do know everything


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Did you know that the closest DQ to our house is 26 miles and at least a half our drive away?



Okay Okay! Never mind. 
Cupid Out!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> We did NOT snicker!  I don't care when you celebrate your anniversary.  I wouldn't care if you want to wear the anniversary button on one ta, and the just married button on the other ta, and the birthday button on your butt.
> 
> No, we didn't get the anniversary button this week.  We celebrate our anniversary in June.  And that's gay days so we just wear red.



You may not have snickered but I do believe you _tittered_.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You may not have snickered but I do believe you _tittered_.



That wasn't at the button, though.

It was your ridiculous outfit!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That wasn't at the button, though.
> 
> It was your ridiculous outfit!



Sure!!! I wear clothes and that's the thanks I get!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Sure!!! I wear clothes and that's the thanks I get!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



Funny...I thought of you this trip Louis...I was wondering if we would ever get to meet...and if we did...would I be wearing clothes....????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Funny...I thought of you this trip Louis...I was wondering if we would ever get to meet...and if we did...would I be wearing clothes....????



I should hope you would be  That's the only reason I hugged you. I certainly hope we get to meet someday, and if it was in Disneyworld all the better! But if you ever came to the Land I would insist we get together so you could buy me a drink.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I should hope you would be  That's the only reason I hugged you. I certainly hope we get to meet someday, and if it was in Disneyworld all the better! But if you ever came to the Land I would insist we get together so you could buy me a drink.



I believe that could be arranged!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It was your ridiculous outfit!





rosiep said:


> Sure!!! I wear clothes and that's the thanks I get!


Rosie - I told you that outfit was for the hotel room!
Not to wear out!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie - I told you that outfit was for the hotel room!
> Not to wear out!



But it made me all tingly when I bent over!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Rosie - I told you that outfit was for the hotel room!
> Not to wear out!





I am so glad I wasn't there!



I would have been mortified if we were both wearing the same outfit


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> But it made me all tingly when I bent over!



They're called underwear - You should try 'em sometime.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am so glad I wasn't there!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been mortified if we were both wearing the same outfit



your heels would have been higher....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I would have been mortified if we were both wearing the same outfit



Yup.  That did it.  That sent me into a giggle fit!   

The major problem is that I can see you in that outfit more than I could see Rosie in it!


----------



## christopher77

Hey there.  I've been lurking for a bit, but I felt I had to post.  Your story gives me confidence that I may someday marry the man I love, in the place that I love.  Thank you very much for sharing your story.


----------



## Timrobb

WELCOME Christopher! 




(just watch out for Wally!)


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome Christopher and what a nice thing to say to Rob.

This is going to be a bit mushy, so feel free to roll your eyes and move on... fairly warned.

Rob has shared an incredible slice of his life with us. He's been open and honest; witty, funny, irreverent, but mostly he has been real here on this thread. Genuine.

This thread stands as an example of what many in the gay community strive for, and hope to realize one day.  This thread is a testament to what could be, if only the law would allow. And by "could be" I mean ONLY that the union would be sanctioned by law and therefore allow all the benefits that are attached to that legality.

The respect and love that Rob and his Husband have for each other would not be changed by law, of course!

All that to say, thank you to a man who has shared a beautiful day, yes, but oh so much more than that. He opened his life to us for a time, and showed us how beautiful it is.  

So, thank you Man. You're the best. 

Mush alert is now over. Return to your usual wonderfully comic selves.


----------



## rpmdfw

christopher77 said:


> Hey there.  I've been lurking for a bit, but I felt I had to post.  Your story gives me confidence that I may someday marry the man I love, in the place that I love.  Thank you very much for sharing your story.



Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed it.

If you want to do it, I say go for it!  Disney makes it a great experience!



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Welcome Christopher and what a nice thing to say to Rob.
> 
> This is going to be a bit mushy, so feel free to roll your eyes and move on... fairly warned.
> 
> Rob has shared an incredible slice of his life with us. He's been open and honest; witty, funny, irreverent, but mostly he has been real here on this thread. Genuine.
> 
> This thread stands as an example of what many in the gay community strive for, and hope to realize one day.  This thread is a testament to what could be, if only the law would allow. And by "could be" I mean ONLY that the union would be sanctioned by law and therefore allow all the benefits that are attached to that legality.
> 
> The respect and love that Rob and his Husband have for each other would not be changed by law, of course!
> 
> All that to say, thank you to a man who has shared a beautiful day, yes, but oh so much more than that. He opened his life to us for a time, and showed us how beautiful it is.
> 
> So, thank you Man. You're the best.
> 
> Mush alert is now over. Return to your usual wonderfully comic selves.




Oh, stop!  You're gonna meake me blush!  

I didn't do anything special.  I just rambled on (and on, and on, and on) about what we were going through as we planned, had, and recovered from our wedding.  I just let you all know what was going on in my head as it was going on.  And since it was overwhelmingly my perspective, I asked my mom and Scott to give their viewpoint as well; knowing that no one person clearly sees all sides of any situation or event.

Yeah, it was an honest look, but I fear more often than not it was an insane stream of consciousness ramble.  But I tend to do that.  

But thank you for your kind mushiness.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Rob has shared an incredible slice of his life with us. He's been open and honest; witty, funny, irreverent, but mostly he has been real here on this thread. Genuine.
> 
> This thread stands as an example of what many in the gay community strive for, and hope to realize one day.  This thread is a testament to what could be, if only the law would allow. And by "could be" I mean ONLY that the union would be sanctioned by law and therefore allow all the benefits that are attached to that legality.
> 
> The respect and love that Rob and his Husband have for each other would not be changed by law, of course!
> 
> All that to say, thank you to a man who has shared a beautiful day, yes, but oh so much more than that. He opened his life to us for a time, and showed us how beautiful it is.
> 
> So, thank you Man. You're the best.





Oh!  And Welcome Christopher!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, so remember seven pages back when I posted the proofs for our wedding album?

I got home from a really crappy day at work yesterday, and Scott handed me the final product.  

WE HAVE OUR WEDDING ALBUM!



And it's GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I'll try and get Scott to take some photos that we can post.

Totally worth the wait! And to be fair to Randy Chapman, it's taken as long as it has because we really dragged our feet on picking the photos we wanted, and then on whether we wanted the black leather cover or the navy pleather cover.

We still can't describe how happy we are with Randy Chapman.  His work is amazing.  His wife, Linda, is a joy to deal with as well, and she's guided us through the wedding album process so well.

I feel kind of silly getting this excited all over again over a year later, but it's just SO beautiful!


----------



## wallyb

Glad it turned out well Rob.


----------



## rosiep

Yay!!! I'm glad it helped brighten your day...but I have to ask...just how _much_ did you pay DVC~OKW~96 to say those things???????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yay!!! I'm glad it helped brighten your day...but I have to ask...just how _much_ did you pay DVC~OKW~96 to say those things???????



Yeah - DVC~OKW~96 is usually so cantankerous.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

wallyb said:


> Yeah - DVC~OKW~96 is usually so cantankerous.



Provocation has its merit, _Mister B!_

Rob, whadda' ya' mean, take photos of the album/wedding photos??? Isn't this where you are supposed to invite us all over for the big reveal and crudites?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Rob, whadda' ya' mean, take photos of the album/wedding photos??? Isn't this where you are supposed to invite us all over for the big reveal and crudites?



Um, no.

Apparently, it's not advisable to invite other DISers to you home.  Or at least that's what I'm told.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, no.
> Apparently, it's not advisable to invite other DISers to you home.  Or at least that's what I'm told.



Okay! OKay!
I have been known to spirit away the odd tchotchke - 
maybe some of the silverware.
I like shiny!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Oops, tried to start my own thread.......not sure what I did.....I need sleep.


----------



## sbreson

Hi Rob and Scott, I have a question.  First, my partner and I are getting married in Disney 2/19/10 at the grand floridian.  I have been looking EVERYWHERE for other disney commitment cermonies with other gay couples and I only found your wedding pictures (which were amazing btw!)

Do you guys know of any other gay couple who was married their at Disney so I may see their pictures too?  Maybe on this DISboards or even a separate website?

Thank you so much
Shawn


----------



## rpmdfw

sbreson said:


> Hi Rob and Scott, I have a question.  First, my partner and I are getting married in Disney 2/19/10 at the grand floridian.  I have been looking EVERYWHERE for other disney commitment cermonies with other gay couples and I only found your wedding pictures (which were amazing btw!)
> 
> Do you guys know of any other gay couple who was married their at Disney so I may see their pictures too?  Maybe on this DISboards or even a separate website?
> 
> Thank you so much
> Shawn



Shawn,

First of all . . . WELCOME TO THE DIS!

Second of all . . . . CONGRATULATIONS on your upcoming wedding!

Thirdly, there's not a lot out there in terms of resources for gay couples getting married at Disney.  That's a big part of why this massive detailed recap exists.  We wanted to share our experiences in hopes that it would help others down the line.

That said, check here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25629552#post25629552 for Luis and Michael's Disneyland wedding.  Granted, it's a California wedding, but it's BEAUTIFUL and they've got some amazing pictures.

And here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1992140  David and Ian were just married last month at the UK Pavillion at Epcot.  They don't have much in the way of wedding photos up yet, but they should be up shortly.

Also, stop by the Weddings and Honeymoons forum here on the DIS.  It's full of a lot of great resources that are not specific to either straight weddings or gay weddings.  Those ladies LOVE to be helpful to others.  If you've got a question, they'll do their best to help you find and answer.

Have you asked your Disney Fairy Tale Weddings assigned planner about any gay wedding photos?  I know that they've done at least one photo shoot featuring a gay couple (they're facebook friends of ours, and some of the shots are up on their FB page.  )  So ask Disney if they've got anything that you can see.

And please, now that you've found our little Rainbow Corner of the DIS, stick around and participate.  You'll get a lot of great help from the awesome group of people we have right here on this board.


----------



## sbreson

PERFECT!  Thank you so much!  I have been looking under the Wedding section and the Gay section.  I will look at the other pictures of the other weddings.  I will definitly keep posting now and I will post our wedding pictures when we get married, Ralph and I.

Thanks again!  Hi Everyone!
Shawn


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hi Shawn! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!

I think there is another couple who were married at WDW... Rainbow Brite? I can't honestly remember, but they did have lovely photos on the site at one point. 

Luis's wedding at DLP was wicked cool too.  Hope you get some great ideas for yours.


----------



## wallyb

OMG ROB! 






Those Damn *Salahis* Will Crash any event!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> OMG ROB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Damn *Salahis* Will Crash any event!





You have too much time on your hands!

And those aren't our crashers.  Our crashers are locals.  Not "Real Houswives of DC" wannabes.


----------



## DouglasE

When you began this thread, you stated that technology was a great tool for your wedding planning.  I think that the internet was so integral in the two of you coming together.  It tickles me to know that I was hangin' out with the two of you when you met @ 8 Trax in 2003, however briefly.

I love, LOVE, *LOVE* your rings!

You did a wonderful job in planning your wedding and you and I seem to have similar taste.  I call it "simple with a twist".

Have you ever watched Project Runway?  A phrase that the judges frequently use comes to mind when you discussed your DJ.  "I question your taste level".  Pity he didn't listen to you more; but fortunate that everyone had a great time.

Finally, I love the fact that you had your priorities in order:  It's all about the cake!  Yummy!

Glad that things are still going swimmingly all these years later because you both are super sweet guys.


----------



## rpmdfw

DouglasE said:


> When you began this thread, you stated that technology was a great tool for your wedding planning.  I think that the internet was so integral in the two of you coming together.  It tickles me to know that I was hangin' out with the two of you when you met @ 8 Trax in 2003, however briefly.
> 
> I love, LOVE, *LOVE* your rings!
> 
> You did a wonderful job in planning your wedding and you and I seem to have similar taste.  I call it "simple with a twist".
> 
> Have you ever watched Project Runway?  A phrase that the judges frequently use comes to mind when you discussed your DJ.  "I question your taste level".  Pity he didn't listen to you more; but fortunate that everyone had a great time.
> 
> Finally, I love the fact that you had your priorities in order:  It's all about the cake!  Yummy!
> 
> Glad that things are still going swimmingly all these years later because you both are super sweet guys.



Hey, Douglas!  Good to see you (sort of) again!  Glad you enjoyed the recap.

Have we ever watched Project Runway?  Are you KIDDING?  We're huge fans!  Here's the thread we've got going for this season:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2372736


----------



## rpmdfw

sbreson said:


> Hi Rob and Scott, I have a question.  First, my partner and I are getting married in Disney 2/19/10 at the grand floridian.  I have been looking EVERYWHERE for other disney commitment cermonies with other gay couples and I only found your wedding pictures (which were amazing btw!)
> 
> Do you guys know of any other gay couple who was married their at Disney so I may see their pictures too?  Maybe on this DISboards or even a separate website?
> 
> Thank you so much
> Shawn



Hey, Shawn!  How did things go on February 19th?  We're dying to hear about it!  And see your pictures!


----------



## npmommie

I LOVE your pictures!!  You both are so handsome, the pictures are great


----------



## rpmdfw

npmommie said:


> I LOVE your pictures!!  You both are so handsome, the pictures are great



Thanks!

I'm hoping that sbreson will come back and tell us about their ceremony and show us their pix, too!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Hi guys!!!!  I just found your thread and saw your "Coffee Table" Book / photos and they are absolutely awesome!!!!!  It looks like fun was had by all!!!


----------



## MickeyMommaof2

Hello~ I just have to say I  stumbled across this when I searched for something (it was so many hours ago I can't even remember what that was). In the last 4 hours I've read your amazing story. I honestly laughed and cried. i feel like I was there through the whole thing. I feel like I know you and scott personally. I wish you both a life time of happiness together! Now i am off to put to bed my 4 year old and 7 month old who both fell asleep on me hours ago while I was reading.
~Beth~

P.S
you have an amazing family!


----------



## rpmdfw

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Hi guys!!!!  I just found your thread and saw your "Coffee Table" Book / photos and they are absolutely awesome!!!!!  It looks like fun was had by all!!!





MickeyMommaof2 said:


> Hello~ I just have to say I  stumbled across this when I searched for something (it was so many hours ago I can't even remember what that was). In the last 4 hours I've read your amazing story. I honestly laughed and cried. i feel like I was there through the whole thing. I feel like I know you and scott personally. I wish you both a life time of happiness together! Now i am off to put to bed my 4 year old and 7 month old who both fell asleep on me hours ago while I was reading.
> ~Beth~
> 
> P.S
> you have an amazing family!




Thank you both!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## look1angel

I was surfing around & came across your post.  All I can say is it took me over an hour to read everything & I laughed & cried & feel like I know you two by now.  I pray your lives are blessed with happiness, health, wealth & all the goodness this world has to offer.  

I hope to one day plan my daughter's wedding at Disney.  

Thank you for sharing a very special part of your lives


----------



## rpmdfw

look1angel said:


> I was surfing around & came across your post.  All I can say is it took me over an hour to read everything & I laughed & cried & feel like I know you two by now.  I pray your lives are blessed with happiness, health, wealth & all the goodness this world has to offer.
> 
> I hope to one day plan my daughter's wedding at Disney.
> 
> Thank you for sharing a very special part of your lives



Thanks!  I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## MegB

I love you guys.  I've never met you, but after reading about your wedding I feel like I do.  

I was so impressed with your wedding photographer, Randy Chapman, that I hired him for a family portrait session during our last vacation.  

Thank you for sharing your story with us.  I wish you much health and happiness in your marriage.


----------



## rpmdfw

MegB said:


> I love you guys.  I've never met you, but after reading about your wedding I feel like I do.
> 
> I was so impressed with your wedding photographer, Randy Chapman, that I hired him for a family portrait session during our last vacation.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story with us.  I wish you much health and happiness in your marriage.



Thank you!

I've been feeling particularly nostalgic today.  It was exactly seven years ago today that I met Scott at a GayDay.com mixer at 8-trax.  I didn't realize that I'd met Prince Charming that night.

The next day, as we sat across the table from each other at breakfast.  THEN I knew!


----------



## rpmdfw

It's June 4th.  "Happily Ever After" started 7 years ago today!  

As usual, Scott and I will be celebrating our anniversary at Gay Days at Walt Disney World.  We met during Gay Days 2003.

I can't think of a better way to celebrate, or a better person to be spending my life with.

Another year on, and I'm still the luckiest man on the planet!


----------



## JacksLilWench

First: I'm so happy for you both!!  Your story is so amazing, I'm trying really hard to cry right now!  Second: So. Totally. Jealous. of you both, lol.  I want a Disney Wedding so bad, I can taste the castle cake now!  

But in all seriousness, I wish you both the absolute best of luck for the future.  You guys are so lucky to have found such happiness and to have committed your lives to each other in such a breathtaking location and ceremony.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

look1angel said:


> All I can say is it took me over an hour to read everything & I laughed & cried & feel like I know you two by now.



An hour?  It took me about three weekends.  This is the thread that pulled me into these boards in the first place.  



rpmdfw said:


> It's June 4th.  "Happily Ever After" started 7 years ago today!
> 
> As usual, Scott and I will be celebrating our anniversary at Gay Days at Walt Disney World.  We met during Gay Days 2003.
> 
> I can't think of a better way to celebrate, or a better person to be spending my life with.
> 
> Another year on, and I'm still the luckiest man on the planet!



CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## crimowls

Just got done skimming the 142 pages!  Reading the planning and seeing the photos was awesome!  I remember all those little details (especially the cake tasting!).   

I love your rings; I had a titanium engagement ring which I love!  

I also enjoyed reading the comments from your mom.   

PS Will be at Gay Days tomorrow and back at Disney in a couple weeks to celebrate our 1 year anniversary! Can't wait!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Correction: I'm trying really hard to NOT cry right now...oops!!  When emotions get involved, my ability to create clear sentences goes out the window apparently!


----------



## rpmdfw

JacksLilWench said:


> First: I'm so happy for you both!!  Your story is so amazing, I'm trying really hard to cry right now!  Second: So. Totally. Jealous. of you both, lol.  I want a Disney Wedding so bad, I can taste the castle cake now!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I wish you both the absolute best of luck for the future.  You guys are so lucky to have found such happiness and to have committed your lives to each other in such a breathtaking location and ceremony.



Thanks!  I heartily recommend having a Disney Wedding.  The DFTW team will take SUCH great care of you!  It was totally worth it for us! 



DOPEYLUVER said:


> An hour?  It took me about three weekends.  This is the thread that pulled me into these boards in the first place.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS and enjoy the weekend.



It took you three weekends to read it?  It took me MONTHS to write it!  



crimowls said:


> Just got done skimming the 142 pages!  Reading the planning and seeing the photos was awesome!  I remember all those little details (especially the cake tasting!).
> 
> I love your rings; I had a titanium engagement ring which I love!
> 
> I also enjoyed reading the comments from your mom.
> 
> PS Will be at Gay Days tomorrow and back at Disney in a couple weeks to celebrate our 1 year anniversary! Can't wait!



Congrats on your wedding.  If you'll be at Gay Day you should come by the Dole Whip meet at 4pm and meet a bunch of us!



JacksLilWench said:


> Correction: I'm trying really hard to NOT cry right now...oops!!  When emotions get involved, my ability to create clear sentences goes out the window apparently!



Oh, go ahead and cry.  It'll make you feel better!


----------



## Disneygrl36

So I am very late to this party & just missed saying happy 7th anniversary to you, but I have spent the better part of the the last day & a half reading your delightful story & just had to say thank you for sharing.  I have written a few trip reports myself & it's no easy task, but such a great way to relive our special trips.

You & Scott are very lucky to have found each other & also lucky to have had your special BIG FAT GAY DISNEY WEDDING!!!!!!  I loved all the details & your photos are stunning.  

I only got to go to the Adventurer's Club a few times & it was years ago.  My DH of almost 7 years & I always planned to go on one of our Disney trips but somehow didn't thinking it would always be there to enjoy like some many others have said.  Well, we waited too long & I am so sad my DH never got to experience the fun & frivolity that the AC was.  We went through PI on our way to the Characters in Flight balloon in October & it was so sad to see it all so lifeless & just sitting there unused.  This is how I felt about it!!!!!




But, I carry the AC with me a little bit because whenever we start out on an adventure I start singing "marching along we're adventurers....." & my DH loves it!!!!!

And.........I'm rambling............thanks again Rob for sharing your story with us & I hope you & Scott have many, many years of fabulous adventures together ahead of you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Disneygrl36 said:


> thanks again Rob for sharing your story with us & I hope you & Scott have many, many years of fabulous adventures together ahead of you.



Thanks!




Disneygrl36 said:


> I only got to go to the Adventurer's Club a few times & it was years ago.  My DH of almost 7 years & I always planned to go on one of our Disney trips but somehow didn't thinking it would always be there to enjoy like some many others have said.  Well, we waited too long & I am so sad my DH never got to experience the fun & frivolity that the AC was.  We went through PI on our way to the Characters in Flight balloon in October & it was so sad to see it all so lifeless & just sitting there unused.



Word is that it won't be sitting there lifeless and unused for much longer.  It's slated for demolition.  The interior has already been stripped bare.  The wrecking ball should be there soon.  

It was like somebody punched me in the stomach when I saw the pictures of the club without the artifacts on the walls.  I don't even want to think how it's going to feel when the building comes down.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96




----------



## Disneygrl36

rpmdfw said:


> Word is that it won't be sitting there lifeless and unused for much longer.  It's slated for demolition.  The interior has already been stripped bare.  The wrecking ball should be there soon.
> 
> It was like somebody punched me in the stomach when I saw the pictures of the club without the artifacts on the walls.  I don't even want to think how it's going to feel when the building comes down.



Oh that will be a sad day.  I am not sure what Disney is thinking sometimes.


----------



## wallyb

Wonder if they'd let people have a piece of it?
Especially people who it had special meaning to.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


>



Thanks!



Disneygrl36 said:


> Oh that will be a sad day.  I am not sure what Disney is thinking sometimes.



Thinking?  I'm not sure there was any thought involved in the decision to close the club.  No sane person would do it.  Even without being promoted by Disney for the past several years, they were still turning a profit.  Now the place is a ghost town generating no revenue at all.



wallyb said:


> Wonder if they'd let people have a piece of it?
> Especially people who it had special meaning to.



Eh.  Not sure I'd want a piece of the building.  The magic was what happened inside the building.  And as long as the building is still there, there's a tiny bit of hope that the powers that be might, just MIGHT decide to open it back up.  No, it's not a rational hope, but it's there.


----------



## ban26ana

I realize this thread is quite old, but I just came across it.  I love love love your pictures!  I cracked up at the "kungaloosh" on the serving set. I almost wish dh and I had waited to get married so we could have afforded a Disney wedding.  It looks like you guys had an awesome time!


----------



## rpmdfw

ban26ana said:


> I realize this thread is quite old, but I just came across it.  I love love love your pictures!  I cracked up at the "kungaloosh" on the serving set. I almost wish dh and I had waited to get married so we could have afforded a Disney wedding.  It looks like you guys had an awesome time!



We did have an awesome time!  It was SOOOO much fun!



And hey . . . don't regret not having waited to get married.  Instead, save up and do a Disney Vow Renewal!    The Disney Fairytale Weddings team does a lot of VRs.


----------



## rpmdfw

For those of you looking for more pictures of GLBT weddings, the blog "Offbeat Bride" is doing a Pride Week series of posts this week.

Someone who has lurked on this thread sent me the link, but sadly, I was too late to have them include us.  

But that doesn't mean we shouldn't go check out the wedding pix!

http://offbeatbride.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Crazydisneychick

I found this thread and am officially addicted!! I laughed, I cried, I loved it. You and you husband are very lucky men. I admit I am a little jealous. I hope that I can put all the thought in all the little details. My DH has agreed to a vow renewal  in 2013. ALL of the people on here are hilarious and I am willing to bet make a great group of friends. Just so you know it IS ok to say "Howdy" & "y'all".

P.S. Happy belated Anniversary!


----------



## wallyb

Crazydisneychick said:


> Just so you know it IS ok to say "Howdy" & "y'all".



*Yes.*
* On a Dude ranch.
* At a rodeo.
* If you're recast in a revival of Dallas.
But that is it!


----------



## rpmdfw

Crazydisneychick said:


> I found this thread and am officially addicted!! I laughed, I cried, I loved it. You and you husband are very lucky men. I admit I am a little jealous. I hope that I can put all the thought in all the little details. My DH has agreed to a vow renewal  in 2013. ALL of the people on here are hilarious and I am willing to bet make a great group of friends. Just so you know it IS ok to say "Howdy" & "y'all".
> 
> P.S. Happy belated Anniversary!



Thanks!

I'm glad you enjoyed reading it.  And yes, I've definitely made some great friends here on the GLBT forum!

And OF COURSE it's okay to say "Howdy" and "y'all"!  I do it all the time!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And OF COURSE it's okay to say "Howdy" and "y'all"!  I do it all the time!



Recast as Sue Ellen?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Recast as Sue Ellen?



Did you know that Sue Ellen's is the name of a lesbian bar in Dallas?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Did you know that Sue Ellen's is the name of a lesbian bar in Dallas?



I like it.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I like it.



I'm sure that they're all relieved that you approve.  

One of the more popular gay bars in Dallas (J.R.'s) is named after her husband. 

Makes one wonder why the rest of the Ewing clan didn't get bars named after them . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm sure that they're all relieved that you approve.  :



"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn ... Y'all!


----------



## mom3sonstt

I just read your whole wedding TR a couple weeks ago.  Last night I had to run in to the verizon store to pick up some stuff for DH and the man at the register was wearing a wedding band with the Superman logo etched on it all around the band.  I couldn't help but think of you!    Loved reading your story, by the way!


----------



## rpmdfw

mom3sonstt said:


> I just read your whole wedding TR a couple weeks ago.  Last night I had to run in to the verizon store to pick up some stuff for DH and the man at the register was wearing a wedding band with the Superman logo etched on it all around the band.  I couldn't help but think of you!    Loved reading your story, by the way!



Thanks!

I acutally have a Superman ring that looks like a wedding band that I used to wear all the time.  Scott and I decided that we wanted to match, so I didn't consider getting a Superman ring in precious metal.  But the thought did briefly cross my mind.


----------



## Groom Mickey

Just wanted to let you know that your TR has been helpful. My partner and I are having our ceremony May 2011. Your post helped us to decide on Randy as our photographer and provide other inspiration. From reading your report is sounds like your wedding was a blast. Thank you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Groom Mickey said:


> Just wanted to let you know that your TR has been helpful. My partner and I are having our ceremony May 2011. Your post helped us to decide on Randy as our photographer and provide other inspiration. From reading your report is sounds like your wedding was a blast. Thank you.



Hey there!  Welcome to the DIS and the GLBT forum!

I'm very glad that my TR was helpful to you!  

Randy will be awesome for you!  He's amazing!

We did have a blast, I'm glad you enjoyed reading about it.

PLEASE come back here to the GLBT forum and let us know about your ceremony!  Heck, start a planning journal of your own if you want to, but definitely come and tell us about it afterward and post pictures!  We love that kind of thing, and can't wait to "ooh" and "aah" over your wedding!


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow.  It's hard to believe it's been two years since Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.

Two years!?!?!?


It doesn't seem like that long at all!

And on the other hand, it seems like forever ago. 

Still . . . . wouldn't change a thing about it.  

Anyway, happy memories.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, time for an update!  

Remember way back when, I posted this:




rpmdfw said:


> After we'd begun eating, my Uncle Barry arrived with his lady friend, Maureen, and my cousin Kelly.  This ended up being a very good weekend for Barry and Kelly.  My uncle had been having difficulties with his daughter for the past few years since she's come out of the closet as a lesbian.  Being around us, and seeing Uncle Kevin and his partner talking about being together 27 years really helped Barry to reconnect with Kelly a little bit.  Especially since she started telling us about her girlfriend Katie and how happy she is to have met her (they've been dating for 6 months).  Barry hasn't met her yet, but is now going to do so.



Well, I just got a facebook message.  Katie proposed to my cousin Kelly in Hawaii over the weekend.  The whole family is VERY happy!  

So, it looks like we'll be doing another family wedding in 2012.  This one will be two brides instead of two grooms!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> ]





rpmdfw said:


> I like this one better:



Indulge me for a moment, please.  

Reliving some happy moments with my mom on one of the happiest days of my life, as I mourn her loss today.  

I've always said that I'm the luckiest guy alive for having the best parents in the world.   I'm less lucky today.


----------



## wallyb

So sorry Rob


----------



## hematite153

I'm sorry Rob.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh Rob....

Simply beautiful!  

Do us all a favor, have a few Bourbons, and tell some great stories about your mom with your friends and family!  She looks like she was quite a gal!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Rob....
> 
> Simply beautiful!
> 
> Do us all a favor, have a few Bourbons, and tell some great stories about your mom with your friends and family!  She looks like she was quite a gal!



She was quite a lady, to be sure.  And at only 65, we weren't expecting this at all.

That is  pretty much what I did last night, Mike.  Several friends came to the house because they didn't think Scott and I should be alone.  So we drank and talked.  It was just what I needed.  I hauled out the wedding pictures and shared happy memories. 

I won't be flying home to Texas until Saturday, as my parents were vacationing at my Uncle Kevin's condo in Mexico when she passed away (very suddenly, and we still don't know how.)   So on top of the stress he would have normally had, My dad is having to deal with the international red tape of bringing my mom home.  Thankfully my Uncle Kevin flew down there to help him.

That means the added stress of worrying about my dad and not being able to help take care of him.


----------



## Gypsybear

Rob, I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## soulmates

Rob,

Our hearts go out to you right now. There are no words, so please accept my hug all the way from NC. 



Love

Chris


----------



## itsmuggsie

Rob, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## rpmdfw

Rob's Mom said:


> Yes, The Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding was just what it was supposed to be, and it was indeed Magical. It was also a lot of fun!!
> From the minute we arrived on September 24 to the time we left on on October 6, there was just one happy moment after another. The reason for this was love:  Rob and Scott's obvious love for one another, and we, as a family, who love them.
> I have so many wonderful memories of that weekend, especially after going through all the photos to choose the ones I want in our album. How could I choose only a few? Finally, I chose the ones of Rob and Scott that showed, on their faces, their love. Also, I chose the ones that showed all of the family having such a good time.
> I have spoken to every one of the family members since then, and they all express their gratitude to Rob and Scott for sharing their happiness by throwing this shindig. It was a unifying event for a family that was already close.
> Personally, I keep seeing those two beaming, smiling faces. It gives me the most pleasure to know that their smiles and obvious love for one another was not a show for that one day, but that it is their normal state of happiness.  As parents, we pray for the day when each of our children finds that one person with whom they want to spend the rest of their lives. For Rob, it is Scott. From the first day they met. And as for me, I knew that Scott loved him too, because I saw it on his face in the first picture I ever saw of him. You see, Rob was taking the picture, and Scott was looking at him. The BFGDW was the celebration of that Fairy Tale come true.
> I am so proud of my two sons, Rob and Scott, because they have the courage to celebrate their love and unintentionally serve as an example to both gay and straight couples of what love looks like. Obviously, I love them both very much, and I look forward to many more happy moments with them.
> Thank you, Rob, for this wonderful journal of the planning and of the event itself.  If you print it, I surely do want a copy. Thank you both for letting me share in that planning and celebration. I love you both.



Mike, this tells a better story than I ever could.  This is the Mom, I had.  This is how I remember her.  This is who I will carry with me in my heart.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

It sounds like your mom was a great lady Rob, and like the world's a worse place for not having her, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chwgmjay

Rob - 

*hugs*

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Rob & Scott,
Sending you hugs.  I read what your mom wrote about your wedding and my first thought was: that is the kind of mom I want to be.  I want to love my children with the deep, unconditional love she obviously showered you with daily.  You were certainly blessed to be her son.

I know your heart is broken.  I hope you find comfort and peace.

Leah


----------



## jjjmranch

Rob and Scott,

I am so sorry for your loss. What a great lady she was and will always be in your hearts.

2GirlsMama had the sentiments I have and wrote them a whole lot better!


----------



## SanFranciscan

Hi Rob and Scott!

I remember your wedding!  We voted on which cake you were going to get.  If I recall correctly "my"  cake won.  

I am so sorry for the loss of your mom Rob.  My parents are both deceased.  My first reaction to learning of their deaths was shock.  I think we see our parents as larger than life and certainly much bigger than death.  At least I did.  I am glad that you two are together to cope with this.  I am glad that your uncle was there for your father.


----------



## Andrea464

Rob, 
I've loved reading through this thread. Happy 2 years!
I'm sorry for the loss of your mother.  Thoughts and prayers going out to you and your loved ones right now. 


rpmdfw said:


> So, it looks like we'll be doing another family wedding in 2012.  This one will be two brides instead of two grooms!



Does this mean two dresses?!


----------



## Scampi

I've always dreamed of a Disney wedding.  Fortunatley we live in Massachusetts, so our wedding needed to be in state.  Someday, we hope to renew our vows in Disney.

Best Wishes!


----------



## rpmdfw

Thanks to all of you who sent your condolences to me and my family.  Both here, on facebook, and via the mail.

You have no idea how much all of your messages touched me.  I really appreciate it.

Love my DISfriends!


----------



## soulmates

Rob,

this thread was amazing.  Thanks for allowing us to go on this amazing journey with you. You are missed already. I'm just glad to know your with your mom again, so I know your smiling down on us. 

RIP Rob, you will be missed. 


Chris


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob, we will forever hold you in our hearts.


----------



## hematite153

Rob,

Thanks for sharing so much with us and we'll miss you!


----------



## Tony-NJ

Not sure what to say other than you will be missed - Thanks for sharing all you did with your Dis friends - rip.


----------



## KPeveler

I did not know either of you personally, but I read this entire thread when I was planning my Little Gay Disney Wedding.  I am shicked and saddened by this loss.  Rob, we will all miss you.

Scott, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## wallyb

Rob - I'll miss you - but I'll never forget you.


----------



## Saxton

I just looked over the pictures from Rob & Scott's ceremony again. 


"We climb the highest mountains,
Just to get a better view.
We plumb the deepest oceans,
Because we're daring through and through.
We cross the scorching deserts,
Martinis in our hands.
We ski the polar ice caps,
In tuxedos looking grand.
We are reckless, brave and loyal,
And valiant to the end.
If you come in here a stranger,
You will exit as a friend.
Kungaloosh!"

Goodbye Rob.


----------



## MickeyMickey

I am more of a lurker than a poster, I have never posted on this thread but have read it beginning to end and was touched at the wonderful person that Rob was and the love between Rob and Scott.  I was so sorry to read of Rob's passing and my thoughts are with Scott as well as their friends and Rob's family.   

Sometimes life is so unfair!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm gonna stick this for a while, it is a great read!  Tons of history with Rob, the Dis, all of us.....


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm gonna stick this for a while, it is a great read!  Tons of history with Rob, the Dis, all of us.....



Just scanning back over a few pages myself - feels like he is here.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I think this may have been Rob's last post.....


"That's nothing. There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . ."


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I think this may have been Rob's last post.....
> 
> 
> "That's nothing. There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . ."


Thanks Mike  I think.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Thanks Mike  I think.



I think.....


----------



## TagsMissy

OrlandoMike said:


> I think this may have been Rob's last post.....
> 
> 
> "That's nothing. There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . ."





wallyb said:


> Thanks Mike  I think.





To laugh in times of sorrow is priceless.


----------



## jjjmranch

I started rereading a few days ago. Such warm happy memories and fun conversations!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm gonna stick this for a while, it is a great read!  Tons of history with Rob, the Dis, all of us.....



Deffo one of our board's best efforts. Makes me laugh and cry both.  REALLY missing Rob.


----------



## starrzone

Rob was so kind to me in his responses on this and other threads; he will be greatly missed, but I will remember him fondly through my memories and this thread. Luv and miss ya, Rob!


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

I remember this thread.  Such a wonderful and touching description of a beautiful time in Rob's life.  I enjoyed reading about Rob & Scott's fabulous wedding!

Scott, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ban26ana

I just re-read this thread and bawled my eyes out.  I don't remember if I ever posted anything other than a general "I love this, thanks for posting," but it truly is an amazing recap by an amazing man.  Off to cry some more...


----------



## darlenemckenna76

Sorry to hear that..may rob RIP


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> I think this may have been Rob's last post.....
> 
> 
> "That's nothing. There's probably more Vaseline on Wally himself than there is on the lens . . ."





Shouldn't have worn make up today.....


----------



## TinkerChelle

TagsMissy said:


> To laugh in times of sorrow is priceless.



Absolutely.   Tears of sadness and laughter mixing......


----------



## myheartlivesatwdw

I came across this thread this morning and started reading. I didn't know until the end that Rob has passed. I am in shock. What a wonderful man. I feel so bad. I hope Scott is ok...


----------



## ducky_love

Guys - I don't know if Scott posts here but I wanted to give you an update that he is doing really well.  He is so brave and strong.  Scott is my hero.

We were with Rob on his wedding day and we were there as he was laid to rest.  It has been a crazy few weeks.  Rob would have been thrilled to see his wedding thread "sticky".. but I know he would have just made a dirty joke.  

At his funeral all the different folks that got up to talk about Rob said that he just had so much love.  He had his family, his Florida family, his theatre family... but we left out his Dis family.  I know he loved you guys!  And he'd want you to KNOW it!  

Now- everyone promise to *GO GET YOUR FLU SHOT*!!!  Rob's Dad made us all promise to tell everyone to get one.  Now, you go tell people.  Preventing this from happening to someone else is the best way to honor Rob's memory.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Thanks for posting!  Not a day goes by when someone tells me via the Dis or Facebook a funny Rob story!


----------



## hematite153

ducky_love said:


> Now- everyone promise to *GO GET YOUR FLU SHOT*!!!  Rob's Dad made us all promise to tell everyone to get one.  Now, you go tell people.  Preventing this from happening to someone else is the best way to honor Rob's memory.



Yep, this is definitely good advice this year.  I've personally been iffy on flu shots getting them some years and not others.  But, this year, I've been pregnant (thus I have depressed immune system) and got my flu shot when my doctor told me to.  I work with hundreds of teens and pre-teens who seem to get sick on a regular basis and enjoy sharing their germs (i.e. not a lot of hand-washing going on) and I have yet to get sick.

On the other hand, this community just lost Rob and another community that I'm a part of just lost a healthy, active 28 year old -- also to pneumonia.

So, anything you can do to keep yourself healthy will be appreciated by the people who love you.


----------



## dragonwingz

We live in Florida. My partner and I are going to CT to be legally married then on May 6, 2011 we are having our DFTW!  Its a work around but it works.


----------



## pixidustmom

dragonwingz said:


> We live in Florida. My partner and I are going to CT to be legally married then on May 6, 2011 we are having our DFTW!  Its a work around but it works.



Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## SpoonfulsofSugar

This was an amazing thread. Very touching!


----------



## Knowlesk80

I was reading through this thread & getting the 411 on Rob & Scott's Disney Wedding (as we wish we could afford to have one at Disney) & when I got to the end I see that Rob has passed.  I was in tears. I hope that Scott is doing good & even though I never met these guys, they seemed so in love. Scott I hope you are doing good & I wish you nothing but the best during this time.


----------



## lauravee

rpmdfw said:


> Day Four - Sunday September 28th-THE BIG DAY!- Part Four
> 
> And we didnt' cry!  We had both gotten all teary and cried every other time we read through the ceremony (I'm getting choked up about it now!) but that day, we were SO happy and having so much fun, that there were no tears during the ceremony.  Just big goofy grins and looking at each other happily.  We were totally in the moment, and enjoyed it as it happened.  It was magical.



I haven't made it through your entire recap yet, but I just wanted to say that I shed a few tears over your account of your commitment ceremony. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## dwtraveler

I have also just discovered this thread.  The past week has been really a hard week, well really the last 6 months have been the worst of my long life.  This whole wedding has been my feel good story. I haven't been able to leave my computer for 3 days.  Smiles and happy tears for the whole event were constant companions for me. (I also miss AC).

When I reached the post about Rob's Mom passing away, I was heart broken.  Then the posts started to say we will miss you, Rob.  I went back and read and reread.  Tears just started flowing.  Where is the announcement of Rob's death?  I think that what I have gleened is that he died of complications from the flu?  When and how did this happen?

I was expecting to wish Rob and Scott Happy Anniversary and now find myself saying goodbye to a "new friend" even before I had a chance to give you my love about all you have been through.  As I said goodbye to another friend at his funeral today, I now must admit I find it hard to say goodbye to Rob also.  So many tears of happiness and sadness!

Scott, my heart breaks for you and you have more people out here still wishing you the best, well, you have no idea....I am so glad you have all of these memories, you had so much more than so many people will ever have.  At least you can say you have no regrets and you lived your dreams....my love to you both...


----------



## OrlandoMike

The latest cover for Superman will be in honor of Rob!   

From George Perez....

*Since this book will be on the stands tomorrow, I figure it would be okay to finally show my variant cover for SUPERMAN 712, which I dedicated to the memory of a dear friend named Rob Morrisroe who was a lifelong Superman fan. The original art was given to his surviving life partner Scott.*


----------



## wcpamotm

Wow!  Not everyone (actually, hardly anyone!) gets a Superman Cover dedicated to him!


----------



## TagsMissy

It is an awesome cover... however the cover distribution has been delayed...


----------



## TrueDisneyLove61207

Thank you for posting this! I am a lesbian hehe and my fw and I wanted to get married in DW so bad but our fiances just don't allow that to happen  So we are doing our honeymoon in DW and a mickey and minnie theme wedding here in Long Island, NY!


----------



## TrueDisneyLove61207

wow I had no idea of Rob's passing when I wrote the above  I am so sorry!!! I am crying my eyes out...


----------



## NHdisneylover

dwtraveler said:


> I have also just discovered this thread.  The past week has been really a hard week, well really the last 6 months have been the worst of my long life.  This whole wedding has been my feel good story. I haven't been able to leave my computer for 3 days.  Smiles and happy tears for the whole event were constant companions for me. (I also miss AC).
> 
> When I reached the post about Rob's Mom passing away, I was heart broken.  Then the posts started to say we will miss you, Rob.  I went back and read and reread.  Tears just started flowing.  Where is the announcement of Rob's death?  I think that what I have gleened is that he died of complications from the flu?  When and how did this happen?
> 
> I was expecting to wish Rob and Scott Happy Anniversary and now find myself saying goodbye to a "new friend" even before I had a chance to give you my love about all you have been through.  As I said goodbye to another friend at his funeral today, I now must admit I find it hard to say goodbye to Rob also.  So many tears of happiness and sadness!
> 
> Scott, my heart breaks for you and you have more people out here still wishing you the best, well, you have no idea....I am so glad you have all of these memories, you had so much more than so many people will ever have.  At least you can say you have no regrets and you lived your dreams....my love to you both...



Rob died of complications from Pneumonia in February  I never had the honour of meeting him in real life, but he was such a wonderful,caring and fun person in every post I ever saw.  It was a shock to everyone.  You asked where the thread was about it:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2652642&highlight=in+memory



OrlandoMike said:


> The latest cover for Superman will be in honor of Rob!
> 
> From George Perez....
> 
> *Since this book will be on the stands tomorrow, I figure it would be okay to finally show my variant cover for SUPERMAN 712, which I dedicated to the memory of a dear friend named Rob Morrisroe who was a lifelong Superman fan. The original art was given to his surviving life partner Scott.*


I am glad you posted this.  What a nice memorial


TrueDisneyLove61207 said:


> wow I had no idea of Rob's passing when I wrote the above  I am so sorry!!! I am crying my eyes out...



You are not the first to start in on the report not knowing--and I doubt you will be the last  I think we all cried.  I also think Rob would be happy that people are still enjoying his thread and he is still touching lives.

How is Scott doing?  Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## NewCruiser2011

I only discovered this fantastic thread as of yesterday, as my bf and I are considering a Disney Commitment Ceremony.   I've just come to the end now and what else can anyone say?  Thank you for keeping this thread up and for the wonderful memories and beautiful energy Rob's many entries continue to bless many people with.   Peaceful wishes to you, Scott.


----------



## elwise1966

I spent 2 days reading all the posts of this wonderful thread.  What an amazing couple and quite a journey they took.  I absolutely loved the pictures and the stories.

Now I'm a bear of a guy, but I teared up when I read that Rob's mom passed.  Then after reading on and being confused and figuring out that Rob had passed, I broke down and cried.  It's amazing how somebody you have never met can touch your heart.  

Big bear hugs to Scott and I hope you're doing ok.

Eric


----------



## leebee

I just started reading this thread today, and have finally finished all 148 pages. Throughout my reading, I several times wondered why it was a sticky, but came to a brilliant explanation: This must be a sticky to show others that it IS possible to live your dreams with the person you love. The strength and courage to live openly as a gay couple in a state so opposed; the obvious love that Rob and Scott shared, shining through their eyes; the love, support, and acceptance by Rob's family, through the words of his mom- for both Rob himself and her other dear son, Scott... all of these are wonderful examples for EVERYONE to look to, but especially for anyone who is still living in the closet, dreading telling the people they love most that they are gay because of fear of rejection and loss. Clearly, this thread must be a sticky because it's a testament to love and acceptance.

Now, of course, I come to the end and see that this thread is a sticky because it is a memorial to a funny, intelligent, witty, well-spoken, brave, fun individual who was taken from this life too soon. It is stunning and shocking to read the last few pages, going from one post with Rob saying good-bye to his mother to the next post where Rob's friend is saying good-bye to him. I have no words that will comfort Scott, except to tell him how wonderful Rob obviously was and how lucky that they shared the time that they had together. Hugs to you, Scott, and to Rob's Florida Family, bio-family, and DIS-family that I was lucky enough to "meet" through this thread. Peace to all of you


----------



## Sillyminny40

I have been reading this wedding thread for a long time and loving it. Thanks for all the smiles and tears you guys.


----------



## Blueyes87

I remember reading this thread as Rob and Scott were planning and I enjoyed every minute of it and they really gave many hope and joy.  Life has kept me away from disboards for quite a while but an upcoming trip has recently brought me back on and I was very very saddened to see that we have lost a dear friend  My condolences goes out to all his friends and family and my heart and love goes to everyone that was fortunate enough to know him.  

Megan (aka pyr8freak87/blueyes87)


----------



## ygracey

My partner and I wanted to have our commitment ceremony at WDW in 2002 and they said, "No, we only do ceremonies legally recognized by the state of Florida." it really upset me because we had both been cast members and had not been subjected to any discrimination by Disney. I read through all the posts here and was so happy that Rob & Scott were able to have their day. I wish Scott and all of Rob & Scott's family and friends only the fondest memories of this incredible man. I hope this sticky never goes away. It seems that soon enough most people will find it odd that there was a time when the whole subject was so different, or new. Of course it won't come soon enough, but the time is coming.


----------



## Cinderellastory

Thanks for all of the details about the planning sessions!


----------



## BarbieGal457

Oh my. I am so very, very, very sorry to hear of Rob's passing, and I offer my deepest condolences. I have followed this thread from the beginning, but am not sure I ever even posted, maybe once to wish the happy couple the best. This is truly heartbreaking. 

Scott, it is with my whole heart I send you my love. I hope you are doing well. I am sure you know that even though many of us may never have met you, we will always be here for you. I am not sure if you'll ever read this, but do know that you and Rob are both loved here at the DIS. You two are truly an inspiration to many of us here who followed your amazing story of love!


----------



## ellie05

I came across this thread yesterday night and I have not been able to stop reading. What a beautiful love story. At the end only to find out Rob died . I am truly sorry for the loss of his friends and family. It seem he had a very happy life and he was lucky to find the love of his life before he departed the physical world.


----------



## SanFranciscan

I completely understand that we have funerals for a reason and that that is so that we can go on so I apologize for reopening a painful memory.  Yet I would just like to remind those who knew Rob that flu shots are coming out next month and that pneamonia shots are available now because I had one about a month ago.  Please get yours.  Rob would probably thank you for it.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

SanFranciscan said:


> I completely understand that we have funerals for a reason and that that is so that we can go on so I apologize for reopening a painful memory.  Yet I would just like to remind those who knew Rob that flu shots are coming out next month and that pneamonia shots are available now because I had one about a month ago.  Please get yours.  Rob would probably thank you for it.



Timely Reminder.


----------



## cowboibabyy

beautiful story


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

I hope this isn't the whole story.. I am having trouble finding the rest of the threat. I am hoping my partner Mark and I can also have our committment ceremony at Disney World. I'm looking for the cost that you paid as well!


----------



## Luvchefmic

I too have a full heart over Rob's passing ( which I just found out about) and send love out there to Scott
I hope someone has been in touch with him since he hasn't been around here; he surely must be devastated

I followed from the beginning of the planning but don't think I ever posted either

Not many people find the love these 2 people had for each other We were blessed to be able to share in it even from a distance 

Ruthie


----------



## JamesSellDE

cute


----------



## ADL

Nice thread


----------



## SanFranciscan

I logged into disboards for the first time today since nearly a year ago and was surprised to see that my screen name still worked so imagine my surprise to see this thread still active.  I left this site after I left employment at Walt Disney World on medical leave because my heart ached so much when I realized that I would not be returning, but I just learned that the disability that a former supervisor recommended has been approved so it really is time to move forward and learn if I can prove my doctor wrong for saying that I will never be able to work full time again.  I can at least be a part of people's vacation planning here because I have worked at both Disney World and Universal Studios so it will help me to feel productive with stuff that I know.

This is a lovely thread because it was so heartwarming to remember the vote about the wedding cake we were all invited to participate in.  It was so sad that our disboards buddy's mother died so soon after his wedding, and then we all read that he too had passed.  It is nice to see that he is still remembered here because I was thinking about him just a couple of days ago after reading about a mother who comes to Orlando every Christmas to visit and decorate a tree that she planted in her son's memory one year after he died on Christmas Day.  Like our guy here, that 13-year-old died from pneumonia.


----------



## hematite153

I'm not around much these last few years.  But, it warms my heart to log in and see this thread still pinned.  

I think of Rob and the sad loss of his presence in so many places a lot more often that I would have expected for someone that I never met in real life.

Scott, if you happen to be lurking here ever, I remain so sorry for your loss.


----------



## old lady

SO sweet. It makes me wish ABC would have weddings and honeymoons reality shows.


----------



## TagsMissy

I see Scott about once a year at WDW, or whenever we go or Orlando and we keep on touch throughout the year. He's doing well, as playful as ever. I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing him in September.



hematite153 said:


> I'm not around much these last few years.  But, it warms my heart to log in and see this thread still pinned.
> 
> I think of Rob and the sad loss of his presence in so many places a lot more often that I would have expected for someone that I never met in real life.
> 
> Scott, if you happen to be lurking here ever, I remain so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CRM43

Wow! its really getting very interesting. Never knew such a thing can be organized and carried out in Disney. Nice one disboarders.


----------



## huntland

rpmdfw said:


> zulemara, thank you for posting this and giving me a different perspective on "interactive dances".  And we WILL now consider changing the "NO, NOT ANY OF THEM" stance.
> 
> That said, the chicken dance is not something we did in my family.  The first I ever even heard of it was when I saw it in a movie when I was in college.  We have no tradition or memories associated with it and Scott and I both DETEST it.  I feel similarly about the cha-cha, electric slide, and mambo #5.  I could probably deal with the Hustle, the Macarena (Scott would kill me, though, he hates it) or the even YMCA; though I have to say that I've always thought that a song about gay men cruising at a bathhouse was an inappropriate and odd choice to be played at a wedding and I always crack up when I see all the str8 people rushing out to the dance floor because it's playing.
> 
> My thought is that there are plenty of really fun songs that will get us up and dancing without resorting to the "gimmick" dances.  I've got "The Twist" on the "must play" list because it never fails to get my entire family on the floor, and at 65 my dad will be the best twister out there.  He always was, and it fascinated us as kids.
> 
> But, you're right, we do want it to be fun for our guests, and maybe we'll change our minds.  Or maybe we'll decide to have Mickey Mouse show up at our reception to dance and see if that takes the places of the gimmicky stuff.  (And yes, I realize that Mickey in and of himself is a gimmick at the reception, but it's a gimmick that you ONLY get at Disney, so why the heck not.)
> 
> We're also asking them not to play any of the "Gay Anthems" at the reception.  So no "I Will Survive" (the song that brings out the inner drag queen in EVERYONE), no "It's Raining Men", no "I'm Coming Out" etc.  This may disappoint some people; but to us it seemed like "too much", for the same reason we didn't even consider doing our reception at "The Great Movie Ride" (which is an option Disney offers, by the way.)  We thought that cutting the wedding cake at a gay wedding in the Wizard of Oz scene with the Wicked Witch there to say "and your little dog, too" was just TOO MUCH.  Too cliche, too tacky.
> 
> Okay, I'll end my rant now.  But truly, thank you for your thoughts, and Scott and I will discuss these things again looking at it from the perspective you've provided.


I just texted my 17 year old gay son and told him to read this thread and please God if and when you get married have the reception at the Great Movie Ride! His all time favorite Disney ride! I am so happy for you two and I love reading your post.


----------



## andiraye

It took me about two days to read this thread from beginning to end. I didn't read every message but I read many of them. As I was reading through the planning and the wedding I thought to myself many times that it was the best thread I had ever read. So joyful and funny. And such a special, meaningful wedding. And then when I got to the end, the double tragedies of Rob's mom and Rob's passing, I gasped out loud. 

And then I was struck by what a special gift this thread is. Real people - regular people - shared with strangers the highest highs and the lowest lows of their lives.  The full glory of life. That's an amazing thing.


----------



## Bunny Moon

This thread is awesome! I've been wondering lately if disney is accepting of gay/lesbian weddings at their resort. I'm not getting married anytime soon but it's nice to know the option is there at a place that's always felt like home.


----------



## Bunny Moon

Oh jeez, just read about Rob's passing . I'm new here but I offer my condolences, hope the family is doing well, and thank you for sharing this piece of your life with us.


----------



## zeitzeuge

I haven't been on the DIS in ages, probably since the passing of our friend Rob.  Many of us were in the middle of this whole thread, the planning, the fun, and for some the actual wedding.  Hard to believe it's been so long.


----------



## Gwoman8920

I wish I could see the photos. The story alone brought tears to my eyes so many times. The Photos would have been magical. Rest in Peace Rob.


----------



## TagsMissy

It breaks my heart whoever the new admins are of this section are would unpin this post.


----------



## jamieandben

This should be pined again!
Rob was one of the original posters here on the dis and all around great guy.
This was pined to honor him and his husband and I think it should always be here.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Please re-pin this thread. Rob was, and continues to be, in our hearts forever.


----------



## dvcblt93

Why on Earth would anyone unpin this post?  Overhanded moderating is what killed this board!


----------



## NHdisneylover

I'm going to hope that whoever unpinned this is new here and only read a bit of the thread and thought it is "just" an old wedding thread.
Maybe they don't realize how loved Rob was, and that we (and most of all Scott) lost him way too soon and that the thread was pinned as a bit of a memorial and to make it easier for us who miss him to come and read and hear his voice again when we need it.

Now that they know, hopefully they'll do the decent thing and put it back up top as a pinned thread.


----------

